# FIFA WM 2010 Südafrika



## Razyl (22. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​In knapp 49 Tagen ist es soweit: Die erste Fußballweltmeisterschaft auf afrikanischen Boden wird eröffnet. Weltstars wie Messi, Robben, Ribèry, Ronaldo, Rooney, Iniesta, Xavi, Agüero etc. werden bei der Weltmeisterschaft mit ihren Ländern um den Titel kämpfen.
Und natürlich stellt sich die Frage: Welche Nationalelf wird Weltmeister, wenn die Community tippen darf? Das ist die zentrale Frage dieses Threads, allerdings soll es hier auch normal um die Weltmeisterschaft und natürlich dann deren Spiele gehen.

Und nun zur Frage:
Ich denke, dass entweder Spanien oder Brasilien Weltmeister wird. Beides sind (natürlich) WM-Favoriten und ich denke auch, dass beide Mannschaften weit kommen werden. Zu den engeren Kreis zählen aus meiner Sicht auch England, Argentinien und die Niederlande. Deutschland ist für mich kein WM-Favorit, da ich denke, dass der Mannschaft noch etwas die Qualität und der gute Trainer fehlt. 

Aber nun seid Ihr gefragt!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. April 2010)

Elfenbeinküste \o/


----------



## Swoop (22. April 2010)

Brasilien wird Weltmeister. ^^


----------



## J0b0 (22. April 2010)

Italien (auch wenn die nicht soooo beliebt sind) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. April 2010)

Ich Boykottier die WM ^^ ( wegen Südafrika )

deswegen geb ich auch kein Tipp ab.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. April 2010)

Ich hoffe ja inständig das Deutschland es wird.
Für gewöhnlich sind wir ne Tuniermannschaft die bei solchen Events immer besser Spielt als sonst deswegen räume ich uns auch relativ gute Chancen ein.
Die momentanen Leistungen sind zwar eher erschreckend aber ich hoffe es pendelt sich wie sonst auch immer ein.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. April 2010)

Wer gewinnt? Die ganzen Einzelhandelunternehmen, die verkaufen nämlichen wieder einen Haufen WM-Schrott. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (22. April 2010)

Natürlich wird Deutschland gewinnen. :>


----------



## Thoor (22. April 2010)

Schweiz rockz ;>


----------



## Asayur (22. April 2010)

Mir fehlt Österreich... oh, stimmt ja, dann tippe ich mal auf meine Nachbarn, Deutschland


----------



## shadow24 (22. April 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass entweder Spanien oder Brasilien Weltmeister wird. Beides sind (natürlich) WM-Favoriten und ich denke auch, dass beide Mannschaften weit kommen werden. Zu den engeren Kreis zählen aus meiner Sicht auch England, Argentinien und die Niederlande. Deutschland ist für mich kein WM-Favorit, da ich denke, dass der Mannschaft noch etwas die Qualität und der gute Trainer fehlt.




kann ich nur bestätigen....da ich Deutschland eigentlich bei den letzten Weltmeisterschaften eigentlich nie viel Erfolg zugerechnet habe udn die zumindest bei den letzten beiden gut abschnitten,will ich die auch zu den Geheimfavoriten zählen...
wir werden auf alle Fälle wieder in Zugstärke bei meinem Kumpel in die Kellerbar einrücken,bemalt und in Originaltrikots und den Fussballgott preisen indem wir ihm Unmenengen an Bier opfern und lauthals versuchen die deutsche Mannschaft nach vorne zu schreien...vielleicht nützt es ja wieder was....


----------



## Haxxler (22. April 2010)

Ich sag die ersten Deutschlandspiele werden scheiße, dann auf einmal dominieren wir wieder alles bis zum Halbfinale, kommen dann noch sogar durch Elfmeterschießen ins Finale und werden dann abgeschossen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (22. April 2010)

http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/22042010/73/wm-2010-buntes-deutschland-weltmeister.html


----------



## Apuh (22. April 2010)

Ich hoffe, dass Österreich Weltmeister wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (22. April 2010)

Dieses mal ist es echt schwierig, denn in den letzten Monaten haben alle vermeintlichen Favoriten mehr oder weniger gepatzt.

Sehr schwer da nun zu sagen, wer zur WM die beste Mannschaft haben wird.
Meine Top 3 als heisseste Kandidaten sind für mich aber :

1. England
2. Brasilien
3. Argentinien

England hat Rooney, Argentinien hat Messi. Allein die reichen ja schon aus um jede Abwehr in Stücke zu reissen.... wenn sie nen guten Tag haben.


Deutschland ist nur Geheimfavorit. Es hapert meiner Meinung nach an allen Ecken. Wir haben gute Spieler aber wir haben kein Team ! Aber Deutschland ist auch eine Turniermannschaft und von daher kann man immer mit ihnen rechnen.
Hoffe Löw kriegt vor allem die defizite in Abwehr und Mittelfeld auf die Reihe. Unsere "Stammspieler" schwächeln ja in den letzten Wochen alle irgendwie. 
Im Sturm siehts nicht anders aus. Klose, Gomez und Podolski treffen nix mehr in der Liga und der momentan beste deutsche Stürmer ist (noch) nicht nominiert, wobei ich denke, das kein Weg an Kuranyi vorbei führt. Er ist momentan in der Form seines Lebens und sollte meiner Meinung nach mitfahren, er ist geläutert ! Zumindest um den Sturm muss man sich dann nicht mehr so große Sorgen machen !
Jemand sollte mal nen Thread aufmachen, wo man seine Traummanschaft für die WM posten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber auch mit Frankreich oder Italien kann man immer rechnen und auch die Niederlande spielen immer einen sehr guten Fussball. Es ist halt eine WM. Schlecht ist da keiner !


----------



## nemø (22. April 2010)

Mir fehlt "deine mudda" als auswahl für uninteressierte....aber so, natürlich Deutschland


----------



## Stancer (22. April 2010)

nemø schrieb:


> Mir fehlt "deine mudda" als auswahl für uninteressierte....aber so, natürlich Deutschland



Uninteressierte haben in dem Thread nix verloren. Rennst du auch beim örtlichen Golfclub vorbei und schreist dort "fu all", weil dich Golf nicht interessiert ?

Unglaublich, was hier wieder für Leute unterwegs sind und ihre geistreichen Kommentare abgeben.


@Humpel : Wenn du den mist vom Einzelhandel kaufst, bist es doch selber Schuld. Kann z.b. nicht verstehen, wieso man sich jetzt kurz vor der WM nen Deutschlandtrikot kauft. Die sind nun mal eben 20-30% teurer als sonst.
Niemand wird gezwungen den Mist zu kaufen... aber es macht ja sowieso jeder !


----------



## Falathrim (22. April 2010)

Diese WM ist meiner Meinung nach vollkommen unvorhersehbar. 
Brasilien hat die schwächste Mannschaft seit mindestens 20 Jahren - zumindest sind derzeit keine überlebensgroßen Persönlichkeiten dabei, auch wenn ein Ronaldinho sicher mal einer der besten Spieler der Welt war - wenn nicht der beste.
Spanien ist im Gegensatz dazu als Europameister natürlich eine Mannschaft, mit der man definitiv rechnen muss. Eine Fülle an Weltklassespielern, die mehr oder weniger ihresgleichen sucht.
England ist natürlich immer ein Favorit, hat aber im letzten Jahrzehnt mehr als deutlich gemacht, dass man in Turnieren nur damit rechnen kann, dass man nicht mit ihnen rechnen kann - abgesehen davon, dass Rooney natürlich in den letzten 6 Jahren erwachsen geworden ist und definitiv die Qualität hat, eine englische Mannchaft in Brand zu setzen. Nicht zu reden von der individuellen Qualität der englischen Mannschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deutschland kann man im Vorfeld knicken, ich rechne, gerade aufgrund der Trainerdebatte mit einem Debakel wie Anno 2000 bei der EM - ich lasse mich aber gerne überraschen.
Argentinien ist ein Halbfinalkandidat, mehr nicht wie ich finde. Zwar haben sie mit Messi wohl den besten Spieler der letzten 5 Jahrzehnte, wenn nicht den besten Spieler aller Zeiten, auf dem Platz, aber neben dem Platz steht die Rum- pardon, Tequilakugel Maradona, die etwaige Chancen auf einen Titel mit ihrer bloßen Präsenz zunichte macht - Argentinien hat sich in der Qualifikation nicht umsonst so schwer getan.
Italien ist immer ein Kandidat mit dem man rechnen muss. Haben zwar seit 2006 viele, viele große Spieler verloren, aber sind dennoch eine nicht zu unterschätzende Größe vor allem im Turnierfußball
Frankreich traue ich spielerisch immer ein Coup zu - auch wenn sie nominell derzeit nicht so stark sind: Sie haben hinten den wohl besten Torhüter der Welt stehen, wovon die meisten anderen Mannschaften, die sich Favorit schimpfen, nur träumen können.
Und dann noch Portugal, die ich nicht am Titel sehe, aber die sicherlich einen Teufel tun werden sich leicht zu verabschieden. Um Christiano Ronaldo und den Rest der Truppe von Real ist es zwar still geworden - aber wir reden dennoch von einem Christiano Ronaldo.
Wem ichs aber am meisten gönne ist Holland. Extrem starke Mannschaft, Teamgeist und immer für ein bichen Spaß gut. Spielerisch wohl international meine Lieblingsmannschaft.

Und damit haben wir 9 Mannschaften, die allesamt zumindest als Geheimfavoriten gezählt werden können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (23. April 2010)

Ich komme immer noch nicht darauf klar, das Löw, dieser besenkte Vollarsch, Frings nicht mit nimmt. Der ist seit Jahren der beste deutsche Mittelfeldspieler. Hat mit am meisten Erfahrungen und ist ein Spielmacher .... fu Löw!


----------



## sympathisant (23. April 2010)

ich hoffe auf die three lions.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deutschland wird nichts reissen. spanien she ich auch ganz weit vorne. 

der einschätzung von Falathrim ist eigentlich nichts mehr hinzuzufügen.


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> sehr gute Prognose




dem kann man nix hinzufügen ausser das dieser eine gewisse Herr Maratonna heisst


----------



## Wolfmania (23. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich komme immer noch nicht darauf klar, das Löw, dieser besenkte Vollarsch, Frings nicht mit nimmt. Der ist seit Jahren der beste deutsche Mittelfeldspieler. Hat mit am meisten Erfahrungen und ist ein Spielmacher .... fu Löw!



 Das ist ja nicht nett geschrieben – und um Himmels Willen nicht den Frings mitnehmen – seine Zeit ist einfach vorbei – und auch nicht Lispel-Kuranyi, mag er auch noch so gut sein bei Schalke…!


----------



## shadow24 (23. April 2010)

Wolfmania schrieb:


> Das ist ja nicht nett geschrieben – und um Himmels Willen nicht den Frings mitnehmen – seine Zeit ist einfach vorbei – und auch nicht Lispel-Kuranyi, mag er auch noch so gut sein bei Schalke…!




naja Kuranyi soll ja auch die Spiele nicht moderieren sondern Tore schiessen.da ist es mir eigentlich herzlich egal ob er lispelt oder nen Buckel hat,aber in seiner jetzigen Form wäre er tatsächlich ein Kandidat...aber wer Kuranyi sagt muss auch Cacau sagen.denn der trifft im Moment auch wie er will...das gleiche trifft auf Kiessling zu...
ich würde als erste Sturmwahl momentan Kiessling und Cacau auflaufen lassen...ich weiss nich wieviel Stümer er mitnehmen darf,aber ansonsten würde ich halt Gomez,Kuranyi udn Klose noch mitnehmen...aber 5 Stürmer?doch ich glaub so viele nimmt er mit,oder?


----------



## Wolfmania (23. April 2010)

Jo 5 Stürmer glaub ich auch…aber die Stürmer müssen sich mit der Mannschaft verstehen, und es gibt glaub ich keine großartigen testspiele mehr, also wie will z.B. ein Kuranyi sich da wieder integrieren ? Da wird es ein Poldi leicht haben, auch wenn er beim FC nichts taugt. Und auch Lahm & Klose werden wieder aufblühen, da bin ich mir sicher. Und Schweini ist eine feste Größe geworden, somit mache ich mir nur um die Abwehr etwas Sorgen. Und Neuer ins Tor wenn Adler nicht kann oder ?!


----------



## Konov (23. April 2010)

Ich hab von Fussball wenig Ahnung aber denke, es wird wieder ein gewisses WM Fieber ausbrechen und Deutschland wird sicherlich das ein oder andere Spiel gewinnen. Obs zum WM Titel reicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Stancer (23. April 2010)

Klose, Ballack, Lahm, Schweinsteiger und Mertesacker sind ja fest gesetzt. Sie sind ja die Basis der Mannschaft. Der Rest ist variabel.

Aber wie schon gesagt wurde muss jeder Spieler auch in die Mannschaft passen. Klose schiesst zwar momentan wenig Tore aber er ist nach wie vor ein hervorragender Scorer und absoluter Teamplayer.
Schweinsteiger entwickelt sich meiner Meinung nach immer mehr zu einem künftigen Ballack Nachfolger. Für Ballack wird nach der WM ja wahrscheinlich schluss sein und kann mir gut vorstellen, das Schweine dann in die entstehende Lücke rückt. Er ist nicht mehr der Dribbelkünstler, der über die Aussenbahnen kommt, der er mal vor 4 Jahren war.


----------



## Breakyou (23. April 2010)

Ich hoffe Spanien wird Weltmeister aber nur aus persönlichen Gründen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wahrscheinlich wird England/Italien/Brasilien Weltmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit// Wenn Serbien weit kommen würde wär es auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

Ich denke Deutschland wir spätestens im Viertelfinale rausfliegen.


----------



## Tabuno (23. April 2010)

Auch wenn es nicht so sein wird, Deutschland. Optimistisch kann man ja sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. April 2010)

Deutschland niemals ^^ eher Frankreich xD


----------



## Falathrim (25. April 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Deutschland niemals ^^ eher Frankreich xD



Warum rechnet eigentlich nie jemand mit Deutschland? 
96 hat keiner mit ihnen gerechnet - Europameister
98 hat nur Berti mit ihnen gerechnet - Blamage
00 hat keiner damit gerechnet, dass sie sich so blamieren
02 hat keiner mit ihnen gerechnet - verloren im Finale
04 haben sie sich mal wieder blamiert
06 hat garantiert keiner mit ihnen gerechnet - "Das Sommermärchen"
08 hat keiner mit ihnen gerechnet - verloren im Finale

naja okay...Konstanz kann man ihnen nicht nachsagen, wenn man recht überlegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (25. April 2010)

Das schlimme in Deutschland ist einfach, das die Leute mittlerweile so Erfolgsverwöhnt sind, das sie grundsätzlich erwarten, das es unser Team mindestens ins Finale schafft. Alles andere wäre eine Blamage.

Ein Fussballmannschaft ist aber einem stetigen Wandel ausgesetzt und somit ist es eigentlich fast unmöglich, das diese ständig Weltklassefussball zeigt.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Warum rechnet eigentlich nie jemand mit Deutschland?
> 96 hat keiner mit ihnen gerechnet - Europameister
> 98 hat nur Berti mit ihnen gerechnet - Blamage
> 00 hat keiner damit gerechnet, dass sie sich so blamieren
> ...



ja schon ^^

aber wenn man unsere Frauen mit den Männern vergleicht fällt auf das die Frauen viel besser fussbal spielen xD


----------



## Bloodletting (25. April 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ja schon ^^
> 
> aber wenn man unsere Frauen mit den Männern vergleicht fällt auf das die Frauen viel besser fussbal spielen xD



Die deutsche Fußballfrauenmannschaft hat mal gegen eine Männer-B-Jugend verloren.
Das ist eine vollkommen andere Liga.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. April 2010)

Mach bei der Sieger Auswahl noch hinzu...
Möge der beste gewinnen. =)


----------



## shadow24 (25. April 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ja schon ^^
> 
> aber wenn man unsere Frauen mit den Männern vergleicht fällt auf das die Frauen viel besser fussbal spielen xD




das kommt daher das die anderen Länder viel schlechtere Frauenmannschaften haben
jaja,so plump wie das klingt,aber in fast allen Ländern ist Fussball halt Männerdomäne.selbst hier im "aufgeklärten" Deutschland wird Frauenfussball trotz der Erfolge doch nur müde belächelt...naja,nicht mehr so,wie noch vor ein paar Jahren,aber wieviel schauen sich die Frauen-WM an udn wieviel die Männer-WM???


----------



## shadow24 (25. April 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Warum rechnet eigentlich nie jemand mit Deutschland?
> 96 hat keiner mit ihnen gerechnet - Europameister
> 98 hat nur Berti mit ihnen gerechnet - Blamage
> 00 hat keiner damit gerechnet, dass sie sich so blamieren
> ...



nunja,also in dne letzten 4 EM/WM dreimal im Finale zu stehen nenn ich schon konstant,auch wenn 2004 nix geklappt hat...
udn klar rechnet jeder insgheim hier mit Deutschland.nur jeder hat auch Angst vor einer Blamage.wir sind definitiv eine Turniermannschaft und sind für alles gut,vom Vorrundenaus bis zum Weltmeister...
nur sind wir Deutschen wie Stancer schon schrieb viel zu erfolgsverwöhnt.ein Vorrundenausschied wäre eine nationale Katastrophe,aber auf der anderen seite sind die gegner auch nicht sooooo schlecht und es gibt keine Fussballzwerge mehr,ausser Luxemburg und Liechtenstein...selbst Malta knöpft anderen Ländern Punkte ab.die Zeit wo es eine riesige Kluft gab zwischen den Fussballgiganten udn Fussballzwergen ist längst Geschichte...
auf alle fälle werden viele Mannschaften (fälschlicherweise?) an ihren guten Einzelspielern gemessen und da steht Deutschland nunmal ziemnlich in ner Ecke,denn wer bei uns kann sich schhon mit einem Messi,Ronaldo,Xavi,E'to,Rooney vergelichen...wir müssen uns einmal mehr auf die "guten deutschen Tugenden" verlassen udn über Kampf und Disziplin versuchen was zu reissen,denn individuell gesehen spielen wir ne Klasse tiefer als einige andere...


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2010)

Tja, wie Löw heute mitteile, wird es keinen Kuranyi bei der WM geben. Zwar ein wenig schade für den sportlichen Bereich, aber stören tut es mich nicht. Zumindest hat Löw gezeigt, dass er auch, obwohl nahezu jeder sagt "Blah, Kuranyi muss mit", dagegen sein kann. Ob das für die WM gut ist wird sich wohl in knapp 4-5 Wochen herausstellen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (4. Mai 2010)

Deutschland wird Jägermeister!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (4. Mai 2010)

Österreich wirds.


----------



## Bitialis (4. Mai 2010)

Als Deutscher hofft man natürlich das Deutschland das auch macht.. Aber derzeit glaube ich nicht daran..
Gevotet habe ich für Holland, da ich die erste WM-Woche in Amsterdam bin und da sicherlich nicht um die jubelnden oder weinenden Oranjes rumkomm.. =)
Spanien und Brasilien wäre mir persönlich mal wieder zu langweilig.. Mag beide Mannschaften nicht..

- Spanien spielt mir zu sehr auf die Abwehr gebaut (Blabla Weltsturm und Mittelfeld is ganz klar). Die machen einfach hinten dicht mit ihren Hynen und durch die schnellen wendigen vorne machen se dir Tore.. Mir persönlich gefällt die Art des Fußballspielens nicht, welche sie spielen.. (Genauso wie Barca usw.. Bei denen kann man einfach meist auf die Abwehr setzen, aber wenns da mal nicht passt isses ganz schnell vorbei siehe 3:1 Inter Mailand)

- Brasilien hat einige Top-Leute, aber WM wird dieses Jahr nix.. Fußballerisch natürlich neben Spanien 1 und 2 aber sympathisieren könnte ich mit den Brasilianern nicht (meine Objektive Meinung)

- Deutschland rechne ich wenige, bis gar keine Chancen aus.. Löw bockt rum mit Kuranyi (mag den auch net) welcher zugegebenermaßen neben Kiesling derzeits deutschlands bester Stürmer ist. Klar ich weiß das wir eine Turniermannschaft sind und ich bin mir sicher, dass sowohl der Miro als auch der Lukas während der WM wieder die Bude treffen, aber zum Titel reichts leider nicht (hoffentlich IRRE ich mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Mit einem Gomez brauchen se mir nicht kommen siehe 2008 Deutschland:Österreich -.-

- Holland gefällt mir darum so gut, weil sie eine sehr dynamische Mannschaft sind, viel Spielwitz mitbringen und immer für ne Überraschung gut sind. Zudem sind gerade die vorderen Reihen der Holländischen Nationalmanschaft gewohnt gut. Van Persie, Robben, Kuyt, Snejder sind wahnsinns Fußballer (Muss ich sogar als 1860-Fan dem Robben gegenüber neidlos eingestehen). Klar die Mannschaft ist nicht soooooo groß wie die bereits aufgeführten aber vom Spielerischen mir Persönlich am zusagensten..

- Frankreich ist mein 2. Tipp. Wer sich die Aufstellung mal genauer anschaut, wird merken was für eine enorme Qualität die Franzosen besitzen. Wobei ich mir bei jedem Frankreich Spiel denke: "Sind Franzosen nicht eig. Weiß?! Warum flitzen da so viele Schwarze durch die gegend." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -> Ja ich weiß Einwanderer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dennoch mag ich die Franzmänner net =)

- Italien kann man hier sicherlich mit aufführen, aber muss wohl nicht weiter drauf eingegangen werden. (Nach 2006)

und zu guterletzt:

- England hat für mich die besten Chancen.. Und ganz ehrlich wenns nicht gerade gegen die Deutschen ist, gönne ich den Engländern mehr als den Spaniern,Franzosen und Italienern zusammen.. Mag einfach die Art Fußball zu spielen von denen auf der Insel. Kompromisslos einfach geil =) Ein Lampard, Terry, Gerrard, Rooney tun wohl ihr übliches und bringen England ziemlich weit =)


Naja genug des Fachsimpelns, die Hälfte wirds eh nicht lesen, die andere Hälfte is anderer Meinung also flamet mich falls was nicht passt =)

So long, Biti

(die hier angegebene Meinung ist weder rassistischer noch anderer Natur und spiegelt nur meine eigene Meinung zum Fußballerischen wieder) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (4. Mai 2010)

Da ich etwas Nationalstolz habe, sage ich ganz klar Deutschland. Wir sind nicht das beste Team, aber wir waren in Tunieren immer besser. Mag sein wir haben immho echt nicht den Top Kader, aber ein Viertel-Finale ist sicherlich drin, mehr sicherlich auch. Man muss nicht Schön spielen um zu gewinnen, heißt: Flanke>Kopfball>Tor>Jubel. Wenn es so geht werden wir auch ohne Große "Trickser" Weltmeister. Ansonsten sehe ich als Favoriten an: Spanien, Brasilien(auch wenn die nicht wirklich top namen haben dieses mal), Argentinien, Frankreich und Italien. Als geheim tipp noch die "Three Lions" aus England.


Mfg Edou.


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Brasilien(auch wenn die nicht wirklich top namen haben dieses mal)



Julio Cesar, Daniel Alves, Lucio, Juan, Maicon, Felipe Melo, Kaka, Robinho, Pato, Luis Fabiano und Nilmar... um nur einige zu nennen. Also die haben schon einige Top Namen


----------



## Edou (4. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Julio Cesar, Daniel Alves, Lucio, Juan, Maicon, Felipe Melo, Kaka, Robinho, Pato, Luis Fabiano und Nilmar... um nur einige zu nennen. Also die haben schon einige Top Namen



Ok, war vll falsch ausgedrückt, ich meinte....mh ja wie meinte ich es.....Naja nicht direkt die hype wie vor ein paar jahren noch?^^


----------



## copap (4. Mai 2010)

Spanien wird nicht zu stoppen sein.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Mai 2010)

nach dem Bayernspiel steigert sich bei mir irgendwie die Lust auf die WM noch mehr...ich kanns kaum erwarten wiedre mit Freunden ordentlich die Spiele zu feiern...Bier und grillen,schönes Wetter,Deutschland siegt....ach wie schön.da musste ich gleich das heir wieder rauskramen:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p0m_am4GB0k


----------



## Razyl (16. Mai 2010)

Noch rund vier Wochen bis das Fußball-Fest los geht! Dann sind es stolze vier Wochen Fußball PUR \o/




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pO1EmsKB_fI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Skatero (16. Mai 2010)

Die Schweiz wird gewinnen.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Mai 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Schweiz wird gewinnen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




die schweiz ist dabei?wird Zeit dass ich mir mal die Gruppen anschaue...


----------



## Skatero (16. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> die schweiz ist dabei?wird Zeit dass ich mir mal die Gruppen anschaue...



Die Schweiz hat ja sogar eine Chance eine Runde weiter zu kommen. Gegen Chile und Honduras haben sie sicher eine Chance, aber gegen Spanien wird es nicht so leicht sein.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Mai 2010)

Die Schweiz wird meister!


----------



## Fauzi (17. Mai 2010)

Jup diesmal wird sich die Schweiz den Titel holen.
Das wäre zwar fast ein kleine Weltwunder!
HA die Schweiz Weltmeister, was das für ein aufruhr geben würde


----------



## Camô (17. Mai 2010)

Ich würd ja gerne Deutschland sagen, aber ich sehe die Mannschaft aufgrund der Unerfahrenheit nicht den Titel holen. Fakt ist aber auch, dass wir eine Generation am Start haben, die die nächsten großen Turniere mitbestimmen wird. D.h. spät. bei der EM 2012 wird der Titel realistisch sein. Aber ohne Ballack bei dieser WM wirds ohnehin vile schwieriger. Scheiß K.P. Boateng! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seridan (17. Mai 2010)

Jep sehe ich genau so wie Camô, ohne Ballack wirds extrem schwer. Es ist nicht so das Ballack ein wirklich toller Spieler ist, aber er ist eine Persönlichkeit die es versteht eine Mannschaft zu leiten und zu lenken. Man kann ihn im Prinzip mit Mark van Bommel von Bayern vergleichen, er macht seine Tore (manchmal auch sehr wichtige!) aber die wahre Stärke von ihm liegt in seinem Status als "Führer" (vllt. falsches Wort :O) der Mannschaft. Und da haben wir, soweit ich das sehe mit Lahm bzw. Schweinsteiger, noch nicht die Qualität die wir mit Ballack haben.
Aber wie Camô schon sagte das wird bei der EM 2012 vllt. schon ganz anders aussehen.

P.S. : Ich mag diesen K.P. Boateng nicht (hat mir hier in der Buli schon nicht gefallen)


----------



## Falathrim (17. Mai 2010)

Hoffen wir mal dass Jerome dann seine Pflicht als Bruder wahrnimmt und ihn im Spiel Deutschland - Ghana so richtig umhaut ._.

Aber ja, so wenig ich Ballack mag ist durch sein Ausscheiden wohl der Niedergang Deutschlands besiegelt worden...


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2010)

Ich sehe das ganz anders als ihr: Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir ohne Ballack bessere Chancen auf den WM-Titel haben. Klar, er ist eine Führungsperson und ein ordentlicher Mittelfeldspieler, aber das ist ein Torsten Frings auch. Aber auch ein Ballack ist nie so aufgetreten wie ein Kahn oder Effenberg, sondern hielt sich auf dem Platz im Großteil eher zurück. Z.b. als Ballack von Poldi die Ohrfeige bekommen hat, da muss man als Kapitän nun mal auf den Platz sofort den Spieler zurechtweisen. Außerdem glaube ich, dass sich die Mannschaft nun noch fester zusammenreißt und kämpft. Auch wenn ich die gesamte Mannschaft weiterhin nicht als Favoriten auf den Titel sehe.


----------



## Davatar (17. Mai 2010)

Fauzi schrieb:


> Jup diesmal wird sich die Schweiz den Titel holen.
> Das wäre zwar fast ein kleine Weltwunder!
> HA die Schweiz Weltmeister, was das für ein aufruhr geben würde


An dem Tag an dem die Schweiz die WM gewinnt reiss ich die Weltherrschaft an mich (ist beides etwa ähnlich unwahrscheinlich...wobei...meine Chancen zur Weltherrschaft gar nicht sooo schlecht sind im Vergleich zur Chance, dass die Schweiz WM-Weltmeister wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 

Ich bin für die Holländer, die wissen, wie man feiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (17. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich sehe das ganz anders als ihr: Ich bin der Meinung, dass wir ohne Ballack bessere Chancen auf den WM-Titel haben. Klar, er ist eine Führungsperson und ein ordentlicher Mittelfeldspieler, aber das ist ein Torsten Frings auch. Aber auch ein Ballack ist nie so aufgetreten wie ein Kahn oder Effenberg, sondern hielt sich auf dem Platz im Großteil eher zurück. Z.b. als Ballack von Poldi die Ohrfeige bekommen hat, da muss man als Kapitän nun mal auf den Platz sofort den Spieler zurechtweisen. Außerdem glaube ich, dass sich die Mannschaft nun noch fester zusammenreißt und kämpft. Auch wenn ich die gesamte Mannschaft weiterhin nicht als Favoriten auf den Titel sehe.



Lass mich kurz überlegen... Frings ist nicht im Kader. Ergo kein Ersatz, den man dazuzählen kann diesmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2010)

Rayon schrieb:


> Lass mich kurz überlegen... Frings ist nicht im Kader. Ergo kein Ersatz, den man dazuzählen kann diesmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nachnominierung...


----------



## Valinar (17. Mai 2010)

Unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich.
Da steht Löw im weg und er wird ihn sicher nicht nachnominieren.
Mittlerweile bin ich sehr contra Löw weil mir das eher wie etwas persönliches vorkommt was er teilweise abzieht.

Man kann zb. von Kevin Kurányi halten was man will aber er hat eine Top Saison gespielt.
Wenn ich mir die Pfeife Podolski anschaue und das er praktisch einen Freibrief bekommt dann muss ich schon stark am Bundestrainer zweifeln. 

Ich sehe es zwar auch nicht als Weltuntergang das Ballack jetzt nicht mitspielen kann aber er hat schon mein bedauern.
K.P. Boateng hätte dafür klar Rot sehen sollen und bekommt bei sowas noch Gelb...er wird wahrscheinlich seinen "Triumph" feiern


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2010)

Klar hätte er Rot bekommen müssen. Aber das hätte Ballack schon ein paar Minuten vorher auch schon... seine Hand hat nichts im Gesicht von Boateng zu suchen. Das ist auch nicht die feine Art.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (17. Mai 2010)

Ach was deine Feine art sieht so aus.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lFMqJubkEN0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stancer (17. Mai 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Unwahrscheinlich bis unmöglich.
> Da steht Löw im weg und er wird ihn sicher nicht nachnominieren.
> Mittlerweile bin ich sehr contra Löw weil mir das eher wie etwas persönliches vorkommt was er teilweise abzieht.
> 
> ...



Über Ballacks Leistungen kann man sicher streiten aber Ballack ist eine absolute Führungspersönlichkeit und so einen 2. haben wir nicht. Zu einem Führungsspieler gehört mehr, als aus dem Mittelfeld die Pässe zu verteilen. Klose halte ich für ungeeignet, da er als Sturmspitze zu wenig Einfluss auf dem Spielfeld hat. Lahm auch eher weniger, der ihm der Charakter dazu fehlt. Als Führungsspieler muss man psychologisch ein Spiel rumreissen können, wenn es mal Scheisse läuft, d.h. man muss auch mal rumbrüllen und Lahm sehe ich nicht als solch einen Spieler !

Ich denke am ehesten wird Schweinsteiger der Ballackersatz werden, da er sich mittlerweile stark weiterentwickelt hat.

Das mit Boateng allerdings ist eine extrem üble Unterstellung und das er seinen "Triumph" angeblich feiert und gehört hier nicht hin. Das foul war völlig daneben, das bestreitet keiner aber ihm zu Unterstellen, das er das Foul nur begangen hat um Ballack schwer zu verletzen ist einfach eine üble Nachrede auf BILD-Niveau !!!


----------



## Razyl (17. Mai 2010)

Boateng ist da auch nicht mit voller Absicht rein. Aber hätte Ballack Boateng so umgelatscht und Ghana dann so rumgeschrien wie nun die Deutschen, würde sich jeder zweite Aufregen über das Land...


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2010)

also ich bin nach dem Ausfall von Ballack auch hin und hergerissen,ob das nun wirklich schlecht für die deutschen ist oder nicht...klar war er Kapitän und ist ein guter Spieler,aber ein Spiel hat er noch NIE rumgerissen.und ein ideenreicher Passgeber eigentlich auch nicht.er konnte vielleicht die Taktik des Trainers auf dem Platz umsetzen,aber mehr auch nicht...was der Ausfall bedeuten wird sehen wir bei der WM...Schweini ist auf alle Fälle schon so gefestigt, dass er die Rolle als Führungsspieler übernehmen kann.wenn nicht jetzt,wann dann?bei Bayern hat er ne super Saison gespielt...
das mit dem Freibrief für Poldi und Klose muss ich allerdings zugeben hab ich auch net so recht verstanden.an einem Kuranyi kann man nach der Saison nicht einfach vorbeischauen udn dafür Poldi spielen lassen,der oftmals gar nicht oder nur kurz aufgelaufen ist in Köln.udn ich glaub er hat drei Tore geschossen diese Saison...
naja,wir haben auf alle Fälle gute junge Spieler genau wie die anderen Länder udn ob da Ballack mit seinen 33 Jahren noch reinpasst weiss ich auch nicht.nur allein Routine reicht auch nicht.siehe den Fall Matthäus.an dem wurde auch zu lange festgehalten,obwohl der, genau wie Effe, in seinen jungen Jahren auch mal ein Spiel rumreissen konnte...
ich sag auch: jetzt erst recht...


----------



## shadow24 (18. Mai 2010)

hab mal meine Wunschelf aufgeschrieben,so wie ich sie mir mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Leuten vorstellen könnte:
                                        Neuer

Westermann 	A.Friedrich       Mertesacker   	Lahm	

  Marin       	Khedira     	Schweini         	
                                                              	Özil

                    	Cacau                 	Kiessling

Marin und Özil als Ideengeber und Dribbler mit Drang nach vorn.verstehen sich ja auch aus Bremen schon gut udn sind schon aufeinander eingestellt...
Khedira ist zwar neu in der A-Nationalmannschaft,hat aber als Kapitän der U21 Deutschland 2009 zur Europameisterschaft geführt udn hat auch in Stuttgart ne tolle Saison gespielt.er stellt mit Schweini das defensive Mittelfeld...
Westermann könnte auch defensives MF spielen,ansonsten sind das meiner Meinung nach gute Abwehrspieler,obwohl Mertesacker immer mal für ein Herzstillstand beim Zuschauer gut ist...
vorne würde ich mit den erfolgreichsten Spitzen beginnen...
Löw wird aber bestimmt Klose und Poldi in die Startelf einbauen.mal sehen wer dafür runter muss.bestimmt Marin und Cacau...


----------



## Fauzi (18. Mai 2010)

Die Schweiz spielt gar nicht so schlecht Fussball >.>
Jedenfalls besser als viele andere Länder :> Ausserdem können wir die Schiris mit Schoki bestechen!


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2010)

Meine WM-Elf für Deutschland würde so aussehen:

Neuer
J. Boateng/A. Friedrich - Mertesacker - Badstuber - Lahm
Schweinsteiger
Marin - Özil - Kroos
Müller - Cacau

Wenn man Ballack schon verliert, dann sollte es einfach so sein für mich, dass man einfach mal eine ganz junge Mannschaft heran lässt. Wäre zumindest für mich sehr wünschenswert :>​


----------



## Bitialis (18. Mai 2010)

Denke auch nicht das ein fehlender Ballack uns so reinreissen wird..
Aber wenn keine Chance mehr für Deutschland besteht, werd ich Orange =)

edit: @ Vorposter.. Müller im Sturm?! Naja ok, dann sind wir in der Vorrunde draußen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Müller ist ein super Talent, ABER in letzter Zeit fehlts ihn an der Kaltschnäuzigkeit und wir brauchen 2 Stürmer die Tore machen.

Darum: Kießling - Cacau

Genauso wie ich Kroos zumindest nicht in der Startelf haben möchte.. 
Super Spieler auch, aber so einer bringt ab der 60.minute nochmal richtig frischen Wind rein.. 
Klar auf welchen Spieler ausweichen auf der Position aber da fällt mir nur einer ein LULULU LUKAS PODOLSKI 

Ganz ehrlich wenn der Löw im Sturm Klose und Poldi bringt, treffen die.. Sobald se wieder in Deutschland bei ihren Vereinen sind, wirds wieder Uferlos


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich wenn der Löw im Sturm Klose und Poldi bringt, treffen die.. Sobald se wieder in Deutschland bei ihren Vereinen sind, wirds wieder Uferlos



Denk ich auch mal
Bei Gomez war es genau andersherum
Der hatte ne super saison beim vfb und in der nationalelf nix gebacken bekommen


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> edit: @ Vorposter.. Müller im Sturm?! Naja ok, dann sind wir in der Vorrunde draußen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Müller nicht direkt neben einem Cacau, sondern etwas dahinter. Und Tore macht er auch, immerhin hat er stolze dreimal getroffen gegen die Berliner... 
Wie gesagt: Ich halte es für das Beste nun den ganzen jungen Spielern eine Chance zu geben. Anstatt sie vor sich hinzu schieben und sie als "Talente" abzustempeln. Das ist aus meiner Sicht der falsche Weg.


----------



## BinaufBlaue (18. Mai 2010)

Österreich wird Weltmeister!


----------



## Camô (18. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> immerhin hat er stolze dreimal getroffen gegen die Berliner...



Gegen Berlin trafen Olic und 2 mal Robben. Müller Traf dreifach gegen Bochum.


----------



## Razyl (18. Mai 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Gegen Berlin trafen Olic und 2 mal Robben. Müller Traf dreifach gegen Bochum.



Ah, ok. Verwechslung :S Zumindest traf er gegen einen Verein mit B... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (18. Mai 2010)

Und was ist mit Mike Franz? Gegen Ghana muss der ran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (18. Mai 2010)

Ich habe für Deutschland abgestimmt. Wieso? Ballak ist raus! Ohne den Pfau haben wir eine realistische Chance...


----------



## Stancer (18. Mai 2010)

Meine Wunschelf fürs 1. Spiel :


 ############## Klose
 ################## Cacau

##############Schweinsteiger(Kapitän)
########  Özil ############ Müller

 ##############Khedira


#########Lahm Badstuber Mertesacker Boateng

 ############## Butt


----------



## shadow24 (19. Mai 2010)

also Müller könnte ich mir auch sehr gut vorstellen in ner startelf.da hatte ich noch gar nich dran gedacht.stimmt Jungs,sehr gut überlegt...
aber Schande über mich ich weiss gar nicht was der Boateng so für eine Saison gespielt hat.seh ich jetzt zum zweiten mal in einer aufstellung von euch.war der gut?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


und @Fala:astrein,das wünschte ich Boatengs Halbbruder Kevin Prince auch das Mike Franz gegen ghana aufläuft.wird dann zwar sein einziges Spiel aber auch für K.P.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (19. Mai 2010)

Ich finde die Abwehr ist die grösste Baustelle. Im Sturm und Mittelfeld haben wir sehr gute Spieler, die alle zum Teil eine überragende Saison gespielt haben.

Die Abwehr aber sehe ich kritisch. Lahm ist da die einzige Konstante. Auch Mertesacker hat kein astreine Saison gespielt. Und egal wen man dann aus dem vorläufigen Kader noch nimmt, sie alle sind Risikokandidaten. Sie können alle sehr gut spielen aber eben nicht konstant und das ist dabei die Gefahr !


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich finde die Abwehr ist die grösste Baustelle. Im Sturm und Mittelfeld haben wir sehr gute Spieler, die alle zum Teil eine überragende Saison gespielt haben.
> 
> Die Abwehr aber sehe ich kritisch. Lahm ist da die einzige Konstante. Auch Mertesacker hat kein astreine Saison gespielt. Und egal wen man dann aus dem vorläufigen Kader noch nimmt, sie alle sind Risikokandidaten. Sie können alle sehr gut spielen aber eben nicht konstant und das ist dabei die Gefahr !




jo und das die Abwehr die Schwachstelle bei uns ist,ist ja nicht das erste mal so...ich glaub die letzte gute Verteidgungslinie hatten wir mit Beckenbauer
aber die deutschen Verteiger(und nicht nur die) haben es bei den letzten grossen Turnieren bisher immer geschafft sich von Spiel zu Spiel zu steigern.von daher hoffe ich wieder darauf das da keiner von denen ein Totalblackout hinten hat


----------



## handzumgrus (20. Mai 2010)

Mit Ballack fällt der einzige Neandertaler weg.
Aber auch mit ihm wird Deutschland nicht Weltmeister.

Spanien ist sicher haushoher Favorit, mit England, Italien,
Brasilien, Argentinien

_"Ein Lampard, Gerrard, Rooney tun wohl ihr übliches_"

wäre ich England Fan würd ich genau das nicht hoffen,
die 3 waren bei der letzten WM so erbärmlich schlecht..


----------



## Falathrim (20. Mai 2010)

handzumgrus schrieb:


> Mit Ballack fällt der einzige Neandertaler weg.
> Aber auch mit ihm wird Deutschland nicht Weltmeister.


Du vergisst wohl Wiese D:
Wobei Neandertaler für den Kerl wohl noch ein Kompliment wäre...



> Spanien ist sicher haushoher Favorit, mit England, Italien,
> Brasilien, Argentinien


Brasilien ist nicht so "übermächtig" dieses Jahr. Argentinien hat mit ihren Problemen in der Quali gezeigt dass sie trotz einem Messi (und anderen...) anscheinend nicht so stark sind wie man denkt. Italien finde ich weniger dass es ein Favorit ist als Frankreich...die sind mal wieder heidenstark...

_



			"Ein Lampard, Gerrard, Rooney tun wohl ihr übliches
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_


> "
> 
> wäre ich England Fan würd ich genau das nicht hoffen,
> die 3 waren bei der letzten WM so erbärmlich schlecht..


Wird man sehen...


----------



## Jester (20. Mai 2010)

Pff... All diese ganzen Prognosen...Ich als Laie vom Dienst sage: Deutschland wird sowieso Weltmeister! Geh ich jede Wette ein!


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Pff... All diese ganzen Prognosen...Ich als Laie vom Dienst sage: Deutschland wird sowieso Weltmeister! Geh ich jede Wette ein!




würde nicht die Hoffnung über den sachverstand dominieren würde ich dagegen halten,aber dann würde ich meinem Herzen widersprechen...

interessant finde ich das bisher noch niemand Holland als (zumindest) Geheimvaforit genannt hat.wenn man sich die Namen da durchliest da ist auch schon Prominenz dabei udn souverän qualifiziert haben sie sich auch.erfrischenden Angriffsfussball spielen sie sowiesoauch.ich behalt sie mal als Geheimvaforit im Hinterkopf...

Favorit bleibt für mich Spanien.10 Spiele 10 Siege in der Quali ist schon ne Hausnummer...dazu 10 Spieler von Real und Barca...insgesamt nur 2 Spieler im kader die nicht in der spanischen Liga spielen...werden in dieser Hinsicht eigentlich nur von einem andere Geheimvaforit übertroffen:natürlich von den Tommies....da ist nur einer aus dem kader im Ausland tätig.und der ist auch total unbedeutendavid Beckham bei Milan...

naja und auch wenn Brasilien vlt nich ganz so stark ist wie in den letzten jahren,so haben sie sich doch auf Platz 1 in Südamerika in der Quali durchgesetzt.zwar mit unheimlich vielen unentschieden aber auch nur mit 2 Niederlagen in 18 Spielen!!!!


----------



## Razyl (20. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> .und der ist auch total unbedeutendavid Beckham bei Milan...



Der ist nicht im Kader. Der ist irgendwo im Trainergespann von Capello, aber sonst ist er verletzt... :>


----------



## shadow24 (20. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der ist nicht im Kader. Der ist irgendwo im Trainergespann von Capello, aber sonst ist er verletzt... :>


tja erinnert mich an einen bekannten deutschen Nationalspieler....


----------



## Stancer (20. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> würde nicht die Hoffnung über den sachverstand dominieren würde ich dagegen halten,aber dann würde ich meinem Herzen widersprechen...
> 
> interessant finde ich das bisher noch niemand Holland als (zumindest) Geheimvaforit genannt hat.wenn man sich die Namen da durchliest da ist auch schon Prominenz dabei udn souverän qualifiziert haben sie sich auch.erfrischenden Angriffsfussball spielen sie sowiesoauch.ich behalt sie mal als Geheimvaforit im Hinterkopf...
> 
> ...



Fast genau das gleiche kannst du über die deutsche Mannschaft sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- alle spielen in der Bundesliga (Jetzt wo Ballack raus ist)
- 7 Spieler von Bayern, die am Samstag vielleicht zur besten Mannschaft Europas aufsteigen
- Deutschland hat in der Quali kein Spiel verloren bei 8 Siegen und 2 Unentschieden


----------



## shadow24 (21. Mai 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Fast genau das gleiche kannst du über die deutsche Mannschaft sagen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ganz genau...Deutschland und Brasilien sind absolute Turniermannschaften.das zeigt sich in solchen Tabellen am besten...aber die besten Spieler Bayerns und deren Kapitän spielen leider in Holland und Frankreich...dazu kommt das die deutschen mal wiedre total neu zusammengewürfelt wurden,ausser die stammspieler Mertesacker,lahm,klose und poldi

Spanien dagegen ist eine eingespielte Mannschaft und hat absolute Topspieler von den zwei der besten Mannschaften Europas.aber nicht nur von dieser Saison sondern die sind seit Jahren die besten Europas.deswegen sind die halt Favorit...


----------



## Slush (21. Mai 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sollte man auch Niederlande nicht vergessen ...

mit Robben/Bommel/Van der Vaart etc. haben die schon ein sehr offensiv starkes Team das sicher in der Lage ist was zu reissen. Auch wenn sie das in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich in Turnieren bewiesen haben ^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Mai 2010)

ich versteh die frage nicht, deutschland natürlich^^


----------



## Razyl (21. Mai 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Spanien dagegen ist eine eingespielte Mannschaft und hat absolute Topspieler von den zwei der besten Mannschaften Europas.aber nicht nur von dieser Saison sondern die sind seit Jahren die besten Europas.deswegen sind die halt Favorit...



Die haben nun mal auch ihre Talente schon in jungen Jahren rangelassen, wie einen Ramos, wie einen Fabregas etc. Deutschland ist da anders und setzt auf "ältere" Leute, wie Klose, Ballack etc. Mittlerweile haben wir einige ordentliche Talente, die aber auf der Bank sitzen...


----------



## Stancer (21. Mai 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Die haben nun mal auch ihre Talente schon in jungen Jahren rangelassen, wie einen Ramos, wie einen Fabregas etc. Deutschland ist da anders und setzt auf "ältere" Leute, wie Klose, Ballack etc. Mittlerweile haben wir einige ordentliche Talente, die aber auf der Bank sitzen...



Erm, Schweinsteiger, Lahm und Podolski ??? Waren bei der letzten WM alle sehr jung.

Du kannst keine Mannschaft bauen, die nur aus jungen besteht. Man braucht auch erfahrene ältere Spieler. Ausserdem hat Deutschland glaube ich eines der jüngsten Teams aller Zeiten. Schau dir mal die Geburtsjahre an, da ist kaum jemand über 25. Die meisten sind zwischen 1983 und 1988 geboren.

Und weil wir jetzt 2 "alte" wie Klose und Ballack dabei haben, wo einer noch nicht einmal dabei ist, ist gleich die ganze Mannschaft "alt" ???

Und schau dir an wer von den jungen nun vermutlich Stammspieler wird/ist (regelmäßig spielen)

Özil : 22 Jahre alt
Müller : 21 Jahre
Marin : 21 Jahre
Khedira : 23 Jahre


Die ganzen anderen habe ich nun mal nicht ausgezählt aber die deutsche Mannschaft besteht ja nur aus alten Opas mit Krückstöcken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brimbur (21. Mai 2010)

Mein Wunsch wäre, dass Deutschland schon in der Vorrunde so richtig doll ne Packung bekommt und völlig gedemütigt nach hause fährt... Alleine für die Bildüberschrift und das Pseudogetrauer wäre das Klasse.


----------



## handzumgrus (26. Mai 2010)

Deutschland gehört sicher zu den Mannschaften, die weit kommen könnten, aber der Titel ist meiner Meinung nach ausser Reichweite.
Argentinien, wenn es sich zusammenraufen kann, ist stark, auch England, Holland, Brasilien sowieso, Spanien der Top Favorit,
dazu kommen noch Mannschaften wie Serbien und die Elfenbeinküste oder auch Italien.

Frankreich war in der Quali sehr sehr schwach und sollten aufgrund ihres illegalen Tores gar ned dabei sein.
Insofern nicht im Favoritenkreis.

Betreff Deutschland wird man sehn, wie es sich gegen Serbien tut, sicher an einem guten Tag der härteste Gegner
in der Gruppe, mit etwas Pech wartet dann in Runde 2 England.

_- Deutschland hat in der Quali kein Spiel verloren bei 8 Siegen und 2 Unentschieden_

aber mit Ballack, dessen Verlust spielerisch schon merkbar sein wird.
Dazu muss man sagen, Spanien hat alle 10 Spiele gewonnen, England immerhin 9.


----------



## Razyl (26. Mai 2010)

Jogi braucht erst einmal eine neue Taktik bzw. Aufstellung... 
Mit zwei defensiven Männlein wird der wohl bei der WM nach dem Träsch-Ausfall nicht mehr spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja, wenn wir überhaupt am Ende noch genug Kicker übrig haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (26. Mai 2010)

Vermutlich läuft es auf ein 4-1-4-1 System hinaus statt dem üblichen 4-2-3-1

Bleibt abzuwarten wie sie am Samstag gegen Ungarn antreten. Wenn sie mit diesem System antreten und gut spielen wird das vermutlich auch das neue System.
Der Vorteil ist, das man dann erstmal keine Angst mehr um das defensive Mittelfeld haben muss, da ja noch Ersatz da ist. Bei 2 Defensiven Mittelfeldspielern gäbe es grosse Probleme, wenn sich einer davon verletzen würde. Lahm könnte dort zwar spielen , schafft dann aber ein neues Loch.

Im offensiven Mittelfeld haben wir dagegen viele dynamische und starke Spieler : Schweinsteiger, Özil, Marin, Kroos, Podolski und Trochowski. Thomas Müller könnte auch dort spielen. Wären also genug Leute um Ausfälle zu kompensieren und genug Spielraum für Variationen !


----------



## shadow24 (26. Mai 2010)

erste Lebenszeichen aus Südafrika und dem Rest der Welt...

dpa-meldung:

Australien ist schon da, für Arjen Robben ist die WM dagegen noch ganz weit weg. Während die Mannschaft aus «Down Under» als erstes Team bereits in Johannesburg eingetroffen ist, kämpft der Niederländer mit Motivationsproblemen. «Ich muss erst wieder Lust auf Fußball kriegen», sagte der Superstar vom FC Bayern München der niederländischen Tageszeitung «Algemeen Dagblad» an seinem ersten Trainingstag mit der Nationalelf. Sein Münchner Teamkollege Franck Ribéry bekommt unterdessen viel Lob aus Frankreich und Weltmeister Gianluca Zambrotta wehrt sich gegen den Vorwurf, die Italiener seien zu alt.

In England mischt sich unter die Sorge um den am Knöchel verletzten Gareth Barry (Manchester City) zunehmend auch die Angst, Wayne Rooney könnte die Treffsicherheit im Nationaltrikot verloren haben. Im September 2009 war der ManU-Stürmer zuletzt erfolgreich, sein einziger Treffer in den letzten sieben Spielen. Die Flaute geht ihm langsam selbst auf die Nerven, trotzdem beteuert er: «Ich fühle mich gut.» Die Nackenbeschwerden nach dem Test gegen Mexiko (3:1) wollte er nicht überbewerten. Zudem seien Freundschaftsspiele nicht so wichtig. «Ich hoffe, ich spare diese Tore für die WM auf», sagte Rooney.

Neben Robbens momentaner Unlust hat Bondscoach Bert van Marwijk noch andere Probleme. Ron Vlaar, Defensivspieler von Feyenoord Rotterdam, hat sich eine Muskelverletzung im Oberschenkel zugezogen und musste das Training abbrechen. Die Chancen auf eine WM-Teilnahme sind für ihn dadurch stark gesunken, da van Marwijk bereits am 27. Mai seinen endgültigen Kader bekanntgeben will.

Auf seine 23 WM-Fahrer hat sich Frankreichs Cheftrainer Raymond Domenech bereits am Wochenanfang festgelegt. Eine wichtige Säule ist dabei Franck Ribéry. «Er hat schwere Zeiten erlebt, aber nun ist er wieder in Bestform ... er kann rechts, links und sogar im Tor spielen», sagte Domenech. Ribéry habe «seinen Spirit wieder gefunden», lobte der Coach seinen Flügelflitzer in den höchsten Tönen. Dass Sturmkollege Thierry Henry der «Équipe Tricolore» helfen wird, zweifelt Domenech nicht im geringsten an: «Titi (Henry) braucht Spielrhythmus, aber physisch ist er gut drauf», versicherte er über den Spieler, der beim FC Barcelona in der zweiten Saisonhälfte vorwiegend auf der Bank saß.

Bei Frankreichs Endspielgegner der WM 2006 mehrt sich unterdessen die Kritik am hohen Alter der Italiener. Weltmeister Gianluca Zambrotta kann das nicht nachvollziehen: «Wir haben den richtigen Mix aus Erfahrung und Frische.» Auch Zambrotta selbst hält sich mit seinen 33 Jahren noch längst nicht für zu alt. «Fabio Cannavaro hat schließlich mit 33 Jahren die WM und mit 34 Jahren den Titel Weltfußballer des Jahres gewonnen», sagte der Mittelfeldspieler des AC Mailand.

Nachdem sie 2006 im Achtelfinale der WM in Deutschland gegen den späteren Weltmeister Italien fast gewonnen hätten, unternehmen die Australier in Südafrika einen neuen Versuch, die Konkurrenz aufzumischen. An der Akklimatisierung soll es beim deutschen Auftaktgegner jedenfalls nicht scheitern: Als erstes der 32 Teilnehmer-Länder trafen die Männer aus «Down Under» in Johannesburg ein - elf Tage vor dem DFB-Team.


----------



## Stancer (31. Mai 2010)

So hab mal überlegt und das wäre nun meine Startelf, wenn ich Trainer wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für Kroos würde ich evtl. sogar eher Podolski einsetzen !

Achja : Erstellt habe ich sie hier : http://fantastic11.com/create.php
Lustiger Generator zum rumspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (1. Juni 2010)

geile Sache,das wäre meine Frage gewesen wie man so ein Fussballfeld mit den Namen hier ins Forum bekommt...das teste ich gleich erstmal aus))))

http://fantastic11.c...p/OE7iq6c2d.gif 

würde eine offensiv ausgerichtete Mannschaft aufstellen,denn unsere Verteidigung ist eh nicht die beste,sodass der gegener ständig unter Druck steht und ausserdem Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung...und es würde von den Gegnern Deutschlands niemand mit so einer Aufstellung rechnen


----------



## Falathrim (1. Juni 2010)

Würde eine ähnliche Aufstellung wie Stancer nehmen, nur Marin anstelle von Müller und Hummels als Nachnominierten als linken Innenverteidiger und optionale VI


----------



## Camô (1. Juni 2010)

Hier mal meine Sternchenvergabe, 1-5, für die (realistischen) WM-Kandidaten:

Spanien: ***** - vom Kader her die beste Mannschaft der Welt, die seit 2008 konstant beweist, dass sie das Nonplusultra ist. Wer einen kommenden Weltfussballer - so weit lehne ich mich aus dem Fenster - wie Cesc Fabregas auf der Bank (!!) lässt, hat eindeutig ein Überangebot von Weltklassespielern auf dem Feld. Jede Position ist qualitativ fast doppelt besetzt. Top-Favorit für mich.

Brasilien: **** - wer Spieler wie Pato, Ronaldinho (gefeierter Weltfussballer bei der WM 2006, trotz enttäuschendem Verlaufs) und Diego zu Hause lässt, hat ebenfalls ein Luxusproblem. Kurioserweise ist das Prunkstück mit Spielern wie Lucio, Dani Alves, Juan und Maicon die Abwehr. Ihre Erfahrung spricht allerdings für sich und vorne haben sie die notwendige, individuelle Klasse mit Fabiano, der in überragender Form ist, um enge Spiele für sich zu entscheiden. Wie (fast) immer Mitfavorit auf den Titel.

Deutschland: **** - Ausfälle hin oder her, wie immer ist auch Deutschland im näheren Kandidatenkreis dabei. Jugend forscht scheint das Motto zu sein, evtl. fehlt eine gesunde Mischung aus erfahrenen Haudegen und jugendlichem Drang. Dennoch wird der Welt mit Spielern wie Özil, Schweinsteiger, Kroos, Müller, Lahm u.v.m. vor Augen geführt, wer spätestens ab der EM 2012 ein ständiger Anwärter auf Titel sein wird.

Italien: **** - auch vor vier Jahren hatte sie keiner auf der Rechnung, doch das italienische, ergebnisorientierte Spielprinzip ist extrem unangenehm (s. Inter Mailand - auch wenn nur der Name in diesem Jahr italienisch war). Aufgrund ihrer immensen Erfahrung ebenfalls ein möglicher Kanditat.

Argentinien: *** - Messi, Higuain, Milito, Tevez, Aguero ... der Sturm ist momentan das beste, was es in der Welt gibt. Allein Messi kann bekanntlich ein Spiel entscheiden. Hinter dem ebenfalls gut besetzten Mittelfeld (di Maria, Mascherano, Maxi Rodriguez) fehlt der Abwehr eindeutig die nötige Qualität (Demichelis *hust*). Doch wer mit diesem Sturm spielt, kann auch viele Gegentore kassieren. Wäre da nicht Maradona, der mit Sicherheit für das ein oder andere Fail des Tages gut ist.

Holland: *** - vom Kader her einer der Besten, im Mittelfeld mit Robben, Sneijder, van der Vaart und van Bommel absolut Weltklasse besetzt. Vorne mit van Persie und Huntelaar brandgefährlich. Doch spricht ihre Erfolglosigkeit in den letzten großen Turnieren eine eindeutige Sprache. Einer der Favoriten waren sie eigentlich immer ...

England: *** - die Tommys sind im Prinzip genau wie Holland. Wie immer einen der besten Kader, Rooney, Lampard, Gerrard etc. Und trotz ihrer souveränen Qualifikation kommen sie an Spanien, Brasilien und Deutschland nicht hinaus. Dennoch ein kleiner Geheimtipp von mir, Capello ist ein Fuchs.

Frankreich: *** - genau wie Italien wurden sie belächelt und zogen dennoch souverän ins eng umkämpfte Finale 2006 ein. Einem alle überragenden Zidane sei Dank. Spielt Ribery ähnlich entfesselt und können sich die in der Breite zweifelsohne großartig besetzten Franzosen (Lloris, Sagna, Evra, Gourcuff, Toulalan, Malouda, Henry, Anelka) zusammenreißen, sind sie Ernst zu nehmen. Doch die Querelen mit dem Trainer sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen und ein großer Stolperstein.

Portugal: ** - es fehlt einfach in der Breite. Neben Chr. Ronaldo, Carvalho und Nani sind zu viele Positionen qualitativ einfach nicht gleichwertig besetzt. Eine gewisse Außenseiterchance haben sie allerdings auch.


----------



## Falathrim (1. Juni 2010)

So, heute war ja insgesamt ein recht spannender Tag, wobei da der "Rausschmiss" von Beck noch das unspektakulärste war...stand ja zu erwarten. 

Was ich interessant fand waren wie WM-Testspiele, wobei sowohl Holland als auch Portugal gezeigt haben, warum sie Favoriten sind, aber auch Schwächen offenbart haben: Holland in der Abwehr ganz massiv, v. Bronckhorst und Mathijsen sahen vor allem beim Gegentor, aber auch in Standards ganz schwach aus, das Luxusproblem in der Offensive ist ja bekannt (Wobei es für Robben schwer werden dürfte. Abbelay, van der Vaart und Snijder zeigen ja unfassbare Stärke, auch Kuyt hat gezeigt warum er trotz umstrittener Ästhetik beim Spielen eine Marke in der Offensive ist.
Portugal hat da eher gezeigt, dass da irgendwie bei Ronaldo noch immer der Wurm beim Abschluss drin ist und allgemein die Chancenverwertung - trotz dreier schöner Tore - noch nicht so rosig aussieht. 

Andererseits haben mich Ghana und Kamerun enttäuscht, Ghana war ja vollkommen harmlos (Gut für Deutschland, schlecht für meinen heutigen Fußballabend) und Kamerun hat auch nicht geglänzt.


----------



## Stancer (2. Juni 2010)

Man sollte von Testspielen kurz vor dem Turnier keine Schlüsse auf die tatsächliche Stärke einer Mannschaft ziehen. So kurz vor dem Turnier will sich niemand mehr verletzen und kein Risiko eingehen.
Ghana wegen einem schwachen Testspiel nun als "schwach" zu bezeichnen halte ich für sehr gefährlich.

Man muss sich nur an Deutschland 2006 erinnern. Noch kurz vor der WM hat das halbe Land den Rauswurf von Klinsmann gefordert, weil die Testspiele so verkorkst wurden und was dann war weiss ja jeder !

Mit Beck fand ich so nicht die überraschung, da eh nur 3 Spieler insgesamt in Frage kamen. Ich hatte zwar eher auf Trochowski getippt, damit die Defensive nicht nocht mehr geschwächt wird aber Beck stand bei mir als 2. auf der Liste und 3. war Jansen.

Ich bin nun sehr gespannt wen Löw beim Auftaktspiel gegen Australien als Stürmer einsetzen wird. Ich fürchte ja, das er Klose einsetzen wird. Ok er hat ne Chance verdient, da er viel für das Team in der Vergangenheit geleistet hat. Sollte es aber nicht klappen hoffe ich, das Löw dann auf Cacau umschwenkt. Der Kerl ist momentan in einer super Form und das sollte man nutzen. Gomez sehe ich ich sogar noch hinter Kießling und wäre ich Trainer, hätte ich Gomez sofort nach Hause geschickt. Ich kann den Kerl nicht ab, weil er einfach nichts bringt. Müller sehe ich nicht als Sturmspitze, sondern mehr als hängende Spitze !
Die Abwehrreihe und das Mittelfeld ist ja zum grössten Teil klar, nur 1 oder 2 Positionen sind für mich da noch Fragezeichen.

Am Donnerstag denke ich wird man auf jeden Fall wohl das System zu sehen kriegen, mit der es gegen Australien geht, denn Zeit für Experimente gibt es nun nicht mehr. Viel erwarten tue ich aber nicht, auch wenn der Gegner wohl deutlich stärker als Ungarn sein wird. Wichtig ist eigentlich nur ein Sieg, damit die Mannschaft Motivation bekommt. Denke am Donnerstag wird sich auch die Stürmerfrage dann klären.
Mein Tip : Klose wird beginnen, spielt er gut, wird er auch gegen Australien spielen. Wird er schlecht spielen und wird durch Cacau ersetzt, der dann gut spielt, wird Cacau auch gegen Australien beginnen !


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2010)

hui,was war denn das???????????????Deutschland spielerisch sicherer und besser als Bosnien???
also Bosnien wie erwartet ein starker Gegner und ich hatte zum anfang das gefühl das das ein ganz knappes ding werden wird....aber es standen auch mit trochowski und klose zwei Spieler auf dem platz die absolut nicht dahin gehörten.also wenn das nicht spätestens jetzt für Löw klar geworden ist,dann attestier ich ihm ne Sehschwäche...
also die Mannschaft die Mitte der 2.HZ aufm Platz stand ist für mich die Siegerelf...Poldi würde ich sogar als Ersatzspieler aufstellen und dann, wie ich schon in meiner aufstellung geschrieben habe, vorne mit Özil und Marin agieren und Cacau und Kiessling als gegenseitige Auswechselspieler. Müller hat sich super eingesetzt in dem spiel...astrein...
naja die Abwehr war ab und an Wackelkandidat aber Badstuber sehr souverän und man muss erstmal an unserer klasse Doppelsechs Khedira und Schweini vorbei...naja,war in diesme Spiel auch klar das wir uns nur selber schlagen konnten(Eigentor von Lahm)
alles in allem sehr verdienter sieg für Deutschland


----------



## Stancer (3. Juni 2010)

So das letzte Testspiel ist rum und man hat schonmal mehr Erkenntnisse bekommen als gegen Ungarn.

1.Die Innenverteidigung machte nicht immer einen guten Eindruck aber das ist bei uns ja eine Kinderkrankheit.

2. Die kritischen Positionen haben sich heute Leistungsmäßig eigentlich entschieden :

-Stürmer : Klose mit 8 Ballkontakten in 45min und absolut harmlos. Cacau bereits nach wenigen Minuten mit mehr Akzenten als Klose. Vor allem strahlt Cacau immer eine Torgefährlichkeit aus. Gomez wird nur Ersatz sein und Kießling als Joker. Kießling hat weder gegen Ungarn, noch heute gespielt und steht in der Hierarchie somit ganz hinten. Meiner Meinung nach ist Klose noch lange nicht soweit. Auch in 1 Woche wird er die Defizite nicht mehr aufholen und hoffe, das er zunächst mal auf Cacau setzen wird.

- Rechtes Mittelfeld : Hier war der Kampf Trochowski gegen Müller zu sehen und dieser Kampf geht eindeutig an Müller. Trochowski bemühte sich zwar, war aber auch ebenfalls harmlos. Man konnte es gut daran sehen, das in der 1. Hälfte fast alles über links Podolski oder Özil ging. In der 2. Hälfte dann auch über rechts. Thomas Müller war agiler und gefährlicher.

- Linkes Mitteldfeld : Marin hat zwar ein gutes Spiel gemacht, wird sich aber nicht an Podolski vorbei spielen können. Podolski spielt wie immer in der Nationalelf absolut TOP und rackert permanent.

Die restlichen Positionen werden wohl auch so aufgestellt wie sie es heute waren. Özil allerdings ist ein enormer Chancentod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3. Das zentrale Mittelfeld gefällt mir gut, wobei Schweinsteiger sehr defensiv agiert während Khedira mir sehr gut gefallen hat.


Ansonsten gut, das sich niemand verletzt hat und ich denke die Mannschaft hat nicht 100% abgerufen womit wir eigentlich gute Chancen haben die Vorrunde problemlos zu überstehen. Es ist natürlich auch eine WM aber in der Gruppe sind wir auf jeden Fall Favorit. Gut das wir nen recht klaren Sieg herausgeholt haben heute, womit die Mannschaft mit nem Sieg ins Turnier startet. Nun heisst es das 1. Spiel gewinnen und dann wirds glaube ich eh zum Selbstläufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Es ist natürlich auch eine WM aber in der Gruppe sind wir auf jeden Fall Favorit. Gut das wir nen recht klaren Sieg herausgeholt haben heute, womit die Mannschaft mit nem Sieg ins Turnier startet. Nun heisst es das 1. Spiel gewinnen und dann wirds glaube ich eh zum Selbstläufer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo,genau das denk ich auch...ein sieg würde uns soooooo eine sicherheit geben.unheimlich wichtig.bloss kein zitterspiel mit einem unentschieden oder ner knappen niederlage...aber das heutige Spiel hat Sicherheit gegeben.gerade nach dem Rückstand ging ein Ruck durch die Mannschaft.gut eMoral.das lässt hoffen...


----------



## Stancer (3. Juni 2010)

Interessant auch die anderen Testspiele :

Italien verliert gegen Mexiko mit 1:2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spanien gewinnt mit B-Elf gegen Südkorea mit 1:0.


----------



## Kehrin (4. Juni 2010)

Was für ne Fun-Frage. Deutschland natürlich xD


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juni 2010)

so hab jetzt die endgültige Aufstellung,die ich Löw faxen werde
http://fantastic11.com/show.php?a=Di0n4bS0o

bei Marin bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher.da könnte ich mir vorstellen auch Poldi mal anfangen zu lassen und dann mit der Einwechslung von Marin neuen Schwung in den Angriff zu bekommen...genausogut könnte ich mir auch ein Sturmduo mit Cacau udn Kießling vorstellen und dafür Marin erstmal draussen zu lassen...
und wie ich schon geschrieben habe finde ich es sogar gut das Ballack nicht dabei ist,sondern ein guter frischer und junger Khedira stattdessen spielt,der die Mittelfeldrolle exzellent erfüllt...
einzige Manko bisher bei den Testspielen das Kiessling noch nicht einmal zum Einsatz kam.ich glaub der würde hervorragend in die Mannschaftsstruktur passen.das ist ein Wühler,der auch dorthin geht wo es weh tut und der die ganze Zeit kämpft.der wird nicht ein Ball verloren geben.udn gerade bei einer nicht so starken Abwehr ist es umso wichtiger auch vorne schon jemand zu haben der auch mal einem Verteidiger hinterhergeht...würde Poldi nicht im Traum einfallen.find ihn eh ein wenig zu überheblich in seiner Spielweise.und bei all seinem Einsatz kommt zu wenig dabei raus...wenn ich dagegen die jungen Wilden wie Müller, Cacau und Marin geshen habe wie die gleich für Gefahr gesorgt haben...da würde ich als Trainer Poldi udn Klose gleich die Badelatschen hinstellen,viel spass im Urlaub wünschen und denen ein Kurzeinsatz im Endspiel nach dem 3:0 schenken


----------



## Seridan (4. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> [Dein Beitrag]



 Deiner Aufstellung an sich stimme ich zu. Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum Merte hinter Friedrich steht (oder ist das nur ein Anzeigefehler)?

 Bei Marin habe ich auch meine Bedenken ob er von Anfang an spielen soll (ich mag Marin, er ist zur Zeit mein Liebling in der NM) nur kann ich das sehr schlecht einschätzen wie er sich von Anfang bis zum Ende eines Spieles machen wird. Ich denke aber das er ab der 70. Minute nicht mehr so effizient sein wird, deshalb passt das glaube ich wenn er die 2. Halbzeit spielt.

 Die 1. Halbzeit würde ich Poldi ran lassen. Er ist nun mal ein Arbeitstier (in meinen Augen) und man muss ihm auch zu gute kommen lassen das er eine brillante Schusstechnik hat.

 Das können nicht alle Mannschaftskollegen von ihm behaupten (Özil ;D ).

 Zu Özil braucht man denke ich nichts sagen, er ist einfach ein klasse Spieler auf den man nicht verzichten sollte. Das einzige woran er noch feilen sollte ist der Abschluss vorm Tor, ansonsten Top.

 Neuer passt auch, das Tor von gestern konnte er nur sehr schwer bzw. gar nicht verhindern.

 Mein Resume: Ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit unserer aktuellen Mannschaft außer mit zwei Spielern. Klose und Troche, da haben wir besser Spieler die wir einsetzen können (siehe gestern: Cacau und Müller !


----------



## Stancer (4. Juni 2010)

Ich denke Trochowski hat gestern seine Chance verspielt in die Startelf zu kommen. An Müller führt eigentlich kein Weg dran vorbei !!

Bei Klose bin ich mir da nicht so sicher, denn Klose genießt ein enormes Vertrauen des Bundestrainers und hat 2002, 2006 und 2008 sehr wichtige Tore für Deutschland geschossen.
Die Leistungen der letzten Spiele zeigen natürlich etwas völlig anderes aber Klose ist nunmal einer von Löws Lieblingen ! Bei gesundem Menschenverstand MUSS Löw eigentlich auf Cacau setzen aber wie gesagt, Klose ist sein Liebling. Das Spiel gestern wird aber zumindest heftig an dieser Einstellung Löws gerüttelt haben und er wird das vielleicht nochmal überdenken ob Klose der richtige Mann ist.

Kann mir vorstellen, das er Klose zum Spiel gegen Australien eine letzte Chance gibt und wenn er dann nicht bis zur Halbzeit trifft oder gut spielt wird er seinen Platz für Cacau räumen müssen !
Klose weiss das natürlich auch und wird sich nun noch mehr unter Druck setzen, weshalb das ganze Unterfangen eh schon zum scheitern verurteilt ist !


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juni 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Deiner Aufstellung an sich stimme ich zu. Nur verstehe ich nicht ganz, warum Merte hinter Friedrich steht (oder ist das nur ein Anzeigefehler)?
> Mein Resume: Ich bin wirklich zufrieden mit unserer aktuellen Mannschaft außer mit zwei Spielern. Klose und Troche, da haben wir besser Spieler die wir einsetzen können (siehe gestern: Cacau und Müller !



also mit Merte udn Friedrich war nicht wirklich beabsichtigt das Merte hinter Friedrich spielt.ist viel mehr ein Platzproblem
genau was ich schrieb:klose und troche raus,den rest kann man variieren...wäre auch ok wenn poldi anfängt und zur HZ,oder später/früher,je nach Leistung,rausgenommen wird und Marin als Joker reinkommt...

Stancer:denke auch das kein weg an Müller vorbeigeht.was der bei Bayern udn im gestrigen spiel abgeliefert hat war sensationell.wer sich als junger Nobody in so einer Millionentruppe wie Bayern im Mittelfeld durchsetzt,den MUSS man von Anfang an aufstellen


----------



## shadow24 (4. Juni 2010)

neueste WM-Meldungen:
Hamburg (dpa) - *Schock für England und die Elfenbeinküste: In Abwehr-Stratege Rio Ferdinand und Stürmer-Star Didier Drogba fallen bei beiden Mitfavoriten die Kapitäne für die Fußball-WM verletzt aus. 
*
Eine Woche vor dem ersten Anstoß in Südafrika zog sich Afrikas Spieler des Jahres Drogba beim 2:0-Erfolg der Ivorer im Test gegen Japan einen Ellbogenbruch zu und kann nach eigenen Angaben nicht am Turnier teilnehmen. Ferdinand verletzte sich im Training am linken Knie und verließ das Krankenhaus in Rustenburg nach einer Untersuchung auf Krücken. Wie Trainer Fabio Capello bestätigte, ist der Einsatz des 31 Jahre alten Innenverteidigers von Manchester United in Südafrika unmöglich.

In Drogba fällt bereits der dritte Chelsea-Profi nach Michael Ballack und dem Ghanaer Mickael Essien für die Weltmeisterschaft aus. Der 32 Jahre alte Torjäger der Elfenbeinküste zog sich die Verletzung nach einem Zweikampf in der 18. Minute zu und wurde nach seiner Auswechslung umgehend ins Krankenhaus gebracht. «Er sagte mir: Der World Cup ist vorbei», sagte Teamkamerad Kolo Touré. Drogba hatte in der abgelaufenen Saison 29 Tore in der Premier League erzielt.

Sein Nationaltrainer Sven-Göran Eriksson hat die Hoffnung auf eine Wunderheilung indes noch nicht aufgegeben. Drogbas WM-Teilnahme sei «immer noch eine Möglichkeit». «Natürlich mache ich mir jetzt Sorgen. Er ist unser Kapitän und einer der besten Spieler der Welt», sagte der Schwede.

Das Malheur von Ferdinand passierte bei einem Tackling seines Mitspielers Emile Heskey kurz vor dem Ende der ersten Trainingseinheit der «Three Lions» im südafrikanischen Royal Bafokeng Sports Campus. Capello nominierte Michael Dawson von Tottenham nach. Das Amt des Kapitäns wird Steven Gerrard übernehmen.

Sportliche Sorgen plagen auch den Welt- und Europameister. Während sich das deutsche Team von Joachim Löw nach dem 3:1 gegen Bosnien über die letzten freien Tage vor dem Start ins Abenteuer WM freute, rätseln die Fans in Italien und Spanien über die Form ihre Mannschaften. Die «Azzurri» verloren ein Testspiel in Brüssel gegen Mexiko mit 1:2, Spaniens «seleccion» sah beim mühsamen 1:0 gegen Südkorea in Innsbruck kaum besser aus.

Deutschlands Vorrundengegner absolvieren noch ihre WM-Generalproben. Australien, am 13. Juni in Durban erster Kontrahent für Löw und Co, probt gegen die USA den Ernstfall. Bei seinem Länderspiel-Debüt für Ghana will sich Kevin-Prince Boateng für die Startelf empfehlen - und Serbien sucht gegen Kamerun verzweifelt nach seiner Form. Gegen Neuseeland (0:1) und Polen (0:0) erwies sich zuvor die Abteilung Attacke der Balkan-Kicker als ausgesprochen harmlos.

Besser stehen die Vorzeichen bei den «Socceroos», die sich nach Erfolgen gegen Neuseeland (2:1) und Dänemark (1:0) gegen die USA in Roodepoort den Feinschliff holen wollen. Fehlen wird zwar noch Harry Kewell, der Stürmerstar scheint nach überstandener Leistenverletzung aber fit für die WM zu sein. Gegen Lettland möchte Kevin-Prince Boateng sein Debüt für Ghana geben. «Er wird vermutlich von Beginn an dabei sein», versprach Coach Milovan Rajevac. Mit seinem Foul im englischen Pokalfinale hatte Boateng DFB-Kapitän Michael Ballack um die WM-Teilnahme gebracht.

«Quo vadis Italia?», fragen sich derweil die Tifosi. Zehn Tage vor seinem WM-Auftaktspiel in Kapstadt gegen Paraguay weiß der Titelverteidiger noch immer nicht, wo er steht. «Ich hatte schon gedacht, wir wären etwas weiter», räumte Trainer Marcello Lippi nach der ersten Niederlage gegen Mexiko ein. Gleichzeitig bemühte sich der Weltmeistermacher aber um Gelassenheit: «In ein paar Wochen müssen wir in Top-Form sein, und das werden wir auch.» Leonardo Bonucci (89.) konnte für den Favoriten nur noch den Ehrentreffer erzielen. Im letzten WM-Test in Genf gegen Ottmar Hitzfelds Schweizer erhofft sich Lippi eine klare Steigerung.

Auch die hoch gehandelten Spanier sind in der jetzigen Verfassung nicht unbedingt ein WM-Titelkandidat. Erst ein Traumtor von Jesús Navas vier Minuten vor Schluss bescherte dem Team von Vicente del Bosque den schmeichelhaften Erfolg gegen Südkorea. Schon beim 3:2 gegen Saudi-Arabien war das Team nur knapp an einer Blamage vorbeigeschrammt. «Die letzten beiden Spiele waren nicht gerade blendend, aber die Mannschaft gewinnt trotzdem», urteilte das Fachblatt «Marca».

© dpa


----------



## Razyl (5. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie liegt über der WM so ein kleiner Verletzungsfluch:
Ballack, Träsch, Westermann, Adler, Rolfes, Essien, Mikel, Ferdinand, Drogba, Robben...
schon heftig


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Irgendwie liegt über der WM so ein kleiner Verletzungsfluch:
> Ballack, Träsch, Westermann, Adler, Rolfes, Essien, Mikel, Ferdinand, Drogba, Robben...
> schon heftig



wobei das Epizentrum des Fluches wohl in Deutschland liegt...;(


----------



## Stancer (5. Juni 2010)

Verletzungen gab es bei jeder WM, nur weil Deutschland nun stärker davon betroffen ist als sonst greifen die Medien jede Verletztenmeldung auf und berichten Intensiv darüber.

Und bei jeder WM haben sich auch Stars verletzt ! Nur meistens nicht von Deutschland, womit das für die deutschen Medien eher uninteressant war darüber zu berichten.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juni 2010)

neuestes ergebnis:
Schweiz-Italien 1:1...tjoa,was soll man davon halten?

dazu die dpa meldung von der Franzosen-Blamage:
Der Vize-Weltmeister ist ebenfalls in Not: Eine Woche vor ihrem WM-Debüt kam die Nationalelf von Frankreich mit einem blamablen 0:1 gegen China im Gepäck niedergeschlagen in Südafrika an. Der umstrittene Coach Raymond Domenech versuchte gar nicht erst, die Lage schönzureden. Es habe an «Frische und Spontanität» gefehlt. Chinas Mittelfeldspieler Deng Zhuoxiang hatte am Freitag auf der Insel La Réunion im Indischen Ozean per Freistoß in der 68. Minute das Tor des Abends erzielt. Daheim ließen die Medien kein gutes Haar an der «Équipe Tricolore». Das Team sei «eine große Baustelle», schrieb die Zeitung «Le Parisien».


----------



## Hordlerkiller (6. Juni 2010)

japan ftw ^^


----------



## Stancer (7. Juni 2010)

> _*Trotz der schwachen Leistung gegen Bosnien gibt sich Miroslav Klose selbstbewusst: Er sei Deutschlands Stürmer Nummer eins und die Testspiele seien für ihn kein Maßstab. Erst am WM-Auftakt gegen Australien will er sich messen lassen.*_
> 
> _Hamburg - Beim Sieg gegen Bosnien (3:1) glänzte sein Konkurrent Cacau vom VfB Stuttgart, doch Miroslav Klose zweifelt offenbar nicht an seinem Stammplatz in der Nationalmannschaft: "Ich bin überzeugt, dass ich den Konkurrenzkampf gewinnen werde", sagte der 31-Jährige dem "Kicker". Auf die Frage, warum er sich nach wie vor als Nummer eins im deutschen Sturm sehe, antwortete der Bayern-Profi: "Weil es einfach so ist."_
> 
> ...




Klose geht auf Kampflinie. Na ich bin mal gespannt aber eine derartige Reaktion musste er machen um seine Chancen auf die Startelf zu wahren auch wenn ich sage, das dies überhaupt nicht zu klose passt und mir nicht wirklich gefällt. Und mit den 5 Toren lehnt er sich verdammt weit aus dem Fenster. Das wären 2 mehr als er in der ganzen vergangenen Saison geschossen hat !

Die A-Elf hat heute ein Trainingsspiel gegen die B-Elf gemacht und 3:5 verloren. Müller und Cacau haben in der B-Elf gespielt, während Klose in der A-Elf stand.

Meine Vermutung bleibt also, das Klose gegen Australien beginnen wird. Wird er dort bis zu Halbzeit nix bringen wird er durch Cacau ersetzt.
Bei Müller hoffe ich aber auf Löws vernunft, das dieser ihn doch statt Trochowski spielen lässt !


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Die A-Elf hat heute ein Trainingsspiel gegen die B-Elf gemacht und 3:5 verloren. Müller und Cacau haben in der B-Elf gespielt, während Klose in der A-Elf stand.
> 
> Meine Vermutung bleibt also, das Klose gegen Australien beginnen wird. Wird er dort bis zu Halbzeit nix bringen wird er durch Cacau ersetzt.
> Bei Müller hoffe ich aber auf Löws vernunft, das dieser ihn doch statt Trochowski spielen lässt !




hehe,spricht nicht gerade für Klose...hat er denn im Traingsspiel wenigstens ein Tor geschossen?wird bestimmt absichtlich verschwiegen...

also ich denke das steht ausser Frage, das Troche nicht auflaufen wird.also das hab ich schon an der Reaktion von Löw in den Testspielen erkannt das er von seinen spielerischen Fähigkeiten nicht angetan war.und der Einsatz von Müller war wirklich astrein.sodass die Position wohl nicht mehr fraglich sein wird...
ich befürchte aber auch das er Klose auflaufen lassen wird udn Cacau dann erst in der 2.HZ für den "glücklosen" Klose kommt...aber einmal ausgewechselt wird er wohl den Platz auf der Ersatzbank das gesamte Turnier einnehmen...
oder aber Löw überrascht alle und beginnt mit 3 Stürmern gegen Australien


----------



## Valinar (8. Juni 2010)

Also Klose hat im Training 2 Tore Geschossen...vieleicht wars ja geplant vom Team  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber dachte Löw hat erst gesagt das sich Klose nicht viel Hoffnung machen brauch oder so das er in der Startaufstellung ist.


----------



## Stancer (8. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,spricht nicht gerade für Klose...hat er denn im Traingsspiel wenigstens ein Tor geschossen?wird bestimmt absichtlich verschwiegen...
> 
> also ich denke das steht ausser Frage, das Troche nicht auflaufen wird.also das hab ich schon an der Reaktion von Löw in den Testspielen erkannt das er von seinen spielerischen Fähigkeiten nicht angetan war.und der Einsatz von Müller war wirklich astrein.sodass die Position wohl nicht mehr fraglich sein wird...
> ich befürchte aber auch das er Klose auflaufen lassen wird udn Cacau dann erst in der 2.HZ für den "glücklosen" Klose kommt...aber einmal ausgewechselt wird er wohl den Platz auf der Ersatzbank das gesamte Turnier einnehmen...
> oder aber Löw überrascht alle und beginnt mit 3 Stürmern gegen Australien



Klose hat 2 "Abstaubertore" geschossen.

Cacau und Müller haben aber auch jeweils 2 Treffer erzielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Klose hat 2 "Abstaubertore" geschossen.
> 
> Cacau und Müller haben aber auch jeweils 2 Treffer erzielt
> 
> ...




jo,hab ich jetzt auch in einer bekannten bebilderten Zeitung gelesen...die sind aber wohl Pro-Klose,denn dort haben sie mitgeteilt das Klose in der "A"-Mannschaft war und zwei Tore geschossen hat...das Ergebnis aber verschwiegen...


----------



## Razyl (8. Juni 2010)

Ich sag euch... gegen Australien macht der Klose auch zwei Tore und rechtfertigt dann das Vertrauen von Löw.


----------



## Bitialis (8. Juni 2010)

Jap so seh ichs auch..
Der Klose ist wie der Poldi extrem wichtig für die Nationalmannschaft.
Und Cacau naja, ich erinnere mich noch an Deutschland - Österreich der gloreiche Auftritt eines bei Stuttgart völlig überhypten Mario Gomez..
Cacau > Mario Gomez (derzeit) aber Klose ist Stamm denke ich.


----------



## Camô (8. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> hehe,spricht nicht gerade für Klose...hat er denn im Traingsspiel wenigstens ein Tor geschossen?wird bestimmt absichtlich verschwiegen...
> 
> also ich denke das steht ausser Frage, das Troche nicht auflaufen wird.also das hab ich schon an der Reaktion von Löw in den Testspielen erkannt das er von seinen spielerischen Fähigkeiten nicht angetan war.und der Einsatz von Müller war wirklich astrein.sodass die Position wohl nicht mehr fraglich sein wird...
> ich befürchte aber auch das er Klose auflaufen lassen wird udn Cacau dann erst in der 2.HZ für den "glücklosen" Klose kommt...aber einmal ausgewechselt wird er wohl den Platz auf der Ersatzbank das gesamte Turnier einnehmen...
> oder aber Löw überrascht alle und beginnt mit 3 Stürmern gegen Australien



Klose erzielte sogar 2 Treffer, tankte somit bissel Selbstvertrauen. Ich denke aber, dass es nur noch 2 vakante Positionen gibt: Im Sturm läuft entweder Gomez oder Cacau auf, Klose wird evtl. bei einem 2:0 eingewechselt. Und Troche wird vermutlich erstmal von Anfang an spielen, dann durch Müller ersetzt. Poldi reibt sich 60-70 Minuten lang auf und wird dann nach guter Leistung von Wirbelwind Marin ersetzt.

Deutschland gewinnt das erste Spiel souverän mit 3:0.


----------



## Bitialis (8. Juni 2010)

Wennste darauf Tippst das entweder Gomez oder Cacau auflaufen is das schonmal ein Fail =)
Der Jogi wird 100% nicht so dumm sein einen totalen Vollpfosten wie Gomez den Vortritt vor besagtem Cacau, Klose oder Kießling zu lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Klar Kießling is letzte Wahl aber warum?! Der hat imho eine Super Saison gespielt genauso wie Cacau..
Hat im Trainingsspiel auch n Tor geschossen usw..
Ich denke um unsere Stürmer müss ma uns wenig sorgen machen, die treffen schon, außer Gomez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wie krass er einfach Failt bei sowas =) is ja fast schon nicht mehr Epic sonder Legendary 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (8. Juni 2010)

Ich bin leider nicht live vor Ort, aber die Eindrücke der Presse besagen, dass Gomez neben Klose die besten Trainingseindrücke hinterließ, Cacau überzeugte in den Testspielen, während Kießling seit Beginn der Vorbereitung hinten dranhängt. Nicht wenige vermuten, dass Kießling keine Sekunde spielen wird, und er der Kaderkürzung zum Opfer gefallen wäre, hätte es das Verletzungspech nicht gegeben. Ich denke er malte sich bereits einen Platz in der ersten Elf aus und musste dann sehen (ob zurecht oder nicht), dass die alten Eisen, trotz schlechter Saison, vor ihm standen. Im Gegensatz zu Müller (im Zweikampf mit Troche) hat er den Konkurrenzkampf nicht angenommen und sich mit der Reservistenrolle, so scheint es, angefreundet.

Ja stimmt schon, ein Gomez in der Nati hatte bisher nix zu suchen, aber iwie hoffe ich, dass sein Knoten mal langsam platzt, denn von der Veranlagung her, ist er der talentierteste Stürmer der letzten 10-15 Jahre. Ich denke er hat durchaus ähnliches Potenzial wie ein Dzeko, nur ist der in seiner Entwicklung einfach 1-2 Schritte voraus.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juni 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Und Troche wird vermutlich erstmal von Anfang an spielen, dann durch Müller ersetzt. Deutschland gewinnt das erste Spiel souverän mit 3:0.




aber nich mit troche von anfang an...wenn der schon im testspiel so nervös agiert,wie spielt der dann erst wenn 100 Mio vorm fernseher sitzen und ihm zuschauen????????der Sturm ist mir mittlerweile egal.da wird schon einer von den 4 auszuwählenden Stürmern treffen.da bin ich mir sicher...aber troche für müller auflaufen zu lassen ist für mich ein epic fail...da versteh ich aber dne löw auch net.da stampft er schon wie ein kleines kind mit dem fuss auf weil troche vor seinen augen den x-ten fehlpass spielt udn schlägt die hände vors gesicht weil troche der ball zum dritten mal verspringt im testspiel,aber lässt ihn trotzdem wohl auflaufen....warum bloss???????????????????????????????????????????????????????
seh ich das total falsch????bin ich der einzige der das so sieht????


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juni 2010)

war es 2006 noch Xavier Naidoo der unsere Jungs mit "Dieser Weg" inspiriert hat, so ist es heutzutage dieser Song,den sich die Spieler zur Motivation anhören:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KWAk5gVmQQ


----------



## Deathstyle (9. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> war es 2006 noch Xavier Naidoo der unsere Jungs mit "Dieser Weg" inspiriert hat, so ist es heutzutage dieser Song,den sich die Spieler zur Motivation anhören:
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=-KWAk5gVmQQ



Ja ich glaube auch nicht das wir Weltmeister werden..
lol.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juni 2010)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Ja ich glaube auch nicht das wir Weltmeister werden..
> lol.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (9. Juni 2010)

Wer die Hymnen braucht.



http://www.chip.de/artikel/WM-Special-Alle-Nationalhymnen-zum-Download_18645608.html


----------



## shadow24 (10. Juni 2010)

auch das noch:
gerade erreicht mich folgende mail aus dem Bundesverkehrsministerium:
Zur Information ! Wichtige Information des BMVBS *INFORMATIONSAUSGABE - STRASSENVERKEHRSAMT - JUNI 2010*



In Deutschland hat sich die Qualität der Pkw- und Lkw-Fahrer deutlich verschlechtert. Aus diesem Grund hat das Straßenverkehrsamt ein neues System eingeführt um die schlechten Fahrer zu identifizieren.

Mit sofortiger Wirkung werden allen Fahrern, die sich im Straßenverkehr schlecht benehmen -unter anderem durch plötzliches Anhalten, zu dichtem Auffahren, Überholen an gefährlichen Stellen, Abbiegen ohne zu blinken, Drehen auf Hauptstraßen und rechts überholen-  Fahnen ausgehändigt. Sie sind rot, mit einem schwarzen Streifen oben und einem gelben Streifen unten. Dadurch sind sie für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer als unfähige Autofahrer zu identifizieren. 
Diese Fahnen werden an der Autotür befestigt und müssen für alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer gut sichtbar sein.

Die Fahrer, die eine besonders schwache Leistung gezeigt haben, müssen je eine Fahne auf beiden Seiten ihres Autos befestigen, um auf ihre fehlende Fahrkunst und ihren Mangel an Intelligenz aufmerksam zu machen.

Bitte an andere Verkehrsteilnehmer weiterleiten, so dass alle die Bedeutung dieser Fahnen verstehen.



also das führt bestimmt zu peinlichen Verwechslungen mit den Deutschlandfähnchen


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2010)

Tja, die WM 2010 in Südafrika hat offiziell begonnen und mit einen bisher mäßig bis ordentlichen Eröffnungsspiel. Auch wenn ich es toll finde, dass Südafrika in Führung liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Gegentor.
Da sieht man, den Südafrikanern fehlt die Routine. Am Anfang haben sie viele Fehler gemacht, dann sind sie gut ins SPiel gekommen und jetzt haben sie wieder einen Leichtsinnsfehler begangen.


----------



## Thoor (11. Juni 2010)

Schade, hätte es Südafrika gegönnt im eigenen Land beim ersten Spiel zu gewinnen, hätte dem Land gut getan =(


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Razyl, du kannst den Ausgangspost mal bearbeiten. Evtl. alle Ergebnisse der Spiele reinfügen.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Razyl, du kannst den Ausgangspost mal bearbeiten. Evtl. alle Ergebnisse der Spiele reinfügen.



Ähem, mal so ne ganz doofe Frage: Warum sollte ich?


----------



## Thoor (11. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ähem, mal so ne ganz doofe Frage: Warum sollte ich?



weils ne nette geste wäre.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> weils ne nette geste wäre.



Was bringt es euch, wenn man die Ergebnisse sieht? Warum sollte ich mir überhaupt die Mühe machen, wenn man einfach auf der FIFA Homepage alles nachlesen kann und das sogar übersichtlicher? Ich trage mit Sicherheit nicht die ganzen Vorrunden-Spiele ein.


----------



## Tic0 (11. Juni 2010)

Schade, lief ja aber garnicht so übel für Süd-Afrika.
Hätte ihnen den Sieg auf jedenfall gegönnt, so schlecht haben sie ja nichtmals gespielt.

Aber die Süd-Afrika Fans am Ende, alter Schwede! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kein Wunder das die so abdrehn, wenn die über 90-Minuten in ihre Tröten blasen. ^^


----------



## Lillyan (11. Juni 2010)

PRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT!

Moah, gehen mir diese Tröten auf die Nerven... ich hoffe bei den nächsten Spielen gibts wieder Fangesänge.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> PRÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖT!
> 
> Moah, gehen mir diese Tröten auf die Nerven... ich hoffe bei den nächsten Spielen gibts wieder Fangesänge.



Die Klangen wie ein wütender Schwarm Bienen.


----------



## RaDon27 (11. Juni 2010)

Allerdings, das war ja einfach nurnoch nervig. Irgendwie fehlt da absolut das Feeling. Wie Lillyan sagte, nix geht über Fangesänge!

Naja, ansonsten wars nen ziemlich geiles Eröffnungsspiel und macht richtig Lust auf mehr. Nur Schade, dass Mexiko net gewonnen hat. War den größten Teil des Spiels die bessere Mannschaft. Obwohl sich Südafrika natürlich beim Führungstreffer so richtig hochgeschaukelt hat. Wie die auf einmal abgegangen sind, unglaublich. Aber man hat gesehn, dass Sie auch genauso wieder abstürzen können, nämlich beim Ausgleich. Da ging die Leistung plötzlich wieder runter (Motivation weg?).

Naja, bin gespannt was Uruguay heute reißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Klangen wie ein wütender Schwarm Bienen.



ohja das hat mich auch genervt total^^


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juni 2010)

Ich hab teilweise sogar den Sound abgeschaltet.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (11. Juni 2010)

bin mal gespannt wie das 2te spiel ist um 20.30 ob genau der gleich summen ist xD


----------



## Stancer (11. Juni 2010)

Naja, hier gibts Fangesänge und dort gehören diese Trompeten eben zur Fankultur. Man sollte das respektieren !!!


----------



## Lillyan (11. Juni 2010)

Puh, immerhin hört man jetzt mal ein paar Leute schreien.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Puh, immerhin hört man jetzt mal ein paar Leute schreien.



Aber das Bienen Problem haben sie immer noch nicht im Griff.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja, hier gibts Fangesänge und dort gehören diese Trompeten eben zur Fankultur. Man sollte das respektieren !!!



Ich Respektiere es ja! aber wenn ich dann lieber ohne Sound Fussball schaue stimmt was nicht. :/


----------



## Stancer (11. Juni 2010)

Frankreich spielt ideenlos und Urugay blockt geschickt.

Hätte Frankreich stärker eingeschätzt. Es fehlt bei Frankreich am Kombinationsspiel, da geht gar nix und diese Ballverluste....
Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn die am Ende verlieren. Urugay ist ne klassische Kontermannschaft !


----------



## Razyl (11. Juni 2010)

Gott ey -.-
Nur nen 0:0 und wieder nen Tipp versemmelt... enttäuschend :S


----------



## Tic0 (11. Juni 2010)

Also auf solche Spiele wie Frankreich gegen Uruguay kann ich künftig gut verzichten.
Langweiliger hätte es wirklich kaum werden können.

Mal gespannt, was morgen so geht.


----------



## shadow24 (11. Juni 2010)

omg,das war ja Not gegen Elend....die einen konnten nicht(Frankreich) udn die anderen wollten/brauchten nicht....also so harmlose Franzosen hab ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen.wenn die Urus nicht son schiss gehabt hätten,dann hätten die dem spiel auch ne andere Wendung geben können...

und ja die Bienen nerven....


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juni 2010)

Ach ihr werde schon noch ein sehr Spannendes Spiel sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Morgen Finale Schweiz vs Deutschland äääääääää ach so so weit sind wir ja noch nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (11. Juni 2010)

Auf England gegen USA bin ich gespannt

Und Argentinien gegen Nigeria kann auch spannend werden.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. Juni 2010)

kamerun tut mir leid ^^ japan kommt mit ninja sternen und den rest an das kan nur ein sieg sein ^^

3:1 für japan banzai ^^

argentinien und usa ziehen in nächste runde ein sieht man ja schon in der werbung wen england drausen ist das mit roony ^^
usa 2:1 england 
argentinien 3:0 nigeria


----------



## Falathrim (11. Juni 2010)

Gruppe A: So wie die heute gespielt haben, gibts am Ende für jeden 3 Punkte und das Torverhältnis entscheidet, wer weiter kommt (lul)
Gruppe B: Argentinien 1., Griechenland 2.
Gruppe C: England 1., USA 2.
Gruppe D: Deutschland 1., Serbien 2.
Gruppe E: Niederlande 1., Japan oder Kamerun 2. (Hoffe auf Kamerun)
Gruppe F: Paraguay 1., Italien 2.
Gruppe G: Brasilien 1., Elfenbeinküste 2., Portugal "überraschend" raus
Gruppe H: Spanien 1., Chile 2. 

Ergebnisse tippe ich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (12. Juni 2010)

Toll 2 Spiele vorbei und ich hatte bis jetzt nichtmal ansatzweise nen Tipp richtig
Mir war ja klar das Frankreich kein 5:0 Schützenfest veranstaltet aber nichtmals ein einziges Tor??
Ätzendes Spiel


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juni 2010)

Hab auch beide Tipps versemmelt.
Bei Süd Afrika lag ich schon ziemlich nah dran, aber hat dann wohl nicht sein sollen.
Und Frankreich... naja... hätte ich jetzt nicht damit gerechnet das es Torlos ausgeht.

Ich hoffe bei den heutigen 3 Spielen bin ich mal mit nem Tipp richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (12. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Hab auch beide Tipps versemmelt.
> Bei Süd Afrika lag ich schon ziemlich nah dran, aber hat dann wohl nicht sein sollen.
> Und Frankreich... naja... hätte ich jetzt nicht damit gerechnet das es Torlos ausgeht.
> 
> Ich hoffe bei den heutigen 3 Spielen bin ich mal mit nem Tipp richtig


Wenn die heute wieder alle unentschieden Spielen mach ich mir sorgen, aber zumindest England dürfte gegen die USA in Führung gehen.


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Ja hatte auch auf Sieg für Südafrika getippt. Naja das war dann pech... aber Frankreich war echt ne Enttäuschung. Hatte 3:1 für Frankreich getippt und dann sowas...


----------



## LiangZhou (12. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja hatte auch auf Sieg für Südafrika getippt. Naja das war dann pech... aber Frankreich war echt ne Enttäuschung. Hatte 3:1 für Frankreich getippt und dann sowas...




Mhm, war bis jetzt wirklich langweilig :-/


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Südkorea spielt die Griechen grad ordentlich schwindelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gefällt mir bisher sehr gut. Die Südkoreaner spielen frech und flott, eigentlich so wie man es von asiatischen Mannschaften erwartet. Keine Chance auf den Turniersieg aber trotzdem unberechenbar !


----------



## Exicoo (12. Juni 2010)

Ich kann mich nicht ganz festlegen. Entweder Spanien, Brasilien oder Argentinien.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Brasilien hat aber auch viele Angeber und wenn du so wenig miteinander spielen, wie die Franzosen gestern, dann werden die auch scheisse spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also erstmal die ersten paar Spiele abwarten und dann entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juni 2010)

Bisher hat mich Südkorea echt überrascht, positiv. Spielen ja eigentlich wirklich recht gut
Keine Ahnung ob es an den eher trägen Griechen liegt, das sie so aufspielen können.

Wenigstens mal ein Spiel mit etwas mehr Torchancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (12. Juni 2010)

jo das simmt finde es gut wie südkorea spielt ^^


----------



## Ugnar (12. Juni 2010)

Ich bin gespannt wie England heute Abend spielt, und wie sich Deutschland morgen schlägt.


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Die Griechen spielen aber auch gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz schwach und mit einer absolut altmodischen Taktik. Das Problem der Griechen ist, das sie immernoch genauso spielen wie bei der Euro 2004 wo sie Europameister geworden sind. Sie spielen als Mauermannschaft. Gegen eine offensiv agierende Mannschaft funktioniert das auch und bei der EM 2004 waren die Gegner Griechenlands fast ausnahmslos sehr offensiv spielende Mannschaften. Da kann die Taktik funktionieren.
Südkorea aber ist keine Mannschaft, die blind nach vorne stürmt, sondern eine Kontermannschaft und gerade jetzt wo Griechenland mehr offensive zeigen muss wird die schwäche Griechenlands deutlich. Es sieht schon fast hilflos aus.

Der deutlichste Unterschied aber ist das Mittelfeld. Südkorea hat ein ganz starkes Mittelfeld während das der Griechen quasi nicht vorhanden ist, weshalb sie momentan auch versuchen das Mittelfeld mit weiten langen Bällen einfach zu überspielen in der Hoffnung, die Stürmer kriegen die Bälle schon irgendwie !

Griechenland hat einfach verpasst auf ein modernes Spielsystem umzustellen.


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juni 2010)

Naja, bei Argentinien : Nigeria hab ich ja immerhin schonmal aufs richtige Pferd gesetzt. ;D

1:0, eher mau. Aber Gott, ist die Gruppenphase. Nigeria ja auch garnicht soo übel gespielt.
Beide halt einige gute Chancen vergeben.

Jetzt bleibt heute noch Englang, bin gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Naja von der Masse an Chancen die Argentinien vergeben hat hätte es auch 4:0 ausgehen können und Nigeria war ab der 70. Minuten stehend KO.
Gute Chancen haben sie sich herausgespielt aber man hat gesehen, das Argentinien durchgehend das Tempo bestimmt hat. Die ersten 10min haben sie vollen Druck gefahren und sich dann auf der Führung ausgeruht. Bei nem Gegentreffer wären die sicher wieder volles Tempo gegangen.
Es wird interessant, wenn die auf nen Gegner auf Augenhöhe treffen. Griechenland sollte kein Problem darstellen, die werden Untergehen. Südkorea ist in der Abwehr zu unsicher, weshalb ich denke, das Argentinien die Vorrunde souverän schaffen wird. Griechenland wird Gruppenletzter.

Argentinien hat einfach vermieden schon im ersten Spiel alles zu zeigen was sie können. Die haben sich in der Vorbereitung ja auch schon total abgeschottet.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Nicht nur die Abwehr ist sehr schwach, sondern auch der Torwart (leider) .. ich mochte diese plötzlichen Spielzüge von den Koreaten sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Argentinien wird auf jedenfall Gruppenführer und wird mit großer warscheinlichkeit auch zum Halbfinale kommen und danach werden alle guten Spieler durch die ganzen Karten gesperrt sein, dass sie dann fliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Ja aber die Südkoreaner haben ne chance als Gruppenzweiter weiter zu kommen. Hängt davon ab ob sie Nigeria schlagen können. Halte ich für möglich. Die Südkoreaner machen auf mich einen fitteren Eindruck.
Mit gefielen die Südkoreaner von der Spielweise auch sehr gut. War was frisches und es hat ihnen offensichtlich auch Spass gemacht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juni 2010)

Der nigerianische Tormann war für mich der beste Spieler des Spiels.
Er hat einfach Hammer Schüsse vereitelt und hat mind. 2 Tore verhindert, die nur sehr schwer zu halten waren.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Ich sprach jetzt davon, wenn sie auf Argentinien treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke auch, das sie weiterkommen werden. Die Nigerianer werden einfach nicht mit dem Tempo und mit dem Durchhaltevermögen mithalten können. (War erstaunt, das die 90Minuten so flink waren, wie die Wiesel) 

Edit: "Schlecht" ist vllt auch das falsche Wort dafür, aber die sind einfach noch nicht so erfahren und dadurch können sich leider Fehler einschleichen.


----------



## boonfish (12. Juni 2010)

Ich freue mich schon auf England gegen USA.
Das wird sicher ein interessantes Spiel. Vielleicht auch ein überraschendes. 
Hoffentlich fallen endlich viele Tore (nicht nur für England 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 
Die USA wird im Fußball (ja ihr Amis, es heißt Fußball, nicht Socker!!) immer besser. Man sollte sich nicht unterschätzen. 
Aber letztendlich wird England gewinnen.


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Was daran liegt, das sich der Fussball nun auch langsam in den USA entwickelt und die Ligen dort orientieren sich an den europäischen. Der amerikanische Fussball hat deswegen in den letzten Jahren grosse Schritte nach vorne gemacht.
Ich schätze die USA nicht als schwach ein. Eher so in etwa wie Australien. Immer gut genug um auch einen Grossen zu ärgern aber nicht stark genug um durchgehend mitzuhalten. Es fehlt ihnen sicher an technischen Fähigkeiten aber machen das wie Australien durch gute Organisation wieder wett. Ein leichtes Spiel für England wird das jedenfalls nicht, denke aber das sie am Ende siegreich sein werden.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2010)

so bisher ausser die scheiss griechen alles richtig getippt...die unentschieden waren für mich klar...hatte rehakles mit seiner mauertaktik aus der steinzeit eigentlich ein 0:0 zugetraut,aber naja man kann nich alles haben.argentinien hab ich 2:0 getippt.was eigentlich auch gerechter gewesen wäre,wenn nicht messi so rumgestümpert hätte und der nigerianische TW nicht so saustark gewesen wäre...apropos Nigeria...wie konnten die denn zur wm gelangen.ich hatte ständig da sgefühl die würden führen.kein aufbäumen,kein kampf,gar nichts...wie schafe zur schlachtbank.sher schwach...

naja mein Tip England:USA 2:0....


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Ich find England dieses Jahr vorallem auch nicht stark. Vielleicht gibts ja wirklich ne große Überraschung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für das letzte Spiel werd ich mich aber mal verkrümmeln und mit nen paar Bierchen entgegenfieber, das keine Tröte..trötet *g*


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> so bisher ausser die scheiss griechen alles richtig getippt...die unentschieden waren für mich klar...hatte rehakles mit seiner mauertaktik aus der steinzeit eigentlich ein 0:0 zugetraut,aber naja man kann nich alles haben.argentinien hab ich 2:0 getippt.was eigentlich auch gerechter gewesen wäre,wenn nicht messi so rumgestümpert hätte und der nigerianische TW nicht so saustark gewesen wäre...apropos Nigeria...wie konnten die denn zur wm gelangen.ich hatte ständig da sgefühl die würden führen.kein aufbäumen,kein kampf,gar nichts...wie schafe zur schlachtbank.sher schwach...
> 
> naja mein Tip England:USA 2:0....



Na wie sind die wohl zur WM gekommen ? Afrika ist der Fussballschwächste Kontinent(wobei Asien auch sehr schwach ist). Da hat man nicht sehr viele starke Mannschaften, gemessen an der Gesamtzahl der Länder, die auf einem hohen Niveau spielen. Elfenbeinküste ist die stärkste Mannschaft auf dem Kontinent, gefolgt von Nigeria und Ghana. Und danach ? Kamerun war mal stark aber das ist vorbei. Algerien gehört noch zu den stärkeren. Ägypten und Marokko sind zwar für europäische Verhältnisse sehr schwach aber in Afrika immernoch etwas stärker. Selbst Südafrika ist in Afrika eher ne Mannschaft aus dem Mittelfeld. Und danach kommen dann Länder, die auf lange Zeit gesehen wohl nicht an einer WM teilnehmen werden. Grund ist da meistens vermutlich die brisanten politischen Lagen in den jeweiligen Länder und der mangelhafte Entwicklungsstand des Fussballs. Länder wie Tschad, Angola, Mosambik, Mauretanien oder Somalia etc.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lulz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Na wie sind die wohl zur WM gekommen ? Afrika ist der Fussballschwächste Kontinent(wobei Asien auch sehr schwach ist).



ach,der Unterschied zu anderen Fussballnationen ist nur,dass die nicht kampflos aufgeben...haben die vorm spiel valium bekommen?wenn nicht das ergebnis eingeblendet wäre hätte ich wirklich geglaubt das es unentschiedne steht oder nigeria führt.die liefen da wie im training locker über den platz,liessen die anderen gewähren udn schoben sich bei ballbesitz die kugel hin und her...das de gegner argentinien heisst ist natürlich auch klar,aber wenn ich da an argentinien in z.B.bolivien denke bei der quali sieht man auch das kleinere nationen die grossen schlagen kann...
aber nicht mit einer mannschaft die nicht kämpft...


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

England spielt aber mal ganz schwach...
Es fehlt irgendwie der Charakter der Mannschaft und Moral !


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juni 2010)

1:1 tz tz. 

Da bleibt zu hoffen das Deutschland morgen ein gutes Spiel abliefert.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Ich will definitiv nicht, das wir direkt auf England treffen (obwohl die mehr Angst vor uns haben, als wir vor denen :>).
War aber wirklich sehr schwach und Green..imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Abschreiben würde ich Frankreich und England trotzdem nicht. Man kann sich in einem Turnier noch ordentlich steigern.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Abschreiben würde ich Frankreich und England trotzdem nicht. Man kann sich in einem Turnier noch ordentlich steigern.



Siehe Deutschland in der EM 2008.


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juni 2010)

Jap klar. Kann durchaus sein das sich deren Leistung noch steigert, was ich u.a bei England einfach mal stark annehme.
Trotzdem halt schade, man will ja auch endlich mal wieder ein wenig was sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (12. Juni 2010)

Ja spielerisch war das Spiel totale Grütze. Die anderen beiden Spiele heute waren aber immerhin recht attraktiv !


----------



## Sam_Fischer (12. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Jap klar. Kann durchaus sein das sich deren Leistung noch steigert, was ich u.a bei England einfach mal stark annehme.
> Trotzdem halt schade, man will ja auch endlich mal *wieder ein wenig was sehen.*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Haben wir doch... wir wissen nun das der Engländern keine Baby Bälle halten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



War schon ganz nett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (12. Juni 2010)

Wie schnell die Leute mit sowas sind.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juni 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Wie schnell die Leute mit sowas sind..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo ich staun auch immer wieder...genau wie beim sturz von raab auf seinem rad bei schlag den raab....der war kaum aufgestanden,da lief das video hier schon im forum


bttha da wird die englische presse(allen voran die Sun) heute nacht die messer wetzen für den morgigen artikel.in der haut vom trainer und mannschaft möchte ich nich stecken.gerade weil die tommys so viel erwartungen nach der quali in die mannschaft gesteckt haben...
die werden natürlich nicht schreiben das die US Boys mit zwei viererketten hinten dicht gemacht haben,wie italien zu ihren besten zeiten.und die werden auch nich schreiben das die USA kein fussballzwerg mehr ist udn die auch internationale spieler in ihren reihen haben.udn auch werden die zeitungen nichts darüber schreiben,dass die amis taktisch und konditionell meisterliches geleistet haben(auch wenn ihnen zum schluss ein bissel die puste aus ging)...vielmehr werden die einen nach dme ball grapschenden green auf der titelseite haben und ihn wahrscheinlich lynchen möchten...naja die yellow press halt...


----------



## Ugnar (13. Juni 2010)

Ich bin gespannt wie wir uns heute schlagen werden.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (13. Juni 2010)

Ihr werden Verlieren, wenn das passiert renne ich nackt durch die Buffed Redaktion.  *g*


----------



## shadow24 (13. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> vielmehr werden die einen nach dme ball grapschenden green auf der titelseite haben und ihn wahrscheinlich lynchen möchten...naja die yellow press halt...




http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/
war absehbar...

Deutschland gewinnt heute.haben fast traumaufstellung.einzig polfi und klose stören mich.aber wer weiss nachher sind es genau die beiden,die die Tore machen...


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. Juni 2010)

Ich denke Spanien gewinnt, hoffe aber dass Argentinien gewinnt.


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2010)

Uhh, die Sache mit Green ist bitter. Und naja, so hart nimmt in die brittische Presse gar nicht ran.


----------



## Stancer (13. Juni 2010)

Momentan sieht man was passsiert, wenn zwei total defensiv aufgestellte Mannschaften aufeinander treffen..... 3 Torchancen in der 1. Halbzeit insgesamt.

Fussball kann so grausam sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Das Spiel ist sehr langweilig, sehr sehr langweilig.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2010)

Algerien - Slowenien
Not - Elend


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Algerien - Slowenien
> Trööööt - Trööööööööööt



/fixed.^^


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Grade gesagt worden.
30.000 Zuschauer, noch Platz für 10.000.

Für mich ist es schon jetzt ein Reinfall, die WM in Südafrika stattfinden zu lassen.


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2010)

*gähn* triffts wohl .... da kann ich auch 
Regionalliga schauen =/..und auch hier "vuvuzelas"....*ton ausstell*


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2010)

Toooor....^^


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Ja, finde es auch irgendwie schwach, das die Stadien dann nichtmals gefüllt sind.
Immerhin weniger Vuvuzela Lärm.

Bei Griechenland : Süd Korea war das Stadion ja auch nur wenig gefüllt.

Und ja, schlechtes Spiel gerade. Aber atm passts, wäre jetzt schluss, wäre mein Tipp richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Und ja, schlechtes Spiel gerade. Aber atm passts, wäre jetzt schluss, wäre mein Tipp richtig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hab 1:1 getippt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bin nah dran.^^


----------



## Ellesmere (13. Juni 2010)

ich hb 1:2 getippt *buhuhuhu*heul* ....irgendwie lieg ich bei der WM nie richtig *schnief* ....blödes Sicherheitsdenken ...Aber das wenig Zuschauer da sind merkt man nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vuvuzelas sei dank *ironie/off*


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Ich werde bei meinen Tipps auch immer Vorsichtiger. Anfangs hab ich noch Ergebnisse von 2:0 getippt, mittlerweile trag ich glaub bald nurnoch
Gleichstände ein, zumindest niemals mehr als 1 Tor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Süd Korea sind ja bisher die einzigen, die mal mehr als 1 Tor geschossen haben ^^


----------



## Stancer (13. Juni 2010)

Das gute ist ja : Aus dieser Gruppe kommt unser Gegner fürs Achtelfinale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei ich denke das uns da weder Algerien noch Slowenien erwarten wird.


----------



## Dracun (13. Juni 2010)

Gz ghana redlich verdient ab der 2ten Halbzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Nichtmehr lang, dann ist Deutschland dran.

Ich hoffe das Spiel reiht sich nicht zu den "Favoriten entäuschen" Spielen mit ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ghana verdient gewonnen. Aber ich kacknupse hab natürlich wieder gezögert über
einen gleichstand hinaus zu tippen -_-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (13. Juni 2010)

Also heute waren die Spieler ziemlich langwielig.
Deutschland ist wohl wesentlich offensivstärker wie die bisherigen Mannschaften (außer vllt. England und Argentinien, die aber nicht ihr Potenzial nutzen konnten).
Hoffen wir mal, dass es spannend wird und es viele Torschüsse gibt.


----------



## Stancer (13. Juni 2010)

Das Problem beider Mannschaften war die statische Spielweise. Null Tempofussball. Serbien war bei Standards gefährlich aber aus dem Spiel heraus kaum, da alles zu langsam ging.
Bei Ghana war es ähnlich aber die Bemühungen nach vorne waren doch etwas grösser.

Deutschland sollte eigentlich beide schlagen können.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

BÄM! TOOOOOOOOR! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2010)

MIROOOOOOO KLOOOOOOOSE!
Ich hab es gesagt: Der trifft bei der WM. Und was passiert? Er trifft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Klose 4 ever


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Noch 3 Tore und ich bin überglücklich. =D


----------



## LiangZhou (13. Juni 2010)

Ziemlich gutes Spiel bis jetzt, hätte aber auch ein 5:0 sein können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Sau gutes Spiel bisher einfach. Gut, man hätte noch die ein oder andere Chance mehr nutzen können,
aber man will ja am ersten Spieltag nicht zuviel verlangen.

Mal sehn was noch geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> MIROOOOOOO KLOOOOOOOSE!
> Ich hab es gesagt: Der trifft bei der WM. Und was passiert? Er trifft
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kann dir nur Recht geben. War doch sowas von klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oleeeeee *Fahne schwing* XD


----------



## Stancer (13. Juni 2010)

Die Australier kommen mit den Tempowechseln nicht klar, die die deutsche Mannschaft spielt. Die deutschen spielen paar minuten lang ganz langsam und dann auf einmal ist alles in Bewegung, paar schnelle Pässe und sie sind durch.

Aber finde Thomas Müller echt gut, erstaunlich mit welcher leichtigkeit der an seinen Gegnern vorbei geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> MIROOOOOOO KLOOOOOOOSE!
> Ich hab es gesagt: Der trifft bei der WM. Und was passiert? Er trifft
> 
> 
> ...






schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur Recht geben. War doch sowas von klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oleeeeee *Fahne schwing* XD

so muss es weiter gehen dürfen nicht nachlassen DEUTSCHLAND vor noch ein TOR


----------



## TheStormrider (13. Juni 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> Oleeeeee *Fahne schwing* XD
> 
> so muss es weiter gehen dürfen nicht nachlassen DEUTSCHLAND vor noch ein TOR


auch Fahne Schwing, aber lasst nochn paar Tore für die nächsten Spiele übrig ;P


Außerdem hab ich 2:0 getippt ...


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aber finde Thomas Müller echt gut, erstaunlich mit welcher leichtigkeit der an seinen Gegnern vorbei geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und das mit 20 Jahren. Der Müller kann ein richtig, richtig großer werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (13. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und das mit 20 Jahren. Der Müller kann ein richtig, richtig großer werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und grad ganz knapp vorbei, der Angriff war richtig klasse.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Geniales Passspiel.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Übertriebenes Rot, definitiv.


----------



## TheStormrider (13. Juni 2010)

Gelb hätte gereicht - eindeutig!

ok schon 3 gelbe und 1 rote für die Australier. Die gehen ab ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

MÜLLER! GEILE SACHE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

*reinkomm*
Wie stehts grad?War Hund aussuchen.


----------



## Razyl (13. Juni 2010)

Müller ist ohne Zweifel derzeit das größte deutsche Talent. Wie der mit 20 und erst im 3. Länderspiel auftritt - Wahnsinn. Einfach nur beeindruckend. Noch ein bis zwei Jahre und der geht von Bayern weg ins Ausland, wenn er so weitermacht.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

es wird immer geiler das spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zweiter ballkontakt von cacau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheStormrider (13. Juni 2010)

neuster Stand 4:0 Deutschland

Podolski 8te Minute

Klose 27te Minute

Müller 68te Minute

Cacau 70te Minute.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juni 2010)

thx


----------



## Stancer (13. Juni 2010)

Finde ich aber nett vom Jogi, das er nun mit Gomez nen zusätzlichen Spieler für Australien einwechselt, wo die nur noch zu zehnt sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Finde ich aber nett vom Jogi, das er nun mit Gomez nen zusätzlichen Spieler für Australien einwechselt, wo die nur noch zu zehnt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich halte Gomez immer noch für den falschen Spieler. Ich mag ihn nicht und er zeigt keine Leistung in der DFB-11.


----------



## Apuh (13. Juni 2010)

Ich
liebe
Deutscheland!


----------



## TheStormrider (13. Juni 2010)

Aus ! Aus ! Das Spiel ist Aus, Deutschland ist Waldmeister.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Juni 2010)

wenn deutschland so weiter macht werden wir weltmeister^^


----------



## Soramac (13. Juni 2010)

Der Gomez kann ja echt nichts.


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Man kann sich ja wohl echt nur bedanken, nach so vielen eher mittelmäßig bis schlechten WM spielen,
ENDLICH ein gutes spiel und dann natürlich auch noch Deutschland!

Richtig, richtig gutes Spiel - da macht das Zuschaun einfach Spass!

Die ein oder andere Chance mehr könnten wir ruhig noch nutzen.
Aber fürs Deutsche Auftaktspiel, echt einfach nur 1A.
Mit nem 4:0 hätte ich jetzt wirklich nicht gerechet, und bei dem Spiel
war das 4:0 echt noch großzügig...

GG! need mehr.


----------



## Ol@f (13. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> BÄM! TOOOOOOOOR!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





Bloodletting schrieb:


> Noch 3 Tore und ich bin überglücklich. =D



kk. :>


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> kk. :>



War beabsichtigt. xD


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juni 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Der Gomez kann ja echt nichts.


Kann man so gar nicht beurteilen.
Zudem ist das Zusammenspiel aller weitaus wichtiger als einzelne Aktionen -
wenn auch sie wichtig sind.

Ich fand das Spiel recht gut.

Außerdem hat mir aus sehr gefallen, auch mal anderen Töne zu hören,
wie Jubel, Musik, Buhen etc. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es war weitaus nicht so schlimm, wie bei dem durchgängigen Tröten beim Eröffnungsspiel.

greetz & gn8


----------



## Stancer (13. Juni 2010)

Man kann nur sagen : Meisterhaft. Noch keine Perfektion aber schon sehr gut dabei. Es stimmt einfach alles.

Allerdings hat Australien auch schwach gespielt. Am gefährlichsten waren sie in den ersten 5min. Man wird sehen was passiert, wenn sich diese Mannschaft mit Argentinien oder Spanien messen muss. Und nach der roten Karte war Australien endgültig geschlagen.

Serbien und Ghana sollten für diese deutsche Mannschaft jedenfalls kein Problem darstellen.

Badstuber hat nen super Job gemacht, über die rechte Seite der Australier ging gar nix, wobei da allgemein recht wenig ging.

Özil war der deutsche Wirbelwind. Dribbelstark und super Passspiel und dazu noch sehr schnell und somit immer gefährlich

Müller kaum aufzuhalten über rechts.

Klose scheinbar wieder in Form

Schweinsteiger sehr defensiv.


Nun bleibt abzuwarten wie die anderen Favoriten spielen, Spanien und Brasilien z.b. oder Italien. Deutschland hat jedenfalls vorgemacht wie man als Favorit zu spielen hat.
England und Frankreich haben schwach gespielt und Argentinien hat nicht mehr getan als nötig und haben nur sehr kurz gezeigt wozu sie fähig sind.


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Naja, Deutschland hat sich nach dem 4:0 ja eh etwas zurückgehalten, da konnte Gomez
ohnehin nichtmehr allzuviel zeigen. Dennoch kann auch ich gut auf ihn verzichten.
Mit Cacau und Klose haben wir 2 gute Stürmer. 

Und die Vuvuzelas sind mir jetzt diesmal auch nicht so aufgefallen, liegt vll. daran das man
leicht beschwippst war und natürlich eh irgendwie nicht so drauf geachtet hat, als wie
bei den anderen meist end langweiligen Spielen.


----------



## Bloodletting (13. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Außerdem hat mir aus sehr gefallen, auch mal anderen Töne zu hören,
> wie Jubel, Musik, Buhen etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Jep, war diesmal wesentlich erträglicher.
Man konnte sogar mal hören, wenn eine Vuvu ausgesetzt hat.^^


----------



## Grushdak (13. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Serbien und Ghana sollten für diese deutsche Mannschaft jedenfalls kein Problem darstellen.


Deutschland darf Serbien in keinster Weise unterschätzen.
Sie spielen stärker und aggressiver als Australien.
Und bei denen geht es bereits um Alles. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Und unsere beiden Gelbkärtler sollten extremst aufpassen!

*sonunabergn8*


----------



## Stancer (13. Juni 2010)

Ja natürlich, ausruhen dürfen sie sich jetzt nicht aber ich denke die Serben werden nun auch ne gewisse Portion Respekt vor der deutschen Mannschaft haben.

Sie müssen so weiterspielen wie bisher und nicht denken man wäre nun sicher im Achtelfinale. Özil muss in der tat aufpassen, das er nicht noch ne gelbe Karte kassiert.


----------



## Arosk (13. Juni 2010)

Wie gesagt Viertelfinale is fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (13. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Naja, Deutschland hat sich nach dem 4:0 ja eh etwas zurückgehalten, da konnte Gomez
> ohnehin nichtmehr allzuviel zeigen. Dennoch kann auch ich gut auf ihn verzichten.
> Mit Cacau und Klose haben wir 2 gute Stürmer.
> 
> ...


Stimmt der Vuvuzelas Lärm hat sich in grenzen gehalten, und zum Spiel das *Teamwork* hat gestimmt sie dürfen sich nur nicht darauf ausruhen.


----------



## schneemaus (13. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Finde ich aber nett vom Jogi, das er nun mit Gomez nen zusätzlichen Spieler für Australien einwechselt, wo die nur noch zu zehnt sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my Day. Ich hab nur den Kopf geschüttelt, als Gomez reinkam.
Nach der Leistung von vor vier Jahren hätte ich persönlich ihn nicht mitgenommen.


----------



## Tic0 (13. Juni 2010)

Wie ich mich jetzt vorallem schon wieder auf Freitag freue...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (13. Juni 2010)

und das spiel am frei kann ich nicht sehen bin da noch arbeiten -.-


----------



## Lily:) (13. Juni 2010)

Großartiges Spiel! Erste Sahne! :-D

Allesamt ne 1! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (13. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Made my Day. Ich hab nur den Kopf geschüttelt, als Gomez reinkam.
> Nach der Leistung von vor vier Jahren hätte ich persönlich ihn nicht mitgenommen.



Gomez war bei der WM 06 vor 4 Jahren doch noch garnicht dabei, oder irre ich mich? 
Erst 08 zur EM wurde er doch als größer Joker eingesetzt. Monatelang konnte man von den Medien höre: Das wird seine EM!!!
Und dann hat ers so sensationell vermasselt... 
Aber bei einem 4 Tore Vorprung kann man ihn gern mal reintun, dann kann wenigstens kein guter Spieler verletzt werden. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=S2Z0DpxLnh0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Armer Kerl)


----------



## Stancer (13. Juni 2010)

Das Video ist mal genial und irgendwie passend. Gomez hats aber auch nicht anders verdient. Klose spielt zwar mal scheisse trifft aber in den entscheidenden Momenten, wobei ich heute bei Kloses ersten Chance gedacht habe "Oje....." aber dann hat er ja doch das Tor gemacht. Klose hat bewiesen, das man sich auf ihn verlassen kann.

Gomez hat bisher noch nicht mal gezeigt, das er es verdient hat in der Nationalelf zu spielen !


----------



## Knallfix (14. Juni 2010)

höhöhö ... Engländer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/sport/football/worldcup2010/3012122/Germany-4-Australia-0.html


> * GERMANY set the World Cup alight last night as they handed out a real footballing lesson. *
> Joachim Low's side showed everyone how the game should be played with this impressive four-goal thumping of 10-man Australia.  And it completed a weekend of misery for all English fans.
> 
> First, a dismal failure to beat the USA - and then having to watch the old enemy dismantling our chums from Down Under.
> ...






Knall


----------



## Soramac (14. Juni 2010)

Hihi (:


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Allerdings hat Australien auch schwach gespielt. Am gefährlichsten waren sie in den ersten 5min. Man wird sehen was passiert, wenn sich diese Mannschaft mit Argentinien oder Spanien messen muss. Und nach der roten Karte war Australien endgültig geschlagen.




seh ich genauso...ich will zwar nicht die Leistung der Mannschaft runterdrücken,aber wenn ich jetzt schon wiedre überall lese und höre Deutschland ist Weltmeister kann ich wieder nur die augen verdrehen...
Australien war nun überhaupt kein Masstab für die restlichen Gegner die uns noch erwarten.in Australien ist Fussball absoluter Randsport.udn dann haben die auch nur alte Leute in ihren Team.udn dann fast ne Halbzeit zu zehnt.war klar das die so untergehen
ich bin gespannt wie gut wir spielen wenn wir auf echte gegner treffen udn unsere Verteidiger auch gefordert werden
trotz allem starke Leistung von allen Spielern gestern.ausser Gomez.der war echt wie ein Fremdkörper im Team.das ging echt gar nicht...
das Spiel von gestern macht allerdings Lust auf mehr.udn ich bin nach wie vor froh,das wir Ballack diesmal nich dabei haben...


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Gomez war bei der WM 06 vor 4 Jahren doch noch garnicht dabei, oder irre ich mich?
> Erst 08 zur EM wurde er doch als größer Joker eingesetzt. Monatelang konnte man von den Medien höre: Das wird seine EM!!!
> Und dann hat ers so sensationell vermasselt...
> Aber bei einem 4 Tore Vorprung kann man ihn gern mal reintun, dann kann wenigstens kein guter Spieler verletzt werden.
> ...



Dann hab ich das wohl verwechselt, ist alles schon so lang her XD
Dann war's halt bei der EM, wo er es so grandios vermasselt hat. Trotzdem wär er bei mir nicht mitbekommen. Ist anscheinend kein Typ für Internationale Turniere?!


----------



## Crackmack (14. Juni 2010)

HOLLAND! \O/


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Juni 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Dann war's halt bei der EM, wo er es so grandios vermasselt hat. Trotzdem wär er bei mir nicht mitbekommen. Ist anscheinend kein Typ für Internationale Turniere?!



Tjo, da liegt schon ein Fluch auf ihm.

Aber wir haben ja auch Leute bei denen es anders herum läuft:

Lukas Podolski hat mit Köln eine desaströse Liga gespielt, aber mit dem Adler auf der Brust ist er immer einer der besten auf dem Platz!



Crackmack schrieb:


> HOLLAND! \O/



Die Holländer werden wieder IHREM Fluch zum Opfer fallen. In der Vorrunde raus, oder spätestens im Viertelfinal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (14. Juni 2010)

Überragend was die Deutschen da gespielt haben, auch wenn mir klar war, dass die Aussies NICHT der defensiv starke und physisch unangenehme Gegner waren. Deutschland hat als erste mannschaft gezeigt, wie man Fussball als Titelkandidat spielt. Die einzigen Mannschaften, die uns gefährlich werden können sind die Spanier und Brasilianer, die ähnlich gut spielen werden. Argentinien, Frankreich, England und eben gerade Holland sind einfach keine Turniermannschaften, trotz ihrer individuellen Klasse.


----------



## schneemaus (14. Juni 2010)

Na ja, wenn man sich das hier mal anguckt... Also schön anzuschauen ist das Spiel Holland/Dänemark nicht. Zumindest für mich nicht XD


----------



## Manowar (14. Juni 2010)

Argentinien empfand ich auch als sehr stark und auch wenn England nicht gerade ein grandioses Spiel gezeigt hat, werden sie uns definitiv zusetzen, wenn wir auf die treffen.
Frankreich hat sehr gute Spieler auf dem Platz, aber sie haben anscheinend nicht eine Stunde miteinander trainiert.
Italien ist einfach zu alt, das wird nicht klappen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juni 2010)

Ich finde Schade das Frankreich Zidane nicht mehr hat, der hätte paar spiele ausschalten können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (14. Juni 2010)

Ja, dem Zidane hab ich auch immer gern zugesehen, war einfach immer wieder ein Genuss dem Kerl
beim Fußball spielen zuzusehen.

Das Spiel Holland : Dänemark war jetzt auch wieder nicht unbedingt der Burner, aber immerhin
anschaubar. Warscheinlich hat man nach dem Deutschland Spiel auch einfach wieder etwas 
höhere erwartungen.
Glaube aber Holland wird sich noch weiter steigern in den nächsten Spielen (auch wenn Robben
wieder mit am Start ist).

Bin mal auf Italien heut Abend gespannt, wie die sich schlagen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (14. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Bin mal auf Italien heut Abend gespannt, wie die sich schlagen werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo,das 2:0 gegen Dänemark war recht schmeichelhaft von den Holländern.war recht ausgeglichenes spiel...aber ich bin auch auf Robben gespannt,ob der so explodiert wie bei Bayern...

ich glaub di eItaliener werden sich heuite ganz schön umschauen wen si eda als Gegner haben.Paraguay war die Überraschungsmannschaft der Quali.ich glaub die sind hinter Brasilien als zweiter in der Südamerikatabelle hervorgegangen.auf alle Fälle vor Argentinien...


----------



## Stancer (14. Juni 2010)

Go Paraguay Go 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Achja : Wer dachte Algerien : Slowenien wäre der spielerische Tiefpunkt gewesen wurde heute bei Japan : Kamerun eines besseren belehrt. Aber die Kommentare von Netzer/Delling waren mal köstlich, die haben sich da schon drüber amüsiert und sagten so Sachen wie: "Das ist einfach eine Klasse für sich wie diese Mannschaft ohne viel Bewegung pässe ins nichts befördert" .... göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




..... Ach mist nun hat Italien ausgeglichen.... MIST !!!


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2010)

Wer war der Ausgleichschütze?


----------



## Stancer (14. Juni 2010)

de Rossi


----------



## Tic0 (14. Juni 2010)

Perfekt, genau mein Tipp. Nach dem Ausgleichtreffer war das Spiel auch richtig spannend für mich,
um meinen Tipp zu halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ja wohl auch mal wieder eher ein maues Spiel. Paraguay hat in der Verteidigung aber
recht gut gespielt finde ich, auch wenn das Tor von Italien evtl. nicht grad die beste Defensiv Leistung war.

Und Italien... naja, gut haben die wirklich nicht gespielt. Ein weiterer "entäuschender" Favorit.

Auch wenn die meisten sicherlich noch an Niveau zulegen werden (denke ich) - (hoffe ich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juni 2010)

98% Favoriten bis Jetzt spiele ihrigen wie Schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Genau darum wird die Schweiz Weltmeister. muahahahaha


----------



## Stancer (14. Juni 2010)

Also entweder taktieren die alle und spielen bewusst nur mit 50% oder die kommen wirklich alle nicht ins Turnier hinein.

Aber mein Tip bleibt, das es in der Vorrunde den ein oder anderen Großen erwischen wird !


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Genau darum wird die Schweiz Weltmeister. muahahahaha



Lol, Deutschland hat einen Traumstart hingelegt. Nüscht mit 98%. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Schweiß Weltmeister? Atomroflz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also entweder taktieren die alle und spielen bewusst nur mit 50% oder die kommen wirklich alle nicht ins Turnier hinein.
> 
> Aber mein Tip bleibt, das es in der Vorrunde den ein oder anderen Großen erwischen wird !



Portugal fliegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bereue ich mal höllisch, dass ich heute meinen Tag für die WM geopfert habe. 270 Minuten pure Langeweile.


----------



## Tic0 (14. Juni 2010)

Bisher find ichs ja echt schade, das einzige Spiel wo richtig Stimmung aufkam war Deutschland : Australien.

Alles andere war immer so zäh. Nur wenige Minuten wo man mal das Spiel genießen konnte.
Ich hoffe ja echt wir bekommen endlich mal besseres zu sehn. 2006 gings ja auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Hoffnung liegt auf morgen, wenn da wieder nur Fails dabei sind...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Lol, Deutschland hat einen Traumstart hingelegt. Nüscht mit 98%.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau und wenn es drauf an kommt kacken sie ab.


----------



## Falathrim (14. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Genau und wenn es drauf an kommt kacken sie ab.



Immerhin sind sie im Laufe ihrer Existenz schon soweit gekommen, dass es drauf ankam...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (14. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Immerhin sind sie im Laufe ihrer Existenz schon soweit gekommen, dass es drauf ankam...


Ja und? dafür ist in Deutschland bei anderen Sport arten nicht gerade der King, als ob die Welt nur um Fussball dreht.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. Juni 2010)

Ich fands lustig was "The Sun"(englisches Äquivalent zur Bildzeitung) über das Deutschland Spiel geschrieben hat. In etwa :

"Deutschland setzt die Weltmeisterschaft in Brand und zeigten eine Fussball-Lehrstunde.
Damit ist das Wochenende der Schande komplett. Zuerst die unfähigkeit die USA zu besiegen und dann nimmt unser alter Feind auch noch unsere Brüder aus Down Under auseinander, können wir das Turnier bitte noch einmal neu starten Mr. Blatter ? ........ 7 Spiele hat Australien keinen Gegentreffer kassiert. Doch es dauerte nur 8 Minuten bevor die Australier von der Deutschen Maschine überrollt wurden..... Die Erniedrigung wurde noch schlimmer als Cacau nur Sekunden nach seiner Einwechslung auf 4:0 erhöhte...... Das Spiel war vorbei aber die Mitteilung klar : Passt bloss auf, die Deutschen kommen."


Ich mag die Engländer und scheinbar haben die nun richtig schiss auf uns im Achtelfinale zu treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ja und? dafür ist in Deutschland bei anderen Sport arten nicht gerade der King, als ob die Welt nur um Fussball dreht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber die Schweiz rockt die Scheiße? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also ansich können wir uns nicht beschweren. Allerdings will ich hier keine Nationalitätendiskussion anzetteln, das führt zu nichts. Ich stehe der Schweiz nämlich eh neutral gegenüber (lolz)


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> "Deutschland setzt die Weltmeisterschaft in Brand und zeigten eine Fussball-Lehrstunde.
> Damit ist das Wochenende der Schande komplett. Zuerst die unfähigkeit die USA zu besiegen und dann nimmt unser alter Feind auch noch unsere Brüder aus Down Under auseinander, können wir das Turnier bitte noch einmal neu starten Mr. Blatter ? ........ 7 Spiele hat Australien keinen Gegentreffer kassiert. Doch es dauerte nur 8 Minuten bevor die Australier von der Deutschen Maschine überrollt wurden..... Die Erniedrigung wurde noch schlimmer als Cacau nur Sekunden nach seiner Einwechslung auf 4:0 erhöhte...... Das Spiel war vorbei aber die Mitteilung klar : Passt bloss auf, die Deutschen kommen."



Haha, ich musste echt feiern, als ich es gelesen habe. Cool, wie die Klatschpresse vor uns zittert. xD


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Das Spiel war vorbei aber die Mitteilung klar : Passt bloss auf, die Deutschen kommen."




der Satz gefällt mir

so und heute und morgen folgen meine anderen Favoriten neben Argentinien,Holland und Deutschland.und zwar Brasilien und Spanien...
zumal ein guter Vergleich zu Deutschland herstellbar ist,denn sowohl Brasilien als auch Spanien spielen gegen eine ähnlich schwache Mannschaft wie unsere.mal sehen ob die auch so souverän gewinnen wir wir...
Argentinien hatte mit Nigeria einen nicht schlechten gegner und Holland mit den Dänen auch.Argentinien hätte 3:0 gewinnen müssen und vergass es die Tore gegen eine Mannschaft zu schiessen die das 0:1 verwaltete...udn zu Holland:die Dänen muss man auch erst mal schlagen.die waren sehr kampfstark...aber bin auch gespannt wie sich Robben macht im nächsten Spiel


----------



## Tic0 (15. Juni 2010)

Wow, waren ja heute wieder 2 super spannende Spiele.

Der Sturm von der Elfenbeinküste ist ja auch echt unterirdisch.

Wird langsam etwas fad, bei dauerhaft schlechten Spielen. :/


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juni 2010)

Jep, wird Zeit, dass Deutschland wieder spielt. -.-
Vielleicht packt es Brasilien heute Abend ja. <.<


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Wow, waren ja heute wieder 2 super spannende Spiele.
> 
> Der Sturm von der Elfenbeinküste ist ja auch echt unterirdisch.
> 
> Wird langsam etwas fad, bei dauerhaft schlechten Spielen. :/



Man möge mich berichtigen aber wenn ich es bis jetzt richtig beobachtet habe, sind Deutschland und Argentinien die einzigen Favoriten die sich bisher nicht blamiert haben.
Und ja die vielen Torarmen/Torlosen Spiele sind wirklich ärgerlich.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Aber die Schweiz rockt die Scheiße?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sicher... wirst sehe, morgen gegen Spanien. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (15. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ich fands lustig was "The Sun"(englisches Äquivalent zur Bildzeitung) über das Deutschland Spiel geschrieben hat. In etwa :
> 
> "Deutschland setzt die Weltmeisterschaft in Brand und zeigten eine Fussball-Lehrstunde.
> Damit ist das Wochenende der Schande komplett. Zuerst die unfähigkeit die USA zu besiegen und dann nimmt unser alter Feind auch noch unsere Brüder aus Down Under auseinander, können wir das Turnier bitte noch einmal neu starten Mr. Blatter ? ........ 7 Spiele hat Australien keinen Gegentreffer kassiert. Doch es dauerte nur 8 Minuten bevor die Australier von der Deutschen Maschine überrollt wurden..... Die Erniedrigung wurde noch schlimmer als Cacau nur Sekunden nach seiner Einwechslung auf 4:0 erhöhte...... Das Spiel war vorbei aber die Mitteilung klar : Passt bloss auf, die Deutschen kommen."
> ...



Herrlich. Die englische Presse ist was Deutschland angeht immernoch so zweiter-Weltkrieg-fokussiert. 
Die Deutschen - "der alte Feind" "von der Deutschen Maschine überrollt" "Passt bloss auf, die Deutschen kommen." 

Ich schaue mir auch gerne die internationalen Pressereaktionen an. Ich glaube es war eine Südafrikanische Zeitung, da stand man habe einen Blitzkrieg geführt... 
Solange es mit etwas (schwarzem) Humor geschrieben ist kann ich immerwieder drüber lachen. 

Schaun wir mal wielange die "deutsche Maschiene" noch rollt.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juni 2010)

Echt krass, wie sich Nordkorea gegen die Brasilianer stemmt und diese verzweifeln lässt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Erinnert mich ein bisschen daran, wie ich PES2010 spiele, wenn ich mit einer schlechten Mannschaft gegen eine total überlegene spiele.
Vollkommen vorsichtig, man verliert schnell den Ball, muss ständig sein eigenes Tor schützen, aber der überlegene Gegner bekommt trotzdem nichts gebacken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (15. Juni 2010)

Also bis jetzt bin ich ja total von Nordkorea beeindruckt.
Wirklich tolles Spiel. Vorallem kommen sie gut ohne Fouls zurecht, Fairplay ist immer gut.

Klar, nach vorne hin könnte sich bei denen noch n bisschen was bessern.
Aber wie sie teilweiße nach vorne spielen, ist schon echt nicht ohne, nur der passende
Abschluss fehlt noch.

Aber ich nehm ja mal stark an, das in der 2. Halbzeit doch das ein oder andere Tor
für Brasilien fällt, zumindest eines! ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2010)

Bin auch positiv überrascht von Nordkorea, teilweise haben die Brasilianer es echt schwer


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juni 2010)

Tja, ähnlich wie ich in PES2010 bekommen auch die Nordkorea jetzt Tore rein.
Man kann eben nicht ewig durchhalten, wenn man die ganze Zeit attackiert wird.^^
Aber das, was sie leisten ist echt überraschend.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2010)

Mhm, den Koreanern geht die Luft aus :-/ Hätten ein 2:1 verdient imho^^


----------



## Stancer (15. Juni 2010)

Naja das irgendwann nen Tor fällt war klar. Aber ich vermisse das starke Kombinationsspiel von Brasilien, wofür sie normal bekannt sind. Wirkt irgendwie alles so statisch oder aber sie versuchen sich durch 5 Nordkoreaner durch zu dribbeln. Schon teilweise erschreckend wie lahmarschig die Brasilianer da über den Platz traben.

Nordkorea spielt aber auch mit nem Bollwerk, zeitweise waren alle Spieler von denen maximal 25m vorm eigenen Tor. Ansonsten ist auch dieses Spiel eher langweilig.

Geschwindigkeitsfussball haben bisher wirklich erst 2 Mannschaften gezeigt. Argentinien und Deutschland. Wenn man die schnellen Konter von Südkorea noch dazu zählt sind es drei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja das irgendwann nen Tor fällt war klar. Aber ich vermisse das starke Kombinationsspiel von Brasilien, wofür sie normal bekannt sind. Wirkt irgendwie alles so statisch oder aber sie versuchen sich durch 5 Nordkoreaner durch zu dribbeln. Schon teilweise erschreckend wie lahmarschig die Brasilianer da über den Platz traben.




kannst dich bei Dunga bedanken,das die so strategisch spielen.naja,wenigstens stimmt bis jetzt mein Tip...wenn es beim 2:0 bleibt


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juni 2010)

GEIL!!!! xDD
2:1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich total für die Koreaner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haben sie sich echt verdient.


----------



## Arosk (15. Juni 2010)

Brasilien Epic Fail.


----------



## shadow24 (15. Juni 2010)

auch das noch....na dann hätte das Reich des Bösen den Brasilianern noch einen reinhauen sollen...haben die chinesichen Legionäre wohl nicht genug gejubelt in den Rängen...na die sollen mal nach hause kommen....


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2010)

Verdientes Tor für die Koreaner, haben die Brasilianer das bekommen was man verdient wenn man zu übermütig wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juni 2010)

Die WM baut von Tag zu Tag ab, und sie hat gerade mal angefangen...wenn das so weitergeht schau ich mir wirklich nur noch streng selektierte Spiele an, wobei ich aber Gefahr laufe dass ich dann gute Spiele verpasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (15. Juni 2010)

Dachte mir ja schon fast, das auch das mal wieder kein Fußballfest werden wird.

Das einzige was mich an dem Spiel jetzt unterhalten hat, waren die Koreaner die
dagegen gehalten haben. Habe mich zwar für die Koreaner über ihr Tor gefreut,
aber hat meinen Tipp zunichte gemacht. ;(

Die Vorrundenspiele machen bisher jedenfalls keinen wirklich großen Spass.


----------



## Stancer (15. Juni 2010)

Naja man kann hoffen, das sie sich noch steigern aber das vermeintliche Topspiel der 1. Gruppenphase (Elfenbeinküste : Portugal) erwies sich ja als totaler langweilger.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich an dem Spiel jetzt unterhalten hat, waren die Koreaner die
> dagegen gehalten haben. Habe mich zwar für die Koreaner über ihr Tor gefreut,
> aber hat meinen Tipp zunichte gemacht. ;(



Ich hab 2:1 für Brasilien getippt. Hab mich direkt doppelt gefreut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Juni 2010)

Korea und verdientes Tor da kann ich nur lachen...

Ich weiss nicht was an Fussball spannend sein soll wenn man während 90 Minuten zu 9. hinten drin steht und nur auf einen Fehler warten (es gab zahlreiche) und einen von diesen dann ausnutzt, selbst nach dem 2:1 spielten die Koreaner noch mit dieser Taktik, Nordkorea ist für mich mit Abstand das schlechteste Team an der WM...


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Korea und verdientes Tor da kann ich nur lachen...
> 
> Ich weiss nicht was an Fussball spannend sein soll wenn man während 90 Minuten zu 9. hinten drin steht und nur auf einen Fehler warten (es gab zahlreiche) und einen von diesen dann ausnutzt, selbst nach dem 2:1 spielten die Koreaner noch mit dieser Taktik, Nordkorea ist für mich mit Abstand das schlechteste Team an der WM...



Ist ja nicht so als ob diese WM viele Spiele anders gelaufen wären...


----------



## Camô (15. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die WM baut von Tag zu Tag ab, und sie hat gerade mal angefangen...wenn das so weitergeht schau ich mir wirklich nur noch streng selektierte Spiele an, wobei ich aber Gefahr laufe dass ich dann gute Spiele verpasse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Deutschen wirst du dann doch sicherlich gucken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich setzte meine Hoffnung anfangs eh nur auf Spanien (die mich sicherlich nicht enttäuschen werden) und Brasilien, die heute grottig waren, aber definitiv ins Turnier finden werden. Eventuell schafft Holland noch einen Leistungsschub, dem Rest der sog. Favoriten fehlts einfach am wichtigsten aller notwendigen Eigenschaften: Spielfreude.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juni 2010)

Die Koreaner haben das Tot verdient, weil sie es so lange geschafft haben, gegen die beste Mannschaft der Welt ohne Gegentore zu spielen.
Selbst die Australier, die auch als defensive Mannschaft bekannt sind, haben von uns ordentlich was reinbekommen und wir haben nicht die Qualität der Brasilianer.

Zudem war das die zweite WM Teilnahme von Nordkorea und die erste war 1966.
Die haben heut was geleistet, egal, ob sie stur die gleiche Taktik gespielt haben.


----------



## Camô (15. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Korea und verdientes Tor da kann ich nur lachen...
> 
> Ich weiss nicht was an Fussball spannend sein soll wenn man während 90 Minuten zu 9. hinten drin steht und nur auf einen Fehler warten (es gab zahlreiche) und einen von diesen dann ausnutzt, selbst nach dem 2:1 spielten die Koreaner noch mit dieser Taktik, Nordkorea ist für mich mit Abstand das schlechteste Team an der WM...



Da würde ich dir prinzipiell Recht geben. Nur war den Koreanern klar, dass sie in keinem für den Fussball relevanten Punkt mit den Brasilianern mithalten könnten. Somit standen sie hinten drin und verteidigten 60 Minuten lang bis der Bann gebrochen war. Und trotz dieser Mauertaktik ... es war nach dem Dutschlandspiel das Torlastigste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (15. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> und wir haben nicht die Qualität der Brasilianer.



Stimmt, wir sind nämlich besser. Brasilien mag die besseren Individualisten haben, doch haben wir eine kollektive Ausgeglichenheit, die uns unberechenbar macht. Vier verschiedene Torschützen sprechen da ne deutliche Sprache. Wirklich besser sind meiner Ansicht nach nur die Spanier.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juni 2010)

Und des wegen wir morgen die Fussball Welt Schockiert weil die Schweiz  3:0 gegen Spanien gewinnt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juni 2010)

Camô schrieb:


> Die Deutschen wirst du dann doch sicherlich gucken.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wenigstens die haben mal Spaß gemacht beim zuschauen, wenn auch kein anderes Spiel...
Naja vielleicht ein paar, aber sie sind jetzt von 2 Tagen gefüllt mit GROTTIGEN Partien vollkommen überdeckt...nur an Ghana erinner ich mich noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich setzte meine Hoffnung anfangs eh nur auf Spanien (die mich sicherlich nicht enttäuschen werden) und Brasilien, die heute grottig waren, aber definitiv ins Turnier finden werden. Eventuell schafft Holland noch einen Leistungsschub, dem Rest der sog. Favoriten fehlts einfach am wichtigsten aller notwendigen Eigenschaften: Spielfreude.


Naja dass Brasilien und Holland noch ins Turnier finden steht zu hoffen, genau wie ich mir bei der Elfenbeinküste und Kamerun noch Leistungssteigerungen wünsche.



Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die Koreaner haben das Tot verdient, weil sie es so lange geschafft haben, gegen die beste Mannschaft der Welt ohne Gegentore zu spielen.


Beste Mannschaft der Welt? Sicher nicht. Brasilien hat sehr starke Spieler und ist unverändert eine starke Mannschaft, aber Dungas Rentnertruppe fehlt es an der gigantischen Qualität, die man 2002 noch hatte...beste Mannschaft der Welt ist derzeit vom individuellen Können her Spanien...wer Spieler wie Piqué, Puyol, Capdevila, Ramos, Iniesta, Xavi, Fabregas, Mata, Xabi Alonso und David Villa bei sich spielen hat, kann sich denke ich eher beste Mannschaft der Welt nennen als die Brasilianer um Lucio.



> Selbst die Australier, die auch als defensive Mannschaft bekannt sind, haben von uns ordentlich was reinbekommen und wir haben nicht die Qualität der Brasilianer.


Qualität haben wir definitiv en masse, und zwischen Nordkorea und Australien besteht schon noch ein Altersunterschied, der Sonntag für Deutschland durchaus mitgespielt hat.
AUsserdem muss man sagen dass Deutschland und Brasilien sehr unterschiedlich gespielt haben -> Deutschland brasilianisch, Brasilien deutsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und des wegen wir morgen die Fussball Welt Schockiert weil die Schweiz  3:0 gegen Spanien gewinnt.



Das würde ich sogar ernsthaft begrüßen, eine tolle Sensation in dieser bisher recht langweiligen WM.
Aber es ist doch sehr, sehr, sehr unwahrscheinlich.^^


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Beste Mannschaft der Welt? Sicher nicht. Brasilien hat sehr starke Spieler und ist unverändert eine starke Mannschaft, aber Dungas Rentnertruppe fehlt es an der gigantischen Qualität, die man 2002 noch hatte...beste Mannschaft der Welt ist derzeit vom individuellen Können her Spanien...wer Spieler wie Piqué, Puyol, Capdevila, Ramos, Iniesta, Xavi, Fabregas, Mata, Xabi Alonso und David Villa bei sich spielen hat, kann sich denke ich eher beste Mannschaft der Welt nennen als die Brasilianer um Lucio.



http://de.fifa.com/worldfootball/ranking/lastranking/gender=m/fullranking.html


----------



## Falathrim (15. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Und des wegen wir morgen die Fussball Welt Schockiert weil die Schweiz 3:0 gegen Spanien gewinnt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



true. aber auch nur wenn ein Anschlag auf die spanische Nationalmannschaft verübt wird, weshalb Spanien aufgeben muss (-> 3:0 Sieg)
lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edit:


> http://de.fifa.com/worldfootball/ranking/lastranking/gender=m/fullranking.html



Oho ja, die FIFA Weltrangliste. Das aussagekräftigste Listchen der Welt. Ist dir aufgefallen, dass sich die Weltrangliste auch auf kontinentalen Statistiken aufbaut? Brasilien hat in Südamerika fast keine Konkurrenz (Argentinien) bzw Nebenbuhler (Paraguay, Uruguay). Deswegen sind auch ganze 4 Länder aus der CONMEBOL in der Top20. Auf der anderen Seite hat es Spanien mit der versammelten, wesentlich stärkeren UEFA zu tun, von denen immerhin 11 Länder in der Top20 vertreten sind.
Die FIFA-Weltrangliste basiert weniger auf dem tatsächlichen Können der Mannschaften als auf der Nummer ihrer Siege...


----------



## negat (15. Juni 2010)

Schade, hätte es den Nordkoreanern gegönnt.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (15. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> true. aber auch nur wenn ein Anschlag auf die spanische Nationalmannschaft verübt wird, weshalb Spanien aufgeben muss (-> 3:0 Sieg)
> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jaja ich bin halt Optimistisch, Vielleicht ist 2010 das Jahr an dem die Schweiz die Ganze welt Schockiert das Jahr an dem die Schweiz den ersten WM SIEG errungen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (15. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Oho ja, die FIFA Weltrangliste. Das aussagekräftigste Listchen der Welt. Ist dir aufgefallen, dass sich die Weltrangliste auch auf kontinentalen Statistiken aufbaut? Brasilien hat in Südamerika fast keine Konkurrenz (Argentinien) bzw Nebenbuhler (Paraguay, Uruguay). Deswegen sind auch ganze 4 Länder aus der CONMEBOL in der Top20. Auf der anderen Seite hat es Spanien mit der versammelten, wesentlich stärkeren UEFA zu tun, von denen immerhin 11 Länder in der Top20 vertreten sind.
> Die FIFA-Weltrangliste basiert weniger auf dem tatsächlichen Können der Mannschaften als auf der Nummer ihrer Siege...



Selbst wenn das stimmen würde, würde es an meiner ursprünglichen Aussage nichts ändern.


----------



## Jester (15. Juni 2010)

SCHLAAAND!!! wird Weltmeister. Warum? Weil wir geil sind!


----------



## Tic0 (15. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube ja schon, das Deutschland gute Chancen hätte. Auch wenn ich jetzt durch
den 4:0 Sieg nicht allzu sehr loben will, da es ja nunmal das erste Spiel war und ggf. auch nicht
der allerbeste (dennoch nicht schlechteste) Gegner war. 

Wir haben insgesamt eine echt gute Mannschaft.

Da interessiert es mich auch wenig, welche "Stars" bei anderen Mannschaften Spielen.
Ich brauche mir ja nur Ronaldo ansehen, teuerster Spieler der Welt, na herzlichen Glückwunsch,
das hat Portugal ja sehr viel gebracht - die Spielerische Leistung von ihm auch eher so lala,
wenn auch sicherlich nicht schlecht.

Auf Spanien morgen bin ich gespannt. Gewinnen werden sie wohl. Aber ich glaube auch
das sie sich ingesamt nicht allzu sehr hervorheben werden. 

Meine derzeitige Hoffnung ist, das Deutschland das Niveau vom Australienspiel beibehalten kann,
bzw noch steigert. Brauchen ja keine weiteren 3~4:0 Siege mehr, hauptsache sie überstehen
die Gruppenphase und liefern danach Top-Leistung ab.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Auf Spanien morgen bin ich gespannt. Gewinnen werden sie wohl. Aber ich glaube auch
> das sie sich ingesamt nicht allzu sehr hervorheben werden.



kommt immer drauf an.wenn denen ein frühes Tor gelingt und die die Sicherheit haben,dann machen die bestimmt ein ähnliches Spiel wie Schland...wobei natürlich Schweiz stärker ist als die Altherrentruppe der Aussis....ich glaub Spanien gewinnt 2:0...
tja udn mal sehen was unsere am Freitag gegen Serbien machen, wenn wir gegen einen richtigen Gegner spielen.also erst nach dem Spiel werd ich sehen ob ich so richtig euphorisch in die Zukunft schaue oder nur wieder mal sagen werde:naja,wieder mal typisches Spiel der Deutschen...


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juni 2010)

hab jetzt mal den Wetterbericht für Port Elizabeth und Johannesburg für die nächsten Tage nachgeschaut,nachdem Brasilien gestern bei 4 Grad mit Handschuhen auflief und Schweinsteiger sich erkältet hat...und siehe da:es gibt KEIN Schnee in den nächsten Tagen...


in Port E. sogar schöner Sonnenschein und 15-20 Grad...also für das Spiel am Freitagmittag seh ich keine Notwendigkeit für die Deutschen mit langer Unterhose aufzulaufen
anders siehts da schon abends/nachts in Johannesburg aus, wo wir gegen Ghana spieln nächsten Mittwoch.da sind NULL Grad angesagt...sowas hab ich auch noch nie bei einer WM miterlebt solange ich zurückdenken kann


----------



## Kaldreth (16. Juni 2010)

Was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass die Spiele alle tot langweilig sind! Woran liegt das? Ich hab zwar nicht jedes Match gesehen aber der Tenor war stehts der gleiche "Grottenkick". Ausnahme bildet da nur das Deutschlandspiel, was ein Lichtblick war! Ich hoffe auf die Spanier heute um einfach mal wieder nen schönes Spiel zu sehen!


----------



## Tic0 (16. Juni 2010)

Chile : Honduras war ja endlich mal wieder ein unterhaltsameres Spiel.

Chile wirklich recht gut gespielt, das einzige was wirklich bemängelt werden muss ist die miserable Chacenumsetzung.
Honduras ist ja jetzt auch nicht gerade stark aufgetreten.

Aber immerhin mal ein schnelleres Spiel mit einigen Torchancen und kein gammeliges Spielverwalten und Hin & Herschieben wie
viele andere Spiele bisher.


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Chile : Honduras war ja endlich mal wieder ein unterhaltsameres Spiel.
> 
> Chile wirklich recht gut gespielt, das einzige was wirklich bemängelt werden muss ist die miserable Chacenumsetzung.
> Honduras ist ja jetzt auch nicht gerade stark aufgetreten.
> ...



jo,erinnerte mich sehr stark an schland gegen die aussis...ausser das eben nur ein Tor fiel.aber vom kräfteverhältnis und vom erfrischenden spielaufbau ähnlich.udn endlich mal wiedre ein komplett richtiges Ergebnis udn nicht nur die Tendenz


----------



## Tic0 (16. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> endlich mal wiedre ein komplett richtiges Ergebnis udn nicht nur die Tendenz



Hehe, ja bei mir auch. Was mich etwas gestört hat. Denn nach dem 1:0 für Chile war ich die ganze Zeit am
zittern, das sie nicht noch eins schießen und hab mich über jeden versemmelten Ball gefreut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Die Spanier lassen den Ball laufen, aber die Schweizer verteidigen mit 8 bis 9 Mann... 
Wie ich das hasse :<


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2010)

Was regst du dich auf? Hinten mauern und auf Konter warten ist das Patentrezept vieler Mannschaften. Die Italiener sind da auch ganz groß drin.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was regst du dich auf? Hinten mauern und auf Konter warten ist das Patentrezept vieler Mannschaften. Die Italiener sind da auch ganz groß drin.



Klar, es ist eine Taktik. Dann soll die Schweiz auch mal kontern, aber das ist aufgrund der Stärke Spaniens auch nicht drin. Aber es ist nicht der Fußball, den ich bevorzuge :S Da gefallen mir die Spanier wesentlich besser


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Hmm, find die erste Halbzeit jetzt auch nen bisschen sehr schwach von Spanien.
Aber die werden, ähnlich wie Brasilien gestern, in der zweiten Halbzeit auffahren, wenn die Schweiz kaum noch Reserven hat.


----------



## Tic0 (16. Juni 2010)

Erste Halbzeit jetzt nicht gerade der Brüller. 
Aber mal sehen was jetzt dann in der 2. Halbzeit geht.

Die Bälle spielen sich die Spanier echt gut zu, total Ball & Passsicher.
Ist ja schonmal ne gute Sache, da könnte in der 2ten auf jedenfall 
da sein oder andere Tor fallen.


----------



## Bitialis (16. Juni 2010)

Go Schweiz Go Go Go Schweiz =)
die sollen den total überheblich Spielenden Spaniern mal einen reinknallen damits ein schönes Fußballspiel wird..


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Bitialis schrieb:


> Go Schweiz Go Go Go Schweiz =)
> die sollen den total überheblich Spielenden Spaniern mal einen reinknallen damits ein schönes Fußballspiel wird..



Die Spanier spielen absolut nicht überheblich.
Die Spanier sind eine sehr vorsichtig spielende Mannschaft.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2010)

SCHWEEEEEIZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich nehm alles zurück Sam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juni 2010)

GOOOOOAAAALLL!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2010)

Was habe ich gesagt. Hinten mauern, vorne kontern. Höhö doofe Spanier!


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Hehehe, ich freu mich richtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal schauen, ob die das über die zweite Halbzeit halten können.
Wenn ja, wäre das eine Revolution. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa mnuahahahahahah die Schweiz ROCKT!


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Sieht so aus, als wäre Deutschland tatsächlich der einzige Favorit, der im ersten Spiel was gerissen hat. Man man man ... o_O


----------



## Sh1k4ri (16. Juni 2010)

Wer hätte das gedacht, die Eidgenossen gehen gegen die Galaktischen in Führung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2010)

Wir waren Favourit? 

Ok, nach dem fulminanten Start hat jedes Wettbüro Deutschland natürlich zum Favouriten gemacht, aber vorher?


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wir waren Favourit?
> Ok, nach dem fulminanten Start hat jedes Wettbüro Deutschland natürlich zum Favouriten gemacht, aber vorher?



Naja gut, vielleicht kein Favorit auf den Titel, aber definitiv eine der (im Bewusstsein) besten Mannschaften.
Und England, Argentinien, Frankreich, Brasilien und jetzt Spanien haben alle kein gutes erstes Spiel gemacht, wie man es eigentlich bei ihnen erwarten würde.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn die Schweiz dann echt noch gewinnt kann ich schon eins sagen, die Nacht wird laut.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn die Schweiz dann echt noch gewinnt kann ich schon eins sagen, die Nacht wird laut.



Auch ohne Minarette? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wenn die Schweiz dann echt noch gewinnt kann ich schon eins sagen, die Nacht wird laut.



Wenn die Schweiz das gewinnt, dann ist das endlich mal eine WM.^^
Solch eine Sensation wünsche ich den Schweizern, das haben sie sich verdient.


----------



## Skatero (16. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Naja gut, vielleicht kein Favorit auf den Titel, aber definitiv eine der (im Bewusstsein) besten Mannschaften.
> Und England, Argentinien, Frankreich, Brasilien und jetzt Spanien haben alle kein gutes erstes Spiel gemacht, wie man es eigentlich bei ihnen erwarten würde.



Aber Deutschland hatte natürlich ein leichterer Gegner als z.B. Argentinien, aber ich muss schon zugeben, dass Deutschland gut gespielt hat.

Ich freue mich gerade über das 0:1 von der Schweiz, aber die Spanier greifen oft gefährlich an. :s


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wenn die Schweiz das gewinnt, dann ist das endlich mal eine WM.^^
> Solch eine Sensation wünsche ich den Schweizern, das haben sie sich verdient.



Verdient? o.O

Sorry, aber verdient ist da wohl noch gar nichts. Die Spanier machen das Spiel und wie immer stehen die kleinen hinten und warten auf die eine Chance... ja klasse WM. Hoffentlich wird das ab der Endrunde besser...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

Sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die WM Spiele Waren langweilig... bis die Schweiz Kam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Verdient? o.O
> 
> Sorry, aber verdient ist da wohl noch gar nichts. Die Spanier machen das Spiel und wie immer stehen die kleinen hinten und warten auf die eine Chance... ja klasse WM. Hoffentlich wird das ab der Endrunde besser...



Hör auf zu heulen, so ist Fussball. Wenn ein Riese wie Spanien bei den Schweizern nichts rein bekommt und dafür was von den Schweizern kassiert, dann ist das verdient.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Sicher.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch jetzt ist das Spiel seitens der Schweiz immer noch langweilig. Die Spanier machen weiterhin das Spiel und die Schweiz bleibt weiterhin hinten stehen...


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hör auf zu heulen, so ist Fussball. Wenn ein Riese wie Spanien bei den Schweizern nichts rein bekommt und dafür was von den Schweizern kassiert, dann ist das verdient.



Hör auf "Kritik" als "Heulen" zu bezeichnen... 

Es ist nun mal stinklangweiliger Fußball von der Schweiz. Das mag zwar ne nette Taktik sein, aber es ist weder attraktiv, noch interessant.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hör auf "Kritik" als "Heulen" zu bezeichnen...
> 
> Es ist nun mal stinklangweiliger Fußball von der Schweiz. Das mag zwar ne nette Taktik sein, aber es ist weder attraktiv, noch interessant.



Zwingt dich ja niemand es zu schauen <.<


----------



## Skatero (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hör auf "Kritik" als "Heulen" zu bezeichnen...
> 
> Es ist nun mal stinklangweiliger Fußball von der Schweiz. Das mag zwar ne nette Taktik sein, aber es ist weder attraktiv, noch interessant.



Also ich finde es sehr interessant.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Hör auf "Kritik" als "Heulen" zu bezeichnen...
> 
> Es ist nun mal stinklangweiliger Fußball von der Schweiz. Das mag zwar ne nette Taktik sein, aber es ist weder attraktiv, noch interessant.



Das hab ich auch nie behauptet, klar ist es langweilig.
Es ist aber dennoch eine Leistung (Ebenfalls wie gestern von Nordkorea), so lange gegen eine Top-Mannschaft stand zu halten und ihnen sogar eins reinzuwürgen.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Zwingt dich ja niemand es zu schauen <.<



Killerargument. Ja keine negative Kritik, schau lieber weg...

Edit: 

Also den muss man machen... schwacher Abschluss am Ende


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auch jetzt ist das Spiel seitens der Schweiz immer noch langweilig. Die Spanier machen weiterhin das Spiel und die Schweiz bleibt weiterhin hinten stehen...



Langweilig? fast 2 zu 0 für die Schweiz jaja.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Killerargument. Ja keine negative Kritik, schau lieber weg...



Ist nun mal so. Wenn du x mal betonst wie langweilig du es findest dann mach den Fernseher doch einfach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Langweilig? fast 2 zu 0 für die Schweiz jaja.



Ja, das ist immer noch ein langweiliger Fußball der Schweiz. Hinten dicht machen und dann irgendwie kontern. Das ist für mich ein langweiliger Fußball, auch wenn Italien & co gezeigt haben, dass man erfolgreich damit sein kann.


----------



## Ugnar (16. Juni 2010)

Fast das 2:0 für die Schweizer, Spanien war schon besser.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> Ist nun mal so. Wenn du x mal betonst wie langweilig du es findest dann mach den Fernseher doch einfach aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, da ich ein Fußballfan und mich die WM interessiert, auch wenn sie bislang sehr langweilig war bis auf das Spiel der dt. Nationalmannschaft.


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> [...] aber es ist weder attraktiv, noch interessant.


Jedoch effektiv. 
Und es wurde schon erwähnt, eine Fußballnation wie Spanien *muß* in der Lage sein, auch bei stark mauernden Schweizern ein Tor zu machen. Alles andere wird den Spaniern nicht gerecht. Brasilien hat es schließlich auch geschafft. 


Meine Sympathien haben die Schweizer. 


Edit: Na na, freundlich bleiben ihr Beide.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und mein Fernseher ist nicht mal an, du Idiot...


Woher willst du wissen das dann das Spiel Langweilig ist?


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Jedoch effektiv.



Das mag sein, dafür aber wie gesagt unattraktiv. 

Es ist effektiv, aber dann hörts auch schon auf. Aber wenn jede Mannschaft so spielt, wird die WM zum GAU...


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen das dann Langweilig ist?



Schon mal was vom Live-Stream gehört?


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das mag sein, dafür aber wie gesagt unattraktiv.
> 
> Es ist effektiv, aber dann hörts auch schon auf. Aber wenn jede Mannschaft so spielt, wird die WM zum GAU...



Spätestens wenn 0:0 keine Alternative mehr ist, werden die Spiele wohl auch wieder für dich interessanter. Beim Elfmeter fallen gezwungenermaßen Tore.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

OMFG ob nun Fernseher oder am Pc ist ja sehr Grosser unterschied OMFG


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn 0:0 keine Alternative mehr ist, werden die Spiele wohl auch wieder für dich interessanter. Beim Elfmeter fallen gezwungenermaßen Tore.



Oder spätestens, wenn Mannschaften wie Nordkorea etc. aus dem Turnier raus sind. Wenn Mannschaften auf dem Feld sind, die offensiver auftreten.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> OMFG ob nun Fernseher oder am Pc ist ja sehr Grosser unterschied OMFG



Jap, ist es. Aber wenn du selbst da nicht mal mehr den Unterschied erkennst...


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juni 2010)

Mist, hätte ich doch auf mein Bauchgefühl gehört beim wetten und nicht darauf, dass Spanien ja DER Favourit ist.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap, ist es. Aber wenn du selbst da nicht mal mehr den Unterschied erkennst...



Doch bei mir hat es besser Qualität.



[entfernt]. Danke


----------



## Firun (16. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Mist, hätte ich doch auf mein Bauchgefühl gehört beim wetten und nicht darauf, dass Spanien ja DER Favourit ist.



Es ist noch nicht vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Doch bei mir hat es besser Qualität.
> 
> [entfernt]. Danke



Und ich erkenne trotzdem wann die Tore fallen...

Und zum letzteren: Ich würde mit deinen Worten aufpassen...


----------



## Lillyan (16. Juni 2010)

Ja, aber so überhol ich Flo2 nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und ich erkenne trotzdem wann die Tore fallen...
> 
> Und zum letzteren: Ich würde mit deinen Worten aufpassen...



Das empfehle ich euch beiden sonst gibts ne Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und zum letzteren: Ich würde mit deinen Worten aufpassen...


Würde ich auch bei dem Wort "Idiot" ;D


----------



## Razyl (16. Juni 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das empfehle ich euch beiden sonst gibts ne Pause
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö, Pause war schon.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

Kann ich auch.




WTF 5 Minuten nachspielzeit AAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Firun (16. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich kann es auch gerne nochmal schreiben. Da es ja perfekt auf dich zutrifft...



Noxiel hatte dich gewarnt und ich habe es auch getan, du willst nicht hören und provozierst weiter..schöne Pause.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Jaaa, wie geil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. Juni 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (16. Juni 2010)

jaaaaaa verdammte SCHEISSSE jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2010)

Wenn das mal nicht die zweite Sensation in dieser WM ist. Die Schweiz schlägt den Europameister Spanien mit 1:0. 

Ole ole ole!


----------



## Firun (16. Juni 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn das mal nicht die zweite Sensation in dieser WM ist. Die Schweiz schlägt den Europameister Spanien mit 1:0.
> 
> Ole ole ole!



Wer hätte das gedacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich gönne es ihnen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Die Zeitungen aus Spanien will ich morgen sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2010)

Das ist ja mal n Witz...hätte ich wahrlich NIEMALS erwartet

Allerdings hat es Spanien auch 60 Minuten lang geschafft, überall hinzuspielen außer zum Tor. 

Spanien: 80% Ballbesitz, 30 Schüsse, 0 Tore
Schweiz: 20% Ballbesitz, 8 Schüsse, 1 Tor
So ist Fußball.


----------



## Tic0 (16. Juni 2010)

Wie sie hier abgehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hat Spanien aber wirklich nicht gut ausgesehen. Ein weiterer Top-Top Favorit mit
schlechtem WM-Start. Hat natürlich nichts zu bedeuten.

Wobei irgendwie ja schon. Die Chancen für Deutschland stehen auf jedenfall gut.
Solang die ihr Niveau halten. Natürlich ist damit zu rechnen, das die anderen Favoriten
noch stark zunehmen werden, aber das gleicht sich ja dann aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



[Edit] Der Torwart von der Schweiz hat mir auch echt gut gefallen in dem Spiel!


----------



## Valinar (16. Juni 2010)

Ich gönne der Schweiz den sehr überraschenden Sieg aber ansonsten wars wieder ein sehr unattraktives Spiel.
Aber von Spanien erwarte ich das sie die Verteidigung der Schweiz knacken.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Die eine Torchance der Schweizer war auch verdammt gut gespielt. Schade, dass es nur an den Pfosten ging.


----------



## Thoor (16. Juni 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHU SCHWEIZ ROCKT SPANIEN WEG 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zugegeben, Spanien war schon etwas besser, aber es hätte auch 2:0 für die Schweiz werden können. Beim Lattenschuss von Xavi ist mir das Herz stehen geblieben 

Und der Schiri, kA was der gepfiffen hat aber mit Fussball hatte es herzlich wenig zu tun (ich mein damit nicht gegen die Schweiz, ich mein allgemein ) und dann die Karten die er verteilt hat o.O 

Und What the fuck 5 Minuten Nachspielzeit >.<


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Die Zeitungen aus Spanien will ich morgen sehen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Spanischen Kommentatoren gehen ja immer ab...will mal Teile des Spiels mti den spanischen Kommetnatoren sehen...vor allem beim Gegentor. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Die Spanischen Kommentatoren gehen ja immer ab...will mal Teile des Spiels mti den spanischen Kommetnatoren sehen...vor allem beim Gegentor.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



oh mein gott wie hier alle strassenkonvois machen, hupen, rufen und peifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt hab ich meine supper verschüttet

DOOFES SPANIEN! hättet ihr doch gewonnen dann könnt ich jetzt in ruhe mein süppchen essen :-(

Wer ironie findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTW lasst uns Schweizer doch die Freude, ja wir waren ein "Abwehrbollwerk" genau wie Nordkorea, ich glaub ich würds mir selber als nichtschweizer auch nicht gönnen. Die Schweiz wird eh nicht Weltmeister also regt euch nicht drüber auf -.- Ich hack ja auch nicht auf Deutschland rum weil sie Australien 4:0 weghauen und sich dann toll vorkommen -.- ich mags euch und jedem Team gönnen wenn es gewinnt, ausser Italien die habens nach der Aktion an der letzten WM echt nicht verdient...


----------



## Noxiel (16. Juni 2010)

Schland, oh Schland.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pW_fJAiPx_w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Thoor (16. Juni 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2quK29EG7cs[/youtube]

:-)


----------



## Stancer (16. Juni 2010)

Gratulation an die Schweizer. Schlau gespielt und wirklich toll verteidigt.

Viele chancen hatten die Schweizer ja nicht aber es war trotzdem ein sehr spannendes Spiel, da man die ganze Zeit damit rechnete, das die Spanier das 1:0 machten aber dann kam genau das Gegenteil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> BTW lasst uns Schweizer doch die Freude, ja wir waren ein "Abwehrbollwerk" genau wie Nordkorea, ich glaub ich würds mir selber als nichtschweizer auch nicht gönnen. Die Schweiz wird eh nicht Weltmeister also regt euch nicht drüber auf -.-



Das haben wir 2004 mit Griechenland auch gedacht...


----------



## Stancer (16. Juni 2010)

Ach die Schweizer hatten ja gar keine andere Möglichkeit so zu spielen. Sollen sie offensiv angreifen ? Spanien ist spielerisch nunmal haushoch überlegen, da kann man nicht offensiv spielen. Hätten die Schweizer es getan, wäre das Spiel 5:0 für Spanien ausgegangen.


----------



## Tic0 (16. Juni 2010)

Man merkt langsam echt, wie die beim ZDF & Co die Hintergrundkulisse runterregulieren.

Gerade beim 0:1 für Uruguay, als das Tor gefallen ist, solch eine Stille, ich dachte zuerst
das Spiel sei vorher abgepiffen worden, oder weiß ich nicht was, weil kein Jubel aufkam.

Atmosphären technisch echt total mies die WM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2010)

Aber ENDLICH ENDLICH ENDLICH ENDLICH mal ein Spiel, das RICHTIG Spaß macht beim zugucken! Der Kommentator regt mich mit seinem Rumgebashe auf Südafrika zwar auf (sie spielen schon nach vorne und auch mal in hübschen Kombinationen!), aber selbst das ist für das Spiel verkraftbar.


----------



## Stancer (16. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Man merkt langsam echt, wie die beim ZDF & Co die Hintergrundkulisse runterregulieren.
> 
> Gerade beim 0:1 für Uruguay, als das Tor gefallen ist, solch eine Stille, ich dachte zuerst
> das Spiel sei vorher abgepiffen worden, oder weiß ich nicht was, weil kein Jubel aufkam.
> ...



1. ARD & ZDF nutzen keine Audiofilter. Die Bilder werden von irgend einer Medienanstalt nur an ARD/ZDF weitergegeben.

2. Die Audiofilter sind aber in der Tat verstärkt worden, wodurch die Vuvuz nun leiser sind. Diese Filter, werden aber direkt von dem Unternehmen benutzt, die auch die Kameras im Stadion stellen und die sind nicht von ARD/ZDF

3. Du wunderst dich, das bei einem Treffer für Uruguay gegen SÜDAFRIKA im Stadion Totenstille herrscht ?
Als 2006 im Halbfinale Italien gegen Deutschland 1:0 geschossen hat, hast du da auch grossen Jubel im Station vernommen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (16. Juni 2010)

Naja, großen Jubel habe ich nicht erwartet, aber mir kam es irgendwie total komisch Still vor, da war ja GARNICHTS.

Ich kann mich nichtmehr daran erinnern, wie groß der Jubel beim Halbfinale damals war, aber ich glaube
schon, das ich dort deutlicheren Jubel vernommen hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (16. Juni 2010)

Das 1:0 für Uruguay bedeutet evtl. das Ausscheiden von Südafrika. Man kann davon ausgehen, das 90% der Fans für Südafrika sind, dem Gastgeberland. Da waren keine Audiofilter aktiv, das war einfach nur schockstarre pur, denn wenn Südafrika heute verliert wird es sehr schwer noch weiterzukommen, denn der letzte Gegner heisst Frankreich und wird sowieso das schwerste Spiel von allen !


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Naja, großen Jubel habe ich nicht erwartet, aber mir kam es irgendwie total komisch Still vor, da war ja GARNICHTS.




nach dem Tor für Italien gegen Deutschland blieb die Zeit für einen kurzen Moment stehen.da war weder im TV noch sonst irgendwo ein Laut zu hören.für bestimmt 5 sekunden....erinnerst du dich nicht mehr?ich habs versucht zu verdrängen...geht nich....
mist hab das spiel spanien schweiz nich sehen können...aber wahrscheinlich hätte ich den fernseher angeschrien weil durch die niederlage spaniens sind mir nicht weniger als 133 Euro gewinn durch die lappen gegangen...bin aber auch selber schuld.ich habs mir gewünscht das spanien mal einen aufn sack kriegt.die waren ja schon fast unbesiegbar.und die schweiz ist mir allein wegen hitzfeld sympatisch.der alte gentleman...


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juni 2010)

Auf Sky ist es ganz merkwürdig, das laute Summen ist einem leiseren, höheren Ton gewichen und oft eintretende trompetenartige Klänge treten nun auf.


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

Hab den Sound vom Fernsehn ausgestellt, diese Getröte ist ewig nervig, der Kommentator kann mir egal sein ^^


----------



## shadow24 (16. Juni 2010)

Stancer schrieb:


> denn wenn Südafrika heute verliert wird es sehr schwer noch weiterzukommen, denn der letzte Gegner heisst Frankreich und wird sowieso das schwerste Spiel von allen !




aber so richtig interessant würde es werden wenn südafrika noch den ausgleich schafft und frankreich im nächsten spiel auch unentschieden spielt.DANN bin ich mal auf die letzten beiden spiele gespannt


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Uruguay muss das 2:0 machen ... das hab ich getippt. =/


----------



## Arosk (16. Juni 2010)

ROT ROT DER TORWART IST IM EIMER!!!

2:0, dein Tipp wird stimmen xD


----------



## Stancer (16. Juni 2010)

Grad hast es wieder gesehen. Kaum war der Ball im Netz... Totenstille. Denke das wars für Südafrika. Schade, schade....


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 2:0, dein Tipp wird stimmen xD



Hehe, ich sehe meine Pünktchen kommen.^^

EDIT: FUUUUU >.<


----------



## Tic0 (16. Juni 2010)

3:0

Da gehen sie wieder, die Punkte. ;D


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> 3:0
> 
> Da gehen sie wieder, die Punkte. ;D



Narf.^^
Nur 1 anstatt 3 Punkte. -.-


----------



## Tic0 (16. Juni 2010)

Ja me2, aber die wenigsten haben denke ich ein 3:0 für Uru getippt, von daher gehts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gab ja eh sogar viele, die für Unentschieden oder Süd-Afrika getippt haben.


----------



## Falathrim (16. Juni 2010)

Schönes Spiel, Forlan hat mal wahnsinnig gut gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (17. Juni 2010)

Schade das die Südkoreaner verloren haben. Ich mag ihre Spielweise eigentlich aber evtl. werden sie ja zweiter. Argentinien ist ja jetzt quasi durch.

Die afrikanischen Mannschaften haben scheinbar keine Lust mehr und werfen sich quasi selbst aus dem Turnier, indem sie Schlüsselspieler einfach per rote Karte vom Platz stellen. Gestern Südafrika und heute Nigeria.....
Ich hoffe Südkorea gewinnt gegen Nigeria im letzten Spiel und Griechenland kriegt ne klatsche von Argentinien.


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

Ach die Griechen spielen heute eigentlich ganz gut, aber mal schaun wie wir morgen spielen.


----------



## Tic0 (17. Juni 2010)

So gut fand ich die Griechen jetzt ehrlichgesagt nicht.
Erst nach der Roten Karte haben sie etwas zu spielen angefangen.

Keine Ahnung was da bei Nigeria los ist, aber das war wirklich keine gute Leistung heute,
da hätte ich weit mehr erwartet.

Also mit einem 2:1 für Griechenland, hätte ich echt nicht gerechnet.


----------



## Noxiel (17. Juni 2010)

Rehakles und seine Jungs. Ich hätte es ihnen auch nicht zugetraut und wie ich eben im Fernsehen gehört habe, war das der erste Sieg bei einer WM seit die Griechen Fußball spielen.


----------



## Ol@f (17. Juni 2010)

lol

Edit. Viel interessanter fand ich gestern als die ganzen Südafrikaner mitten im Spiel das Stadion verlassen haben, weil die so schlecht gespielt haben.


----------



## Stancer (17. Juni 2010)

Grad bei Frankreich-Mexiko sind kaum Vuvuz im Einsatz. Der Reporter sagte : "Den Mexikanern sei dank".

Was haben die Mexikanischen Fans gemacht ? Alle Vuvuz vorher aufgekauft und verbrannt ?


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (17. Juni 2010)

Oh mein Gott
Mexiko führt gegen Frankreich
Das ist wirklich mal eine sehr überraschende WM


----------



## Stancer (17. Juni 2010)

Mexiko spielt sehr stark, gut in der Abwehr, schnelles umschalten und gefährlich vorne. Nur in der Chancenverwertung sind sie nicht so gut und oftmals fehlt noch "der letzte Pass"

Frankreich spielt extrem schlecht, völlig ohne Konzept. Ribery spielt auch deutlich unter seinem Bayern-Niveau.

2:0 Mexiko.... Frankreich geht unter, aber völlig verdient !


----------



## Thoor (17. Juni 2010)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM bye bye frankreich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (17. Juni 2010)

Wow, hat Frankreich schlecht gespielt. In der 2. Halbzeit konnte man sich deren Spiel ja wirklich kaum noch ansehen.

Mexiko hat ja sicherlich gut gespielt, auch in der Defensive. Aber das Frankreich da wirklich so Ideenlos agiert
hätte ich nicht erwartet. Die spielen auch wirklich 0 als Team.

Naja, auf jedenfall sehr verdient diese Niederlage!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Juni 2010)

ich sage Deutschland gewinnt heute 4-0 ^^ das ist mein TIP


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juni 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Wow, hat Frankreich schlecht gespielt. In der 2. Halbzeit konnte man sich deren Spiel ja wirklich kaum noch ansehen.



wenn das ein Bundesligaspiel gewesen wäre hätte ich gesagt die spielen gegen den Trainer,aber so...können die so abgezockt sein und trotz wm gegen dne trainer spielen???????mir kam es jedenfalls so vor.scheint sowieso einiges nicht mit Trainer und Mannschaft zu stimmen...auch die Aktion gegen Henry.klar ist das ein Altherrenspieler,aber ich wette da wäre nochmal ein Ruck durch die Mannschaft gegangen wenn der eingewechselt worden wäre...willenlos,kraftlos,ideenlos...au revoir Frankreich...
vlt ist denen aber das wetter einfach zu beschissen.nach dem langen winter die ersten Wärmestrahlen und plötzlich wiedre handschuhe rausholen udn bei Temperaturen um Null Grad spielen...wer weiss...
sowieso,eine wm mit handschuhe.sowas gibts wohl auch nie wieder.bisher eh viel ärger mit der wm auf dme schwarzen kontinent,ob das die unterkünfte,das wetter,die vuvuz, oder sonstiges ist...steht nicht gerade unter einem glücklichen stern


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2010)

meiner meinung war erkennbar, dass die spieler keine lust hatten oder es ihnen zumindest egal war. wozu sich verausgaben. n titel von dem du dir nichts kaufen kannst motiviert eben nicht mehr jeden. millionäre sind die spieler schon. wozu ne verletzung riskieren? sowas wie stolz haben die nicht mehr.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juni 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> n titel von dem du dir nichts kaufen kannst




naja,also so ganz stimmt das nicht....Frankreich hat eine Prämie von 390 000 Euro(pro Person) ausgesetzt bei dieser WM.natürlich sind auch die Spieler noch an Werbeeinnahmen beteiligt...also selbst für Millionäre ein nicht ganz unwichtiges Portogeld
Platz 1 ist aber Spanien: die spieler kassieren 600 000 Euro (auch pro Person+Werbeeinnahmen)für einen WM-Sieg und das löste ja auch schon Unruhen im eigenen Land aus


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2010)

oke. aber nötig hats von denen wohl keiner mehr. und das kam gestern auch so rüber. als fan käme ich mir ganz schön verarscht vor.


----------



## Stancer (18. Juni 2010)

Ausserdem erhöht ein Spieler, der bei der WM eine Top Leistung bringt seinen Marktwert enorm. Die Spieler machen quasi Werbung für sich selbst.

Anreize bei einer WM also alles zu geben gibt es genug.


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2010)

bleibt nur die frage wieso die spieler es dann nicht tun ...


----------



## Bloodletting (18. Juni 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> meiner meinung war erkennbar, dass die spieler keine lust hatten oder es ihnen zumindest egal war. wozu sich verausgaben. n titel von dem du dir nichts kaufen kannst motiviert eben nicht mehr jeden. millionäre sind die spieler schon. wozu ne verletzung riskieren? sowas wie stolz haben die nicht mehr.



Das ist echt totaler Bullshit, sry. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bist du Verschwörungstheoretiker?


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juni 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> oke. aber nötig hats von denen wohl keiner mehr. und das kam gestern auch so rüber. als fan käme ich mir ganz schön verarscht vor.




jo,nicht umsonst waren Hundertschaften von Polizisten an den Fanmeilen in Frankreich aufgefahren...


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das ist echt totaler Bullshit, sry.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wie kommst du darauf? hast du das spiel gesehen? verteidiger die den angreifer nicht angehen sondern mit ball vorbeilaufen lassen. das sah nach unlust oder bewusster arbeitsverweigerung aus.


----------



## shadow24 (18. Juni 2010)

übrigens könnte es noch zu einem richtigen skandal in dieser gruppe kommen...wenn die urus und mexico im letzten spiel wie deutschland-österreich die schande von gijon wiederholen und ebenso wie damals einen nichtangriffspakt planen:denn wenn die beiden unetschiedne spielen,dann kann frankreich 10:0 gegen südafrika gewinnen(oder andersrum) udn ist trotzdem raus udn mexiko und die urus weiter.auf der anderen seite haben beide mannschaften riesenangst im achtelfinal auf argentinien zu treffen und von daher versucht wohl jeder gruppenerster zu werden,was wiederum frankreich/südafrika retten könnte...


----------



## Camô (18. Juni 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> oke. aber nötig hats von denen wohl keiner mehr. und das kam gestern auch so rüber. als fan käme ich mir ganz schön verarscht vor.



Viel krasser finde ich, dass alle Topspieler bei dieser WM pro Tag rund 1200€ verdienen. Die Fifa hat ihnen ca. 30 Millionen € zugesichert, warum auch immer. Das Geld hätte man nun wirklich woanders investieren können, zB in die Schulung von Dritte-Welt-Schiedsrichtern. Der Typ von den Seychellen ging echt nicht klar.


----------



## Ohrensammler (18. Juni 2010)

Ich werde mir heute ein leckeres Chilli machen als Ehrung der Mannschaft die die Franzosen gedemütigt haben.
Viva la Mexico!!


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2010)

chili klingt gut .. wo wohnst du? ich würde bier mitbringen .. :-)


----------



## Manowar (18. Juni 2010)

Und ich Tequilla! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ugnar (18. Juni 2010)

sympathisant schrieb:


> chili klingt gut .. wo wohnst du? ich würde bier mitbringen ..
> 
> 
> Manowår schrieb:
> ...


Tequilla? dann doch lieber das Bier ist immerhin Fussball.


----------



## Manowar (18. Juni 2010)

Wir wollen aber Mexiko feiern, also trinken wir Tequilla, während wir um einen Sombrero tanzen!


----------



## sympathisant (18. Juni 2010)

in mexico gibts auch bier.

http://www.mexiko-lexikon.de/mexiko/index.php?title=Bier


----------



## Exicoo (18. Juni 2010)

Gleich spielt Deutschland. Ich sage, es geht 3:1 aus.
Tore schießen Podolski, Klose und Özil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (18. Juni 2010)

Tippe auch 3:1

Özil, Podolski und Cacau (der kommt dann wieder später und macht nach 2min sein Ding ^^) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

ouuu Schland...was macht ihr?


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juni 2010)

Uhhhh schade, Latte >_>


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Juni 2010)

Denke mal dass er Khedira rausnimmt und dafür Cacau bringt... Khedira hinkt nur hinterher... und eben hat er beim freien Tor die Latte getroffen. Najaaa


----------



## Tic0 (18. Juni 2010)

Hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also hätte Klose jetz keine Rote, hätte ich durchaus noch die Hoffnung darauf,
die Serben in der 2.ten richtig zu zerlegen.

Aber jetzt schauts natürlich etwas anders aus.
Wie kann sich ein Stürmer bitte 2 Gelbe für Fouls holen, in so kurzer Zeit?

Mir gehen diese dauerhaft Gelben/Roten Karten langsam auch echt gewaltig auf
den nerv...


----------



## Stancer (18. Juni 2010)

Denke auch das Khedira raus kommt und er Cacau bringt. Khedira hat auch schon Gelb und bei diesem Schiri wäre das sehr riskant. Der verteilt die Karten ja, als wenn es Glückskekse wären...

Klose ist ein Depp, war doch klar, das er Gelb-Rot kriegt. Er hatte schon Gelb und wurde bereits vom Schiri ermahnt und trotzdem macht er so ein dummes Foul....
Immerhin ist so klar, das er da im 3. Spiel nicht spielt.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Juni 2010)

Keine Ahnung was sich Klose da gedacht hat. Als Stürmer gelb zu kriegen ist an sich schon ne Seltenheit. Aber dann noch ermahnt zu werden und noch eine 2. Gelbe zu kassieren und das innerhalb von 37 Minuten ist schon eine "Leistung". Der ist überhaupt total lustlos über den Platz geschlichen. Ab dem 3. Spiel bitte Kießling bringen.


----------



## Ugnar (18. Juni 2010)

Gleich geht's weiter, und mit 1 Mann weniger klar im Nachteil, aber der Schiedsrichter ist auch nicht gerade gerecht.


----------



## EisblockError (18. Juni 2010)

Haha, der Schiri ist so ne Flasche

bestimmt haben ihn die anderen Kinder früher nie mitspielen lassen

Oder er ist ne tunte und heult wenn man ihn nur böse anguckt und denkt den anderen geht es auch so


Naja, ich denke schon dass Deutschland gewinnt, jetzt erst Recht


Aber ich glaube die leistung des Schiris ist ja bald noch geiler als die die Italien vor 4 Jahren gekauft hat xD


----------



## EisblockError (18. Juni 2010)

Ich fände es schon gewagt die erste "gelbe" Karte von Klose als Foul zu pfeiffen, aber Gelb zu geben ist ne frechheit


----------



## Stancer (18. Juni 2010)

Heute geht bei den Deutschen aber auch wirklich alles schief.

Klose rot... Podolski verschießt Elfmeter.... Özil verstolpert Bälle......


----------



## Lillyan (18. Juni 2010)

Naja, sie haben gut gespiel obwohl sie nur mit 10 Mann auf dem Feld sind. Verdient hätten sie es noch ein Tor zu schießen, aber ich glaube nicht mehr daran.

Über den Schiri sage ich lieber mal nichts mehr außer: Wenn penibel, dann doch bitte auf beiden Seiten gleich.


----------



## Seridan (18. Juni 2010)

Also wenn ich den Torwart von den Serben in den letzten paar minuten sehe, dann habe ich echt genug von dem Spiel. Also offensichtlicher kann man ja nicht auf zeit spielen...


----------



## Ugnar (18. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Naja, sie haben gut gespiel obwohl sie nur mit 10 Mann auf dem Feld sind. Verdient hätten sie es noch ein Tor zu schießen, aber ich glaube nicht mehr daran.
> 
> Über den Schiri sage ich lieber mal nichts mehr außer: Wenn penibel, dann doch bitte auf beiden Seiten gleich.


Da haste recht der Schiri sieht bei den Serben öfters weg als bei den Deutschen, und joar ich würde auch gerne noch ein 1:1 sehen.


----------



## Laz0rgun (18. Juni 2010)

Ein großer deutscher Fail mit Hilfe von Klose/Podolski und Badstuber und natürlich dem Schiri. Eine Schande!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Juni 2010)

die haben sich mal wieder auf dem ersten sieg aus geruht , das war ja ne schande für uns , denke wir fliegen am mittwoch raus wenn die jungs weiter so machen


----------



## Ugnar (18. Juni 2010)

Der *Joachim Löw* ist ja gerade wütend aus den Stadium gestürmt, man merkt schon das der Schiri sich keine Freunde gemacht hat.


----------



## Terinder (18. Juni 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> die haben sich mal wieder auf dem ersten sieg aus geruht , das war ja ne schande für uns , denke wir fliegen am mittwoch raus wenn die jungs weiter so machen




Nach dem ersten Spiel, dachten auch alle, dass wenn sie so weitermachen Weltmeister werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber Deutschland hatte imo genug Chancen, trotz dem vllt etwas parteiischen Schiri hätten sie es schaffen können mindestens einen Punkt noch mitzunehmen


----------



## Breoal (18. Juni 2010)

naja...Özil verstolpert Bälle...er war der einzige der anständig gekämpft hat und Tempo gemacht hat...


----------



## Tic0 (18. Juni 2010)

Naja, ne Niederlage die eigentlich nicht hätte sein müssen.

Ist wirklich extrem mies gelaufen, erst die Gelb-Rot für Klose in der schon 37min,
dann noch ein verschossener Elfer u.s.w. (Warum schiesst Schweinsteiger nicht,
schon nachdem ich Podolski's Leistung gesehen hätte, hätte ich mich für Schweini entschieden)

Aber ich bin dennoch weiterhin optimistisch was die Deutsche Mannschaft angeht.
War wirklich kein gutes Spiel, vielleicht haben sie das aber nach dem 4:0 wieder gebraucht.
Sie haben teilweiße ja sogar mit 10 Mann noch ganz passabel gespielt, aber was macht man bitte
schon großartig, gegen gut stehende Gegner ohne vernünftigem Sturm?

Entäuscht bin ich in dem Match von Klose (ganz klar und das nicht nur in diesem Match).
Ggf. noch Podolski, aber ich mein... ich hoffe er steigert sich im nächsten Spiel.

Müller wird rausgeholt, was für mich nicht ganz klar ist, hat eigentlich mit unter die beste
Leistung gezeigt. (Hatte ja auch keine Gelb, oder doch? :X)

Schade schade, aber gut. Dann eben gegen Ghana gewinnen und im Achtelfinale wieder an
Leistung zugewinnen!


----------



## Lillyan (18. Juni 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> die haben sich mal wieder auf dem ersten sieg aus geruht , das war ja ne schande für uns , denke wir fliegen am mittwoch raus wenn die jungs weiter so machen


Hm, sie haben sich ausgeruht? Du hast das Spiel aber schon gesehen, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2010)

Serbien hat verdient gewonnen, der Schiedsrichter hat mal einfach alles gleich gelb gegeben, seltsames Spiel...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (18. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Hm, sie haben sich ausgeruht? Du hast das Spiel aber schon gesehen, oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



habe das spiel gesehen , aber deutschland hat nur mal scheiße gespielt , mit so einer leistun g nix mit TITEL


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juni 2010)

Auch wenn sie heute scheinbar nicht so gut gespielt haben ...
Sie haben dennoch gut gespielt, auch wenn "paar" Patzer dabei waren - *und ein Schande war es absolut nicht*!!
Nur die Bedingungen waren heute bei weitem nicht so optimal, wie bei dem Spiel gegen Australien.

Serbien hatte nunmal nix mehr zu verlieren gehabt, nach ihrem 1. verlorenen Spiel.
Sie spielen auch deckender und aggressiver als der "hüpfende Steichelzoo" Australien.
Dazu noch der heutige Schiri .... maßlos übertrieben und teilweise auch "blind" ...

Dennoch, Hut ab vor der jungen deutschen Mannschaft!

Das wird schon noch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greetz


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Elfmeter... hallo.


----------



## Valinar (18. Juni 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> die haben sich mal wieder auf dem ersten sieg aus geruht , das war ja ne schande für uns , denke wir fliegen am mittwoch raus wenn die jungs weiter so machen



Hast du nicht schon nach dem Australienspiel vom Titel geredet?...

Tja der Schiri war nicht so toll aber alles auf den abladen kann man nicht.
Sie haben nicht wirklich gut gespielt...nun wirds ein erstes Finale gegen Ghana.
Vieleicht wirkt sich das auch positiv aus denn überheblich waren nach dem Australienspiel sowohl das Team als auch die Fans.


----------



## Tic0 (18. Juni 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> habe das spiel gesehen , aber deutschland hat nur mal scheiße gespielt , mit so einer leistun g nix mit TITEL



Das ist doch Blödsinn, als wenn Deutschland *scheisse* gespielt hätte.

Wenn man ab der 37. min in Unterzahl spielt, ohne Stürmer ist das ein gewaltiger Nachteil.

Wenn du das Spiel gesehen hast, solltest du auch gesehen haben, dass das Spiel der Deutschen gerade
in der ersten bis zur Mitte der zweiten (Elfmeter) so übel nicht war.
Etwas pech... und natürlich sicherlich auch "geschockt" durch die Rote Karte & früher Rückstand.


----------



## Seridan (18. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie heute scheinbar nicht so gut gespielt haben ...
> Sie haben dennoch gut gespielt, auch wenn "paar" Patzer dabei waren - *und ein Schande war es absolut nicht*!!
> Nur die Bedingungen waren heute bei weitem nicht so optimal, wie bei dem Spiel gegen Australien.
> 
> ...



Da stimme ich voll und ganz mit deiner Meinung überein (wenn ich hier schon wieder das Wort "Schande" höre...).
Beim nächsten Spiel gewinnen wir wieder,das klappt schon.

Jogi pustet denen heute mal den Marsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (18. Juni 2010)

Wer ist nun alles von der deutschen Manschaft fürs nächste Spiel gesperrt? Ich hab den Überblick verloren.


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2010)

Der linke Außenverteidiger und Klose.


----------



## Firun (18. Juni 2010)

Das Spiel war mir in bis zur halbzeit zu sehr Gelbkarten belastet ,der Schiri hat für mich ein bisschen zu viel gepfiffen.

Die Leistung zu halten mit nur 10 Leuten fand ich echt in Ordnung,und nach der Halbzeit waren sie echt stark.

Serbien ist nicht Australien und das hat man heute gemerkt, naja gegen Ghana haben wir hoffentlich wieder einen Sieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Ja, aber bitte. Es haette ein Unentschieden sein koennen.


----------



## Ellesmere (18. Juni 2010)

lol- wenn ich das so lese ... 
Deutschland hat doch mit 10 Spielern auf dem Feld gestanden, ich mein das Gebolze am Anfang mal nicht besehen, das deutsche Team war auch in Unterzahl noch das stärkere Team.
Die gelben Karten waren doch ein Witz....


----------



## Deathstyle (18. Juni 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> habe das spiel gesehen , aber deutschland hat nur mal scheiße gespielt , mit so einer leistun g nix mit TITEL



Hä?
Dir ist die Aufstellung der beiden hinteren serbischen Reihen bekannt? Das sind sogut wie allesamt Topclub Spieler, das sind Verteidiger aus verschiedensten CL Mannschafften und extrem erfahrene Verteidiger.
Ich finde nicht das die deutschen scheiße gespielt haben, auch der 11er war nicht scheiße, mein Gott das passiert nurmal in proffessionellen Spielen, ist nicht der erste 11er der nicht optimal lief.

Ich finde der Schiri hat sich da ein scheiß zusammengepfiffen, das warn Länderspiel und kein Kindergeburtstag, das waren klar viel zu viele Karten.

Ich hätte auch Khedira rausgenommen anstelle von Özil und ich finde auch das nach dem Handspiel noch ne rote hätte folgen müssen - der Konsequenz halber.


----------



## wowfighter (18. Juni 2010)

Also,ich bin zwar auch mit der Heutigen Leistung nicht zufrieden ,aber was ich dennoch gut finde das sie es weiter versucht haben noch Tore zu schießen.Manche Mannchaften machen bei einem Gegentor Sturschaltung.

Was ich aber nicht verstehen kann ist das Löw Gomez !den Pflegefall! bei einem solchen Spiel spielen lässt....

Ich bin sehr skeptisch was das Spiel gegen Ghana angeht,denn Ghana ist eine sehr starke Mannschaft.

Naja,ich würde mal sagen viel Spaß beim Straftraining JUNGS!


mfg wowfighter


----------



## Tic0 (18. Juni 2010)

Ja, das Gomez dann noch kam, war mir auch irgendwie etwas unklar.

Ich meine, gerade wenn man es nicht schafft, sich genügend Chancen herrauszuspielen, ist
das letzte was man braucht, einen Gomez der erstmal 10 Torchancen braucht, das mal
was reingeht.


----------



## jlij (18. Juni 2010)

nun ist klar zu sehen das das vertrauen von löw in klose und poldi nicht wirklich schlau war!


----------



## Seridan (18. Juni 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> nun ist klar zu sehen das das vertrauen von löw in klose und poldi nicht wirklich schlau war!



Oo woran machst du das aus?


----------



## Grushdak (18. Juni 2010)

Ach hätten sie dem Schiri doch mal lieber ne Vuvuzela gegeben (war wohl sein größter Wunsch).
Dann wäre er einer unter vielen gewesen und keiner hätte ihn beachtet/gehört.^^

ps. Vuvuzela

Es gibt ja echt nette Verwendungen dafür.^^

z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Hinzu zum Spiel kam auch, daß die Mannschaft nicht richtig trainieren konnte,
wegen Sperrung des Stadions und somit auf ein wasweißich-Trainingsgelände ausweichen mußte.
Und Schweinsteiger war angeschlagen, wegen leichter Grippe.


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> nun ist klar zu sehen das das vertrauen von löw in klose und poldi nicht wirklich schlau war!



Zu Fußball gehört auch Glück.


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

Heieieieiei, war das eben ein Trauerspiel. Mir ist zum heulen. Gegen SERBIEN! Warum nicht gleich gegen die Elfenbeinküste? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (18. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Heieieieiei, war das eben ein Trauerspiel. Mir ist zum heulen. Gegen SERBIEN! Warum nicht gleich gegen die Elfenbeinküste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey. Die Elfenbeinküste darf' man nicht unterschätzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (18. Juni 2010)

Elfenbeinküste ist verdammt stark :O


----------



## Firun (18. Juni 2010)

Das Spiel Slovenien - USA ist schön , und irgendwie so wenig Gelbekarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (18. Juni 2010)

Der Schiri war aber auch ne hohle Frucht, was der an Karten rausgehauen hat. Mir kam es so vor, als wären sie zu zehnt teilweise besser gewesen, die erste Halbzeit war richtig bitter.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. Juni 2010)

Ach der Schiri war ne echte pfeife... *2€ für die Wortspielkasse*


----------



## Soladra (18. Juni 2010)

Der Schiri hat total rumgesponnen...Aber Serbien hat teils auh schwalben rausgehauen und der Schiri hatzs nede gemerkt....das Grauen wars!


----------



## Reflox (18. Juni 2010)

Serbien hat gewonnen nooiiin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja Deutschland kommt eh ins Finale nämlich:


Deutschland gegen Schweiz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (18. Juni 2010)

gibts schon irgendwo wiederholungen zum deutschlandspiel? weil ich bin aus dem letzten foul nicht wirklich schlau geworden, der serbe ist doch in den deutschen reingesprungen oder? bzw. kann mir irgendwer erklären was da genau passiert ist :/?


----------



## Lillyan (18. Juni 2010)

Jolk, hatte ich genau so gesehen... erst gegens Bein getreten, dann reingedreht. Genau wie der Freistoß, der den Serben gegeben wurde, bei dem aber eindeutig der Ball gespielt wurde und man nicht auf ein Foul aus war. Es waren halt arg viele komische Pfiffe, aber es bringt ja ohnehin nichts jetzt noch darüber zu diskutieren.


----------



## mastergamer (18. Juni 2010)

Das 1. Tor von der USA war geil. *-*
Das Spielen zwischen Slovenien und USA is' sehr schön zum mitansehen. Gefällt mir.


----------



## Ugnar (18. Juni 2010)

Schönes Spiel aber die haben auch ein vernünftigen Schiri, aber das Foul gerade war Absicht.


----------



## Valinar (18. Juni 2010)

Was hatte denn der Schiri jetzt fürn problem bei dem Tor?


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Waere eigentlich ein Tor gewesen :/


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (18. Juni 2010)

Meine Theorie: Der Schiri ist schwarz und wollte deswegen den rassistischen Amerikanern eine reinwürgen.


----------



## Ugnar (18. Juni 2010)

Das wär eigentlich das 3:2 für die USA gewesen, keine Ahnung warum das Tor nicht zählt.


----------



## wowfighter (18. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> Das wär eigentlich das 3:2 für die USA gewesen, keine Ahnung warum das Tor nicht zählt.



Weil es Abseits war...der Stürmer stand bei Flankenabgabe klar im Abseits.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Eben nicht.


----------



## Ugnar (18. Juni 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> Weil es Abseits war...der Stürmer stand bei Flankenabgabe klar im Abseits.


Sie sagten bereits das es kein Abseits war.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (18. Juni 2010)

und irgend wie hat keiner Faul gesehen oder so... O.o 

oder zumindest hab ich keins gesehen.


----------



## Soramac (18. Juni 2010)

Da war gar nichts. Finde USA haette verdient gewonnen.

Aber finde es schon eine klasse Leistung, dass USA ueberhaupt 2 Tore geschossen hat (:

Da sie sonst mit Fussball nicht viel am Hut haben ;p


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Juni 2010)

jlij schrieb:


> nun ist klar zu sehen das das vertrauen von löw in klose und poldi nicht wirklich schlau war!



Ausserdem war Poldi ungeachtet des vergebenen Elfmeters einer der aktivsten und auch besten Spieler. Verschießen kann jeder mal
Müller und Özil waren nur ein Schatten ihrer selbst. Massig Fehlpässe und in der gegnerischen Hälfte dauernd den Ball verstolpert.


----------



## Thuum (18. Juni 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Ausserdem war Poldi ungeachtet des vergebenen Elfmeters einer der aktivsten und auch besten Spieler. Verschießen kann jeder mal
> Müller und Özil waren nur ein Schatten ihrer selbst. Massig Fehlpässe und in der gegnerischen Hälfte dauernd den Ball verstolpert.



Podolski war mit Sicherheit nicht einer der besten Spieler auf dem Platz. So viele Chance wie der ausgelassen hat.


Und das war übrigens der 1. Elfmeter, den ein Spieler aus der Nationalmannschaft seit 1992 verschossen hat.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. Juni 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Podolski war mit Sicherheit nicht einer der besten Spieler auf dem Platz. So viele Chance wie der ausgelassen hat.



Er hat es immerhin versucht. Der Rest hat nur verstolpert. Das ist ein Torschuss im Endeffekt besser.
Und i-wann muss halt ein Elfmeter vergeben werden. War Pech, ende der Geschichte


----------



## Knallfix (18. Juni 2010)

Was regen sich hier so viele auf? 0o
Das positive sehen ...
Für den Rest des Turniers keine depperten Schiris und verschossene Elfer mehr zu erwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und vorher hätte niemand erwarten können, das Poldi nicht trifft. Hat oft genug gezeigt, wie mächtig sein Bumms ist.

Knall.

PS. Ballack wird zu Real wechseln:
http://s5.directupload.net/file/d/2194/nkq262z8_jpg.htm


----------



## Firun (18. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (18. Juni 2010)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## Korgor (18. Juni 2010)

Und wer die Worte will, habe mal was gefunden:

http://portal.gmx.net/de/themen/wm2010/deutsches-team/10641150-Schweini-So-macht-Fussball-keinen-Spass.html


----------



## Tic0 (18. Juni 2010)

Passendes Bild, vom Schiri. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceiwyn (18. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Heieieieiei, war das eben ein Trauerspiel. Mir ist zum heulen. Gegen SERBIEN! Warum nicht gleich gegen die Elfenbeinküste?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dir ist schon klar, dass gerade die Abwehrspieler der Serben allesamt Topstars sind, vor allem Vidic gehört wohl zu den besten weltweit.


----------



## Xondor (19. Juni 2010)

Korgor schrieb:


> Und wer die Worte will, habe mal was gefunden:
> 
> http://portal.gmx.ne...inen-Spass.html



Wie peinlich - da weinen sie wiedermal rum.

Ich fands jedenfalls lustig. Das spiel lief wärend einer VO, es gab genau einen gebürtigen Serben im Raum, Rest vor allem Deutsche und Österreicher.
Bei dem Tor hab nicht nur ich mich gefreut. Obwohl ich kein Fußballfan bin, aber dieser pseudo Nationalstolz was Fußball betrifft nervt.


----------



## Arosk (19. Juni 2010)

ROT ROT FÜR UNABSICHTLICHES HANDSPIEL DER TORWART GEHÖRT EINGEKESSELT!

Edit: Ich meine natürlich den Schiri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (19. Juni 2010)

Das ist echt irgendwie peinlich *seufz* Jetzt wo die Vuvuzelas langsam leiser werden legen die Schiris los.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Das ist echt irgendwie peinlich *seufz* Jetzt wo die Vuvuzelas langsam leiser werden legen die Schiris los.



Wir nehmen die Schiris ihre Pfeife und geben ihnen eine Vuvuzela!
BTW: Australien Australien! ^^


----------



## Tic0 (19. Juni 2010)

Die Schiris sind echt zu großzügig mit ihren roten Karten.

War zwar ggf. Hand, aber eine Gelbe hätte in dem Fall auch gereich (+ Strafstoß).
Zumal zuvor ohnehin gefoult wurde, hätte er dieses gewertet, hätte es auch diese
rote Karte nicht geben müssen.

Es ist einfach traurig, das immer wieder Mannschaften zu solch frühen Zeiten schon
in Unterzahl spielen müssen.


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juni 2010)

Das war einfach nur unfair.
Wenn ich da an gestern denke und mir die Regelauslegung anschaue "Diese Sitution ist, gewollt oder nicht, Rot+11m." - wo war die rote dann gestern?


----------



## Laz0rgun (19. Juni 2010)

Wie ein dt.Nationalspieler schon sagte (weiß nicht mehr wer): " In der Champions League würden wir über solche Schiris lachen!"


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juni 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Wie ein dt.Nationalspieler schon sagte (weiß nicht mehr wer): " In der Champions League würden wir über solche Schiris lachen!"



Rosetti ist CL-Schiri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schade dass Australien verloren hat, nach der Kraftleistung (und dem Platzverweis, über den man sich streiten kann) hätten sie den Sieg gegen am Ende schwache Ghanaer verloren.

Allerdings kann man sagen dass heute ein halbwegs ordentlicher Tag war bisher...wobei Holland (mal wieder) enttäuscht hat..sie sollten Elia, Affelay und Huntelaar von Beginn an spielen lassen, den anderen sind von den ganzen Millionen schon die Beine schwergeworden...


----------



## Laz0rgun (19. Juni 2010)

Ka er hats jedenfalls gesagt, und wenn der so in der CL Pfeifen würde, wäre der wohl nicht mehr lange Cl Schiri


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juni 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Ka er hats jedenfalls gesagt, und wenn der so in der CL Pfeifen würde, wäre der wohl nicht mehr lange Cl Schiri



Ja ne, das Zitat hatte Schweinsteiger über den Schiri im Deutschland-Spiel gebracht, du hast aber den Bezug zu Rosetti, der schlicht und ergreifend ein hervorragender Schiri ist, hergestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (20. Juni 2010)

zZz ich meinte den Deutschland Schiri doch, manno :<
Woher soll ich denn bitteschön wissen, dass der nicht Rosetti heißt? ^^


----------



## Ugnar (20. Juni 2010)

Tor für Neuseeland gegen Italien 1:0 ein "schönes Tor".


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2010)

Ach, hätte Rosetti das Deutschland Spiel gepfiffen sähe es anders aus imho ;D

Uh, Italien kriegt gerademal ein Elfmetertor hin nach der ersten Halbzeit


----------



## Noxiel (20. Juni 2010)

Das die Italiener noch ein Unentschieden rausholen konnten. Drecksdämlicher Elfmeter.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juni 2010)

Der Schiedsrichter Alberto Undiano (Deutschland gegen Serbien) wird auf Facebook zerfleischt. In seiner Hassgruppe werden Mroddrohungen etc. gegen ihn ausgerichtet. Das geht finde ich zu weit.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (20. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Der Schiedsrichter Alberto Undiano (Deutschland gegen Serbien) wird auf Facebook zerfleischt. In seiner Hassgruppe werden Mroddrohungen etc. gegen ihn ausgerichtet. Das geht finde ich zu weit.



das war doch klar das er sich keine freunde gemacht hat m eher nur feinde aber gleich mit morddrohungen zu preißen geht auch zu weit bin auch der meinung


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2010)

Tja, SChiedsrichter, der undakbarste Job der Welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Tja, SChiedsrichter, der undakbarste Job der Welt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, du kannst 1000 Spiele gut pfeifen und du wirst nicht gelobt. Du musst aber nur 1 Spiel mal etwas härter sein und schon wirst du von einer halben Nation gehasst.


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2010)

boah,Brasilien gegen Elfenbeinküste....war ich eigentlich sehr gespannt drauf,aber wieder nur ein lahmer kick von beiden....von brasilien bin ich echt enttäuscht,aber da muss ich dem netzer wiedersprechen,der eben sagte das brasilien mit dem behäbigen udn langsamen spiel nicht weltmeister wird.
die haben sich schon so in der quali durchgesetzt mit superstarker abwehr wo so gut wie nie was durchkommt udn vorne hilft der liebe gott.udn jedesmal machen die auch irgendwie durch ihre individuelle klasse ein tor.und wartet mal ab...genauso werden die nachher weltmeister...unansehlicher aber effektiver fussball.war man bisher nur von den deutschen gewohnt...vielen dank dunga für den langweiligsten weltmeister aller zeiten...


----------



## Tic0 (20. Juni 2010)

Morddrohungen gehen da wirklich zu weit. Aber oft kommen die ja ohnehin von Hirnlosen Fans, die einfach
hart einen an der Klatsche haben.

Und da hast du recht, der Schiri kann hunderte Spiele Top pfeiffen, aber es reicht schon eines aus und
er ist unten durch. 

Aber ich sage auch ganz ehrlich, die Leistung des Schiris beim Deutschlandspiel war einfach schlichtweg
unglaublich mies, da fehlt für mich absolut das Verständniss, wie man nur so pfeiffen kann.

Zum Brasilienspiel das gerade läuft... *gähn*
Welch schwacher Fußball. Das Tor war noch eine kleine Ausnahme, ansonsten total unsehenswerter Fußball.
Ich hoffe die steigern sich in der 2. Hälfte mal etwas. 
Total schade, von den ganzen Mannschaften von denen man sich schönen, schnellen offensiven Fußball
erhofft hat, wird man nurnoch gnadenlos entäuscht.


----------



## Razyl (20. Juni 2010)

Also in Frankreich zerbricht wohl gerade die Nationalmannschaft...

Zidane soll angeblich einigen Spielern vorher eine neue Taktik mit auf dem Weg gegeben haben um Gourcuff nicht mehr im Team zu haben, die Mannschaft verweigert heute das Mannschaftstraining... oh weh les bleus.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2010)

"Der eine gibt 8 gelbe Karten, der andere übersieht Handspiel" 	-Marcel Reif


&#8364;: omfg das Foul gegen Elano....


----------



## shadow24 (20. Juni 2010)

sagt mal hat Dunga in der Halbzheitpause hier ins buffedforum geschaut????????????....das sind ja welten zwischen den beiden halbzeiten...leidenschaft,tore,fouls,platzverweise.da war ja alles dabei....unglaublich


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2010)

Wow, die letzten Minuten waren die Härte


----------



## Falathrim (21. Juni 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wow, die letzten Minuten waren die Härte



Mehr Action in den letzten 20 Minuten als in der ganzen WM zuvor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (21. Juni 2010)

Hahah wie geil, da gabs fast ne Schlägerei aufm Platz ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Das ist grade kein Fußball mehr, sondern einfach nur: Wieviele Tore bekommt Portugal in den letzten Minuten noch rein.^^


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juni 2010)

das tor von ronaldo war irgendwie.... komisch xD


----------



## Arosk (21. Juni 2010)

7:0 wtf ich hab 1:1 getippt.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> 7:0 wtf ich hab 1:1 getippt.



Nen ganz schön falscher Tipp...


----------



## shadow24 (21. Juni 2010)

ich hatte das typische 2:0 getippt....naja wie so oft tendenz richtig.3 Punkte...
schade das die Kommunisten jetzt alle exekutiert werden bei ihrer Heimreise.war nicht alles schlecht bei denen...


----------



## Kargaro (21. Juni 2010)

Krass. Anders kann man das Spiel nicht mehr bezeichnen. 

Ronaldos Tor war eindeutig das witzigste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ich hab auch das typische 2:0 getippt.


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juni 2010)

omg die rote karte so fail ._.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Die Schiedsrichter an dieser WM mögen anscheinend rot. Volltrottel. -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2010)

Ne der Liebt seine Pfeife bei jedem Scheiss pfeift der ab. -_-  und dann noch die rote Karte ober Fail.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

kA was der Schiedsrichter gequalmt hat, aber es muss jedenfalls für rote Augen sorgen....

Er hat ihn nichtmal berührt, geschweige denn geschlagen, nur weil der CHilene umfliegt wie ne Feder im Aufwind braucht dieser Pfeifwütige Kartenständer nicht rot zu geben -.-

Aber Hitzfelds Reaktion als Lichtsteiner mit dem Ref am diskutieren war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu genial ;D


----------



## Dropz (21. Juni 2010)

wie ist korea:por ausgegangen 7:0? oO


----------



## Soramac (21. Juni 2010)

7:0

Als ich das eben gelesen haben: Oeehhh..

was ist dennn da passiert?

Haben die Jungs mal gut gefruehstueckt oder was? (:


----------



## Dropz (21. Juni 2010)

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaas!?!?!?! ich hab die ganze wm auf ein Schützenfest gewartet jedes spiel geguckt
und heute gucke ich nicht !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! <.<.<. tag gelaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (21. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Die Schiedsrichter an dieser WM mögen anscheinend rot. Volltrottel. -.-




Diese WM ist eh der totale reinfall..
Kaputte Schiedsrichter
Kaputte Spielfelder
Kaputtes Wetter
Kaputte Manschaften
Kaputte Fans


----------



## Dropz (21. Juni 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Diese WM ist eh der totale reinfall..
> Kaputte Schiedsrichter
> Kaputte Spielfelder
> Kaputtes Wetter
> ...



/ eig schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2010)

alter schwede der Chile schlag dem Schweizer mit voller Absicht ins gesiecht was kriegt der Gelb. O.o


----------



## Thoor (21. Juni 2010)

Ich mag Chile nichtmehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach komm ihr könnt mich mal ich boykottiere ab sofort die Wm das geht einfach mal gar nicht was da abgeht -.-

Aber GZ an Chile, hoffentlich bekommen sie den preis für das unsportlichste team der wm -.-


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2010)

Super ich sehe es morgen "das offe Site Tor des Jahres"  überall in den Zeitungen steht.


----------



## Razyl (21. Juni 2010)

OLE CHILE! Mein Geheimfavorit hat gewonnen, wunderbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Ein katastrophales Spiel.
Erst eine völlig unverdiente rote Karte und dann ein Tor, das eigentlich Offside wäre.
Der Schiedsrichter hat nichts an einer WM verloren. Er ist einfach ein richtiger Vollhonk.


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ein katastrophales Spiel.
> Erst eine völlig unverdiente rote Karte und dann ein Tor, das eigentlich Offside wäre.
> Der Schiedsrichter hat nichts an einer WM verloren. Er ist einfach ein richtiger Vollhonk.



Hallo Schweizer!



Davon mal abgesehen hast du Recht was die Fehlentscheidungen angeht.
Dennoch ist der Schiri einer der brauchbarsten - klingt komischt, ist aber so.


----------



## Lari (21. Juni 2010)

Ganz ehrlich: Nach der Lästerei meiner Schweizer Kollegen habt ihr den Schiri so richtig verdient gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hallo Schweizer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nein einen wie den kann man wirklich nicht brauchen.



Lari schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Nach der Lästerei meiner Schweizer Kollegen habt ihr den Schiri so richtig verdient gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja dann habt ihr auch den Schiri beim Deutschlan:Serbien-Spiel verdient gehabt.
Nein mal ehrlich... Wie kommst du auf die dumme Idee?


----------



## Lari (21. Juni 2010)

Du hättest mal die Schweizer bei mir auf der Arbeit hören müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Morgen feuer ich dann zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Ich find auch, der Schiri übertreibt maßlos... Sowas von malßlos...


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Du hättest mal die Schweizer bei mir auf der Arbeit hören müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das begründet deine Aussage auch nicht.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Sowas von malßlos...



Also ich hab noch keinen Schiri gesehen, der mit Bier in der Hand übertreibt!


----------



## Lari (21. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Das begründet deine Aussage auch nicht.



Das ist mir prinzipiell egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hab meinen Spaß dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Das ist mir prinzipiell egal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja ich habe auch immer total Spass, wenn ich eine sinnlose Aussage von mir gebe...


----------



## boonfish (21. Juni 2010)

Meinungsfreiheit ftw


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Meinungsfreiheit ftw



Ja das war meine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (21. Juni 2010)

Aber ich meine hey, der gibt selbst bei "versehentlichen" Fauls ne Gelbe Karte... Grad in dem Spiel Deutschland gegen Serbien hat der Klose doch nur probiert den Ball zu spielen und der Typ von den Serbiern ist drübergefallen... Und gleich gabs ne bunte Karte... Wie auch schon Schweini sagte: "So macht Fußball keinen Spaß mehr!"


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich find auch, der Schiri übertreibt maßlos... Sowas von malßlos...



Dieser Ölfresser war das letzte mal auf dem Platz! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Berahmi= rot!
Der andere Chilene = GELB! BEI TÄTLICHER HANDLUNG!


DAS CHILENISCHE TOR WAR EIN *OFFSITE!

*Der stand zum letzten mal auf dem Platz!

Ich meine sein ZWEITES Spiel und er versaut es so... mein Gott!


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Dieser Ölfresser war das letzte mal auf dem Platz!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Auch falls das Tor nicht Offside wäre, war das Spiel nicht fair.
Mit elf Leuten auf dem Feld auf dem Feld wäre es gar nicht so weit gekommen.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Auch falls das Tor nicht Offside wäre, war das Spiel nicht fair.
> Mit elf Leuten auf dem Feld auf dem Feld wäre es gar nicht so weit gekommen.



Tja ein Vorteil hatte es: Alex Frei musste vom Platz! Der war auch ein Trottel. Alle vorne er als linker (?) Stürmer spaziert ein bisschen an der Mittellinie entlang. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2010)

Wäre er nicht da gestanden hätte es auf der Linke Seite ein Loch so gross......


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Wäre er nicht da gestanden hätte es auf der Linke Seite ein Loch so gross......



ähm... er hat gar nichts gemacht? Als Chile wieder vorne war kam er hinterher gejoggt? Der bringt ÜBERHAUPT nichts!


----------



## Sam_Fischer (21. Juni 2010)

Ich sehe in auf dem Platz stehe, aber dich nicht? 

Er kann auf jeden Fall mehr als du! ist immer leicht alle anderen zu kritisieren.


----------



## Reflox (21. Juni 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich sehe in auf dem Platz stehe, aber dich nicht?
> 
> Er kann auf jeden Fall mehr als du! ist immer leicht alle anderen zu kritisieren.



Es ist ein Unterschied: ER ist Fussball National Spieler und ich bin einfach nur Reflox ein (ab)normaler Mensch! Das was auf dem Platz abgezogen hat, hätte ich auch machen können!


----------



## Skatero (21. Juni 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Es ist ein Unterschied: ER ist Fussball National Spieler und ich bin einfach nur Reflox ein (ab)normaler Mensch! Das was auf dem Platz abgezogen hat, hätte ich auch machen können!



Er wurde ja dann auch ausgewechselt. Das wirkliche Problem war einfach der Schiedsrichter, der nichts an einer WM zu suchen hat.


----------



## Kelvarmellon (22. Juni 2010)

Die Schiedrichter"leistungen" gehen ja echt weiter, ich bin wahrschlich kein Freund der Franzosen, aber da will die FIfa wohl Südafrika im Turnier behalten.
Ich habe bisher 8 Weltmeisterschaften am Fernseher verfolgen könnenm aber dies WM ist meines erachtens als Paket die schlechteste die ich je gesehen habe.

1. Die Schiedrichter
2. Die Mannchaften im Allgemeinen
3. Die Zuschauer, Stimmung kommt in Afrika durch diese Tröten überhaupt NICHT rüber, selbst in einem Regionalligastadion ist mehr Stimmung drin (bei den meisten)


Aber unter alles Sau sind echt die Schiedsrichter .... Wie kann es sein, dass dort die vermeintlich besten Teams der Welt spielen, aber die Schiedsrichter immer mehr durch wirre Entscheidungen glänzen (damit meine ich nicht die Klose Karte, dass war vorhersehbar, wie gepfiffen wurde).
Warum stellen die internatiol guten Ligen wie Deutschland Spanien England Italien und Holland nicht mehr Schiedsrichter, dann können die, die ansonsten am Strand pfeifen dort bleiben und es den Profis überlassen ....


Ein genervter Pit


----------



## Laz0rgun (22. Juni 2010)

http://wm-2010.t-online.de/nationalmannschaft-hat-sich-alles-gegen-deutschland-verschworen-/id_42039634/index
Fussballverschwörung. Klingt zwar im ersten Moment komisch, aber ich glaube so langsam daran. Btw. Frankreich so hart pwnd.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (22. Juni 2010)

bye bye Frankreich und Südafrika^^ war ein gutes spiel habe zwar nur den rest geschaut xD


----------



## eMJay (22. Juni 2010)

Ich hab mal die Augen zugemacht. 
Bin mit der Maus an der Liste runter und hab mal geklickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wird Japan sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (22. Juni 2010)

@Lazorgun

Ganz interessanter Artikel.

Sicherlich alles Verschwörungstheorien. Aber völlig ausschliessen kann man das natürlich nicht.
Fakt ist wohl definitiv, das wir einen Nachteil haben, zum einen durch ggf weitergegebene Infos
der Serben (wobei die jetzt auch nicht gegen uns geglänzt haben, allerdings waren es offenbar
12 Serben auf dem Platz (Schiedsrichter). Zum anderen aber auch durch den Schiedsrichter.

Ich hoffe auf ein Fair gepfiffenes Match.

Aber die Schiedsrichter bei dieser WM, sind mir echt mysteriös. 
Man muss sich ernsthaft fragen, wieso solch ein Schiedsrichter mit so einem Background
bei der *Weltmeisterschaft* pfeiffen darf.

Gerade auch bei Frankreich wieder eine völlig unberechtige Rote Karte im frühen Spielstadium.

Auch dadurch, das ja meist Schiedsrichter aus 3. Welt Ländern pfeiffen, lässt den Verdacht aufkommen,
das dort vll nicht alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht (leichter bestechlicher ect.)

Klar, klingt jetzt nach der total Verschwörung. Vielleicht ist es auch garnicht so. Ob es nun so ist oder nicht,
man wird wohl ohnehin nicht dahinter kommen.

Man darf aber wirklich nicht vergessen um wieviel Geld es dabei geht. Auch sind die Argumente nicht ohne,
bei denen ein weiterkommen einer Afrikanischen Mannschaft durchaus wichtig ist - und Ghana ist nunmal
derzeit die beste (einzige) Mannschaft mit den besten vorrausetzungen dafür.

Wenn ich morgen viele Fehlentscheidungen des Schiedsrichters sehe, werd ich glaub echt ziemlich agressiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (22. Juni 2010)

Ganz geheuer ist mir die momentane Situation auch nicht.
Und dass die Schiedsrichter ziemlich mies pfeifen kann man nicht abstreiten,
aber direkt eine Verschwörung? Ich weiß ja nicht ...


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (22. Juni 2010)

Das Schiedsrichterverhalten passt jedenfalls perfekt zum WM-Motto: Pleiten und Pannen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (22. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bVpJb-3ltoc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Sollten die Spieler mal machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lyM21BPR5kw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Der hier wäre wohl besser wie die ganzen Pfeifen bei der WM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (22. Juni 2010)

klar ist jedenfalls das deutschland gewinnt. warum? ganz einfach, weil ich morgen geburtstag habe und eine niederlage die anschließende party versauen würde :-D


aber die schiedsrichterleistung ist wirklich unter aller sau. das die fifa dann noch behauptet sie wäre mit der schirileistung größtenteils zufrieden ist ne frechheit.
da werden spiele kaputt gepfiffen ohne ende. die viertelfinale werden witzig wenn bei jeder mannschaft die wichtigsten spieler wegen harmlosen zweikämpfen gesperrt wurden.


----------



## Valinar (22. Juni 2010)

Sollte Deutschland rausfliegen und überhaupt die Schiedrichterleistung so weitergehen dann wird das alles ein sehr schlechtes Licht auf die WM und besonders die FIFA werfen.
Ich muss sagen das mir die WM eigentlich garnicht gefällt.Es waren wirklich nur ganz wenige Spiele gut und den rest kann man vergessen.
Mehr hatte ich mir schon erhofft und mittlerweile schau ich mir nurnoch ganz wenige Spiele an.

Die FIFA macht mit ihren überharten Regeln eigentlich den Fussball Kaputt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (23. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube nicht an eine großangelegte Verschwörung... 
Einfach nur reine Idiotie und Unaufmerksamkeit seitens der FIFA und etwaiige Konvergenzen Zufälliger Art wobei man natürlich niemals ganz ausschließen kann, dass dort nicht irgendwas gedreht wurde (von wem auch immer...).


----------



## shadow24 (23. Juni 2010)

Kelvarmellon schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher 8 Weltmeisterschaften am Fernseher verfolgen könnenm aber dies WM ist meines erachtens als Paket die schlechteste die ich je gesehen habe.
> 
> 1. Die Schiedrichter
> 2. Die Mannchaften im Allgemeinen
> 3. Die Zuschauer, Stimmung kommt in Afrika durch diese Tröten überhaupt NICHT rüber, selbst in einem Regionalligastadion ist mehr Stimmung drin (bei den meisten)




hinzu kommt noch eine brasilianische Mannschaft,die sich zu viele Deutschlandvideos angeschaut hat(vor allem Dunga) und nur noch taktisch und ergebnisorientiert spielt, was die Zuschauer in Brasilien sehr verärgert, da ihnen die Leidenschaft des Fussballs fehlt 
und 
das dort unten WINTER ist...ey, ne WM mit Handschuhen ist glaub ich einmalig und sowas von befremdlich...das geht echt gar nicht...

zur Verschwörung:viele Dinge bei dieser WM sind einfach falsch gelaufen.nur die Schuld bei den Schiris zu suchen ist zu einfach. da nicht nur einer sondern bisher so ziemlich ALLE Schiris schlecht gepfiffen haben(Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel) kann man da auch kein Vorsatz erkennen.es ist die FIFA mit ihren Regelauslegungen und Vorgaben an die Schiris, die die WM und den Fussball gesamt einfach kaputt machen.

und wenn Deutschland rausfliegt muss man nicht bei dne schiris die alleinige schuld suchen.ich mein der schiri hat nicht den Elfer verschossen udn der schiri hat auch nicht linker verteidiger gespielt udn den Gegner zur Flanke kommen lassen.er war für *beide* Mannschaften genauso gut wie schlecht.also lassen wir mal die Kirche im Dorf.die grossen Fussballnationen wie Frankreich,England udn vlt sogar noch Deutschland haben sich selbst blamiert,aber die Schuld liegt ja immer bei anderen...

ich gehe allerdings heute von einem nie gefährdeten Sieg der Deutschen aus,egal ob der "Sheriff" pfeifft oder nicht...2:0 mein Standardtip...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Juni 2010)

Wir haben nur noch eine Chance zu gewinnen...

Wir holen uns anstelle von Klose Günter Netzer und der macht dann das Ding...

Aber leider hat Löw den ja nicht nominiert...war ein großer Fehler. 










So siehts bei der WM im Moment mti den Karten aus:








__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3zQdTPnUZCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. Juni 2010)

england und USA sind weiter ^^ jetzt müssen wir WEITER kommen ^^


----------



## KARUxx (23. Juni 2010)

England wird Weltmeister!


----------



## Lillyan (23. Juni 2010)

Es hat also geholfen nach jedem Tor für die USA ihre Nationalhymne zu singen


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. Juni 2010)

ole ole ole ole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wir sind weiter


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. Juni 2010)

Wenn wir gg. ENG so spielen: BB


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. Juni 2010)

england packen wir auch


----------



## Bloodletting (23. Juni 2010)

Ziemlich mau, unser Spiel heute.
Gegen England müssen wir aber besser sein.

Damit sinds zwei dürftige Spiele hintereinander und wir reihen uns ein.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (23. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ePg6n6e4RTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juni 2010)

England wird hart bei gleicher Leistung wie heute. Naja ich bin glücklich, schlaaaand!


----------



## Bloodletting (24. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube, gegen England packen wir es, wenn auch knapp.
Die haben einfach Angst vor uns.

Ich erwarte aber auch eine gleiche Leistung wie heute und gegen Serbien.
Meine Prognose deshalb: Gegen England schleppender und knapper Sieg, dann gegen Argentinien und die klatschen uns richtig weg. Mit 3:0 oder so.


----------



## Soladra (24. Juni 2010)

GEnsuso wirds sein, blood


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juni 2010)

gegen England einfach so lange das 0:0 halten bis zum Elfmeterschiessen und weiter gehts...schland!!!!!!!*wieder einschlaf*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn wir so spielen wie gegen Ghana (die Ghanesen haben durch Pech und die fehlened Erfahrung im Abschluss viele Chancen nciht nutzen können), dann heißts Tschüss Deutschland.

Die Engländer werden die Bälle dankend annehmen, wenn die Deutsche Elf sie mal wieder in der eigenen Hälfte sinnlos verliert, und soviele Tore schießen bis Löw den Trainer der Engländer zusammenschlägt.

Ich sage: Tschüss Deutschland. Und selbst wenn wir gewinne, warten auf uns Hammergegner wie Argentinien, Brasilien und co.


----------



## Potpotom (24. Juni 2010)

Wenn wir so spielen wie gegen Australien und Serbien (von der Chancenauswertung und der roten Karte mal abgesehen *g) kann das was werden... treten wir so auf wie gegen Ghana landet der A380 am Montag mit der DFB-Elf an Board wieder in Deutschland.

Also Jungs, reisst euch zusammen und konzentriert euch!

Schland...


----------



## shadow24 (24. Juni 2010)

England wird ganz anders auftreten als Ghana...Ghana trat sehr selbstsicher auf, da sie wussten das die Konstellation für sie hervorragend stand.im Achtelfinale sieht es für beide Mannschaften gleich aus.erstmal vorsichtiges taktieren.vlt sind wir sogar etwas mutiger als di eTommies.mal schauen.auf jedne Fall hab ich nach den Leistungen von den Engländern nicht unbedingt Angst vor dme Spiel.vielleicht wäre USA sogar der für uns schwerere gegener gewesen...wir haben schon mal nur knapp 1:0 bei der WM gegen die gewonnen.das war ein richtiges Zitterspiel...also unterschätzen werden wir die Engländer nicht,aber vor Ehrfurcht erstarren brauchen wir bei der Truppe auch nicht...

udn ausserdem wer sagt denn das wir gegen Argentinien spielen?Mexico hat nix zu verlieren udn spielt ähnlichen Fussball wie die Gauchos.klar hat Argentineien Messi udn wahrscheinlich auch die individuell stärkeren Spieler,aber gerade in diesem Turnier hat sich gezeigt das Individualität nichts bedeutet.bisher war Teamgeist gefragt.und da stehen die Argentinier den Mexicanern hinterher.also ich geh mal vom Viertelfinalspiel Deutschland-Mexico aus...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Juni 2010)

Italien ist raus!

Was ein Spiel der Slowaken.

Italien hat größtenteils wie Amateure fast gespielt. Nur bei den Toren haben sie große Klasse gezeigt. Aber jetzt sind sie draußen!


----------



## Razyl (24. Juni 2010)

Schade für Italien, gut für die Slowakei.

Richtig tolles Tor von Quagliarella, miese Aktion seitens von Mucha.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Juni 2010)

jo das letzte Tor war der hammer , gut gezielt xD , habe es noch gehoft das Italy weiter kommt


----------



## Haxxler (24. Juni 2010)

Ein herrlicher Nachmittag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Juni 2010)

Also ich war kalr für die Slowaken...Aber, dass das nochmal so spannend wurde, war nicht zu erwarten. Sehr interessantes Spiel mit einer Slowakei, die wohl während des Spiels eine konstantere Leistung wie die Italiener brachte. Hätte Italien die ganze Zeit auf dem Niveau gespielt, wie sie es bei den Toren tat, hätten sie locker 3, 4 oder gar 5 zu 0 gewinnen können.

So sollte ein Finale aussehen. Wenig Karten, gute Schiedsrichter, viele Tore beiderseits und ein Spiel, dass bis zur letzten Sekunde noch nicht entschieden ist und evtl. zum Elfmeterschießen führt.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also ich war kalr für die Slowaken...Aber, dass das nochmal so spannend wurde, war nicht zu erwarten. Sehr interessantes Spiel mit einer Slowakei, die wohl während des Spiels eine konstantere Leistung wie die Italiener brachte. Hätte Italien die ganze Zeit auf dem Niveau gespielt, wie sie es bei den Toren tat, hätten sie locker 3, 4 oder gar 5 zu 0 gewinnen können.
> 
> So sollte ein Finale aussehen. Wenig Karten, gute Schiedsrichter, viele Tore beiderseits und ein Spiel, dass bis zur letzten Sekunde noch nicht entschieden ist und evtl. zum Elfmeterschießen führt.



/sign 

habe zwar nur den rest gesehen , aber das war schon sehr gut auf beiden seiten


----------



## Falathrim (24. Juni 2010)

1. Call a Pizza Service of your choice
2. Order a pizza "Slowakia"
3. ???
4. Profit


----------



## boonfish (24. Juni 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> 1. Call a Pizza Service of your choice
> 2. Order a pizza "Slowakia"
> 3. ???
> 4. Profit



Die Unterhosenitaliener?


----------



## Terinder (25. Juni 2010)

Mal schauen obs die Schweiz heute gegen Honduras packt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Juni 2010)

Terinder schrieb:


> Mal schauen obs die Schweiz heute gegen Honduras packt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich hoffe es, haben sie sich verdient, die Schokomännchen. x)


----------



## Beckenblockade (25. Juni 2010)

> Ich hoffe es, haben sie sich verdient, die *Schokomännchen*. x)


Wen meinst du jetzt? hurr durrr


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Juni 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> Wen meinst du jetzt? hurr durrr



Die Schweizer. dun dun


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (25. Juni 2010)

Da merkt man, dass beide keinen wirklichen Druck haben und nur so vor sich herkicken...


----------



## Arosk (25. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da merkt man, dass beide keinen wirklichen Druck haben und nur so vor sich herkicken...



Haben ja nix zu verlieren :O


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. Juni 2010)

Ihrgen wie mag ich nun die Spanier dank denen müssen wir nur noch ein Tor machen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 alè la Suisse Alè... 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mIie9iIo9co

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Razyl (25. Juni 2010)

Die Schweiz ist raaaaaus! Hitzfeld und seine Mannschaft spielen nur Unentschieden gegen Honduras und Spanien gewinnt sein Spiel gegen Chile mit 2:1 und muss im Achtelfinale gegen Portugal ran, währenddessen Brasilien gegen Chile spielen muss.


----------



## Thoor (25. Juni 2010)

Die Schweizer Nati hat katastrophal gespielt

Die Chilenische Mannschaft hat unfair hoch 10 gespielt

in dem Sinne Brasilien bitte 10:0 gegen chile, danke!

feuer ich jetzt halt argentinien an -..-


----------



## Razyl (25. Juni 2010)

Umfrage nach aktuellen Stand überarbeitet. Alle Mannschaften, die in der Vorrunde rausgeflogen sind, findet ihr nicht mehr in der Umfrage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2010)

Endlich ist die Schweiz rausgefallen.

Ich hoffe im Radio und Fernsehen halten sie jetzt endlich die Klappe und schreien nicht die ganze Zeit was von Schweiz und Weltmeister und sonstigen Schrott.


----------



## Thoor (25. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> Endlich ist die Schweiz rausgefallen.
> 
> Ich hoffe im Radio und Fernsehen halten sie jetzt endlich die Klappe und schreien nicht die ganze Zeit was von Schweiz und Weltmeister und sonstigen Schrott.



Auf welchem Radio hast du das bitteschön gehört? Radi Vladivostock oder was o.O


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2010)

DRS3


----------



## Thoor (25. Juni 2010)

Qonix schrieb:


> DRS3



Das ist wie wenn ich frage "aus welchem märchenbuch haste das denn" und du antwortest mit "blick" :O


----------



## Gothic_1234 (25. Juni 2010)

scheisse das die Spaniener weiter sind fu


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juni 2010)

scheidet deutschland heute aus, lass ich meinen forenaccount löschen.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

Ne scheiden nicht aus, erst im nächsten Spiel.


----------



## Ohrensammler (27. Juni 2010)

Deutschland gewinnt im Elfmeterschiessen.
Jedes andere Ergebnis wäre indiskutabel.

Danach können sie meintewegen machen was sie wollen!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (27. Juni 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> scheidet deutschland heute aus, lass ich meinen forenaccount löschen.


damits nicht editiert wird quote ich das einfach mal...


----------



## Kremlin (27. Juni 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> damits nicht editiert wird quote ich das einfach mal...



ich hätte eh nichts editiert. ich steh zu dem was ich sage. aber für den fall eines falles..... :b


----------



## Valinar (27. Juni 2010)

Und wieder eine extreme Fehlentscheidung eines Schiris.
War ja ein klares Tor der Engländer und das ist einfach Unfair egal ob man für Deutschland ist.

Zumglück gings ins die Halbzeit denn die Engländer waren am ende klar überlegen.
Hoffe Deutschland findet jetzt wieder richtig ins Spiel.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

4:1 wtf


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juni 2010)

WOHOOO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beckenblockade (27. Juni 2010)

Äußerst lecker


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juni 2010)

Na toll, Wette verloren und Deutschland kommt weiter...


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Juni 2010)

verdammmt mein Ticker sagt noch 3:1 ;D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Toll. Deutschland hat durch Glück gewonnen und waren auf keinen Fall 2 Tore besser (ja, die Fehlentscheidung zähle ich als Tor).

Auch egal. Ich hab getippt im Viertelfinale ist Schluss. Und da Argentinien heute wohl eh gewinnen wird, werden sie die Deutschen im Virtelfinale vernichtend schlagen.

Jetzt darf man sich die nächsten Tage auf überschwinglichen Patriotismus freuen...


----------



## Valinar (27. Juni 2010)

Also ganz ehrlich das war ein tolles Spiel und bei der Leistung brauch man sich auch nicht vor Argentinien verstecken.
Falls sie denn heute Gewinnen.

Thomas Müller war wirklich Spitze und Klose wurde vor der WM eindeutig unrecht getan.

@Alkopopsteuer
Von Glück zu reden ist völlig wider der Realität.
Dass das Tor nicht gegeben wurde ist schade für England aber Deutschland hat hier bisher ihr besten Spiel gespielt und diesmal gegen einen richtigen Gegner.


----------



## Caps-lock (27. Juni 2010)

> Toll. Deutschland hat durch Glück gewonnen und waren auf keinen Fall 2 Tore besser



Dann schau dir die Statistik an ^^.
Die ist fast völlig ausgeglichen wenn man Torschüsse etc betrachtet.
Wir hatten den klar besseren Keeper, also haben wir verdient gewonnen !

Davon abgesehen herrscht hier wieder die Devise: Hauptsache meckern ^^.

Dafür das der Schiedsrichter blind ist kann auch das deutsche Team nichts.


----------



## Cazor (27. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=74PWmVHwqPY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Grushdak (27. Juni 2010)

Deutschland hat mit ein bischen Glück gewonnen -
aber vielmehr durch eindeutig bewiesenes Können.

Bedenkt mal, wie jung die Mannschaft ist - im Gegensatz zu England und anderen Mannschaften.
Die deutsche Mannschaft hat noch viel vor sich, da wo andere Mannschaften ihre letzte WM zusammengespielt haben - wie auch England.

Und England hat ebenso Glück gehabt, es hätte noch ganz anders stehen können, selbst mit dem nicht gegebenen Tor.

gratz & greetz


----------



## Gothic_1234 (27. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Deutschland hat mit ein bischen Glück gewonnen -
> aber vielmehr durch eindeutig bewiesenes Können.
> 
> Bedenkt mal, wie jung die Mannschaft ist - im Gegensatz zu England und anderen Mannschaften.
> ...



/sign


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Jetzt darf man sich die nächsten Tage auf überschwinglichen Patriotismus freuen...



Das fürchte ich auch...
Aber was solls, dann gewinne ich eben die nächste Wette und Deutschland fällt im VF raus. WM wird eh Argentinien^^


----------



## Soladra (27. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Das fürchte ich auch...
> Aber was solls, dann gewinne ich eben die nächste Wette und Deutschland fällt im VF raus. WM wird eh Argentinien^^



/sign
GEnaus so wirds sein


----------



## Valinar (27. Juni 2010)

Man wird sehen aber jetzt schon davon zu reden das irgendeine Mannschaft Weltmeister wird ist viel zu früh.
Auch Argentinien kann gegen Mexiko verlieren oder Deutschland gegen sie gewinnen.

Es ist alles offen und ich finde mit der Leistung heute kann man sich auch mit Argentinien messen.

Bin übrigens gespannt wie die Englische Presse mit der Klatsche umgeht, sie hatten ja mal wieder "scharf geschossen" vor dem Spiel.
Sie haben ja nun wieder eine Ausrede auch wenns 4:1 ausging.


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mwhaha


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Es ist alles offen und ich finde mit der Leistung heute kann man sich auch mit Argentinien messen.



Nur doof, dass sowohl Argentinien als auch Mexiko ganz anders als England spielen. Wesentlich spielfreudiger und da wird Deutschland wohl in der Verteidigung mehr Probleme haben, besonders der Spieler, der vielleicht gegen einen Messi heran muss. Also entweder Lahm oder Boateng. Und das Offensivzentrum Argentinien hat mit Tevez und Higuain dann immer noch zwei Spieler, die brandgefährlich sind. Da muss sich das deutsche Team umstellen.

Zum Spiel heute: Deutschland war besser, aber profitierte natürlich auch von der krassen Fehlentscheidung des Schiedsrichters, das Tor nicht zu geben. Man hat in den letzten Minuten der 1. Hälfte und zu Anfang der 2. Hälfte klar gemerkt, dass England auch gefährlich sein kann und vor allem das deutsche Team nicht auf Dauer so großartig spielen kann, besonders, wenn die Engländer Druck machen. 

Und wie schon gegen Australien spielen Özil, Schweini und Müller einfach nur genial. Besonders der Erst- und Letztgenannte können zwei Spieler werden, die ganz groß werden. Obwohl ich Müller noch einen Ticken besser sehe, dank seiner Abgeklärtheit. Aber Bremen wird es immer schwerer haben Özil zu halten, ein Problem das der FCB (erst einmal) nicht hat.


----------



## Arosk (27. Juni 2010)

*Nägel auf die Straße streu*

Diese Affen die immer rumhupen gehen mir sowas auf den Sack...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Man erinnere sich an Spiele gegen (vermeintliche) Fußballzwerge aus Serbien und Ghana.

Wenn die Deutschen so eine Leistung wie bei den Spielen aufrufen...dann sind sie gegen (höchstwahrscheinlich) Argentinien ausgeliefrt...

Und selbst mit einer Leistung wie heute muss man erstmal die Argentinier überwinden...und die spielen nun mal gar nicht wie die Engländer.

Mein Tipp vor der WM war ein Viertelfinal Aus und ich denke, es wird auch so geschehen.


----------



## Valinar (27. Juni 2010)

Wenn sie so eine Leistung bringen wie gegen ghana oder Serbien fliegen sie ganz sicher raus aber das weis man nicht vorher.
Viele haben auch gegen England eine ähnlich schlechte Leistung erwartet aber es kam ganz anders...nicht zu vergleichen mit den beiden Spielen vorher.
Argentinien ist immer eine Mannschaft die nicht leicht zu schlagen ist weil sie wirklich mit zur Weltspitze gehört aber unschlagbar ist sie genauso wenig.
Kommt Deutschland nicht mit der Spielweise Argentiniens klar dann fliegen sie halt raus aber vorher schon so zutun als das im VF schluss ist find ich einfach bissl naja...


----------



## benniboy (27. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mein Tipp vor der WM war ein Viertelfinal Aus und ich denke, es wird auch so geschehen.



Und danach dann "Mein Tipp Halbfinale" träum weiter. Woher kommst du? Österreich? Egal was ist Hauptsache Deutschland schlecht reden. Das können die meißten hier gut. 4:1 hat England verloren! Deutschland war klar die bessere Manschafft. Und sich jetzt an diesem nicht gegeben Tor festzuhalten ist einfach nur peinlich und lächerlich. Also ob England so viel anders gespielt hätten. Sie hätten weiter versucht Druck zu machen wie in der zweiten und dann hätten sie die Engländer gnadenlos ausgekontert. Wie beim 3:1 und 4:1.


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2010)

Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit mit dem Nichtzählen des Tores, auch wenns 44 Jahre gedauert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit mit dem Nichtzählen des Tores, auch wenns 44 Jahre gedauert hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nur dieses mal war es viel eindeutiger ein Tor, dass es sogar fast jeder Zuschauer, der nicht gerade ein patriotistischer besoffener Deutscher verschwitzt in einem Deutschlandtrikot mit komischen Hüten auf dem Kopf, die jegliche Luft und Blutzirkulation des Hirns unterbinden war, sehen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Und danach dann "Mein Tipp Halbfinale" träum weiter. Woher kommst du? Österreich? Egal was ist Hauptsache Deutschland schlecht reden. Das können die meißten hier gut. 4:1 hat England verloren! Deutschland war klar die bessere Manschafft. Und sich jetzt an diesem nicht gegeben Tor festzuhalten ist einfach nur peinlich und lächerlich. Also ob England so viel anders gespielt hätten. Sie hätten weiter versucht Druck zu machen wie in der zweiten und dann hätten sie die Engländer gnadenlos ausgekontert. Wie beim 3:1 und 4:1.



Klar waren sie besser, aber niemand weiß, wie es ausgegangen wäre, wenn der Schiri das glasklare Tor gegeben hätte. Deutschland hätte dann auch vollständig einknicken können. Wie gesagt: Viel Glück für Deutschland. Und nun kassieren unsere Spieler 50.000 Euro...


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Juni 2010)

> Und nun kassieren unsere Spieler 50.000 Euro...



Und...?


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2010)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Und...?



Nichts und.


----------



## Laz0rgun (27. Juni 2010)

Hatte sich nur ganz leicht negativ angehört.


----------



## Thuum (27. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar waren sie besser, aber niemand weiß, wie es ausgegangen wäre, wenn der Schiri das glasklare Tor gegeben hätte. Deutschland hätte dann auch vollständig einknicken können. Wie gesagt: Viel Glück für Deutschland. Und nun kassieren unsere Spieler 50.000 Euro...



Ich denke, wenn der Schiri das Tor gegeben hätte, wäre das Spiel 4:2 ausgegangen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (27. Juni 2010)

Es gibt hier keinen Grund gegen den Schiri zu wettern. Der kann nix dafür, sowas entscheidet der Linienrichter. Der Schiedsrichter kann das nicht von weitem erkennen.

Allerdings war Deutschland die klar bessere Mannschaft und hat verdient in dieser Höhe gewonnen.


Aber genial war das 1:0. Abstoß, Kloße verlängert und Tor. So muss das sein.


Aber ein Glück wurden die Schiris mittlerweile zurückgepfiffen...


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Ich denke, wenn der Schiri das Tor gegeben hätte, wäre das Spiel 4:2 ausgegangen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denken ist nicht immer Wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Denken ist nicht immer Wissen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ganz richtig... keiner kann wissen was passiert wäre...

Edit: Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass man ihnen wohl auch gesagt hatte, dass dies eigentlich ein Tor gewesen wäre...


----------



## Knallfix (27. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (27. Juni 2010)

lol schönes Bild,mir schwebte da aber eher nen Bild von nem Grosswildjäger (mit dem Gesicht von Müller) und nem erlegtem Löwen (ganz in blau) vor. *fg*
Nachdem die Inselpresse ja der deutschen Mannschaft Angst vor den "Three Lions" vorgeworfen hat wär das ganz passend wie ich find. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw schön lachen musst ich als der eng. Trainer meinte sie hätten nur wegen dem nicht gegebenen Tor verloren lol so weltfremd muss man erst mal sein um so schöner das man 4 zu (2)1 gewonnen hat so kann man nicht erzählen das es eigendlich nen elfmeter schiessen hät geben müssen das man dann als Engländer gewonnen hät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (27. Juni 2010)

benniboy schrieb:


> Woher kommst du? Österreich?



Muss denn jeder Deutscher automatisch auch Deutschland-Fan sein?


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juni 2010)

Hört doch mal auf die deutsche Mannschaft schlecht zu reden. Deutschland war heute in allem Belangen besser als die englische Mannschaft. Und sich jetzt auf das nicht gegebene Tor zu konzentrieren, ist einfach nur armselig. England hat schon in der Gruppenphase teils nicht gerade ansehnlichen Fußball gespielt. Freut euch doch mal mit dieser noch sehr jungen Mannschaft. Immer dieser Pessimismus. -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Muss denn jeder Deutscher automatisch auch Deutschland-Fan sein?


Ist doch krank, dass es praktisch eine Verpflichtung ist als Deutscher Deutschlandfan zu sein...

Da gehts nicht mehr um Fußball sodnern nur darum, dass Deutschland die besten sind und jede Niederlage unfair ist...


Naja, was will man machen. Einfach weiter gegen die Strömung schwimmen. Ich fiebere seit spätestens 2008 nicht mehr für Deutschland sondern dagegen. So toll sind die paar deutschen Männer im Ausland nun auch wieder nicht...

Sie haben den Beruf Fußballer. Dann müsste man aj jeden deutschen Arbeiter im Ausland zujubeln...naja, wem Nationalismus und Patriotismus Spaß macht...bitte. Die Industrie der Fanartikel lebt davon. Jeder kann von mir aus Deutschlandfan sein, aber man sollte es keinem aufzwingen und nicht voraussetzen, dass man als Deutscher verpflichtet dazu ist.




Pesimismus habe ich schon öfters heute gehört...


Wenn ich gegen Deutschland bin ist das doch maximal Optimismus (wobei ich es eher realistisch betrachte), da ich auf ein Ausscheiden Deutschlands hoffe.


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hört doch mal auf die deutsche Mannschaft schlecht zu reden. Deutschland war heute in allem Belangen besser als die englische Mannschaft. Und sich jetzt auf das nicht gegebene Tor zu konzentrieren, ist einfach nur armselig. England hat schon in der Gruppenphase teils nicht gerade ansehnlichen Fußball gespielt. Freut euch doch mal mit dieser noch sehr jungen Mannschaft. Immer dieser Pessimismus. -.-



Wieso freuen, wenn man die deutsche Nationalmannschaft mitsamt ihren Schwaben-Trainer nicht gerade sonderlich mag? Ich erkenne an, dass sie besser waren. Freuen? Nein, nicht wirklich. Mich freut es nur für einen: Müller.


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wenn ich gegen Deutschland bin ist das doch maximal Optimismus (wobei ich es eher realistisch betrachte), da ich auf ein Ausscheiden Deutschlands hoffe.


Und wenn sie ausscheiden sollten wäre das nicht schlimm. Das Ziel ist erreicht, die junge Mannschaft hat noch viel vor sich und außerdem wurde der Rivale England vernichtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und außerdem muss man die WM einfach genießen. Es ist einfach geil wie in Berlin aufm Kudamm nichts mehr geht und alles feiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ob Erfolgsfan hin oder her, einfach totale geile Stimmung.

@ Razyl Es geht doch nicht ums nicht Mögen oder Mögen. Deutschland hat heute einfach tollen Kombinationsfußball gespielt, so wie ich ihn lange nicht mehr bei dieser Mannschaft gesehen habe. Und für Müller freust du dich doch nur weil er bei Bayern spielt. -.-


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2010)

Tabuno schrieb:


> @ Razyl Es geht doch nicht ums nicht Mögen oder Mögen. Deutschland hat heute einfach tollen Kombinationsfußball gespielt, so wie ich ihn lange nicht mehr bei dieser Mannschaft gesehen habe. Und für Müller freust du dich doch nur weil er bei Bayern spielt. -.-



Ich habe doch auch geschrieben, dass ich anerkenne, dass sie gut gespielt haben. Deshalb freue ich mich nicht aber, so wie die Idioten, die mit ihren Autos so wunderbar durch die Straßen fahren und rumhupen. Und zum letzten: Lol, nicht wirklich. Müller, Özil und Kroos sind einfach derzeit die drei für mich größten deutschen Talente. Müller mag ich noch etwas mehr, weil er einfach verdammt abgeklärt und ruhig ist. Wie der nach dem Spiel gegenüber den ZDF-Fritzen geredet hat: einfach nur Klasse.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Mich regts nur langsam auf, dass jetzt jeder auf allen Social Networks schreiben muss, wie geil Deutschland doch ist...

Aber wehe, man schreibt, dass DE rausfliegen wird und dass man kein DE Fan ist...


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Mich regts nur langsam auf, dass jetzt jeder auf allen Social Networks schreiben muss, wie geil Deutschland doch ist...
> Aber wehe, man schreibt, dass DE rausfliegen wird und dass man kein DE Fan ist...


Keiner zwingt dich für Deutschland zu sein, aber Deutschland schlecht zu reden ist einfach nur stumpfsinnig. Ignorier doch einfach die Leute, die sich bei einem Sieg Deutschlands freuen. Spätestens am 11. Juli wird es vorbei sein.


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Juni 2010)

Also der Koreaner den ich grade in Aion getroffen hab sagt, dass wir gewinnen xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. Juni 2010)

Ich werde geflamed in fb, weil ich schreibe, dass DE verlieren wird und Argentinien besser ist.


----------



## Falathrim (27. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich werde geflamed in fb, weil ich schreibe, dass DE verlieren wird und Argentinien besser ist.



Komische Freunde hast du da in Facebook. Bei mir ist die versammelte Truppe aus Engländern, Paraguayanern, Mexikanern, Indern, Südafrikanern etc, ganz zu schweigen von spanischstämmigen etc, und da kann man ganz ohne flamen über die WM reden.

Übrigens diese ewige Diskussion wegen dem Tor:
Selbst die SUN, die wohl das reißerischste und deutschlandfeindlichste Blatt Englands ist, hat sich kaum um den Lattentreffer gekümmert, sondern geschrieben, dass, so wörtlich, "Die Three Lions von den Deutschen zerfleischt wurden". Ich hab nen Sack voll Freunde in England, die haben mir gratuliert und gesagt, dass wir mehr als verdient gewonnen haben und sie froh sein können, dass es NUR 4:1 war und nicht 7:1.

Und wer nach dem Spiel von Argentinien sagt, dass wir von denen abgeschlachtet werden, der hat glaube ich auch den Schuss nicht gehört. Wäre das Abseitstor nicht gegeben worden, hätten die bärenstarken Mexikaner locker flockig ein ordentliches Spiel aufziehen können. Und leistungsmäßig müssen wir uns vor den Argentiniern wirklich nicht verstecken.

Übrigens meine These ist, dass Deutschland, sofern sie weiter so spielen wie heute, Weltmeister wird. Und ich bin bei Gott keiner, der das vor der WM gesagt hat. Sie spielen einfach absolut grandios. Keine Mannschaft im Turnier kommt auch nur annähernd an das Niveau des deutschen Teams heran, wenn es so aufspielt wie heute.


----------



## Caps-lock (28. Juni 2010)

Mich nervt eher diese Antihaltung ^^.
Es heißt nicht Hurra sie haben gewonnen, sondern schade sie haben nicht verloren.
Oder auch schade England hat verloren... nein wieder kommen die Stimmen: Schade, Deutschland hat nicht verloren.
Von mir aus kann auch jeder Deutsche für England, Argentinien oder Ghana sein.

Wenn jemand nach dem nächsten Spiel schreibt:
Hey super das Argentinien gewonnen hat, mich freuts weil *hiervonmirausauchunsinnigeBegründungeinsetzen*, ist das für mich voll in Ordnung.

Nicht jeder muss für Deutschland sein, aber wenn man hier schon mitreden möchte, sollte man eine positive Meinung von Fussball haben, bzw überhaupt ne Meinung.
Der Thread heißt hier FIFA WM 2010 Südafrika und nicht wir machen Leuten das Event madig, das sie gerne verfolgen möchte.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Text



/sign

Diese Typen die einfach für [Insert Team which is playing against Germany] um GEGEN den Rest zu sein


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juni 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Mich nervt eher diese Antihaltung ^^.
> Nicht jeder muss für Deutschland sein, aber wenn man hier schon mitreden möchte, sollte man eine positive Meinung von Fussball haben, bzw überhaupt ne Meinung.
> Der Thread heißt hier FIFA WM 2010 Südafrika und nicht wir machen Leuten das Event madig, das sie gerne verfolgen möchte.




seh ich genauso...udn ausserdem ein bischen Volksstimmung ist doch schön.udn nur weil sie von keinem eingeladen werden regen sich hier einige im Forum über die feiernden Deutschen auf.tun mir echt leid die Jungs...das erinnert mich immer an die grantigen verbitterten alten Leute die hinter der Gardine sitzen udn jedes Kind vom Rasen scheuchen weil sie "Lärm" machen...

udn dann immer dieses "aber gegen Argentinien sehen wir schlecht aus" oder "Argentinien ist soooo super"....die haben ihr erstes Spiel gegen den Fussballzwerg(um mal die Wörter von den Quäkern hier zu benutzen) Nigeria auch nur 1:0 gewonnen.und da die meisten Argentinienfanboys hier eh keine Ahnung vom Fussball haben möchte ich die nochmal an die Qualifikation von Argentinien erinnern,welche im allerletzten Spiel gerade so mit ach und krach reingerutscht sind in die WM-Endrunde.ihr könnt ja mal googlen für die schwuchteltruppe aus Argentina und nachschauen das Maratonna beinahe von seinen Landsleuten gelyncht worden wäre,weil die so schlecht gespielt haben...


----------



## Churchak (28. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> möchte ich die nochmal an die Qualifikation von Argentinien erinnern,welche im allerletzten Spiel gerade so mit ach und krach reingerutscht sind in die WM-Endrunde.



na jaaaaaaa allerdings hat sowas am schluss doch eh keine auswirkung mehr. 
erinnern wir uns doch einfach an die letzte WM und wer da gewonnen hat, und vorallem wie verkackt und zum teil billig und langweilig Italien da gespielt hat UND dann doch Weltmeister wurden.Fussball hat leider nicht immer nur mit können zu tun,sondern auch damit wer wo wie oft das Glücksschwein gefickt hat und wer den blinderen Schiri bekommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Juni 2010)

die WM wird für mich als die WM der schiri-fehlleistungen in erinnerung bleiben. falsche torentscheidungen, überflüssige rote karten und elfmeter. grausam. videobeweise sollten endlich auch im fußball eingeführt werden.

nichtdestotrotz klasse spiel der deutschen. sah ja schon fast brasilianisch aus, wie sie da gezaubert haben. obwohl es nach einem 2:2 auch hätte anders kommen können. england war dabei sich zu finden .. 

argentinien gegen deutschland ist schwer zu tippen. da ist jedes ergebnis möglich.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juni 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> na jaaaaaaa allerdings hat sowas am schluss doch eh keine auswirkung mehr.
> erinnern wir uns doch einfach an die letzte WM und wer da gewonnen hat, und vorallem wie verkackt und zum teil billig und langweilig Italien da gespielt hat UND dann doch Weltmeister wurden.Fussball hat leider nicht immer nur mit können zu tun,sondern auch damit wer wo wie oft das Glücksschwein gefickt hat und wer den blinderen Schiri bekommt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jo,geb ich dir recht,aber die deutschen haben in der vergangenheit auch immer recht gut bewiesen das der fussballgott zum teil deutscher ist.da brauchen wir uns auch nix vormachen.udn wie man mit langweiligen sicherheitsfussball weltmeister werdne kann haben eh alle bei uns abgeschaut...nur sind wir jetzt wieder ein schritt weiter und werden mit ansehnlichen Fussball(und Glück) Weltmeister...ich sag Finale Deutschland-Holland...Holland schmeisst die brasilianer raus und wir spanien...


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> .ihr könnt ja mal googlen für die *schwuchteltruppe aus Argentina* und nachschauen das Maratonna beinahe von seinen Landsleuten gelyncht worden wäre,weil die so schlecht gespielt haben...



Solche Beleidigungen kann man aber auch unterlassen, schließlich soll es hier doch um die WM gehen und das hier alle brav für die Deutschen sind. 

Wie gesagt: Ich hoffe einfach, dass die Deutschen noch relativ früh auf die Fresse fallen, damit sich dann wieder ein Großteil der Bevölkerung wieder rausredet. Wie hat es Berserkerkitten in seinem Blog geschrieben: Wenn Deutschland gewinnt sind es "wir", verlieren sie, sind es nur noch "die". Das ist anderen Ländern zwar nicht anders, aber einige müssen sich nicht hinter dem Pseudo-Patriotismus alle vier bzw. sogar zwei Jahre verstecken. 

Klar, die deutsche Mannschaft hat gegen England stark gespielt. Aber auch hier haben sich einige Fehler eingeschlichen, besonders wenn die gegnerische Mannschaft nun mal Druck aufbaut. Da baut die junge Mannschaft halt doch Fehler und das konnte England zumindest einmal, im Grunde sogar zweimal, ausnutzen. In der zweiten Hälfte hatte sogar Gerrard noch eine Torchance im Strafraum, obwohl ein Verteidiger vor ihm stand. 

Es wird auf jeden Fall ein schweres Match gegen die quirligen und schnellen argentinischen Spieler, vor allem wegen Messi und Tevez. Und in der Mitte ist ein Higuain, der bislang sogar schon viermal getroffen hat. 

@ Falathrim:


> Wäre das Abseitstor nicht gegeben worden, hätten die bärenstarken Mexikaner locker flockig ein ordentliches Spiel aufziehen können.



Wäre. Es wurde aber gegeben, genauso wie das Tor für England nicht gegeben wurde. Man weiß nicht, wie es sonst ausgegangen wäre. Argentinien hatte Glück, Deutschland sogar auch.


----------



## Falathrim (28. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wäre. Es wurde aber gegeben, genauso wie das Tor für England nicht gegeben wurde. Man weiß nicht, wie es sonst ausgegangen wäre. Argentinien hatte Glück, Deutschland sogar auch.



Klar...ich wollte damit nur sagen, dass Argentinien nicht ein Olymp von Fußballgöttern ist, die problemlos auch 22 gegnerische Spieler auf dem Platz abschlachten können. Auch die haben ihre Probleme (man soll sich nur die Torwartleistung anschauen...miserabel!) und sind daher definitiv schlagbar.


----------



## Rethelion (28. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ihr könnt ja mal googlen für die schwuchteltruppe aus Argentina



Ich hätte ja jetzt gerne mit dir diskutiert, aber gerade wegen solchen Aussagen habe ich keine Lust.
Ständig muss man sich anhören wie toll Deutschland ist und was für Idioten die anderen sind, und das von Leuten die sich das ganze Jahr nicht für Fussball und auch nicht für Deutschland interessieren und es nur tun solange Deutschland gewinnt. 
Die richtigen Fans nerven mich echt nicht und ich respektiere jeden Fan, egal für welche Mannschaft er ist, aber mich regen die ganzen Heuchler auf, und für die wünsch ich mir das Deutschland verliert.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ständig muss man sich anhören wie toll Deutschland ist und was für Idioten die anderen sind, und das von Leuten die sich das ganze Jahr nicht für Fussball und auch nicht für Deutschland interessieren und es nur tun solange Deutschland gewinnt.
> Die richtigen Fans nerven mich echt nicht und ich respektiere jeden Fan, egal für welche Mannschaft er ist, aber mich regen die ganzen Heuchler auf, und für die wünsch ich mir das Deutschland verliert.



So ist es. Immer bei einer EM oder WM tauchen sonst wie viele Leute auf und freuen sich einen Ast, wenn die deutsche Mannschaft gewinnt und schreien herum "WIR haben gewonnen!!!!!". Aber sobald die Niederlage kommt heißt es überall nur noch "Die haben verloren!". Und das sich bei jeder EM/WM immer hunderte von Fußballexperten melden, die das ganze Jahr eh keinen Fußball verfolgen, das ist auch noch nervig. Das dabei auch Beleidigungen und sonst etwas gegenüber der anderen Mannschaft fallen, das ist sowieso vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Lari (28. Juni 2010)

Egal wie es ausgeht, die deutsche Mannschaft hat bisher eine gute Leistung gebracht.
Australien klar weggeputzt, gegen Serbien eher mit dem Schiedsrichter als gegen Serbien gekämpft, bei Ghana ohne Klose eine akzeptable, wenn auch nicht überragende Leistung gebracht.
Gegen England haben sie wieder gut gespielt, war schön anzusehen.

Und Argentinien? Starke Einzelspieler, viel zu viel über Messi, Deutschland kommt da mit torgefährliche Spielern ala Klose, Özil, Müller, Podolski, das Spiel ist deutlich breiter. Ich gehe von einem Sieg aus, wenn auch nicht so deutlich wie gegen England. Aber sind ja noch 6 Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sympathisant (28. Juni 2010)

die tore schiessen bei den argentiern auch andere. trotzdem ist messy einer der wichtigsten spieler, den man aus dem spiel nehmen muss.

http://de.fifa.com/worldcup/statistics/teams/team=43922/index.html


----------



## Arosk (28. Juni 2010)

Also voll rein und ihm das Bein brechen, wayne Rote Karte, Hauptsache er ist tot, oder?


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Und Argentinien? Starke Einzelspieler, viel zu viel über Messi, Deutschland kommt da mit torgefährliche Spielern ala Klose, Özil, Müller, Podolski, das Spiel ist deutlich breiter. Ich gehe von einem Sieg aus, wenn auch nicht so deutlich wie gegen England. Aber sind ja noch 6 Tage
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar läuft bei Argentinien viel über Messi, immerhin ist es ihr bester Spieler und insgesamt gesehen wohl auch derzeit der weltbeste Fußballer. Aber das heißt ja nicht, dass andere Spieler wie Tevez, Higuain oder Di Maria nicht torgefährlich sind. Auch ein Mascherano kann treffen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. Juni 2010)

Ignoriert doch einfach alle die nicht in euren kleinen elitären Kreis passen...
Am besten sollten eh nur noch all jene die NUR mind. 5 Jahre am Stück Fußball schauen zu sämtlichen Events zugelassen werden und der Rest muss zu Hause bleiben damit IHR ja nicht gestört werdet...

Und kommt mir nicht mit "Das kann man nicht ignorieren"... ihr wollt es einfach nur nicht, weil ihr dann nichts mehr zum rumjammern habt...


----------



## sympathisant (28. Juni 2010)

wollt ihr nicht nen eigenen thread aufmachen, in dem ihr diskutiert, wer über fussball diskutieren darf?


----------



## Edou (28. Juni 2010)

Leute, es ist wohl klar das einige wirklich nicht 100% Fussball Fans sind, und dann bei ner WM oder EM sich "bekennen" und bei einer Niederlage dies Verleugnen und nicht hinter ihrem Team stehn.
Aber man sollte so Fair sein und alle Teams ne Chance geben, und nicht bleidigen sondern den Fussball den man zu sehen bekommt GENIEßEN. Ob Deutschland oder irgend ein anderes Team, wer ins Finale kommt und dies auch Gewinnt ist zurecht Weltmeister (ausser man hat die Schiedsrichter gekauft *g*). Ich persöhnlich stehe auch mehr hinter Deutschland, dennoch taten mir die Engländer leid, als die ihr 2:2 nicht gepfiffen bekommen hatten, den so hätte das Spiel auch ganz anders ausgehen können. Und wenn das passiert wäre, hätten die Engländer zurecht gewonnen, und die Deutschen zurecht verloren, auch wenn sie Jungen dynamischen Fußball spielen, sind sie noch nicht wirklich sicher über ganze 90min. Wenn sie ihre Schwarzen 5 Minuten haben dann siehts dumm aus, die werden auch zu schnell leichtsinnig, nach dem 2:0 gestern z.b anstatt weiter zu drücken lassen sie locker und geben den Engländern Chancen. 

Also: Man kann hinter seinem Land stehen, sollte aber auch seine Fehler sehen, und die anderen Teams zumindest mit Respekt betrachten und deren Spielweise "bewundern". Und wenn man Fliegt dennoch weiterhin zu seinem Land stehn, denn WIR gewinnen und WIR Verlieren. Nicht WIR gewinnen DIE Verlieren. (Sollte auf jedes land gemeint sein zu dem man mehr oder weniger hält.)


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juni 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja jetzt gerne mit dir diskutiert, aber gerade wegen solchen Aussagen habe ich keine Lust.
> *schade,gerade nach deinen intelligenten posts zum Thema Fussball hätte ich unheimlich gerne ellenlange posts mit dir ausgetauscht
> 
> *Ständig muss man sich anhören wie toll Deutschland ist
> ...


----------



## Lari (28. Juni 2010)

DIE werden ja nicht verlieren ;D


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das dabei auch Beleidigungen und sonst etwas gegenüber der anderen Mannschaft fallen, das ist sowieso vorprogrammiert.




"wer frei von Sünde ist,der werfe den ersten Stein"


----------



## Edou (28. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> "wer frei von Sünde ist,der werfe den ersten Stein"



Auf einmal trifft ihn ein Stein im Nacken
"Mutter lass den Schei*"

Sry der musste sein.

@Lari
Nein, wenn Verlieren WIR. Was ich aber dennoch nicht hoffe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (28. Juni 2010)

Und wenn sie verlieren geht die Welt auch nicht unter. Waren bisher ein paar schöne Fussballwochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Weltmeister-Titel wäre da auch nur das Sahnehäubchen und ein Grund am Montag nach dem Endspiel Urlaub zu haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (28. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Und wenn sie verlieren geht die Welt auch nicht unter. Waren bisher ein paar schöne Fussballwochen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Jap, ich mein HEY wir haben es bis ins Viertelfinale mit einem sehr Jugen unerfahrenem Team geschafft.
Selbst dann würd ich noch auf die Straße gehn und zu meinem Land stehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (28. Juni 2010)

Sehe ich genau so. Dass wir direkt auf England und Argentinien treffen ist ja fast schon ein worste case wenn man sieht, was für Manschaften da noch aufeinander treffen. Gegen Argentinien, die in diesem Jahr echt sehr gut sind, rauszufliegen wäre keine Schande... ich hoffe dennoch auf ein gutes munteres Spiel (und ein wenig auch auf einen Sieg).


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juni 2010)

udn auch bei der letzten WM war Argentinien der haushohe Favorit udn wie es ausgegangen ist weiss ja auch jeder...
ohne Frage bestätige ich, dass Argentinien die besseren Spieler in ihren Reihen hat,aber ein Zusammengewürfel von Topspielern ergiebt nicht unbedingt eine Siegermannschaft.udn ich hatte hier schon erwähnt das bei diesem Turnier die Mannschaftsleistung im Vordergrund steht....und ich werde auch nicht müde zu erwähnen,das eine mannschaft nur so gut spielt wie es der Gegner zulässt.von daher wird das Spiel ein ganz anderes als das was Argentinien bisher als Gegner hatte....aber bestimmt werd ich mit den Hinweisen schon wieder als pro-deutsch abgestempelt...


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

Wann findet Deutschland vs. Argentinien eig statt also welches Datum oder wo kann man das nachgucken?^^


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juni 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wann findet Deutschland vs. Argentinien eig statt also welches Datum oder wo kann man das nachgucken?^^




Samstag 03.07. um 16 Uhr


----------



## Zwirbel (28. Juni 2010)

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


war kein tor !!!​


----------



## Dropz (28. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Samstag 03.07. um 16 Uhr



ok danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (28. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ich hoffe einfach, dass die Deutschen noch relativ früh auf die Fresse fallen, damit sich dann wieder ein Großteil der Bevölkerung wieder rausredet. Wie hat es Berserkerkitten in seinem Blog geschrieben: Wenn Deutschland gewinnt sind es "wir", verlieren sie, sind es nur noch "die".



oh man du bist wie teile der Eng. Presse die ziehn auch immer noch vergleiche zum 2. Weltkrieg man wach endlich auf und bekomm mit das wir nimmer 1980 haben(ja ich bin mir bewust das der 2. weltkrieg 1945 aus war aber die beschreibung mit den abwenden passt nu mal nur noch ins letzte jahtausend)! 
Wie sehr die Deutschen hinter ihrer Mannschaft stehn hat man doch spätestens seit Klinsi Trainer war immer wieder schön sehn können wo man auch wenns nicht zum Sieg gereicht hat selbige gefeiert hat und eben sich nach dem ausseiden NICHT von ihr abgewendet hat.
Bzw was mir am besten an der jetzigen Mannschaft gefällt ist dieser super Fussball den man da aufblitzen sehn kann wo man sieht das es EINE Manschafft ist und nicht ne Ansammlung von Egos die alle ihr Ding nur machen wollen,so schöne zuspiele wie in den Deutschen Spielen hat man doch ansonsten in dem Turnier recht selten. Wenn man da noch bedenkt das da grosse Teile noch am anfang ihrer Kariere stehn wird einen ganz schwindlig und man kann nur inständig hoffen das die nie die Bodenhaftung verliern.
Ums kurz zu machen es macht meisten einfach nur Freude dan Jungs beim spieln zuzusehn weil man eben auch was zu sehn bekommt.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> oh man du bist wie teile der Eng. Presse die ziehn auch immer noch vergleiche zum 2. Weltkrieg man wach endlich auf und bekomm mit das wir nimmer 1980 haben!



Wo ziehe ich Vergleiche zum 2. Weltkrieg? Brille liegen gelassen irgendwo?

Was ich mit meinen Beitrag dort oben meinte: Wenn WM oder EM ist, ja dann sind die Deutschen schnell da mit ihren Patriotismus. Aber danach... so gut wie gar nichts. Sie reden sich doch selbst immer ein, dass das ja nicht gehe, von wegen 2. WK. Aber wenn unsere Mannschaft irgendwo in Afrika Bälle rumschießt, dann geht es auf einmal....


----------



## Valinar (28. Juni 2010)

Jedes "Fussballnation" kennt diese begeisterung während einer WM und bei anderen großer Wettbewerben.
Schon seit ewigkeiten ist das so.
Ist es schlimm das sich auch die Deutschen freuen?
Auf was soll man denn nach der WM Stolz sein?
Merkel&Co?
Man feuert die Mannschaft an und freut sich über jeden Sieg.
Fans feuern auch ihre Mannschaften an und halten das Vereinszeichen hoch.
Das ist nicht nur ein Spiel sondern auch ein Wettkampf gegen andere Nationen.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Juni 2010)

Unser Bier gegen Pizza, Gyros, Froschschenkel, Käse und schlechte Gesundheitsversorgung!


----------



## Sortus (28. Juni 2010)

hier gehts um Fußball, muss das nun sein ne' politische Rede hier zu halten? Ist doch nur rumgetrolle! Deutschland 3:1 Argentinien


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. Juni 2010)

^^ das doofe ist das ich am sa. kein fussball sehen kann Oo , da ich was mit mein schatzi was geplant habe , habe immer gedacht das schland erst um 20:30 spielen ^^ leider nihct naja egal wenn alle schland fans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 < < so rum laufen haben wir verloren und wenn alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 < < haben wir gewonnen xD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juni 2010)

Sehs schon, wenn Deutschland verlieren wird...

a) Der Schiedsrichter war Schuld, weil er (1) Schlecht gepfiffen hat oder (2) ein Ausländer ist.

b) Ein Ausländer im deutschen Team hat uns ins Verderben gekickt.

c) Deutschland hatte einfach Pech.

d) Die Hackfressen von Argentinier waren so viel schlechter, dass kann einfach nicht sein (siehe Punkt a) bis c))




Jaja, ich freu mich shcon, wenn Deutschland verloren hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (28. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sehs schon, wenn Deutschland verlieren wird...
> 
> a) Der Schiedsrichter war Schuld, weil er (1) Schlecht gepfiffen hat oder (2) ein Ausländer ist.
> 
> ...




In a, b und d liest man von DIR eine dicke Prise Rassismus oder den Vorwurf, die anderen wären es, raus.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. Juni 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> In a, b und d liest man von DIR eine dicke Prise Rassismus oder den Vorwurf, die anderen wären es, raus.



Schon möglich, bisschen kritisch. Ich kenn die Hardcore Fans und die rassistischen Kommentare, ist bei der WM leider so.


----------



## Churchak (28. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wo ziehe ich Vergleiche zum 2. Weltkrieg? Brille liegen gelassen irgendwo?
> 
> Was ich mit meinen Beitrag dort oben meinte: Wenn WM oder EM ist, ja dann sind die Deutschen schnell da mit ihren Patriotismus. Aber danach... so gut wie gar nichts. Sie reden sich doch selbst immer ein, dass das ja nicht gehe, von wegen 2. WK. Aber wenn unsere Mannschaft irgendwo in Afrika Bälle rumschießt, dann geht es auf einmal....



nirgens,ich zog nur den vergleich der ewig gestrigen in dem fall dem ewigen thema 2. wk in der eng. Presse vor jedem deut-eng spiel und deiner bejaung der zizierten meinung die sich allerdings auf die deutsche mannschaft und dern fans bezog,was dir wohl entgangen ist .
Und genau da hat sich zumindest in diesem jahrtausend viel gewandelt sprich selbst nach nem turnier aus ist es halt in der breiten Bevölkerung weiterhin unsere Mannschaft. was wohl auch an der Mannschaft der letzten Jahre liegen mag die es einem leicht macht sie wohlwollend zu betrachten.

Desweiteren warum sollte man zu jeder gelegenheit Deutschlandfahnen schwenken wollen? Viele fühln sich halt wohl inzwichen eher als Europäer .Das ändert aber nix dran das man seine Mannschaft anfeuern möchte und diverse Anlässe zum feiern nutzt um mal Flagge zu zeigen.Ist halt wie in der Bundesliega da erzählste nem Fan doch auch ned das er doch doof sei mit den Farben seiner mannschaft im stadion aufzulaufen weil er das nicht Täglich zelebriert ........wobei dir trau ich das zu.


----------



## Churchak (28. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Sehs schon, wenn Deutschland verlieren wird...
> 
> a) Der Schiedsrichter war Schuld, weil er (1) Schlecht gepfiffen hat oder (2) ein Ausländer ist.
> 
> ...



du langweilst erzählst auch aller 5 seiten das gleiche leg mal ne neue scheibe auf bzw aus welcher Alpenrepublik kommst du den? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was ich mit meinen Beitrag dort oben meinte: Wenn WM oder EM ist, ja dann sind die Deutschen schnell da mit ihren Patriotismus. Aber danach... so gut wie gar nichts. Sie reden sich doch selbst immer ein, dass das ja nicht gehe, von wegen 2. WK. Aber wenn unsere Mannschaft irgendwo in Afrika Bälle rumschießt, dann geht es auf einmal....



naja,Razyl,jetzt bewegst du dich mit deinen Begründungen aber im infantilen Bereich...da du aber intelligent bist musst du doch selbst zugeben das diese Sätze ein bissel merkwürdig sind....also "in Afrika ein bischen die Bälle rumschiessen" ist ja wohl die Untertreibung des Jahres.es ist WM...WELTMEISTERSCHAFT, wo zig Mio Menschen täglich dran teil haben.Freud und Leid von ganzen Nationen spiegelt sich dort unten wieder.Emotionen,Leidenschaft,Begeisterung weltweit.udn das weisst du ganz genau,denn du bist genauso fussballbegeistert wie wir.also hör auf das so lapidar abzutun,warum man in dieser Zeit Natinalstolz zeigt...
udn genauso schwierig ist es ausserhalb der WM-Zeit Nationalstolz zu haben,denn dann gerät man sehr schnell in den Verdacht zu dem braunen Abschaum zu gehören,da uns die Vergangenheit einfach nicht loslässt.ALLE,aber auch alle anderen Länder können ihren Stolz zeigen,nur wir dürfen es nicht.und auch das ist kein geheimnis.und deswegen versteh ich deinen satz nicht warum "danach" kein Patriotismus da ist
wir können alle zwei Jahre unseren Stolz zeigen udn das tun wir mit Inbrunst.lasst doch den Deutschen wenigstens DAS Vergnügen.mehr bleibt uns nämlich nicht...

und zum thread zurück zu kommen:ich gönne den weltmeistertitel auch anderen als den deutschen,wenn sie denn guten und begeisternden Fussball spielen.aber momentan seh ich diese Art von Fussball nur bei uns,bei Holland,bei Argentinien und jetzt gerade bei Brasilien.alle anderen blieben unter ihren Erwartungen.sogar von meinem Favorizten Spanien bin ich bisher enttäuscht....
auf alle Fälle gibst schon zwei vorgezogene Finalspiele:einmal Brasilien-Holland und Deutschland-Argentinien....
tolle Spiele auf die ich mich richtig freue.und ich lass mir jedenfalls nicht den Spass an der WM nehmen durch ewige Nörgeleien udn rumgemuffel von der Anti-Deutschland-Fraktion,sondern feier richtig schön mit meinen Freunden diese WM-Party.sollen doch die Trolle alleine in ihren Zimmern schmoren udn Hassparolen rausholen,ich habe meinen Spass...


----------



## Haxxler (29. Juni 2010)

Wieso muss man Fußball immer mit Politik in Verbindung bringen? Man bejubelt und unterstützt die Mannschaft.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (29. Juni 2010)

ähähähäähähähhäähhähäähähähäh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
japan ist raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 piep paraguay totz dotrmund fan


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Was ein Grotten-Kick da eben. Naja, Paraguay weiter und nun entwickelt sich das Ganze mal wieder zu einem Europa/Süd-Amerika Turnier. Auch wenn eine afrikanische Mannschaft noch dabei ist :-)


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

Es wurde eine Petition gestartet (in Deutschland, glaube durch Die Linke), dass das Tor der Engländer nachträglich als gültig erklärt wird. Fair Play stünde an erster Stelle.


----------



## Kremlin (29. Juni 2010)

beide haben ziehmlich schlecht gespielt.


----------



## Hinack (29. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es wurde eine Petition gestartet (in Deutschland, glaube durch Die Linke), dass das Tor der Engländer nachträglich als gültig erklärt wird. Fair Play stünde an erster Stelle.






Was soll man von der Linken auch erwarten? Wie kann irgentjemand so eine Partei nur ernst nehmen?


Raus wären die Engländer so oder so.


----------



## Kremlin (29. Juni 2010)

Hinack schrieb:


> Was soll man von der Linken auch erwarten? Wie kann irgentjemand so eine Partei nur ernst nehmen?
> 
> 
> Raus wären die Engländer so oder so.



ist ja nur wegen der fairness.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (29. Juni 2010)

auch wenn england das TOR bekommen sollte sind sie draussen ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (29. Juni 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> auch wenn england das TOR bekommen sollte sind sie draussen ^^


Nein, seit dem Spiel von Paraguay und Japan sind die Tore wertvoller geworden (elfmeter Tore zählen nüch)...sprich, das Tor zählt inzwischen schon 1,72324 Tore...Tendenz steigend!


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (29. Juni 2010)

Hinack schrieb:


> Was soll man von der Linken auch erwarten? Wie kann irgentjemand so eine Partei nur ernst nehmen?


ich würde eher die linken wählen als eine der großen parteien die schon seit jahrzehnten alles nur schlechter machen.

wie kann man parteien ernstnehmen die ein verbot von glühbirnen durchsetzen, ohne auch nur mit einem experten gesprochen zu haben?
oder die einfach mal die haltung von angeblich gefährlichen exotischen tieren verbieten (auch ohne experten zu befragen).
oder oder oder.

naja demokratie gibt es hier ja eh nicht.



@topic:
würde mich sehr wundern wenn para auch im viertelfinale überlebt nach dieser leistung.
aber abwarten, gab ja diese wm schon einige überraschungen.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es wurde eine Petition gestartet (in Deutschland, glaube durch Die Linke), ...



Hmm habe gerade vorhin nach dieser Info im Fernsehen 
mal bei den öffentlichen Petitionen des Bundestages nachgeschaut ...

Entweder wollen die Linken nur besser dastehen, mit einer Fernsehente.
Oder die Petition ist nicht öffentlich, was dann ja eher daneben wäre.

Jedenfalls finde ich keine derartge Petition.

Und irgendwie kann ich mir solch eine Petition auch gar nicht vorstellen.
Denn alle Petitionen haben eine gewisse Laufzeit.
In diesem Falle würde die so lange gehen, daß gar keiner mehr von der WM spricht. (na fast)^^

Fand vorhin das Video nett zusammengemixt - nur Netzer hätten se darin weglassen können. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BG4Q9FfaVnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



ps. 
Die Linke Partei wäre mit die allerletzte Partei die gewählt werden dürfte.
Wer die wählt, hat nix aus der deutschen Geschichte gelernt.
Gysi -> "Toller" Vorsitzender - gleichzeitig Ex-Diktator-Mitarbeiter - ?würdiger Wendehals - Deutsche Regierung Erpresser

so - und nun wieder zur Fussball-WM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




greetz


----------



## Lari (29. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es wurde eine Petition gestartet (in Deutschland, glaube durch Die Linke), dass das Tor der Engländer nachträglich als gültig erklärt wird. Fair Play stünde an erster Stelle.



Was für ein Blödsinn Oo Sollte das ernst sein: man kann sich auch anders lächerlich machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deinen Kommentaren a) bis d) : sollte auch das dein Ernst gewesen sein ---> lächerlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wie war das nach dem Halbfinal aus 2006? Ich glaube die Deutschen wurden wie Weltmeister empfangen, keine Ausreden, schön gespielt aber trotzdem verloren.

Ich hab manchmal das Gefühl es wird ihnen nicht gegönnt, weil die eigene Mannschaft schon ausgeschieden ist, bisschen Frust ablassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juni 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Es wurde eine Petition gestartet (in Deutschland, glaube durch Die Linke), dass das Tor der Engländer nachträglich als gültig erklärt wird. Fair Play stünde an erster Stelle.




jo,hätte ich nix dagegen,aber im gegenzug wird das Tor den engländern von 1966 in Wembley aberkannt...Fairplay...wenn schon,denn schon...


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2010)

Und wieder wird nun diskutiert über den Ball der Zukunft.
Wird sich Fifa nun für den digitalen Fußball entscheiden?



> *Ein Mikrochip entscheidet*
> Dabei handelt es sich um einen Fußball, der mit einem Mikrochip ausgestattet ist.
> Sobald der Ball die Torlinie überquert, sendet er ein Signal aus, das der Schiedsrichter über eine Spezialuhr empfängt.
> Ein Piepston informiert den Referee dann, ob es wirklich ein Tor war oder nicht.
> ...


-> *Quelle mit weiteren Infos*

Die Idee stammt schon von 1966, wo es auch Entscheidungsprobleme seitens der Schiedsrichter gab.

greetz


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juni 2010)

puh,ich glaub zwei gegensätzlichere spiele hätten an einem tag nicht stattfinden können...zum einen der schlaftablettenfussball zwischen Para udn japan,und zum anderen das rassige spiel spanien gegen portugal.in den ersten 10 minuten war hier schon mehr los als in 120 minuten beim altherrenkick davor...
mein tip 2:1 für spanien...aber vlt fallen hier nachher auch so viele tore wie beim elmeterschiessen im andern spiel


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Bitte kein Chip im Ball, aller höchstens Tor-Schiris. Der Fußball lebt mit seinen Fehlern, die nun mal zu Tragik und Freude führen. Klar, es ist unschön und ärgert einen, wenn ein Tor für die eigene bzw. auch für die gegnerische Mannschaft nicht gegeben wird, aber man muss damit leben, auch wenn es danach immer Diskussionen geben wird.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Und wieder wird nun diskutiert über den Ball der Zukunft.
> Wird sich Fifa nun für den digitalen Fußball entscheiden?




ich vermute schon,aber nicht mit dem Zukunftsball sondern wohl eher für den 5ten schiri mit fernsehbild,der ggf über Tor oder Nichttor entscheidet...
ich glaub den ball werden wir nicht zu sehen bekommen,denn ich denke die kosten wären schon ziemlich hoch.wir bräuchten ja nicht nur ein ball,sondern für ne wm zig solcher bälle.wie anfällig ist die technik bei gewaltschüssen von sag ich mal poldi?können andere funksysteme die technik im ball stören?könnte man den ball manipulieren?wie ist die flugeigenschaft eines solchen balles mit der technik drin?noch flatterhafter?
diese fragen könnte man mit einer einzigen torlinienkamera ausblenden.und über den kostenvergleich brauch man sich glaub ich nicht unterhalten...


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (29. Juni 2010)

tor-schiris gibt es bereits. die nennen sich linienrichter. das nicht gegebene tor von england war keine fehlentscheidung des schiedrichters, sondern des linienrichters.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Bitte kein Chip im Ball, aller höchstens Tor-Schiris.


aber sowas von /sign

Digtal Fußball kann ich auf dem PC spielen.
Zu Fußball gehören nun mal all dieses Dinge, wie auch Fehlentscheidungen +++
Er hat sich eh schon zu sehr verändert (Richtung Geldgier).

Irgendetwas "Menschliches" sollte imo auch beim Sport erhalten werden.


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juni 2010)

Beide haben es nicht gesehen und reklamiert. Also auch von beiden Schiris eine Fehlentscheidung.


----------



## Thuum (29. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Was für ein Blödsinn Oo Sollte das ernst sein: man kann sich auch anders lächerlich machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://de.eurosport.yahoo.com/29062010/30/petition-bundestag-tor-england-anerkennen.html


Da kannst du sehen, dass die Petition ernst gemeint ist. Und im ARD haben sie das vorhin auch nochmal erwähnt.


----------



## Lari (29. Juni 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> http://de.eurosport....anerkennen.html
> 
> 
> Da kannst du sehen, dass die Petition ernst gemeint ist. Und im ARD haben sie das vorhin auch nochmal erwähnt.


Das die das ernst meinen glaub ichd ir, dennoch finde ich die Aktion lächerlich.
1. Bringt es nichts.
2. Sollte von vornherein klar sein, dass niemals ein Tor im Nachhinein anerkannt wird.

Also warum das ganze? Sich mal gepflegt zum Affen machen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ... wie anfällig ist die technik bei gewaltschüssen von sag ich mal poldi? ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich seh's schon kommen ...

<Werte Spieler>
<Wir haben beim zukünftigen Training neue Trainingseinheiten>
<Dazu gehören nun intensives Lattenschuss~ und Pfostenschusstraining>
<Und haut mir nicht alle Bälle kaputt!!!!!!>

^^


----------



## Thuum (29. Juni 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Das die das ernst meinen glaub ichd ir, dennoch finde ich die Aktion lächerlich.
> 1. Bringt es nichts.
> 2. Sollte von vornherein klar sein, dass niemals ein Tor im Nachhinein anerkannt wird.
> 
> ...



Finde auch, dass diese Aktion einfach nur lächerlich ist.

Die Politiker sollten sich lieber um ihre eigenen Probleme kümmern.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juni 2010)

was ich zu geil in diesem spiel finde:selbst die tröten können nicht manolos trommel übertönen...gerade wieder gehört


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Da kannst du sehen, dass die Petition ernst gemeint ist. Und im ARD haben sie das vorhin auch nochmal erwähnt.


Wie ich oben schon schrieb, ich kann die Petition nirgends finden.

entweder
1. Das Ganze ist doch eine Ente
2. Sie ist nicht öffentlich - sondern nur intern, was aber nicht gehen mag, da sie extern gestellt sein soll
3. Ich habe sie doch übersehen
4. kA ^^

-> *Deutscher Bundestag - Öffentliche Petitionen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Wie ich oben schon schrieb, ich kann die Petition nirgends finden.
> 
> entweder
> 1. Das Ganze ist doch eine Ente
> ...



es wurde ein petitionsausschuss einberufen,das heisst nicht das die petition auch eingereicht wird.der nichtgenannte Mönchengladbacher hat diese petition bei den linken eingereicht.so hab ich das verstanden...


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> es wurde ein petitionsausschuss einberufen,


Du meinst ne Sitzung des Ausschusses?
Denn den Auschuss selber gibt es permanent.

Na dann scheint das Ganze, wie vermutet, eher intern zu laufen.

So nun genug Politik^^ bt WM


----------



## Deanne (29. Juni 2010)

Wenn nach jeder Fehlentscheidung bei dieser WM eine Petition eingereicht werden würde... Nein, das will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. Wir haben genug Probleme im Land, als dass man sich auch noch mit sowas auseinandersetzen müsste.


----------



## Ulthras (29. Juni 2010)

1:0 Spanien, Mit der Nummer 7 Villa in der 63.


----------



## shadow24 (29. Juni 2010)

gooooooooooooooool....jetzt wirds nochmal richtig spannend.jetzt muss portugal kommen...


----------



## schneemaus (29. Juni 2010)

Ich find's schade, dass Japan rausgeflogen ist. Hätte die gerne weiter gesehen. Waren am Donnerstag mit Japanern Fußball schauen, seitdem hab ich mir das "IKE IKE IKE IKE!!!!!!" angewöhnt XD


----------



## Ulthras (29. Juni 2010)

Spanien - Portugal: Endstand 1:0, Spanien ist im Viertelfinale, dank Villas Abseitstor in der 63. , Ronaldo die Schwuchtel ist raus, im Viertelfinale trifft Spanien nun auf Paraguay, dass gegen Japan im Elfmeterschießen gewann


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2010)

Und damit sind wieder ein paar Mannschaften aus der Umfrage weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Folgende Viertelfinal-Partien stehen:

2. Juli (16.00 Uhr): Niederlande - Brasilien
2. Juli (20:30 Uhr): Uruguay - Ghana
3. Juli (16.00 Uhr): Argentinien - Deutschland
3. Juli (20.30 Uhr): Paraguay - Spanien


----------



## Grushdak (29. Juni 2010)

*@ Ulthras*
Bitte keine Beleidigungen (zumal noch hinter'm Rücken) - auch wenn Du ihn nicht leiden kannst!


----------



## Ulthras (29. Juni 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> *@ Ulthras*
> Bitte keine Beleidigungen (zumal noch hinter'm Rücken) - auch wenn Du ihn nicht leiden kannst!


'tschuldigung :-(


----------



## EisblockError (29. Juni 2010)

Spanien hat richtig mies gespielt.

momentan haben nur 3 Mannschaften Chancen auf den Cup und das sind: Argentinien, Brasilien und Deutschland


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> 2. Juli (16.00 Uhr): Niederlande - Brasilien



das ist zu schade,dass das schon nachmittags gebracht wird...dieses Spiel ist neben den Deutschlandspielen das interessanteste Spiel in der WM bisher udn ich hätte es gerne abends geschaut.bin schon am überlegen ob ich das nicht tatsächlich aufnehme...


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Spanien hat richtig mies gespielt.
> 
> momentan haben nur 3 Mannschaften Chancen auf den Cup und das sind: Argentinien, Brasilien und Deutschland



und was ist mit Holland?????also da muss Brasilien aber sehr gut spielen, um gegen die weiter zu kommen.ist eigentlich ein vorgezogenes Finalspiel in meinen Augen...


----------



## Hubautz (30. Juni 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und was ist mit Holland?????



Wir meinen schon das gleiche Holland oder? Die Holländer die ich gesehen habe, haben sich bislang auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.


----------



## shadow24 (30. Juni 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wir meinen schon das gleiche Holland oder?



wenn du auch die Holländer meinst,die sich in der Quali mit 6 Siegen in 6 Spielen als erste europäische Mannschaft für die Endrunde qualifiziert haben udn im laufenden Turnier gerade mal 2 Gegentreffer hinnehmen mussten udn in einer zwar nicht sehr starken aber doch mit unangenehmen Gegenern wie Kamerun,Japan udn Dänemark gespickten Vorrundengruppe als einzigstes Team neben Argentinien mit drei Siegen durchgesetzt hat...ja

udn mit Ruhm bekleckert hat sich nun wahrlich noch keine der Mannschaften dort in Südafrika...


----------



## Falathrim (30. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Spanien hat richtig mies gespielt.
> 
> momentan haben nur 3 Mannschaften Chancen auf den Cup und das sind: Argentinien, Brasilien und Deutschland


Erstens mal hat Spanien großartig gespielt...mir persönlich hat es Spaß gemacht, das Spiel zu sehen, und sie spielen wirklich schönen Fußball...dass sie gegen eine Mannschaft, die im gesamten WM-Turnier nur ein einziges Tor hinnehmen musste (das Siegtor von Spanien), und das gegen Gegner wie Brasilien und eben Spanien, Probleme hatte (btw. ist Portugal auch die Nummer 3 der FIFA-Weltrangliste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Probleme hatten, ist klar. Dagegen sind ja die Gegner von Brasilien und Argentinien echte Hochkaräter gewesen. 
JEDE Mannschaft, die noch im Turnier ist, kann Weltmeister werden. Wir reden hier schließlich über Fußball. 
Allerdings hoffe ich als Halbfinalisten auf Deutschland, Holland, Spanien und Ghana, was nicht zu unwahrscheinlich ist.



Hubautz schrieb:


> Wir meinen schon das gleiche Holland oder? Die Holländer die ich gesehen habe, haben sich bislang auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.


Nicht? Aber Brasilien mit ihrem Handspiel äääh "jugo efectivo"?
Holland hat bisher insofern gut gespielt, dass sie immerhin unangefochten ins Viertelfinale gekommen sind...wobei sie natürlich keine echten Gegner hatten...da keine Mannschaft sie ernsthaft fordern konnte, denn sie sind *hüstel* zu gut. 
Und jetzt wo Robben wieder dabei ist sehen wir auch mal den "foetball totaal" aufblitzen...


----------



## Haxxler (30. Juni 2010)

Holland spielt vielleicht nicht den attraktivsten Fußball, aber sie bringen konstant gute leistung. Was bringt ein Ronaldo oder Messi wenn der Teamgeist fehlt.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön 54% sehen Deutschland als weltmeister (aber nur wenn GOmez NICHT spielt) so solls sein leute.

Mal guggen vll geh ich zum Halbfinale wieder Public viewing machen das war zur letzten WM einfach genial :O


----------



## boonfish (2. Juli 2010)

Ich liebe Holland^^


----------



## Crackmack (2. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Spanien hat richtig mies gespielt.
> 
> momentan haben nur 3 Mannschaften Chancen auf den Cup und das sind: Argentinien, Brasilien Holland und Deutschland



*fixed*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juli 2010)

Melo hat erst ein Eigentor verschuldet (Ball aufs eigene Tor plus Torwartfehler) und dann hat er am Schluss noch die Nerven verloren und ist gegangen. Schade, am Anfang haben sie noch sehr schön gespielt, doch dieser Fehler und das Gegentor hat sie komplett aus dem Rythmus gebracht und sie haben das Spiel verloren. Sie sind es eben nicht gewohnt, sowas noch als Team zu drehen. bestes Beispiel war Melo. Nunja, Holland hat ja jetzt praktisch einen Freifahrtsschein ins Finale, weil Uruguay bzw. Ghana da wohl nichts machen können...

Deutschland WIRD morgen verlieren und ich tippe auf ein Finale Holland gegen Argentinien.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

Tja, ein durchwachsenes Halbfinale, das erst nach dem dämlichen Eigentor von Melo richtig an Fahrt gewonnen hat. Carlos Dunga ist damit nicht mehr Nationaltrainer Brasiliens. Jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage: Schafft die Niederlande auch das Halbfinale gegen Ghana/Uruguay? Wenn ja, dann sehen wir sie wohl im Finale gegen Spanien o. Argentinien.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. Juli 2010)

mir absolut unverständlich wieso die trainer immer aufhören wenn sie mal nicht weit genug kommen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> mir absolut unverständlich wieso die trainer immer aufhören wenn sie mal nicht weit genug kommen.



Dunga war schon vor der WM, sogar während der WM-Quali stark in Kritik geraten, da er laut der Bevölkerung und den Medien auf die falschen Spieler gesetzt hat und weil er Ergebnisorientierten Fußball spielt, nicht den "Samba-Fußball", den man eigentlich sonst von Brasilien kennt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. Juli 2010)

geht ja nicht nur um den einen trainer. ist doch überall so. eine wm oder em und wieder neuer trainer. so kommt ne mannschaft aber nicht wirklich vorran, wenn ständig der trainer gewechselt wird.

wenn deutschland rausfliegt wird auch löw aufhören. nur warum?


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dunga war schon vor der WM, sogar während der WM-Quali stark in Kritik geraten, da er laut der Bevölkerung und den Medien auf die falschen Spieler gesetzt hat und weil er Ergebnisorientierten Fußball spielt, nicht den "Samba-Fußball", den man eigentlich sonst von Brasilien kennt.


Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso er nicht Ronaldinho mitgenommen hat. Der scheint ja wieder in besserer Form zu sein und er hätte sicher alles getan für das Team.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> geht ja nicht nur um den einen trainer. ist doch überall so. eine wm oder em und wieder neuer trainer. so kommt ne mannschaft aber nicht wirklich vorran, wenn ständig der trainer gewechselt wird.
> 
> wenn deutschland rausfliegt wird auch löw aufhören. nur warum?


Weil du bei einem verdammt großen Event versagt hast. 



Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso er nicht Ronaldinho mitgenommen hat. Der scheint ja wieder in besserer Form zu sein und er hätte sicher alles getan für das Team.



Tja... Ronaldinho steht für Zauberfußball, net für den Dunga-Fußball


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Weil du bei einem verdammt großen Event versagt hast.


nein. sogar die trainer der mannschaft die ein finale verlieren (und damit zweiter sind) hören auf. versagt ham die dann sicher nicht.
auch ein dritter oder vierter platz ist in solch einem tunier kein versagen.


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nein. sogar die trainer der mannschaft die ein finale verlieren (und damit zweiter sind) hören auf. versagt ham die dann sicher nicht.
> auch ein dritter oder vierter platz ist in solch einem tunier kein versagen.



Für viele Favoriten nicht. Für Mannschaften wie Brasilien, Italien, Argentinien & co. geht es bei einer WM nur um den Titel. Wenn man früh scheitert, fliegt man als Trainer oder geht freiwillig.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (2. Juli 2010)

richtig und genau das ist ja das bescheuerte. der trainer hat die mannschaft erfolgreich weit gebracht. wird dann rausgeworfen weil halt andere mannschaften etwas besser waren oder mehr glück hatten.
die mannschaft muss sich dann erstmal wieder an neue trainingsmethoden gewöhnen. ob diese dann besser sind sei mal dahingestellt.

dieses ständige trainerwechseln ist einfach nur unsinn und schadet den mannschaften nur.


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Wir meinen schon das gleiche Holland oder? Die Holländer die ich gesehen habe, haben sich bislang auch nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert.




seit dem 02.07. um 17.15 Uhr schon...


----------



## shadow24 (2. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Tja, ein durchwachsenes Halbfinale




schade hättest du jetzt nicht die namen danach reingesetzt hätte ich gesagt du bist deiner zeit voraus


----------



## Razyl (2. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> schade hättest du jetzt nicht die namen danach reingesetzt hätte ich gesagt du bist deiner zeit voraus



Fuck >< Ich meine natürlich Viertelfinale :S


----------



## Edou (2. Juli 2010)

Was ein Elfmeter Krimi, und das Handspiel kurz vor ende macht das ganze noch recht Unfair. 


Naja Gratulation an Uruguay


----------



## nuriina (3. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dropz (3. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


passt doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erz1 (3. Juli 2010)

nuriina schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Stand heut morgen in der Bildzeitung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2010)

Halbzeitstand Deutschland : Argentinien 1:0 (durch Müller in der 3. Minute)

Ich find's Klasse, wie sich Deutschland bisher mausert.
Mein, aufpassen müssen sie dennoch, doch die sie haben das Zeug zum Sieg.

weiter so!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Deutschland früh in Führung und über die Länge hinweg gesehen bisher die bessere Mannschaft, aber die Argentinier sind immer noch brandgefährlich und haben sich längst noch nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

Schlaaand!!!

Keine Ahnung woher die Mode kommt, das "Deut" wegzulassen. Lustig ist es.

Schlaaand!!!


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2010)

Go messi go messi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin für argentinien, allein nur wegen maradonna... der typ ist einfach göttlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2010)

Ich mochte Diego noch nie - Argentinier auch nicht (kommen mir irgendwie wie seit eh und je zu arrogant rüber, wennauch nicht alle).

Vor allem mag ich Diego seit dieser WM nicht, weil er letztens sein Kreuz verkehrtrum trug -
wenn meine Augen mich nicht getäuscht haben - also das Gegenteil von göttlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möge der "Bessere" gewinnen!

ps. 
Was kann denn schon Messi?
Schiessen klappt jedenfalls schon mal gar nicht heute (bisher).

Ich kann mich immer amüsieren, wie bestimmte "Stars" erst hochgejubelt werden,
in Teamarbeit aber sehr oft versagen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (3. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Go messi go messi
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Göttlich dämlich xD


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Ich bin für alle, Hauptsache Deutschland Verliert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich bin für alle, Hauptsache Deutschland Verliert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



sieht im moment eher weniger danach aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Das ist aber nicht das Finale. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (3. Juli 2010)

Schade irgendwie, da verliere ich fast jede mögliche Wette.
Aber wenigstens hatte ich mit den gelben Karten recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2010)

Zum Schutz Argentiniens empfehle ich in der 90. Minute das Spiel abzupfeifen. xD


----------



## Valinar (3. Juli 2010)

Tja Deutschland hat anscheind nicht verloren.
Haben sich einige geirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch & Respekt!

Ich wünschte, ich Deutschland hätten die Menschen im Alltag wieder genauso viel Zuversicht und Ehrgeiz.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Spy3Nd2D6w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das Finale.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das kommt noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2010)

Na ja... schade um Argentien, die andere Manschaft mit dem deutschen Wappen auf dem Trikot war besser *HUST*


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

Gz. Paar Deutsche gewinnen im Ausland ein Fußballspiel und schon kommen megapatriotische und teilweise rassistische Bemerkungen und Haltungen.

Deutschland WIRD nicht Weltmeister und ich gönne es den besoffenen Deutschen, die ihren Wortschatz auf maximal 3 Worte reduzieren, nicht.

Plötzlich sind es WIR, die Deutschen, weil paar Leute im Ausland im Fußball gewinnen. Schon traurig, wie manche ihre Würde verlieren und sich vollsaufen, nur weil die Deutschen etwas gewinnen.

Nunja, dann ist eben gegen Spanien Schluss.




Achja, der Löw nervt mich auch nur noch mit seinen Reaktionen.


----------



## Churchak (3. Juli 2010)

Puh die haben Argentinien echt geschlachtet aber war echt spannend das Spiel zumindest immer wenn die Agentiener vor unserm Tor waren was ja auch nicht gerade selten vorgekommen ist.
Aber gegen Spanien wirds wirklich hart ohne Müller ich find neben Schweinsteiger und Friedrich einer der 3 wichtigsten/besten Spieler unserer mannschaft.


----------



## Valinar (3. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gz. Paar Deutsche gewinnen im Ausland ein Fußballspiel und schon kommen megapatriotische und teilweise rassistische Bemerkungen und Haltungen.
> 
> Deutschland WIRD nicht Weltmeister und ich gönne es den besoffenen Deutschen, die ihren Wortschatz auf maximal 3 Worte reduzieren, nicht.
> 
> ...



Im scheiße quatschen bist du auf alle fälle Weltmeister.
Am meisten kotzen mich leute wie dich zurzeit an.

btt:
Deutschland hat verdient gewonnen  und war klar die bessere Mannschaft.
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Firun (3. Juli 2010)

Messi.. hat irgendwer Messi gesehen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sehr verdient gewonnen, super Spiel der Deutschen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Full ....


Der Einzige, der hier im Forum absolut daneben haut und beleidigend wird - das bist Du!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

Ich bin gerade sehr gereizt, also halte ich mich mal besser zurück. Ich komm nochmal zurück, wenn Deutschland dann draußen ist und der Schiedsrichter und alles wieder Schuld ist.


----------



## Firun (3. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade sehr gereizt, also halte ich mich mal besser zurück. Ich komm nochmal zurück, wenn Deutschland dann draußen ist und der Schiedsrichter und alles wieder Schuld ist.



Manchmal frage ich mich schon was leute in einem Thema suchen das sie dann gar nicht so zu interessieren scheint.

btw: auch Provozieren verstößt gegen die Netiquette also untelasst es bitte.

Seid Freundlich und habt Spass miteinander und nicht immer gegeneinander  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*@Valinar* , ich habe deinen Beitrag entfernt wenn du fragen dazu hast wende dich *bitte per PM* an mich.


----------



## Korgor (3. Juli 2010)

Überragend!

Nur eines nervt, das Gehupe draußen auf den Straßen -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Juli 2010)

klar gewonnenes spiel .. einfach nur genial wie die deutschen gespielt haben!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> klar gewonnenes spiel .. einfach nur genial wie die deutschen gespielt haben!



Nunja, sie waren in diesem Spiel wirklich besser. Bei den Argentiniern hat wirklich sehr viel nicht gestimmt.


----------



## der_era (3. Juli 2010)

So, Argentinien können wir auch streichen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bye Bye Diego! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das ist aber nicht das Finale.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo sind'se denn, die Schweizer ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Deutschland hat verdient gewonnen, aber es hat sich mal wieder haargenau dasselbe Bild gezeigt wie schon gegen England: Sie lassen ab der 40. Minute bis ungefähr zur 60. Minute nach und da kommt der Gegner zur Torchancen, die Argentinien hier (LEIDER) nicht genutzt hat. Und Neuer war heute erneut nicht 100% souverän, sondern hat 1-2 Patzer gehabt, die für Deutschland gut ausgegangen sind. Jetzt droht natürlich Spanien als Gegner und wie das letzte Spiel gegen Spanien bei der EM 2008 ausging, nicht in einem Freundschaftsspiel, wissen hier wohl noch alle. Klar ist, dass Spanien noch nicht die Topleistung abruft, aber das kann sich schnell ändern. Obwohl mir ein Finale Paraguay gegen Uruguay besser gefallen würde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juli 2010)

Mensch Messi, wo war er denn?


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obwohl mir ein Finale Paraguay gegen Uruguay besser gefallen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wäre ziemlich 'guay' 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mensch Messi, wo war er denn?



Von 3 Deutschen eingekesselt und der 4te hat dann mal den Ball abgenommen. Und er hatte leider viel Pech mit seinen Torschüssen.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Von 3 Deutschen eingekesselt und der 4te hat dann mal den Ball abgenommen. Und er hatte leider viel Pech mit seinen Torschüssen.



Och, du haettest mal England sehen muessen. Die sind auch mit 3 Mann auf einen Deutschen gegangen. Er hatte ein Freistoss gehabt und schiesst schoen ueber das Tor drueber.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Mensch Messi, wo war er denn?



Auf dem Feld und er hat relativ oft gegen drei Deutsche Verteidiger den Ball gehalten... Das dann noch ein vierter dazukommt und ihn noch mehr bedrängt, zeigt wohl auch, dass Deutschland wahnsinnigen Respekt vor dem Weltfußballer hat.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Wäre ziemlich 'guay'
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich fand den Sieg zurecht, bis zum Schluss konnte Messi nix machen ^^

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6AhGSBrlqc


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

Yeah, von medien prodzierter Patriotismus trifft auf deutschenhass eines Linken. 

Ich warte nurnoch darauf dass Stühle fliegen. 

(Wenn alkopopsteuer jetzt damit kommt, er sei nicht Links, dann frage ich im Vorraus: Warum
schreibt er dann wie einer?)


----------



## Soramac (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Auf dem Feld und er hat relativ oft gegen drei Deutsche Verteidiger den Ball gehalten... Das dann noch ein vierter dazukommt und ihn noch mehr bedrängt, zeigt wohl auch, dass Deutschland wahnsinnigen Respekt vor dem Weltfußballer hat.



Yep, aber haben sie ein Tor geschossen? Nein.

Wenn er von 4 Leuten eingekesselt wird, kann er einfach passen zu einem anderen. Der wohl moeglich frei stehen wuerde und so bessere Chancen haetten.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Wo sind'se denn, die Schweizer ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



-_- wir waren fast immer dabei, davon können Andre Länder nur Träumen... 

Und so wie es aussieht bleibt ottmar hitzfeld Bei uns, wenn der Bleibt und uns weiter Trainiert siehe ich Sehr gute Chancen für die Nächste WM. Er ist ja einer der besten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wenn er von 4 Leuten eingekesselt wird, kann er einfach passen zu einem anderen. Der wohl moeglich frei stehen wuerde und so bessere Chancen haetten.



Nicht wenn man eingekesselt wird. Und man hat dennoch gesehen, dass man einen Messi nicht vollständig stoppen kann. Er hat teilweise ordentliche Pässe immer noch produziert und zudem konnte so ein Di Maria mal gefährlich vor das Tor kommen. Wie gesagt: Gutes Spiel der deutschen, mit wiedereinmal ihren berühmten zwanzig Minuten, wo sie nicht voll konzentriert sind.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> -_- wir waren fast immer dabei, davon können Andre Länder nur Träumen...
> 
> Und so wie es aussieht bleibt ottmar hitzfeld Bei uns, wenn der Bleibt und uns weiter Trainiert siehe ich Sehr gute Chancen für die Nächste WM. Er ist ja einer der besten.
> 
> ...



Das beste war eh das 1:0 gegen Spanien. 4 Spanier greifen an, 10 Schweizer in der Abwehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ja, besser als Frankreich auf jeden Fall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, das jetzige Buffed-Umfrageergebnis spiegelt ja die Meinungsumfrage bei den Deutschen 
(vor dem Spiel gegen Argentinien) nahezu identisch wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also: Buffed ist Deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Die Deutschen waren teilweise genauso eingekesselt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*soWäscheaufhängen*


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Das beste war eh das 1:0 gegen Spanien. 4 Spanier greifen an, 10 Schweizer in der Abwehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Schweiz ist auch mehr eine Defensive Mannschaft, so lange Abwehren bis der Gegner müde wird und dann gegen Schluss Tor reinballern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Schweiz ist auch mehr eine Defensive Mannschaft, so lange Abwehren bis der Gegner müde wird und dann gegen Schluss Tor reinballern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hat in den letzten beiden Gruppenspielen nicht ganz geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht wenn man eingekesselt wird. Und man hat dennoch gesehen, dass man einen Messi nicht vollständig stoppen kann.



hmmm für mich schaut es aus als hät man ihn sehr erfolgreich für den rest der WM gestopt bessser geht es ja nun wirklich nicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Die Schweiz ist auch mehr eine Defensive Mannschaft, so lange Abwehren bis der Gegner müde wird und dann gegen Schluss Tor reinballern.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr langweilt die nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> hmmm für mich schaut es aus als hät man ihn sehr erfolgreich für den rest der WM gestopt bessser geht es ja nun wirklich nicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, nun kommen die Spanier wohl. Und die sind ebenfalls durchaus gefährlich, auch wenn derzeit nicht so stark wie 2008. Wird wohl ein erneut schweres Match, vor allem weil Mister Müller fehlt.


----------



## Dweencore (3. Juli 2010)

Jo ohne Müller wird es schwieriger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wir haben noch Klose , Poldi usw...


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Obwohl mir ein Finale Paraguay gegen Uruguay besser gefallen würde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist vermutlich so eine Art Zwangsopportunismusvermeidung.
Man guckt, was die Allerwenigsten interessieren könnte und setzt sich dann dafür ein.

Das macht einen dann zu einem bewunderten Individualisten.....oder auch nicht.


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> Jo ohne Müller wird es schwieriger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du meinst " HOLY F*CK*NG SHit Over ninethousand metres ich zieh ab" Poldi? Der typ is bei sowas´n witz. Auch wenn er gelegentlich mal 1-2 nette aktionen hat, nur sein Ego nervt in vielen fällen.

Ich hoffe löw bringt Marin von beginn, oder Kroos. Aber ich denke Müller wird fehlen, der typ is in seinen Jungen Jahren der Hammer!

Aber sonst, recht unterhaltsames Spiel.


----------



## Thoor (3. Juli 2010)

Poldi sollte besser mal richtig Deutsch lernen ~.~ aber das scheint heutzutage in einer Nationalmannschaft nichtmehr gefragt zu sein >.>


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Das ist vermutlich so eine Art Zwangsopportunismusvermeidung.
> Man guckt, was die Allerwenigsten interessieren könnte und setzt sich dann dafür ein.
> 
> Das macht einen dann zu einem bewunderten Individualisten.....oder auch nicht.



Nö, ich finde es lustig. Damit hätte keiner vor der WM gerechnet und wäre durchaus ein witziges Finale, mit zwei Mannschaften die nicht gerade die Favoriten sind. Das wäre ein durchaus spannendes Spiel. Klar, die Chancen sind gering, denn ein Finale Deutschland - Holland oder Spanien - Holland ist weitaus realistischer.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juli 2010)

vor dem spiel war ich noch am rumwitzeln das deutschland mindestens 4 : 0 gewinnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hellseherrische kräfte unso ... wieder eine superkraft mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das argentinien aber auch verdient so wie maradonna seine klappe vorher aufgerissen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und meinen kommentar zu alko verkneife ich mir mal ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

Ich finde Maradonna toll. Alleine seine Art die Einwürfe vorzubereiten.^^


----------



## Nebola (3. Juli 2010)

Ich finde deine Sig ziemlich arm, das ist Niveaulos.


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2010)

Mertesacker is toll. So höflich, und nett. *applaus*

@Alko: Wir sind sowas wie freunde, glaub ich. Aber lass doch Deutsche sein wie sie sein wollen. Nach all der Zeit um die Vergangenheit lass die jenigen auf ihr land Stolz sein, auch WENN es NUR ein SPIEL ist. Was damals Passiert ist, ist schrecklich gewesen, und nicht zu entschuldigen. Aber auf sowas Stolz zu sein ist wenigstens ein Schritt in die Richtige richtung, um sich von den Grausamen taten zu entfernen. (Nicht vergessen, wichtig zu wissen was unser Folk tat ist es.) Und zu den "Nation-Heuchler" die rauskommen wenn WM ist: Glaubt ihr Afrika z.b macht das nicht genauso? Die wenn die Wm nicht wäre würden die sich auch um ihr Leben kümmern, um ihr überleben. Und interessieren sich nicht für Fussball, zumindest nicht alle. Also lasst die Deutschen Deutsche sein, genauso wie die anderen auch für ihr Land stehen. Wer gewinnt der hat es meist Verdient. Selbst wenn Deutschland ausfliegt im Halbfinale, bin ich nicht Sauer und beleidige dieses Land, ich stehe mit STOLZ gegenüber der Leistung, und Wünsche dem weiterkommendem Team glück. Natürlich Nervt es, wenn leute sich zusaufen und dann mit ihren Autos Rumhupen, aber in anderen Ländern wird es nicht anders sein.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> @Alko: Aber lass doch Deutsche sein wie sie sein wollen.



Lass ihn doch genauso machen, was er will. Und was du schreibst: Das kann ich auch das ganze Bundesliga-Jahr über die ganzen Bayern-Hassern sagen. Aber jetzt, wo WM ist, das sind irgendwie viele für Spieler des FCB... kurios, irgendwie. Auf einmal sind Spieler wie Schweinsteiger, Müller oder Lahm die tollen, deutschen Helden... und sobald die BuLi beginnt jammern alle wieder über den FCB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (3. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch gegen diesen WM Hype, aber normale Leute können sowas Ignorieren, einige offensichtlich nicht und begeben sich auf das gleiche Niveau (falls sie es nochnicht sind) und jetzt wird von beiden Seiten genervt.


So ist das halt wenn man anderen nichts gönnt...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juli 2010)

für deutschland sein ist ja auch schon wieder mainstream und das ist ja bekanntlich schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch genauso machen, was er will. Und was du schreibst: Das kann ich auch das ganze Bundesliga-Jahr über die ganzen Bayern-Hassern sagen. Aber jetzt, wo WM ist, das sind irgendwie viele für Spieler des FCB... kurios, irgendwie. Auf einmal sind Spieler wie Schweinsteiger, Müller oder Lahm die tollen, deutschen Helden... und sobald die BuLi beginnt jammern alle wieder über den FCB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich lass ihn doch. Und ja ich bin kein Bayern fan, dennoch habe ich ihnen die Schale gegönnt, Verdient rausgespielt. Genauso wie DFB-Pokal, nur mit der CL hats nicht gereicht. (da stand ich ganz hinter ihnen da es Allgemein Deutschland hilft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. Juli 2010)

Nebola92 schrieb:


> Ich finde deine Sig ziemlich arm, das ist Niveaulos.



Nicht nur die Signatur...der Kerl hat wohl echt kaum Freude im Leben, wenn er sich über ein Sportevent so aufregen kann *lach*
Ich geh feiern!


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Ich lass ihn doch. Und ja ich bin kein Bayern fan, dennoch habe ich ihnen die Schale gegönnt, Verdient rausgespielt. Genauso wie DFB-Pokal, nur mit der CL hats nicht gereicht. (da stand ich ganz hinter ihnen da es Allgemein Deutschland hilft
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Aber viele, viele andere net und doch jubeln sie jetzt Spielern des FCB zu, die spätestens beim nächsten Bundesligaspiel mehr oder minder "gehasst" werden, wenn sie ein Tor schießen gegen den eigenen Verein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Aber viele, viele andere net und doch jubeln sie jetzt Spielern des FCB zu, die spätestens beim nächsten Bundesligaspiel mehr oder minder "gehasst" werden, wenn sie ein Tor schießen gegen den eigenen Verein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hey, Müller, HERR Schweinsteiger, Lahm. und kp wer noch alles bei denen Spielt gerade, glaub au Badstuber oder? Sind gute Junge Talente, und wegen einem Spiel hasse ich sie doch nicht, nichtmal wenn sie meine Blauweißen abball0rn. Natürlich wäre ich enttäuscht, aber hassen? Nein danke, ich hab lieber Spaß beim Schönen Fussball.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Hey, Müller, HERR Schweinsteiger, Lahm. und kp wer noch alles bei denen Spielt gerade, glaub au Badstuber oder? Sind gute Junge Talente, und wegen einem Spiel hasse ich sie doch nicht, nichtmal wenn sie meine Blauweißen abball0rn. Natürlich wäre ich enttäuscht, aber hassen? Nein danke, ich hab lieber Spaß beim Schönen Fussball.



Ich habe auch von den vielen anderen Experten gesprochen, die egal wie Bayern spielt, Hauptsache gegen sie sind. Und genau solche jubeln auch gerade ihnen zu. Und genau das ist immer wieder kurios...


----------



## Edou (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe auch von den vielen anderen Experten gesprochen, die egal wie Bayern spielt, Hauptsache gegen sie sind. Und genau solche jubeln auch gerade ihnen zu. Und genau das ist immer wieder kurios...



Natürlich, sowas ist nicht Schön. Aber die aussagen einiger anderer find ich auch nicht schön. Aber dann so aussagen wie Deutschland ist kacke, sie habens Verdient zu Verlieren, nur weil kp der Großteil der Deutschen fan sein heucheln.Aber dann hätte es sogut wie jedes Team Verdient zu verlieren. Weil in einigen anderen Ländern es genauso ist, das wird nicht mit in betracht gezogen.


----------



## EisblockError (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Lass ihn doch genauso machen, was er will. Und was du schreibst: Das kann ich auch das ganze Bundesliga-Jahr über die ganzen Bayern-Hassern sagen. Aber jetzt, wo WM ist, das sind irgendwie viele für Spieler des FCB... kurios, irgendwie. Auf einmal sind Spieler wie Schweinsteiger, Müller oder Lahm die tollen, deutschen Helden... und sobald die BuLi beginnt jammern alle wieder über den FCB
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da stimme ich dir zu, aber der Bayern Hass lässt immer mehr nach

Früher war er auch begründet, so arrogant und eingebildet wie die wahen, aber heutzutage bekommen die das einfach nur von ihren alten mit.


----------



## Lily:) (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe auch von den vielen anderen Experten gesprochen, die egal wie Bayern spielt, Hauptsache gegen sie sind. Und genau solche jubeln auch gerade ihnen zu. Und genau das ist immer wieder kurios...



WM ist WM und bei der Bundesliga geht es um die Vereine. Ich verstehe absolut nicht, wo dein Problem ist?!
Klär mich bitte auf.

In der WM spielen die besten Spieler eines Landes für ihr Land. Fakt.
Das hat mit der käuflichen Bundesliga eínfach Null zu tun.


----------



## EisblockError (3. Juli 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> WM ist WM und bei der Bundesliga geht es um die Vereine. Ich verstehe absolut nicht, wo dein Problem ist?!
> Klär mich bitte auf.
> 
> In der WM spielen die besten Spieler eines Landes für ihr Land. Fakt.
> Das hat mit der käuflichen Bundesliga eínfach Null zu tun.



Und wogegen sind die Bayern Hasser dann?

Die hassen einfach nur weil sie sonst nichts in ihrem Leben zu tun haben.

PS. Bin Werder Fan und auch kein Bayern Hasser trotz Pokalfinale


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Lily:) schrieb:


> WM ist WM und bei der Bundesliga geht es um die Vereine. Ich verstehe absolut nicht, wo dein Problem ist?!
> Klär mich bitte auf.
> 
> In der WM spielen die besten Spieler eines Landes für ihr Land. Fakt.
> Das hat mit der käuflichen Bundesliga eínfach Null zu tun.



Kurios, dass dennoch die Bayern-Hasser gegen die Mannschaft und gegen den Verein wettern. Und soweit ich informiert bin gehören Lahm & co zur Mannschaft des FC Bayern München. Und da wird immer wieder gewettert... Und jetzt, wo sie für die Deutsche Mannschaft spielen, da jubeln die Bayern-Hasser auch. Doppel-Moral in toller Ausprägung.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich habe auch von den vielen anderen Experten gesprochen, die egal wie Bayern spielt, Hauptsache gegen sie sind. Und genau solche jubeln auch gerade ihnen zu. Und genau das ist immer wieder kurios...



Ganz abgesehen davon dass du hier sämtlichen Leuten etwas unterstellst was nicht so sein muss unterscheiden eben einige Leute zwischen BuLi und WM. Schlimm? Warum? Vereine vertreten eben meist ein bestimmtes Image, das nicht unbedingt von den Einzelspielern abhängt, sondern auch vom Managment etc.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen davon dass du hier sämtlichen Leuten etwas unterstellst was nicht so sein muss unterscheiden eben einige Leute zwischen BuLi und WM. Schlimm? Warum? Vereine vertreten eben meist ein bestimmtes Image, das nicht unbedingt von den Einzelspielern abhängt, sondern auch vom Managment etc.



Ich unterstelle gerne Leuten etwas. Mach ich zu gerne. 

Und zum Rest: Dann sollte man sich in bestimmten Foren auch nicht über die Spieler negativ äußern. Man musste vorigen Saison, als Bayern wieder Meister wurde bzw. auf dem Weg zur Meisterschaft war, viel über den Verein in den Foren hören aber auch über deren Spielern. Das ein Schweinsteiger ja völlig "Überbewertet" sei usw.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Juli 2010)

Es gibt aber Spieler, die in der BuLi nicht annähernd das leisten, was sie in der Nationalmannschaft leisten... von daher kann sich die Meinung die man über die Spieler hat sehr ändern.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Es gibt aber Spieler, die in der BuLi nicht annähernd das leisten, was sie in der Nationalmannschaft leisten... von daher kann sich die Meinung die man über die Spieler hat sehr ändern.



Och, ein Thomas Müller und ein Bastian Schweinsteiger und auch ein Lahm haben auch während der Bundesliga-Saison sehr ordentliche Leistungen gezeigt. Sonst wäre wohl ein Müller auch derzeit nicht mal im WM-Kader, hätte er keine so tolle Saison gespielt.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Juli 2010)

Wenn man aber halt nurmal ein scheiß Spiel von denen gesehen hat und jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag. Und auch das "Elite"-Image der Bayern tut ihnen in dem Zusammenhang nicht unbedingt gut. Akzeptiere einfach, dass viele Fußballfans nicht nur mit dem Hirn, sondern besonders mit dem Herzen Fußball schauen.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Wenn man aber halt nurmal ein scheiß Spiel von denen gesehen hat und jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag. Und auch das "Elite"-Image der Bayern tut ihnen in dem Zusammenhang nicht unbedingt gut. Akzeptiere einfach, dass viele Fußballfans nicht nur mit dem Hirn, sondern besonders mit dem Herzen Fußball schauen.



Ja, was durchaus für viele Leute spricht. Wie gesagt: Doppel-Moral vom Feinsten.


----------



## Ohrensammler (3. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Akzeptiere einfach, dass viele Fußballfans nicht nur mit dem Hirn, sondern besonders mit dem Herzen Fußball schauen.



Dem guten Razyl ist Fussball vermutlich völlig egal.
Er hat nur ne Spitzenmöglichkeit gefunden ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (3. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dem guten Razyl ist Fussball vermutlich völlig egal.
> Er hat nur ne Spitzenmöglichkeit gefunden ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kann ja auch nich angehen, dass so viele Menschen gerade glücklich sind. Also muss man halt rummosern wo es nur geht.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Juli 2010)

Nicht Doppelmoral, Leidenschaft. Aber das kann man wahrscheinlich nur verstehen, wenn man selbst dabei ist oder Vollblutfans kennt.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Dem guten Razyl ist Fussball vermutlich völlig egal.
> Er hat nur ne Spitzenmöglichkeit gefunden ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, mir ist Fußball völlig egal. Jap, stimmt wohl. DU hast den Durchblick. Hat man dich irgendwie schon gewürdigt dafür? Ich hoffe es doch, wäre ja eine große Enttäuschung wenn nicht.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Juli 2010)

Und nun atmen alle mal tief durch und kommen wieder runter und reden über die WM und über Fußball und hören auf so dermaßen provokant zu sein. Und nein, das war keine Bitte.


----------



## boonfish (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Genau, mir ist Fußball völlig egal. Jap, stimmt wohl. DU hast den Durchblick. Hat man dich irgendwie schon gewürdigt dafür? Ich hoffe es doch, wäre ja eine große Enttäuschung wenn nicht.



Du redest ja Stunden lang um nichts zu sagen. oO 

Aber zurück zum Thema. 

Wer soll das deutsche Team noch aufhalten? 
Der größtn Favorit ist nicht nur besiegt, sondern wurde vorgeführt. 
Wenn wir jetzt nicht Weltmeister werden, wann dann? 
Finale: Deutschland - Holland ...


----------



## Firun (3. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Du redest ja Stunden lang um nichts zu sagen. oO
> 
> Aber zurück zum Thema.
> 
> ...



Also Deutschland Holland würde mir auch sehr gut gefallen.

Aber warten wir doch mal ab was Spanien so macht ,die sind auch nicht zu unterschätzen.


----------



## Lillyan (3. Juli 2010)

Spanien wird noch ein echt harter Gegner (und ich kann mir noch nict vorstellen, dass Paraguay gewinnt), aber auf ein Deutschland-Niederlande-Finale würde ich mich richtig freuen.


----------



## Petersburg (3. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte nicht gedacht das es Deutschland wirklich so weit schafft o_O


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2010)

Paraguay müsste eigentlich 1:0 führen.

Aber das Schiedsrichtergespann hat ja das Tor nicht anerkannt, warum weiß wohl niemand.


----------



## Skatero (3. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Paraguay müsste eigentlich 1:0 führen.
> 
> Aber das Schiedsrichtergespann hat ja das Tor nicht anerkannt, warum weiß wohl niemand.



Weil es Offside war.


----------



## Thuum (3. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Weil es Offside war.


Nein, Nelson Valdez, der das Tor gemacht hat, stand nicht im Abseits.


----------



## Soramac (3. Juli 2010)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
*Sehr geehrte Italiener, Franzosen und Engländer! Der Abflug nach Hause verzögert sich noch etwas, da wir noch auf unsere argentinischen Fluggäste warten!*
[/font]


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2010)

DEUTSCHLAND...war das geil....Deutschland schickt die Argentinier wieder nach Hause und bringt Maratonna zum weinen.der wird bestimmt zu hause ausgebürgert.was hab ich ihm das gegönnt...der alte sprücheklopfer....
und danach party auf der strasse,nachdem wir ein schönes poolbad genommen haben.10 leute mit klamotten da rein.waren aber bei der hitze sofort wieder trocken.udn dann zu den autocorsos in die innenstadt.wahnsinn...fahnenmeer udn super stimmung...
puh,bemitleidet hab ich aber trotzdem die leute auf dne fanmeilen die da in tödlicher hitze zu tausenden da in der sonne standen

mist ist, dass müller am mittwoch nich mitspielt.das kann uns das finale kosten.ich vermute mal es geht wieder mal gegen spanien,auch wenn paraguay gut mitspielt


----------



## Falathrim (3. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Nein, Nelson Valdez, der das Tor gemacht hat, stand nicht im Abseits.



Trotzdem war ein Spieler, der definitiv im Abseits stand beim Abspiel, aktiv an der Szene beteiligt...war Abseits.

Achja, was ich zu den mickrigen Miesmachern sagen möchte:
Seid ihr beleidigt oder warum reagiert ihr so zickig darauf, dass sich Deutschland heute final als mit Abstand beste Mannschaft des Turniers entpuppt hat (endgültig)? Ganz im Ernst: So sehr ich eure Aversion gegen den Mainstream verstehen kann (ich war auch mal so), solltet ihr einfach mal ZUGEBEN, dass Deutschland heute IN JEDER Phase (auch 40.-60. Minute) die bessere Mannschaft war (Eine Mannschaft mit einem Angriff wie Argentinien würde in 20 so schwachen Minuten zum Tor kommen, das ist FAKT) und dementsprechend das ewige Rumgejaule beenden! NATÜRLICH ist Nationalstolz, gerade ausgelöst durch ein Spiel, vollkommen irrational, aber das ist auch das Zugehörigkeitsgefühl zu einem Verein oder die Identifikation mit einer bestimmten politischen Gruppe. 
Man kann sich auch einfach von der puren BEGEISTERUNG, die durch unser Land schwappt mitreißen lassen...

Und @Razyl:
Ich kann den FC Bayern München unsympatisch finden und GLEICHZEITIG Bayern-Talente wie Schweinsteiger, Lahm, Kroos, Badstuber, Müller etc. in der deutschen Fußballnationalmannschaft bejubeln. Denn trotz aller irrationaler Aversion gegen einen Konkurrenzverein meines eigenen bevorzugten Bundesligavereins kann ich als rational denkender Fußballfan das Talent von Spielern anerkennen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> DEUTSCHLAND...war das geil....Deutschland schickt die Argentinier wieder nach Hause und bringt Maratonna zum weinen.der wird bestimmt zu hause ausgebürgert.was hab ich ihm das gegönnt...der alte sprücheklopfer....
> und danach party auf der strasse



Finde ich ziemlich störend, wenn man den Autoverkehr blockiert und die anderen Leute stört.


Und ich glaube es war niemals die Absicht, Maradonna zum weinen zu bringen. Er ist stark mit dem Team verbunden. Ein Löw würde niemals seine Gefühle zeigen. Und Maradonna wird niemals ausgebürgert. Er ist wenn schon Ehrenbürger von Argentinien.


----------



## Falathrim (3. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Finde ich ziemlich störend, wenn man den Autoverkehr blockiert und die anderen Leute stört.



Angesichts der Tatsache, dass mindestens 40 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland gerade am Jubeln und Feiern sind, weil die Nationalmannschaft im Nationalsport auf grandiose Weise gesiegt hat, wird die maximal andere Hälfte leider Gottes damit klarkommen müssen...schließlich leben wir in einer Demokratie, in der die Mehrheit Recht hat...wenn es jemanden stört darf er sich gerne bei der Polizei oder der Politik melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit:
shadow wo hast du geschaut und dann gefeiert? Ich war in der Schröderstraße, danach Marktplatz und dann im Hemingway's ein argentinisches Steak futtern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Finde ich ziemlich störend, wenn man den Autoverkehr blockiert und die anderen Leute stört.
> *du findest es störend das der verkehr gestört wird?also das stört mich aber jetzt...
> 
> *Und ich glaube es war niemals die Absicht, Maradonna zum weinen zu bringen.
> ...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

LOL Penalty um Penalty xD


----------



## boonfish (3. Juli 2010)

Drei Elfmeter nach einander...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Der Kommentator vom Schweizer Fernsehen finde ich gut "Paraguay, die Schweiz von Südamerika" xD (weil es auch Kleines Land ist)


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> shadow wo hast du geschaut und dann gefeiert? Ich war in der Schröderstraße, danach Marktplatz und dann im Hemingway's ein argentinisches Steak futtern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wir haben privat bei einem kumpel geschaut in adendorf.der hat da ein haus und ein fetten aufgebauten pool.wir sind in unserem brausekopf alle nach dme grandiosen sieg da reingehüpft.aber alle hatten auch nur trikot und turnhose an.da war man ruckzuck wieder trocken...und nüchtern
dann sind wir mit drei Autos(die frauen sind gefahren) fahneschwenkend von adendorf nach lüneburg rein,am kino vorbei,dann schiessgrabenstr lang bis zur friedrich ebert brücke.durch kaltenmoor dahinten und dann dahlenburger landstr wieder zur kreuzung rechts rum wieder in die schiessgrabenstr und nach adendorf zurück.zum sande hin war gesperrt .da standen polizisten und haben den corsos zugewunken
als wir in adendorf ankamen bin ich mit zwei kumpels mit rad nochmal nach lbg rein und zum markt gefahren.da haben wir noch ein bissel mitgefeiert...
hast in der schröderstr im maxx fussball geschaut?geile idee mit dem argentinischen steak))))

btt:mist tatsächlich wiedre gegen spanien...und dann ohne müller.da hab ich jetzt arge bedenken...


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2010)

Hmmm, also nach dem letzten Spiel kann ich nur sagen, das Finale mit Deutschland kann man schon riechen -
jedenfalls wenn die Spanier im kommenden Spiel imo wieder so unkoordiniert spielen.

Bin mal gespannt ...


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Hmmm, also nach dem letzten Spiel kann ich nur sagen, das Finale mit Deutschland kann man schon riechen -
> jedenfalls wenn die Spanier im kommenden Spiel imo wieder so unkoordiniert spielen.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt ...



gegen uns spielen dié bestimmt wieder richtig super....das wird ne ganz harte nuss.spanien liegt uns überhaupt nicht.und wenn die in sspiel kommen dann halten wir die nicht auf.spanien ist und bleibt für mich der favorit der wm...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juli 2010)

england und argentinien waren ja auch "harte nüsse" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2010)

Naja, Argentinien finde ich um Einiges schwieriger als Spanien und gleichwertiger zu Deutschland.
Und wie wir die gepackt haben, sieht man ja.

Wie auch immer - der Bessere gewinnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit:*

Und wenn Deutschland ins Spiel kommt, hält man die ebenso wenig auf, 
wie man schon öfters nun sehen konnte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2010)

naja,sonst war ich bisher der optimist,aber spanien ist echt ne super truppe,auch wenn die heute schlecht gespielt haben.aber die paras ware auch super defensiv udn als dritter der südamerikaner in die wm gekommen...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Was ich beiden Team sagen kann Spanien und besonders an Deutschland "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall"


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was ich beiden Team sagen kann Spanien und besonders an Deutschland "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall"




mensch sam musst du nicht noch ein paar terroristen hops nehmen?


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Was ich beiden Team sagen kann Spanien und besonders an Deutschland "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall"


Fragt sich nur, wer hier grad hochmütig ist.
Die Deutschen jedenfalls nicht, nach (seit) dem Ghanaspiel.
Also ... wer ist nun hochmütig und hat heute sehr sehr knapp gewonnen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Ne hab gerade über mein Opsat neuen Auftrag rein bekommen, "Töten sie Klose,Müller, und Schweinsteiger" morgen 09:00 geht dein Flug ab Zürich, Ihre Ausrüstung erhalten sie von ottmar hitzfeld. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, wer hier grad hochmütig ist.
> Die Deutschen jedenfalls nicht, nach (seit) dem Ghanaspiel.
> Also ... wer ist nun hochmütig und hat heute sehr sehr knapp gewonnen?
> 
> ...



Spanien hat bislang nicht vom Titel geredet. Und selbst bei einem Vorrunden-Aus hätte der Trainer bleiben dürfen... also Hochmut sah irgendwie bislang anders aus.


----------



## Grushdak (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spanien hat bislang nicht vom Titel geredet. Und selbst bei einem Vorrunden-Aus hätte der Trainer bleiben dürfen... also Hochmut sah irgendwie bislang anders aus.


Man muss nicht vom Titel reden, um hochmütig zu sein.
Es gab ausreichend Reportagen/Interviews, von Spanien von sich mehr wie nur überzeugt war/ist.

Und Deutschland hat die geringe Führung heute eben nicht ausgereicht.
Sie haben bis zum Ende weitergekämpft - und nur so ... die Führung ausgebaut.
Ich denke, sie waren sich heute nicht permanent so sicher.
Darum kämpfte jeder bis zum Ende.

ps. 

Und verwechselt Überglücklichsein, Freude und Loben nicht mit Hochmut!

pps.

Razyl ... laut Deiner Sig bist Du also für Deutschland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (3. Juli 2010)

Gut ich Drück es anderes aus An alle Deutschen und Spanier fans die gross reden "Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall" besser so versteht es jeder.

für mch gehört halt Fan auch zum Team. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn er nicht auf dem Feld steht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (3. Juli 2010)

Schade - hatte gehofft das ich da ein spitzenspiel heute zu sehen bekommen habe.
Aber Argentinien war heute sehr sehr schwach.


----------



## Valinar (3. Juli 2010)

Schön das Deutschland gegen Spanien spielt.
Irgendwie bekommen wir in den KO-Runden wirklich nur starke Mannschaften.

Ich finde nicht das die Deutschen Spieler überheblich sind.
Das sieht bei den Fans zwar anders aus aber seien wir mal ehrlich.
Wär hätte gedacht das England mit 4:1 und Argentinien mit 4:0 geschlagen wird?
Das waren Top Spiele und in keinem der Spiele war Deutschland überheblich und hat sich auf der Führung ausgeruht.
Ist eigentlich verständlich das man als Fan jetzt wo man im Halbfinale ist von mehr träumt.

Die Spieler können ruhig mal Stolz auf sich sein und das hat nichts mit überheblichkeit zutun.
Einzig die Medien Hypen die Deutsche Mannschaft aber die Spieler sind bisher angenehm Bodenständig.


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ne hab gerade über mein Opsat neuen Auftrag rein bekommen, "Töten sie Klose,Müller, und Schweinsteiger" morgen 09:00 geht dein Flug ab Zürich, Ihre Ausrüstung erhalten sie von ottmar hitzfeld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe,nich schlecht...aber Hitzfeld als alter gentleman würde sowas doch nie unterstützen.oder etwa doch???udn was hätte er davon?der befehl war bestimmt gefälscht udn kommt vom spanischen trainer.tu es nicht.da steckt was böses hinter...


----------



## shadow24 (3. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Spanien hat bislang nicht vom Titel geredet.



Deutschland aber auch nicht....klose hat es im interview heute auf den punkt gebracht:..."der Halbfinaleinzug war das ZIEL....alles andere ist Zugabe..."also für mich klingt das nicht überheblich...


----------



## Selor Kiith (3. Juli 2010)

Gegen Spanien wird das ein sehr interessantes und spannendes Spiel...

Ich freu mich schon drauf, kann man wenigstens anständig mit ein paar Kumpels (Spanier) mitfiebern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juli 2010)

Mitfiebern? Oder zittern und bangen?


----------



## Razyl (3. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> Deutschland aber auch nicht....klose hat es im interview heute auf den punkt gebracht:..."der Halbfinaleinzug war das ZIEL....alles andere ist Zugabe..."also für mich klingt das nicht überheblich...



Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass Deutschland überheblich ist.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2010)

Geil

Don't Cry For Me Argentina (Remix Version) für Umme bei Amazon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B002ARDEL8/ithd-21


----------



## LordofDemons (4. Juli 2010)

jaja argentinien versägt und die spanier ham auch eine eher mässige leistung erbracht so kanns weitergehn :>


----------



## Churchak (4. Juli 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> die Deutsche Mannschaft aber die Spieler sind bisher angenehm Bodenständig.



find ich ach und das macht für mich die Mannschaft so sympatisch,sie spieln spitze bleiben dabei aber auf dem boden da kann man die jungs nur für bejubeln und hoffen das es s bleibt.

Bzw ja bei Spanien wird mir auch flau soll ja die beste mannschaft der Welt immo sein,sprich das wird wohl hart hoch 3 und ich hab nen mieses gefühl bei. anderseits hat ich dasvrm Englandspiel genauso wie vorm gestrigen auch. ^^


----------



## Reflox (4. Juli 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> find ich ach und das macht für mich die Mannschaft so sympatisch,sie spieln spitze bleiben dabei aber auf dem boden da kann man die jungs nur für bejubeln und hoffen das es s bleibt.
> 
> Bzw ja bei Spanien wird mir auch flau soll ja die beste mannschaft der Welt immo sein,sprich das wird wohl hart hoch 3 und ich hab nen mieses gefühl bei. anderseits hat ich dasvrm Englandspiel genauso wie vorm gestrigen auch. ^^



Stell dir vor wies Spanien gehen muss... erstes Spiel... 1:0 gegen die SCHWEIZ verloren. Ich würde da auch an mir selbst zweifeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin ja dafür dass Holland die WM gewinnt!


----------



## Fipsin (4. Juli 2010)

Bei der WM gab es jetzt schon mehrere
Karten oder Tore die nicht gerechtfertigtk waren,

Z.B 

Rote Karte für Klose, der Serbier hat selber gesagt es war KEIN FAUL

Gelbe Karte für Müller, der Ball war an seinem Ellebogen und Handspiel und Gelb? FTW

Tor für Paraguay, Paragay schiest ein Tor wird nicht gewertet und darf dadurch heimfahren.



Zu Punkt 1 wollte ich Anmerken das der Schiri aus Spanien war,
Wer sind die Favoriten Deutschland, Spanien etc. Was macht 
also der Schiri hmm er pfeift gegen Deutschland.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juli 2010)

Es ist sehr paranoid, dass Deutschland nur wegen schlechten Schiedsrichterentscheidungen verlieren soll.
Irgendwann gleichen sich die Ungerechtheiten irgendwann mal aus. Wenns der Schiri so sieht ist es halt so. Und wenn er richtig schlecht pfeift, kommt er eben nicht mehr zur WM sondern pfeift nur noch unwichtigere Spiele. Die Schiedsrichter haben sich eben an die Fifa Richtlinien zu halten. Und nein, sie haben nicht zuviel Macht. Sie werden kontrolliert und wenn sie ihre Stellung missbrauchen verlieren sie auch ihren Job, so einfach ist das.


----------



## Shaila (4. Juli 2010)

Niederlande vs Deutschland. So soll es kommen. Das habe ich schon getippt, als die WM begonnen hat und ich werde Recht behalten! Wuhu! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (4. Juli 2010)

Der Final wird sicher intressant, Holland gegen Spanien.. ich drück Holland die Daumen :>


----------



## Churchak (4. Juli 2010)

Fipsin schrieb:


> Wer sind die Favoriten Deutschland, Spanien etc.


das ist ja das schöne an der WM,Deutschland war maximal der Favorit in ihrer Start-Grp aber doch bei kaum einen (internationalem Fachmann) auf dem Zettel als eine Mannschaft unter den letzten 4.
Ganz zu schweigen als Mannschaft die mit den sehenswertesten Fussball im Turnierspielt von dem unteranderm die Presse in Brasillen schreibt " Deutschland spielt nicht wie früher.Es ist schnell,zielstrebig und geschmeidig" wenn das mal kein kompliment ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bzw zu deiner Verschwörungstheorie,denk mal ans Englandspiel da hättes ohne blinden Linienrichter 2 zu 2 zur halbzeitpause gestanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (4. Juli 2010)

Öhm, Alkopopsteuer: Dies hier IST der Sammelthread oder nicht?

Und ich wundere mich doch stark, dass du als Nicht-Fan dich immer noch hier rumtreibst.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juli 2010)

Ein Mod hat nen Thread gelöscht und hat dann alles gerade hier rein verschoben^^. Muss das editieren.

Und nur weil ich gegen Deutschland bin, kann ich trotzdem die WM schauen und hier schreiben. Hier ist ja nicht nur der "WM Deutschland Fanthread, Fans only".


----------



## Lily:) (4. Juli 2010)

Ah, so lief das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na, dann entschuldige!
Und natürlich ist dieser Thread kein "Ich liebe Deutscheland *träller*"- Thread! Hier ist jeder Fan willkommen :-D


----------



## Kremlin (4. Juli 2010)

finale: deutschland - niederlande

deutschland wird weltmeister wenn nicht, lösch ich meinen account.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> finale: deutschland - niederlande
> 
> deutschland wird weltmeister wenn nicht, lösch ich meinen account.



Und ich lösche ihn, falls Deutschland Weltmeister wird. War eine schöne Zeit mit dir.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (4. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> finale: deutschland - niederlande
> 
> deutschland wird weltmeister wenn nicht, lösch ich meinen account.



hoffen wirs. aber nach der leistung gestern, bin ich auch überzeugt das wir es schaffen.
spanien hat gestern ne miese leistung gezeigt. wenn die am mittwoch wieder so auftreten wird das ergebnis noch zweistellig...




Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und ich lösche ihn, falls Deutschland Weltmeister wird. War eine schöne Zeit mit dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da muss ja deutschland gewinnen, damit wir dich als forentroll los sind.


----------



## Kremlin (4. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Und ich lösche ihn, falls Deutschland Weltmeister wird. War eine schöne Zeit mit dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



lose - lose situation. :/


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2010)

-.- topicfail :S


----------



## Shaila (4. Juli 2010)

Niederlande ist auch eine verdammt gute Mannschaft wie ich finde. Wenn wir auf sie im Finale treffen, gönne ich beiden Mannschaften den Sieg. Aber natürlich halte ich für Deutschland! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Niederlande ist auch eine verdammt gute Mannschaft wie ich finde.




nicht nur die Niederlande,sondern auch Spanien...irgendwie ist das Halbfinalspiel bei den deutschen Fans als Selbstgänger eingestuft worden nach dem Argentiniengemetzel...aber nich nur das Spanien unser Angstgegner ist und eine der spielstärksten Mannschaften der Welt,nein,es fehlt auch noch einer der wichtigsten Spieler überhaupt in dem Spiel...Müller...der hat viele Tore vorbereitet und wichtige selbst gemacht.ohne ihn wird das sehr sehr schwer...ich hoffe es zwar nicht,aber ohne ihn wird es verdammt knapp.auch wenn viele meinen ein Spieler weniger macht schon nich so viel aus,aber denkt Mittwoch an meine Worte...ich war bisher in jedme Spiel optimistisch und meine Vorhersagen wurden sogra noch übertroffen,aber diesmal bin ich skeptisch das wir weiterkommen...


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2010)

Dracun schrieb:


> Geil
> 
> Don't Cry For Me Argentina (Remix Version) für Umme bei Amazon
> 
> ...




Also ich find das hier schöner:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V7gUjJisYYw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Edou (5. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nicht nur die Niederlande,sondern auch Spanien...irgendwie ist das Halbfinalspiel bei den deutschen Fans als Selbstgänger eingestuft worden nach dem Argentiniengemetzel...aber nich nur das Spanien unser Angstgegner ist und eine der spielstärksten Mannschaften der Welt,nein,es fehlt auch noch einer der wichtigsten Spieler überhaupt in dem Spiel...Müller...der hat viele Tore vorbereitet und wichtige selbst gemacht.ohne ihn wird das sehr sehr schwer...ich hoffe es zwar nicht,aber ohne ihn wird es verdammt knapp.auch wenn viele meinen ein Spieler weniger macht schon nich so viel aus,aber denkt Mittwoch an meine Worte...ich war bisher in jedme Spiel optimistisch und meine Vorhersagen wurden sogra noch übertroffen,aber diesmal bin ich skeptisch das wir weiterkommen...



Jep, ganz deiner meinung.


----------



## Churchak (5. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein,es fehlt auch noch einer der wichtigsten Spieler überhaupt in dem Spiel...Müller...der hat viele Tore vorbereitet und wichtige selbst gemacht.ohne ihn wird das sehr sehr schwer...ich hoffe es zwar nicht,aber ohne ihn wird es verdammt knapp.



Find ich auch .
Im übrigen haben sie aber mit Ballack in meinen Augen den falschen aus der WM gefoult ,die bösen Männer im Hintergrund ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )hätten ihr Geld lieber fürs rausfoulen von Schweinsteiger und Lahm ausgeben sollen. ^^


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2010)

Hauptsache nicht deutschland-.-

allein schon dieses ueberhebliche Art  treibt mich zur weissglut...
Die Kommentatoren, die so viel ahnung von Fussball wie ne Nacktschnecke haben, machen die Sache dann vollstaendig...


Auch wenn sie beim Spiel gegen england extremst gut waren, was ich zugeben muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Spieler sind gut, aber ich goenne es den Fans nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Spanien Angstgegner... habt ihr euch mal die Spiele angeguckt? Ein Angstgegner ist was anderes... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Razyl/die Signatur:
*Gesang anstimm* Mach dich doch niiiicht lääächeeerliiiich... mach dich doch niicchht lääächeeerliiich...


----------



## Bloodletting (5. Juli 2010)

Einige Kommentare hier sind sowas von peinlich und armselig ... und die Leute die ich meine wissen es sogar. =D


----------



## Urengroll (5. Juli 2010)

Es ist nur die Frage, wie hoch wir gegen Spanien gewinnen, nach dem Argentinien Spiel ist alles möglich!!!


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juli 2010)

Urengroll schrieb:


> Es ist nur die Frage, wie hoch wir gegen Spanien gewinnen, nach dem Argentinien Spiel ist alles möglich!!!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seridan (5. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nicht nur die Niederlande,sondern auch Spanien...irgendwie ist das Halbfinalspiel bei den deutschen Fans als Selbstgänger eingestuft worden nach dem Argentiniengemetzel...aber nich nur das Spanien unser Angstgegner ist und eine der spielstärksten Mannschaften der Welt,nein,es fehlt auch noch einer der wichtigsten Spieler überhaupt in dem Spiel...Müller...der hat viele Tore vorbereitet und wichtige selbst gemacht.ohne ihn wird das sehr sehr schwer...ich hoffe es zwar nicht,aber ohne ihn wird es verdammt knapp.auch wenn viele meinen ein Spieler weniger macht schon nich so viel aus,aber denkt Mittwoch an meine Worte...ich war bisher in jedme Spiel optimistisch und meine Vorhersagen wurden sogra noch übertroffen,aber diesmal bin ich skeptisch das wir weiterkommen...




Oh ja ich bin ganz deiner meinung (wobei ich bei dem argentinien spiel im vorfeld auch schon skeptisch war und bei dem england spiel auch (ich denke das ist einfach so ein schutzmechanismus von mir um bei einer niederlage nicht zu enttäuscht zu sein)).
Aber das müller fehlt ist schon ganz schön harter tobak. troche wird sich zwar anstrengen, aber einen müller wird er nicht ersetzen können.
wobei ich auch sagen muss das spanien nicht unschlagbar ist...wenn man sich das gestrige spiel angeschaut hat. Ich denke wenn man xavi und iniesta erfolgreich aus dem spiel nehemen kann, ist es möglich auch spanien zu schlagen. Aber es wird ein verdammt schweres spiel.
Bin aber wieder ziemlich skeptisch ob deutschland gewinnt...ich hoffe aber auf jeden fall auf nen sieg!!!


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Ich vermute hier sprechen einige frustrierte Schweizer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warum seid ihr eigentlich gegen Deutschland? Die Mannschaft ist gut, bodenständig und frisch. Die Fans? Jedes Deutschland-Spiel ist eine große Fete, bisher immer mit Sieg belohnt. Übermütig? Auch das nicht. Stolz? Ja.

Diese Anti-Deutschland Stimmung hier im Thread ist echt nur noch zum Lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Juli 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Oh ja ich bin ganz deiner meinung (wobei ich bei dem argentinien spiel im vorfeld auch schon skeptisch war und bei dem england spiel auch (ich denke das ist einfach so ein schutzmechanismus von mir um bei einer niederlage nicht zu enttäuscht zu werden)).
> Aber das müller fehlt ist schon ganz schön harter tobak. troche wird sich zwar anstrengen, aber einen müller wird er nicht ersetzen können.
> wobei ich auch sagen muss das spanien nicht unschlagbar ist...wenn man sich das gestrige spiel angschaut hat. Ich denke wenn man Xavi und iniesta erfolgreich aus dem spiel nehemen kann, ist es möglich auch spanien zu schlagen. Aber es wird ein verdammt schweres spiel.
> Bin aber wieder ziemlich skeptisch ob deutschland gewinnt...ich hoffe aber auf jeden fall auf nen sieg!!!



Naja, ich würde Lieber Marin, oder Kroos sehen als "Troche".


Und an die "Wir haben England und Argentinien wegger0xx0rt, also is Spanien Freeloot" Bei so viel übermut, kann ich mir manchmal schon denken warum viele De den Titel nicht gönnen. Spanien ist immerhin der EUROPAMEISTER. Mir ist Spanien sogar lieber als Paraguay gewesen, die kann man leicht unterschätzen und zack, isses nen loose. Genau wie es hier einige gegen Spanien machen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Spanien ist immerhin der EUROPAMEISTER.



und italien war weltmeister und frankreich vize meister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und italien war weltmeister und frankreich vize meister
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die sind aber auch in der Vorrunde rausgeflogen, Spanien ist als Europameister dennoch im Halbfinale.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch in der Vorrunde rausgeflogen, Spanien ist als Europameister dennoch im Halbfinale.



ich mein ja nur :<
nur weil spanien europameister ist muss das nicht heißen das sie unschlagbar sind


----------



## Haxxler (5. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hauptsache nicht deutschland-.-
> 
> allein schon dieses ueberhebliche Art treibt mich zur weissglut...



Überhebliche Art? Die Deutschen Spieler sind ja wohl mit die zurückhaltendsten im Tunier. Nie werden große Töne gespuckt und Gegner immer mit Respekt behandelt, aber du kennst sie wohl anscheinend alle persönlich...



dragon1 schrieb:


> Die Kommentatoren, die so viel ahnung von Fussball wie ne Nacktschnecke haben, machen die Sache dann vollstaendig...


Stimmt, es gibt keinen Kommentator auf der Welt, der Ahnung hat. Wahrscheinlich solltest du den Job übernehmen.



dragon1 schrieb:


> Auch wenn sie beim Spiel gegen england extremst gut waren, was ich zugeben muss
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Unglaublich...


----------



## Edou (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich mein ja nur :<
> nur weil spanien europameister ist muss das nicht heißen das sie unschlagbar sind



Das hab ich nie behaupted, nur man darf sie nicht Unterschätzen, so wie es einige tun. 
Deswegen sind mir die Spanier gegen DE lieber, die kann man halbwegs berechnen, ne mannschaft wie Paraguay, die als überraschungs team ins Viertelfinale geschafft haben eher weniger.


----------



## Seridan (5. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde Lieber Marin, oder Kroos sehen als "Troche".



Ja ich denke aber das er marin oder kroos mit großer sicherheit nicht einsetzen wird.
Wäre natürlich super, finde marin einfach klasse!

Ich für mein befinden hätte mir lieber paraguay als gegner gewünscht. Wie shadow vorhin erwähnt hat, liegt uns spanien als gegner einfach nicht. Sie haben einfach zu viele klasse spieler auf dem platz die so ein spiel alleine entscheiden können (wir haben solche spieler natürlich auch!).


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Das hab ich nie behaupted, nur man darf sie nicht Unterschätzen, so wie es einige tun.
> Deswegen sind mir die Spanier gegen DE lieber, die kann man halbwegs berechnen, ne mannschaft wie Paraguay, die als überraschungs team ins Viertelfinale geschafft haben eher weniger.



unterschätzen tut hier, soweit ich weiß, keiner spanien .. so blöd kann man nicht sein D:
aber sie sind schlagbar :>


----------



## Edou (5. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Spanien Angstgegner... habt ihr euch mal die Spiele angeguckt? Ein Angstgegner ist was anderes...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






Urengroll schrieb:


> Es ist nur die Frage, wie hoch wir gegen Spanien gewinnen, nach dem Argentinien Spiel ist alles möglich!!!



*hust* Fail lachi *hust*

Das sieht mir ganz nach unterschätzen aus. :>


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Spanien hat einfach noch keinen schönen Fussball gespielt. Erst verlieren sie gegen die Schweiz, vorher undenkbar. Jetzt im Viertelfinale auch mit Ach und Krach noch den Einzug ins Halbfinale geschafft.
Dem gegenüber steht eine Mannschaft in Hochform, wenn auch diesmal ohne Müller. Wenn Spanien weiter so spielt wie das ganze bisherige Turnier, dann kriegen die genauso eine Klatsche wie England und Argentinien.

Gelbe Karten sind weg, das heisst jetzt auch ohne angezogene Handbremse. Ich glaube, das gegen Spanien wird wieder ein Schützenfest.


----------



## Haxxler (5. Juli 2010)

Bei England, Brasilien und Argentinien wurde auch von "Top-Mannschaften" gesprochen und sie sind raus. Und so wie wir bisher gespielt haben, dürfen wir uns wirklich gute Chancen ausrechnen. Aber es ist Fußball, da kann alles passieren.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> *hust* Fail lachi *hust*
> 
> Das sieht mir ganz nach unterschätzen aus. :>



das waren jetzt grade mal 2 und einer von ihnen meinte nur das spanien kein angstgegner ist!


----------



## Edou (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das waren jetzt grade mal 2 und einer von ihnen meinte nur das spanien kein angstgegner ist!



unterschätzen tut hier, soweit ich weiß, keiner spanien = Tut mindestens 1ner *g*


Aber egal jetzt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Ich geh halt von einem Sieg aus. Man kann ja nur die Turnierleistung als Grundlage nehmen, und da hat Deutschland einfach deutlich mehr gezeigt.

Kann mir mal jemand erklären, warum man beim ersten Spiel noch ein "Habs ja gesagt! Klose forever!" posten kann, und gegen Ende der WM eine Anti-Deutschland Signatur sein Eigen nennt? Versteh ich nicht


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

unglaublich die Deutschen hab disse WM so gut gespielt aber in der 90 Minuten das 1:0 für Schlecht spielende Spanien. 

Nächster Tag "mehre Selbst morde wegen WM spiel"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (5. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Naja, ich würde Lieber Marin, oder Kroos sehen als "Troche".
> 
> 
> Und an die "Wir haben England und Argentinien wegger0xx0rt, also is Spanien Freeloot" Bei so viel übermut, kann ich mir manchmal schon denken warum viele De den Titel nicht gönnen. Spanien ist immerhin der EUROPAMEISTER. Mir ist Spanien sogar lieber als Paraguay gewesen, die kann man leicht unterschätzen und zack, isses nen loose. Genau wie es hier einige gegen Spanien machen.



Freelot wird es sicherlich nicht und das weiß die Mannschaft umd Trainer Jogi Löw auch. Bisher waren die deutschen immer, die unterschätzt worden sind.
Alleine vom Marktwert müsste Spanien gewinnen, Fußball ist aber unberechenbar, das ist ja das schöne.
Aber nach dem Spiele gegen Argentinien ist alles möglich.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> unglaublich die Deutschen hab disse WM so gut gespielt aber in der 90 Minuten das 1:0 für Schlecht spielende Spanien.


Das kann durchaus passieren, so ist Fussball nunmal. Dennoch waren die letzten Wochen und vor allem die Spieltage sehr sehr schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollten wir im Halbfinale rausfliegen bin ich dann gegen... hmm... welche User könnten hier am ehesten auftauchen? 

Ne, ich bin dann für Holland, lieber für eine Mannschaft, als gegen eine Mannschaft.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Spanien hat einfach noch keinen schönen Fussball gespielt. Erst verlieren sie gegen die Schweiz, vorher undenkbar. Jetzt im Viertelfinale auch mit Ach und Krach noch den Einzug ins Halbfinale geschafft.
> Dem gegenüber steht eine Mannschaft in Hochform, wenn auch diesmal ohne Müller. Wenn Spanien weiter so spielt wie das ganze bisherige Turnier, dann kriegen die genauso eine Klatsche wie England und Argentinien.
> 
> Gelbe Karten sind weg, das heisst jetzt auch ohne angezogene Handbremse. Ich glaube, das gegen Spanien wird wieder ein Schützenfest.



naja,ich erinner nur an das Vorrundenspiel gegen Serbien.so eine Niederlage sagen wir mal im Achtelfinale und schon ist schluss.udn gegen Ghana haben wir uns auch sehr sehr schwer getan.jetzt lass die Spanier ein guten und uns ein schlechten Tag haben.zack fertig,das wars dann...dann ist wieder Alltag statt Freudentaumel.so schnell geht das.ein tag sind sie noch unser Helden udn nächsten Tag kriegen sie selbst 3 Dinger eingeschenkt.frühes 0:1,dann in der Druckphase 0:2 und nachdem wir hinten auf machen fangen wir uns noch ein tödlichen Konter...0:3...ein Szenario was ich nicht erhoffe,aber was durchaus passieren kann...ich mein wir redne hier von Spanien und nicht von Liechtenstein.also bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen und beten das Kroos Müller ansatzweise ersetzen kann

und frag mal klose wie das war ohne angezogene Handbremse zu spielen und die gelb-rote zu erhalten...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

Also ich würde nicht nach der Turnierleistugn vorher gehen, da sowohl Spanien als auch Deutschland schwache Spiele hatten.

Wenn Deutschland einen guten Tag hat und Spanien einen schlechten wird Deutschland gewinnen und umgekehrt.

Aber ich denke wenn beide einen guten Tag haben ist Spanien der Sieger... die haben einfach eine größere Klasse. Spanien wird sicher stark darauf achten, dass die Deutschen mit Özil und co. keine erfolgreichen Konter starten können. Und Iker Cassilas ist einer der besten Tormänner, da sollte man nicht unbedingt auf Fehler bauen.

Wenn Deutschland die Schwächephase, die es meistens nach der Halbzeit hat wieder zeigt, dann wird Spanien das dankend annehmen und ihre Chancen auf 1 oder 2 Tore nutzen.

Ich glaube an einen Sieg von Spanien, weil ich dort die größere Klasse sehe und Spanien die torbringenden Aktionen der Deutschen wohl sehr gut kontern können. Und die deutsche Abwehr hat auch teilweise ihre Schwächemomente und die werden gnadenlos ausgenutzt werden.

Hat man ja 2008 gesehen, wie die Deutschen nicht wirklich zum Zug kamen. Denke so ähnlich wird es ablaufen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich glaube an einen Sieg von Spanien



Das hast du auch bei Argentinien alles gesagt...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Das hast du auch bei Argentinien alles gesagt...



Ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass Argentinien plötzlich wieder wie in der Quali spielt.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich mein ja nur :<
> nur weil spanien europameister ist muss das nicht heißen das sie unschlagbar sind



Klar, sie sind nicht unschlagbar, aber in den letzten drei Jahren hat Spanien gerade mal zwei Niederlagen kassiert. Voriges Jahr im Confed Cup und dieses Jahr in der WM Vorrunde gegen die Schweiz. Auch wenn die Spanier schlecht spielen bzw. nicht mehr so stark spielen, sie sind immer noch brandgefährlich, besonders wenn ein Xavi einen gelungenen Pass zu Villa spielt. Fünf WM-Treffer sprechen derzeit auch schon für sich und das obwohl Spanien nicht die Leistung hervorbringt wie 2008 und in der WM-Quali. Auf jeden Fall wird das Spiel gegen Spanien kein Selbstläufer, besonders dann, wenn die deutsche Mannschaft wieder ihre 10 bis 15 Minuten hat, wo sie relativ unkonzentriert spielen. Und man sollte bedenken, dass Spanien eine ordentliche Innenverteidigung besitze und auch auf den Außen starke Männer hat. Vom grandiosen Mittelfeld, wo selbst ein Francesc Fabregas keinen Platz mehr findet, mal abgesehen. Der Sturm ist zwar derzeit nur stark dank Villa, aber Torres sollte man dennoch nicht unterschätzen auch wenn er derzeit völlig außer Form ist nach seiner langen Verletzung. 

Was Deutschland vermeiden sollte sind Freistöße nah vor dem Tor. Ein Xavi oder ein Iniesta kann schnell daraus ein Tor machen und das die Deutschen anfällig sind nach einem Gegentor hat man durchaus gegen England gesehen. Erst das Gegentor und dann fiel auch schon bald das Zweite. Klar, die deutsche Mannschaft rund um Schweinsteiger und Lahm sind ohne Frage gegen die Spanier derzeit der Favorit, dank ihrer guten Spiele gegen England und Argentinien. Aber bei den Spaniern weiß man nie, nicht umsonst sind sie derzeit die Mannschaft mit den stärksten Spielern, immerhin hat die spanische Mannschaft einen Gesamtwert von 650 Millionen Euro. Gut, das macht noch keine Mannschaft auf, das ist logisch. Aber Spanien hat uns bewiesen in den letzten Jahren, dass sie auch als Mannschaft spielen können.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht damit gerechnet, dass Argentinien plötzlich wieder wie in der Quali spielt.




vielleicht spielt ja spanien auch wieder wie gegen die schweiz?


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> gute analyse




mensch razyl,da kann ich ja mal nur ein dickes sign hinter setzen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> vielleicht spielt ja spanien auch wieder wie gegen die schweiz?



Vielleicht spielen die Deutschen wie gegen die Serben, wie gegen Ghana...


Wenn Deutschland kein frühes Tor bekommt oder unter Druck gesetzt wird auszugleichen werden sie shcnell unsicher. Ein Fehler in der Abwehr und Villa bzw. Torres könnten ihn zu einer frühen Führung ausnutzen...wenn Deutschland die kotnern kann, kann Deutschland auch Meister werden. Aber wenn sie unkonzentriert und unsicher sind fliegen sie verdient raus. Weil ein Weltmeister soltle auch mit sowas zurechtkommen.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vielleicht spielen die Deutschen wie gegen die Serben, wie gegen Ghana...
> 
> 
> Wenn Deutschland kein frühes Tor bekommt oder unter Druck gesetzt wird auszugleichen werden sie shcnell unsicher. Ein Fehler in der Abwehr und Villa bzw. Torres könnten ihn zu einer frühen Führung ausnutzen...wenn Deutschland die kotnern kann, kann Deutschland auch Meister werden. Aber wenn sie unkonzentriert und unsicher sind fliegen sie verdient raus. Weil ein Weltmeister soltle auch mit sowas zurechtkommen.


oder spanien wie gegen paraguay

naja Donnerstag sind wir alle auf alle Fälle schlauer.aber selbst wenn deutschland da verliert so haben sie meinen tiefen respekt für diese wm-leistung verdient...
herrlichen angriffsfussball der wirklich spass gemacht hat. so eine wm hab ich persönlich selbst 2006 oder 1990 nicht erlebt


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Wir werden wohl erst Donnerstag erfahren wie beide Mannschaften spielen werden. Auf jeden Fall stehen sich zwei absolute Top-Mannschaften gegenüber.

Nachteil der Spanier ist wohl, dass sie einfach keine Turniermannschaft bisher waren. Von daher wird das mit Sicherheit interessant.

Nachteil der deutschen Mannschaft ist, dass sie auf ihren Top-Mann Müller verzichten müssen und vielleicht auch noch auf Khedira und dann wird es eng. Dann wird auch Schweini mehr Probleme als "Sechser" bekommen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

Razyl, wenn ich deine Signatur richtig verstehe bist du nun gegen Deutschland?


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Razyl, wenn ich deine Signatur richtig verstehe bist du nun gegen Deutschland?



Klar bin ich gegen Deutschland. Dennoch sehe ich, dass sie derzeit gut, naja sehr gut spielen abgesehen von den Spielen gegen Serbien und teilweise auch gegen Ghana.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar bin ich gegen Deutschland. Dennoch sehe ich, dass sie derzeit gut, naja sehr gut spielen abgesehen von den Spielen gegen Serbien und teilweise auch gegen Ghana.



Liegt es daran, dass sie nach und nach deine Favoriten rausschiessen? Oder einfach mal dagegen sein?


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

immer diese anti typen ...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Liegt es daran, dass sie nach und nach deine Favoriten rausschiessen? Oder einfach mal dagegen sein?



Gegenfrage: Wieso ist man für Deutschland, außer des Patriotismus Willen?


Man kann doch einfach dagegen sein, weil man die Mannschaft, die Fans oder das Land selbst nicht mag. Es gibt 1000 plausible Gründe. Und ich weiß auch nicht, wieso ich stolz auf die Deutsche Nationalmannschaft sein soll.


----------



## Haxxler (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wieso ist man für Deutschland, außer des Patriotismus Willen?



Weil sie erstklassigen Fußball spielen und mit die beste Mannschaft der WM sind? Nur weil ich die Fans nicht mag oder das Land (ich versteh sowieso nicht warum man Fußball immer mit Politik in Verbindung bringem muss...) heißt es doch nicht, dass ich die Mannschaft nicht mag und ihre Leistung nicht anerkenne.


----------



## sympathisant (5. Juli 2010)

weil das land aus dem du kommst vertreten. nicht mehr und nicht weniger. sie zeigen, dass es eine bessere förderung des sports in D gibt, als in anderen ländern. und dass diese politik so gemacht wird, ist letztendlich ein verdienst aller deutschen.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Niederlande ist auch eine verdammt gute Mannschaft wie ich finde. Wenn wir auf sie im Finale treffen, gönne ich beiden Mannschaften den Sieg. Aber natürlich halte ich für Deutschland!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn wir im Finale auf Holland treffen sind wir Weltmeister. Da können wir auch mit der B-Elf auflaufen.
Aber ich würds den Holländern auch gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

Ich diskutiere ab jetzt über sowas mit euch nicht mehr. Ihr liefert keine Gegenargumente und eure Posts ertgeben keinen Sinn.Ja, ihr habt Recht, Deutschland ist das beste und jeder Deutsche muss das Team mögen, sonst ist er dumm.


So, ihr habt gewonnen.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Weil sie erstklassigen Fußball spielen und mit die beste Mannschaft der WM sind? Nur weil ich die Fans nicht mag oder das Land (ich versteh sowieso nicht warum man Fußball immer mit Politik in Verbindung bringem muss...) heißt es doch nicht, dass ich die Mannschaft nicht mag und ihre Leistung nicht anerkenne.



Weil WM und Euro Vision und Co eine Art. WW3 sind in Moderne Zeiten. Jedes Land muss denn andere vorführen, wie haben die Besten Fussballer wie haben die Besten Sänger wie haben den besten das jenes... ^^ 

Aber wenn man in Deutschland wohnt und das Land net mag... ^^ sollte man ans auswandere denken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wieso ist man für Deutschland, außer des Patriotismus Willen?
> 
> 
> Man kann doch einfach dagegen sein, weil man die Mannschaft, die Fans oder das Land selbst nicht mag. Es gibt 1000 plausible Gründe. Und ich weiß auch nicht, wieso ich stolz auf die Deutsche Nationalmannschaft sein soll.



Es ist nunmal so, dass man für sein Heimatland ist. Das ist nicht nur im Fussball so. Aber dagegen sein sieht für mich eher nach trotzig kindisch aus. Wenn "meine" Mannschaft nicht mehr dabei ist, dann lass ich die WM WM sein. Seh ich gerne guten Fussball, dann schau ich mir die Spiele auch noch weiter an und rede darüber. Aber dann auch noch explizit in einem deutschen Forum breit treten, dass man GEGEN Deutschland ist, sieht mir augenscheinlich nur nach Provokation aus.
Es geht doch hier nicht mehr um den Fussball an und für sich. Bloßes rumblöken und dagegen sein.

Edit: "Ich mag die nicht" ist übrigens ein TOP-Argument 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (5. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Weil WM und Euro Vision und Co eine Art. WW3 sind in Moderne Zeiten. Jedes Land muss denn andere vorführen, wie haben die Besten Fussballer wie haben die Besten Sänger wie haben den besten das jenes... ^^



Wenn alle so denken dann gute Nacht...


----------



## Sam_Fischer (5. Juli 2010)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Wenn alle so denken dann gute Nacht...


Kann ich das gleiche sagen wenn ich sehe das es bei euch NPD Leute frei rumlaufen dürfen. *hust* ist aber anderes Thema. 

Ich hoffe ich kann beide spiele morgen, und übermorgen sehen. :/


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Liegt es daran, dass sie nach und nach deine Favoriten rausschiessen? Oder einfach mal dagegen sein?



Nö, ich mag die deutsche Nationalmannschaft nicht. Sie spielen guten Fußball, sind erfolgreich, aber ich bin seit jeher schon Brasilien-Fan. Genauso ist es im Vereinsfußball. Ein Dortmund-Fan wird auch nicht gerade Schalke so toll bejubeln, weil sie Vize-Meister sind. Genauso andersherum. 

@ Haxxler: Ich erkenne die Leistung an, bin aber dennoch kein Deutschland-Fan. Nur so nebenbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und nochmals @ Lari: "Es ist nunmal so, dass man für sein Heimatland ist." Wer sagt das? Es gibt auch in Deutschland genug Einwohner, die Deutschland ebenfalls nicht mögen. Man muss nicht zwingend für sein Heimatland sein. Und ich schaue mir ebenfalls noch die WM an, obwohl Brasilien leider im Viertelfinale rausgeflogen ist. Und wieso darf ich nicht gegen Deutschland sein und meine Meinung repräsentieren? Nur weil hier im Forum viele deutsche sind? Klasse Argument...


----------



## Tabuno (5. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar bin ich gegen Deutschland. Dennoch sehe ich, dass sie derzeit gut, naja sehr gut spielen abgesehen von den Spielen gegen Serbien und teilweise auch gegen Ghana.


Zwei Mannschaften die mauern... Deutschland hat trotz einem Mann weniger Serbien überollt, wäre da nicht diese miese Chancenverwertung gewesen.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Klar bin ich gegen Deutschland. Dennoch sehe ich, dass sie derzeit gut, naja sehr gut spielen abgesehen von den Spielen gegen Serbien und teilweise auch gegen Ghana.



Oh my...das Serbien-Spiel haben wir wohl nicht gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war nicht schlecht, das war einfach nur Pech...wollen wir über die 5 gelben Karten reden, die vernünftigen Fußball vollkommen unmöglich gemacht haben?
Und Ghana...dass man sich gegen einen WM-Viertelfinalisten schwer tut, der gegen die USA, die bei Gott keine schlecht Mannschaft mehr sind, gewonnen hat und zudem einen extrem defensiven Fußball gespielt hat kommt schon mal vor...
Insgesamt haben sie mit Abstand den besten Fußball der WM gegönnt, von daher kann man finde ich sogar den deutschen Fans gönnen, die ihre Mannschaft unterstützen, dass das belohnt wird. Übrigens hat Löw erzählt, dass er vor dem Argentinien-Spiel den Spielern Bilder aus Deutschland gezeigt hat. Und alle deutschen Spieler sind mit einem Lächeln aufs Feld aufgelaufen und haben innerhalb von 3 Minuten ein Tor geschossen...


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Oh my...das Serbien-Spiel haben wir wohl nicht gesehn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich habe auch nicht geschrieben, dass Deutschland gegen Serbien und Ghana unterirdisch schlecht gespielt haben. Jedoch haben sie bei weitem nicht so stark gespielt wie zuvor gegen Australien oder danach gegen England oder Argentinien.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wieso darf ich nicht gegen Deutschland sein und meine Meinung repräsentieren? Nur weil hier im Forum viele deutsche sind? Klasse Argument...



Weil deine "Meinung" einfach nur provoziert. Du bist in einem deutschen Forum, in einem Thema zur WM, und stellst zur Schau, dass du gegen Deutschland bist. Das sah zu Beginn der WM noch anders aus, da gabs nicht so eine dumme Signatur, da hast du noch über das Klose-Tor gejubelt. Jetzt ist "deine" Mannschaft raus und plötzlich hast du solch eine Signatur. Da muss man doch nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Übrigens hat Löw erzählt, dass er vor dem Argentinien-Spiel den Spielern Bilder aus Deutschland gezeigt hat. Und alle deutschen Spieler sind mit einem Lächeln aufs Feld aufgelaufen und haben innerhalb von 3 Minuten ein Tor geschossen...




jo,das hat mich auch irgendwie gefreut als ich das gelesen hatte und ich hatte ein bischen das gefühl an dem sieg beteiligt gewesen zu sein...ein ganz kleines stück,aber naja...dafür alleine ist es doch schon wichtig die mannschaft anzufeuern...

@razyl:vor 10 Jahren hatte ich sogar fast noch ähnlich wie du gedacht.da gefiel mir auch Brasilien wesentlich besser als deutschland.aber da waren wir auch ne richtige rumpeltruppe udn brasilien das mass aller dinge...jetzt spielen WIR brasilianischer als Brasilien.das sollte zu denken geben...aber ich respektiere trotzdem deine meinung und soll nicht heissen das ich dich nicht verstehe...


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Weil deine "Meinung" einfach nur provoziert. Du bist in einem deutschen Forum, in einem Thema zur WM, und stellst zur Schau, dass du gegen Deutschland bist. Das sah zu Beginn der WM noch anders aus, da gabs nicht so eine dumme Signatur, da hast du noch über das Klose-Tor gejubelt. Jetzt ist "deine" Mannschaft raus und plötzlich hast du solch eine Signatur. Da muss man doch nur 1 und 1 zusammenzählen.



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass ich mir selten die Mühe mache eine eigene Signatur zu entwerfen, da ich nicht gerade künstlerisch begabt bin. Nun hatte Alkopop die Signatur gemacht und er hat mir freundlicherweise geliehen. Und klar jubel ich über Klose, da ich ihn als einen exzellenten Stürmer ansehe, der kurioserweise noch vor der WM ja soooooo stark kritisiert wurde, genauso wie ich Müller als tollen Spieler ansehe. Das heißt aber bei weitem noch nicht einmal, dass ich die deutsche Nationalmannschaft mag.

Und was ist daran provokant bitte? Ich kann mir genauso auch eine Signatur nach der WM erstellen die gegen den FC Schalke 04 wird und das wäre im Grunde nichts anderes, auch wenn die Aufteilung der Fans auf die Klubs in Deutschland durchaus breit gefächert ist. Und wenn meine Meinung provoziert, dann kann ich durchaus sagen, dass deine Meinung mich provoziert.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Und wenn meine Meinung provoziert, dann kann ich durchaus sagen, dass deine Meinung mich provoziert.



Dann geh mal zum Public-Viewing und stell dich dorthin: "Deutschland raus! Deutschland raus! Buuuhh..." Du vertrittst ja nur deine Meinung, und dennoch bist du schneller vom Gelände als dir vermutlich lieb ist. Du würdest das aber nicht machen, selbstverständlich. Aber wieso muss es hier breitgetreten werden? Als ob es was mit Meinungsvertretung zu tun hat. Wäre es so hättest du vorher ne Brasilienflagge oder was weiß ich in der Signatur gehabt. Nein, es dient der Provokation.

Ich werde die Signatur/das Bild jetzt reporten und ein Mod/Admin darf darüber entscheiden, ob sowas hier im Forum eine Daseinsberechtigung hat oder nicht. "anti-User"-Signaturen sind auch nur eine Meinungsäußerung und werden entfernt, ich denke dass es hier auch so sein sollte.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Dann geh mal zum Public-Viewing und stell dich dorthin: "Deutschland raus! Deutschland raus! Buuuhh..." Du vertrittst ja nur deine Meinung, und dennoch bist du schneller vom Gelände als dir vermutlich lieb ist. Du würdest das aber nicht machen, selbstverständlich. Aber wieso muss es hier breitgetreten werden? Als ob es was mit Meinungsvertretung zu tun hat. Wäre es so hättest du vorher ne Brasilienflagge oder was weiß ich in der Signatur gehabt. Nein, es dient der Provokation.
> 
> Ich werde die Signatur/das Bild jetzt reporten und ein Mod/Admin darf darüber entscheiden, ob sowas hier im Forum eine Daseinsberechtigung hat oder nicht. "anti-User"-Signaturen sind auch nur eine Meinungsäußerung und werden entfernt, ich denke dass es hier auch so sein sollte.



Dann meld mich doch. Interessieren tut mich das schon lange nicht mehr. 

Und zum Public Viewing: Das nächste Public Viewing ist einige kilometer weit weg. Das lohnt den ganzen Aufwand nicht, wäre es hier würde ich mich hinstellen und bei jeden Treffer gegen die deutsche Mannschaft jubeln, so wie vor 4 Jahren als Italien gewonnen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und bei dir dient ja alles der Provokation, weil es gegen die deutsche Nationalmannschaft geht und man muss ja sein Heimatland unterstützen, wenn man schon aus Deutschland stammt. Jap, genau...


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Alles? Es geht hier ausschließlich um deine Signatur. Und natürlich die von Alkopop, und wer sie sich sonst noch geschnappt hat. Hat hier imho einfach nichts zu suchen. Ich klink mich aus der Diskussion aus, das wird ein Mod klären müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Alles? Es geht hier ausschließlich um deine Signatur. Und natürlich die von Alkopop, und wer sie sich sonst noch geschnappt hat. Hat hier imho einfach nichts zu suchen. Ich klink mich aus der Diskussion aus, das wird ein Mod klären müssen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil die Moderatoren ja die Signatur bisher ja nicht gesehen haben, so wie die mittlerweile wieder umherschwirren. Das man die Signatur dabei übersehen kann würde an ein kleines Wunder grenzen oder einer fehlenden Brille :S


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

Razyl es geht darum, dass es schlicht und ergreifend Provokation ist, wenn du sagst dass du gegen "schland" bist...keiner, ja wirklich keiner wird dir sagen "olol du bist für Brasilien du Nap" wenn du wie gesagt ne Brasilienflagge in die Signatur packst. Aber eine Haltung gegen etwas provoziert IMMER. Und wenn diese Haltung die Fankultur von 60 Millionen Menschen kritisiert oder sich ihr provokant entgegenstellt...dann ist das Echo eben dementsprechend.

Ich versteh nicht warum ihr so darauf rumreitet dass wir ja so irrational wären und einfach nur keine Kritik am deutschen Team hören wollen. Es geht darum, dass ihr provokant und verständnislos gegen die Fans wettert, obwohl hier zu 99% Deutschlandfans rumschwirren.


----------



## Firun (5. Juli 2010)

@Razyl

entferne bitte deine Signatur, sobald sich User dadurch angegriffen fühlen müssen wir leider einschreiten, das gilt auch für alle Anti-User Bildchen benutzer, lasst den Kindergarten einfach.


----------



## Seph018 (5. Juli 2010)

Um mal irgendwie zum Thema zurückzukommen, wir werden Spanien platt machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn mir leicht schlecht wird wie wir das ohne Müller machen sollen, aaaber die schaffen das schon.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe einfach auf einen Sieg Spaniens. Und die Chancen stehen auch nicht allzu schlecht.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2010)

Was macht ihr eigentlich noch überhaupt in diesem Thread? Razyl, Alkoposteuer ihr wisst mitlerweile doch das hier der Großteil für Deutschland ist. Ich habe ja nichst dagegen wenn ihr nicht für die Nationalmanschaft steht, aber während der WM hier dagegen zu wettern hat Streit zur Folge und das einklinken der Mods war nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Davatar (5. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht warum ihr so darauf rumreitet dass wir ja so irrational wären und einfach nur keine Kritik am deutschen Team hören wollen. Es geht darum, dass ihr provokant und verständnislos gegen die Fans wettert, obwohl hier zu 99% Deutschlandfans rumschwirren.


Ich bin ja für Holland ^^, aber ich denk auf jeden Fall, dass das Finalspiel Deutschland-Holland am interessantesten sein würde und mich vielleicht sogar wieder vor den Fernseher bringen würd. Ich schau äusserst selten Fussball, weils in den meisten Spielen entweder totlangweilig zu und her geht oder aber die eine Mannschaft der andern völlig unterlegen ist. Aber dieses Spiel hätte echt Potenzial.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> fix'd



Bei schlechter Verfassung hat Spanien keine Chance, außer Deutschland spielt auch schlecht. Aber so ein Spiel will keiner sehen. *g*


----------



## Firun (5. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich bin ja für Holland ^^, aber ich denk auf jeden Fall, dass das Finalspiel Deutschland-Holland am interessantesten sein würde und mich vielleicht sogar wieder vor den Fernseher bringen würd. Ich schau äusserst selten Fussball, weils in den meisten Spielen entweder totlangweilig zu und her geht oder aber die eine Mannschaft der andern völlig unterlegen ist. Aber dieses Spiel hätte echt Potenzial.



Also für Holland bin ich jetzt nicht unbedingt, aber mich würde es echt rießig freuen wenn wir das Finale Holland-Deutschland sehen könnten, um der guten Nachbarschaft willen alleine schon und um ein super Spiel sehen zu können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es toll wie weit unsere relativ junge Mannschaft bis jetzt gekommen ist, und zugetraut hat m an es ihr ja nicht unbedingt.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei schlechter Verfassung hat Spanien keine Chance, außer Deutschland spielt auch schlecht. Aber so ein Spiel will keiner sehen. *g*



steht das mit dem account löschen noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Bei schlechter Verfassung hat Spanien keine Chance, außer Deutschland spielt auch schlecht. Aber so ein Spiel will keiner sehen. *g*



Zu gut deutsch: Wenn Spanien so spielt, wie das komplette Turnier bisher, haben sie keine Chance? Joa, da stimm ich mit überein.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> @Razyl
> 
> entferne bitte deine Signatur, sobald sich User dadurch angegriffen fühlen müssen wir leider einschreiten, das gilt auch für alle Anti-User Bildchen benutzer, lasst den Kindergarten einfach.



"Angegriffen fühlen" i lol'd. Fühlt sich klein Lari also dadurch so angegriffen, dass er gleich weinen muss? 

Naja, mal schauen, ob ich nicht auch Signaturen .. ähem erkenne, durch die ich mich angegriffen fühle. Naja, kurz Signatur bearbeiten.


----------



## Firun (5. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> "Angegriffen fühlen" i lol'd. Fühlt sich klein Lari also dadurch so angegriffen, dass er gleich weinen muss?
> 
> Naja, mal schauen, ob ich nicht auch Signaturen .. ähem erkenne, durch die ich mich angegriffen fühle. Naja, kurz Signatur bearbeiten.



Ach ja *seuftz* , warum ...warum machst du es einem immer so schwer und warum weisst du nicht wann du aufhören musst...

Es ist wirklich schwierig mit dir, ich habe dich freundlich darum gebeten deine Signatur zu ändern, was machst du ? "flamst" erstmal einen anderen User und ziehst meine Bitte an dich auch noch in den Schmutz mit deiner Abfälligen Schreibweise, wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste würde ich sagen du willst mit aller Gewalt eine Verwarnung bekommen? 
Für was ? um mich oder Buffed dann mal wieder als "Böse" hinzustellen ?  ich check es einfach nicht was du hier mit deiner Art und Weise erreichen willst.


So und nun möchte ich alle recht freundlich bitten wieder zurück zum Thema zu kommen sonst kennt sich irgendwann niemand mehr aus.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Ach ja *seuftz* , warum ...warum machst du es einem immer so schwer und warum weisst du nicht wann du aufhören musst...
> 
> Es ist wirklich schwierig mit dir, ich habe dich freundlich darum gebeten deine Signatur zu ändern, was machst du ? "flamst" erstmal einen anderen User und ziehst meine Bitte an dich auch noch in den Schmutz mit deiner Abfälligen Schreibweise, wenn ich es nicht besser wüsste würde ich sagen du willst mit aller Gewalt eine Verwarnung bekommen?
> Für was ? um mich oder Buffed dann mal wieder als "Böse" hinzustellen ? ich check es einfach nicht was du hier mit deiner Art und Weise erreichen willst.



Nö, zu aller erst habe ich die Signatur abgeändert und erst dann hab ich meinen Post abgeschickt.


----------



## Firun (5. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, zu aller erst habe ich die Signatur abgeändert und erst dann hab ich meinen Post abgeschickt.



Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Fragen.


----------



## LaVerne (5. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nö, zu aller erst habe ich die Signatur abgeändert und erst dann hab ich meinen Post abgeschickt.



Was bitte was an dem Sachverhalt ändert? Du trollst hier auf niedrigstem Niveau - ansonsten hättest Du einfach die Fahne Deiner favorisierten Mannschaft in die Sig gesetzt. Wofür? Um eine sinnlose Diskussion in einem Fußballthread vom Zaun zu brechen, deren Ausgang mehr als absehbar ist? Dazu kommt noch Anpöbelei eines anderen Posters auf niedrigstem Niveau. 

Statt zu provozieren, bis die Mods Dich endgültig bannen, was offensichtlich Deine Absicht ist, solltest Du vielleicht darüber nachdenken, ob es nicht sinniger ist, ein Forum, auf das Du offensichtlich eh keinen Wert legst, freiwillig zu verlassen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

So, alle die Razyl und mich hassen (unversteändlicherweise, nunja):

Wenn ihr irgendein Problem damit habt, dass wir nicht für die Deutsche Nationalmannschaft hoffen, oder sich in irgendeiner Weise von Signaturen etc. angegriffen fühlen, die sollen die Ignorierfunktion nutzen. Noch eine Anschuldigung oder Beleidung aus niederem Grund führt zum sofortigen Platz auf meiner Ignorierliste. Entweder ihr akzeptiert es jetzt oder ignoriert. Eure Entscheidung.


----------



## Haxxler (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, alle die Razyl und mich hassen (*versteändlicherweise*, nunja):



fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> Das ist keine Antwort auf meine Fragen.



Warum sollte ich eine Antwort geben? Damit du dann wissender bist, als vorher? 

Aber machen wir es einfach: Wozu eine Verwarnung? Ich habe die Signatur entfernt und meine Meinung dazu kundgetan. Und das sogar noch relativ freundlich. Anstatt sich mal um die ganzen Flamer im WoW-Forum zu kümmern, wo in jedem zweiten unsinnigen Thread härter geflamed wird, kümmert man sich erst einmal um die Leute, die Kleinigkeiten ausüben. 

@ LaVerne:
Du hast den großen Durchblick. Würde ich mich endgültig bannen lassen wollen, dann würde ich das wesentlich anders machen.


----------



## Kremlin (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, alle die Razyl und mich hassen (unversteändlicherweise, nunja):
> 
> Wenn ihr irgendein Problem damit habt, dass wir nicht für die Deutsche Nationalmannschaft hoffen, oder sich in irgendeiner Weise von Signaturen etc. angegriffen fühlen, die sollen die Ignorierfunktion nutzen. Noch eine Anschuldigung oder Beleidung aus niederem Grund führt zum sofortigen Platz auf meiner Ignorierliste. Entweder ihr akzeptiert es jetzt oder ignoriert. Eure Entscheidung.



es geht nicht darum, dass ihr die deutsche nationalmannschaft nicht mögt. das kann man bis zu einem gewissen grad noch akzeptieren. es geht vielmehr darum, dass ihr hier nur postet, weil ihr andere user provozieren wollt und das tut ihr mit solch einer signatur nunmal.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Ich wollte hier keine Schlammschlacht lostreten, nur das ihr die beknackte Signatur rausnehmt, die in meinen Augen (und auch in den Augen anderer User) hier nichts verloren hat.
Akzeptiert doch einfach, wenn ein Moderator sagt, dass ihr sie rausnehmen sollt.

Mit Worten hatte ich es nicht geschafft euch zu überzeugen, dann habe ich einen Moderator entscheiden lassen.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier keine Schlammschlacht lostreten, nur das ihr die beknackte Signatur rausnehmt, die in meinen Augen (und auch in den Augen anderer User) hier nichts verloren hat.
> Akzeptiert doch einfach, wenn ein Moderator sagt, dass ihr sie rausnehmen sollt.



Habe ich doch. Sie ist raus. Das ich das kommentiere, sollte dir und den Herrn Moderator vorher klar gewesen sein. 

Und mir ist es relativ egal, welche User hier eine Signatur "beknackt" finden. Zudem in den Forenregeln nichts dazu steht, dass so eine Signatur hier nichts zu suchen hat. Weder ist sie politisch, noch enthält sie Rassismus, ekel eregendes Gedankengut, Volksverhetzung etc.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Ist vollkommen egal. Ich kann diesem "Schland" statt Deutschland auch nix abgewinnen, aber solche Signaturen dienen einzig und allein der Provokation und sonst nix. Ich kann auch gegen Fußball oder gegen eine Mannschaft sein, ohne damit allen im Fußballthread auf den Sack zu gehen. Und sowas muss nicht explizit in den Forenregeln genannt werden, das ist ganz einfach gesunder Menschenverstand.
Ich hänge auch nicht bei Fielmann mit einem Shirt rum, auf dem steht "Alle Brillenträger sind Schwuchteln".


----------



## boonfish (5. Juli 2010)

Man bestellt keinen Big-Mac beim BurgerKing, man schwenkt keine BMW-Flagge im Mercedeswerk, man fährt nicht nach Italien um Italiener zu beschimpfen.
Genauso wenig stellt man sich auf einer Fanmeile und feuert die Gegnerische Mannschaft an, oder flamet in einem Forenbthread mit 99% Deutschlandfans gegen die deutsche Mannschaft. Das ist pure Provokation und hat mit Meinungsfreiheit nichts zutun. 
Noch dazu kommt dass das kein öffentliches Forum ist, sondern jeder muss sich ein Konto erstellen und einen Bedingungsbogen akzeptieren, womit man sich wissentlich den Regeln der Moderatoren unterordnet. 
Die Mods noch anzupöbeln dafür dass sie, einen für uns kostenlosen, Service bieten ist schon ziemlich dreist. 
Wenn ihr anständig über euren Deutschen-Fußball-Hass diskutieren wollt bittet doch um Erlaubniss euch einen extrta Thread zur verfügung zu stellen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

Hört jetzt einfach auf. Setzt mich auf die Igno und das wars. Ihr köntn auch gerne das mit mir per PM klären aber hier im Thread ist das falsch und ihr provoziert nur. Es war nie eine Absicht von mir, zu provozieren. Nur ihr wollt ja nicht akzeptieren, dass ich gegen Deutschland bin bei der WM. Und jetzt Schluss, ihr woltl ja quasi mich provozieren, und in einem gewissen Maße schafft ihr das auch...

Aber nun ja, flamed nur weiter und missachtet die Ignofunktion.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, alle die Razyl und mich hassen (unversteändlicherweise, nunja):
> 
> Wenn ihr irgendein Problem damit habt, dass wir nicht für die Deutsche Nationalmannschaft hoffen, oder sich in irgendeiner Weise von Signaturen etc. angegriffen fühlen, die sollen die Ignorierfunktion nutzen. Noch eine Anschuldigung oder Beleidung aus niederem Grund führt zum sofortigen Platz auf meiner Ignorierliste. Entweder ihr akzeptiert es jetzt oder ignoriert. Eure Entscheidung.



kann man alkopopsteuer und razyl nicht mal für 1-2 tage bannen? die posten hier doch nur um zu provozieren.
nicht weil sie die deutsche Mannschaft nicht mögen, sondern ganz allein weil sie Streit provozieren wollen.



> Wozu eine Verwarnung?


fürs rumtrollen, ständiges provozieren.
meinung vertreten ist ein bisschen was anderes.

man kann ja gerne mal bisschen provozieren, aber irgendwann ist auch genug. die neue signatur ist auch nicht besser.
ihr sorgt noch dafür das dieser thread vorm finale geschlossen wird.


ich freue mich über jeden sieg der deutschen. warum ist offensichtlich. weil dann alle beim public viewing die besten freunde sind und zusammen feiern und die ganze stadt (bzw das ganze land) auf den strassen ist und mal was los ist.
das ist etwas was es nur alle 2 jahre gibt.



> Es war nie eine Absicht von mir, zu provozieren.


wie dreist bist du denn? kommst hier rein, nur um stimmung zu machen und meinst dann das war nie deine absicht?
sonst gehts aber noch. wenns nie deine absicht war, dann kannste dich ja aus dem thread verabschieden und ruhe ist.


Edit: spätestens mit deiner neuen signatur haste dir mal ne verwarnung verdient!


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> kann man alkopopsteuer und razyl nicht mal für 1-2 tage bannen? die posten hier doch nur um zu provozieren.
> nicht weil sie die deutsche Mannschaft nicht mögen, sondern ganz allein weil sie Streit provozieren wollen.
> 
> man kann ja gerne mal bisschen provozieren, aber irgendwann ist auch genug. die neue signatur ist auch nicht besser.
> ihr sorgt noch dafür das dieser thread vorm finale geschlossen wird.



1. Ja, ich will nur provozieren. Ich will ja euch alle nur ärgern... Mehr ist es nicht. Nein, es ist völlig unmöglich das ich gegen die deutsche Mannschaft bin und ihre Mannschaftsleistung trotzdem anerkenne. Das kann es ja völlig unmöglich sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Welche neue Signatur? Ich habe meine alte Signatur wieder reinkopiert, die irgendwie ... nichts mit Fußball annähernd zu tun hat.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hört jetzt einfach auf. Setzt mich auf die Igno und das wars. Ihr köntn auch gerne das mit mir per PM klären aber hier im Thread ist das falsch und ihr provoziert nur. Es war nie eine Absicht von mir, zu provozieren. Nur ihr wollt ja nicht akzeptieren, dass ich gegen Deutschland bin bei der WM. Und jetzt Schluss, ihr woltl ja quasi mich provozieren, und in einem gewissen Maße schafft ihr das auch...
> 
> Aber nun ja, flamed nur weiter und missachtet die Ignofunktion.



Also bei aller Liebe - man kann auch gegen eine Mannschaft sein, ohne sie in der Signatur durchzustreichen und damit im WM-Thread mit lauter Deutschlandfans rumzuhängen. Und dass Du Dich hier als Opfer darstellst, ist einfach nur verkehrt. Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr auf Diskussionen. Wer nicht hören will...


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Wie sind denn so eure Tipps gegen Spanien?
Ich tippe auf ein 3:1 für Deutschland.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (5. Juli 2010)

3:1 für Spanien.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ich tippe auf ein 3:1 für Deutschland.


Wenn alles wieder läuft wie gegen Argentinien und Spanien nicht auf einmal ihre EM-Stärke zurück hat.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (5. Juli 2010)

2:1 für schland^^


----------



## Haxxler (5. Juli 2010)

Ich sag auch 3:1 für Deutschland.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (5. Juli 2010)

nach der leistung gegen paraguay bin ich am überlegen ob ich ein- oder zweistellig tippen soll^^

hätten wir müller dabei hätte ich wieder 4:0 getippt. aber so machen wir halt ein tor weniger und gewinnen nur mit 3:0.
eventuell gönnen wir den spaniern aber auch ein ehrentor.


----------



## boonfish (5. Juli 2010)

Ich lag mit England und Argentinien schon daneben, also halt ich mich mal mit Konkretem zurück. 
Ich sag einfach mal: die Mannschaft welche das erste Tor schießt wird gewinnen. 
Nach dem ersten (eigenen) Tor wird sich keiner aus der Mannschaft zurücklehnen, im Gegenteil.
Denn beide Mannschaften lassen sich von frühen Toren extrem pushen, drehen auf und dominieren.

PS: Spanien wird auf jeden Fall ein Tor schießen. Aber hoffentlich nur eins.


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Bei mir wars bisher andersrum, ich hab zweimal auf knappe Siege getippt. Aber irgendwie... ist ja dann doch anders gekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Ich sag 10:0 für Spanien.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und nun bleiben wir realistisch. :S


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

So, und nachdem nun seitenweise über provozierende Signaturen diskutiert wurde, geht's nun mit Provokations-Posts weiter oder wie? Die entsprechenden Posts sind gelöscht, die jeweiligen User können sich in ein paar Minuten per PN ihre Schreibsperren abholen. Es reicht!


----------



## Lari (5. Juli 2010)

Leidenschaft beim Fussball find ich ja auch in Ordnung, aber wir lästern ja auch nicht seitenweise darüber, dass Mannschaft X rausgeflogen ist.

Back to topic:
Spanien hat nur eine Chance, wenn sie zu einer Form finden, die sie im Turnier noch nicht einmal gezeigt haben. Und da glaube ich nicht dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (5. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Spanien hat nur eine Chance, wenn sie zu einer Form finden, die sie im Turnier noch nicht einmal gezeigt haben. Und da glaube ich nicht dran
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seh ich genauso.
2:0 Deutschland ist mein Tip.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Juli 2010)

ich denke mal, deutschland wird alle überraschen und spanien einfach in grund und boden spielen, mein ernst btw., diese mannschaft hat uns schon überrascht und grade weil müller fehlt wird sich jeder spieler noch mehr anstrengen und es wird 7:0 ausgehen, für deutschland 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2010)

4:0


----------



## Nebola (5. Juli 2010)

Wenn man sich alle Spiele anguckt sage ich:

Australien 4:0
England 4:1
Argentinien 4:0
Spanien 4:1
Holland 4:0




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> So, alle die Razyl und mich hassen (unversteändlicherweise, nunja):
> 
> Wenn ihr irgendein Problem damit habt, dass wir nicht für die Deutsche Nationalmannschaft hoffen, oder sich in irgendeiner Weise von Signaturen etc. angegriffen fühlen, die sollen die Ignorierfunktion nutzen. Noch eine Anschuldigung oder Beleidung aus niederem Grund führt zum sofortigen Platz auf meiner Ignorierliste. Entweder ihr akzeptiert es jetzt oder ignoriert. Eure Entscheidung.



An alle die DAS nicht machen wollen kann ich nur den Tipp richten, die Grafik per Adblock o.ä. zu blockieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (5. Juli 2010)

Naja denke 1:0 für Deutschland.
Finds bissl blöd wenn die Medien und Fans praktisch schon ein 4:0 erwarten...


----------



## Churchak (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Vielleicht spielen die Deutschen wie gegen die Serben, wie gegen Ghana...



hmmm 60 minuten 10 zu 11 und trotz 1 Mann weniger mehr vorm Tor des Gegners zu finden find ich ned mal soooo übel gespielt zumal der Kartenspieler von Schiri ja diesmal ned mehr mit dabei ist.Bzw zumal man ja hört das den nächsten 11er Herr Schweinsteiger schiessen soll und Poldi bei solchen Situationen 11 Meter Verbot hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und naja Ghana hat verloren und das trotz quasi Heimvorteil. Von daher. ^^


----------



## Churchak (5. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe einfach auf einen Sieg Spaniens. Und die Chancen stehen auch nicht allzu schlecht.



Zja du hoffst ja immer auf nen Sieg des deutschen Gegners wenn nun noch Jagger wieder im Trikot des deutschen Gegners auffährt ist das Spiel eigendlich schon gewonnen da ihr beiden bisher immer für die Verlierer wart. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bzw mein tip fürs Spiel 0 zu 1 für Deutschland da mit Müller einer DER Torvorbereiter fehlt und ich Klose und vorallem Poldi nicht zutraue es "alleine" hinzubekommen.Aso das Tor kommt vom deutschen Messi. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2010)

also ich hoffe das özil nochmal ein bissel selbstvertrauen tankt und so aufspielt wie gegen austrtalien.in allen anderen spielen hatte ich das gefühl das er irgendwie verängstigt wirkt udn sich ziemlich zurückhält.das ganze spiel hat sich schweinsteiger und müller rangezogen.einzig die flanke auf klose zum 4:0 kam von özil und da waren die gauchos schon in ihrer kabine mit den gedanken...

also worauf ich hinauswill ist das ich hoffe das bei dem ausfall von müller özil das heft wieder in die hand nimmt...aber wie bei werder ist er nur gut wenn er mit selbstvertrauen aufläuft.ist wie bei vielen ballkünstlern...wenn man denen ein-zweimal auf den fuss tritt hören die auf zu spielen...

da ist müller halt ein ganz anderer schlag.der ist frech,ungezwungen und kämpft auch mal um den ball.ich erinner nur an die wichtige balleroberung im argentinienspiel wo er liegenderweise noch dne tödlichen pass gab...und sowas ist enorm wichtig für JEDE manschaft.müller war der garant für den deutschen erfolg udn wenn özil wiedre abtaucht gegen spanien kann poldi allein uns nicht helfen.der versucht dann wieder bei jeder gelegenheit draufzuhalten und das ist kein mittel gegen die spanier.kroos ist defensiv eingestellt,genau wie khedira.wer bedient dann klose????schweini wird gegen die spanier hinten gebunden sein.ich glaub nich das er sich nach vorne mit einschalten kann
hoffnung macht mir einzig die unglaubliche kondition der deutschen.dagegen wirken alle wie ne altherrenmannschaft.garanten für diese fitness sind die beiden us-boys die damals klinsi mitbrachte und die heute noch aktiv sind...
wenn sich alle nochmal zerreissen aufm platz und als einheit fungieren hoffe ich auf ein knappes 2:1 in der regulären spielzeit,aber wie gesagt ohne müller seh ich schwarz...


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

Ich tipp auf Finale Spanien : Holland 2:1

Ich denk mir einfach bei der Art wie die Deutschen spielen geht die Taktik irgendwann nach hinten los. Wenn die Deutschen 1 Tor kassieren brökelt das ganze System, wenn die Spanier Sporgen geben und noch nen zweiten reinhauen haben sie gewonnen :>


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich sag mal 2:0 für Deutschland, weil sie jetzt a) ziemlich unter Druck stehen, da alle wieder n 4:0 oder so erwarten und b) da Müller net spielt.
Ich hoffe aber auch wie einige Vorposter, dass Özil wieder mehr zeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2010)

übrigens hab ich mir mal den spass gemacht und den anfang dieses threads durchgelesen udn die prognosen waren wirklich nich schlecht,ABER...sowas von falsch...das ist schon richtig geil...schaut mal auf die erste seite wer(zugegebenerweise zu der zeit durchaus zutreffend)als favorit gehandelt wurde...da wurden auch die namen frankreich,italien und england genannt...
und deutschland?denen hat keiner etwas zugetraut...allein diese wandlung des ansehens fand ich die wm schon wert


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> übrigens hab ich mir mal den spass gemacht und den anfang dieses threads durchgelesen udn die prognosen waren wirklich nich schlecht,ABER...sowas von falsch...das ist schon richtig geil...schaut mal auf die erste seite wer(zugegebenerweise zu der zeit durchaus zutreffend)als favorit gehandelt wurde...da wurden auch die namen frankreich,italien und england genannt...
> und deutschland?denen hat keiner etwas zugetraut...allein diese wandlung des ansehens fand ich die wm schon wert



Asche auf mein Haupt...aber die "Analyse" damals war einfach den Umständen geschuldet...es war eben die "Mainstream-Analyse"


----------



## Berserkerkitten (5. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> übrigens hab ich mir mal den spass gemacht und den anfang dieses threads durchgelesen udn die prognosen waren wirklich nich schlecht,ABER...sowas von falsch...das ist schon richtig geil...schaut mal auf die erste seite wer(zugegebenerweise zu der zeit durchaus zutreffend)als favorit gehandelt wurde...da wurden auch die namen frankreich,italien und england genannt...
> und deutschland?denen hat keiner etwas zugetraut...allein diese wandlung des ansehens fand ich die wm schon wert



Alter Schwede, wenn mir zu dem Zeitpunkt jemand gesagt hätte, dass Deutschland so weit kommt und gleich in drei Spielen je vier Tore schießt, hätte ich ihn ausgelacht. Oder dass England so grottig spielt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (5. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Asche auf mein Haupt...aber die "Analyse" damals war einfach den Umständen geschuldet...es war eben die "Mainstream-Analyse"



und erst recht asche auf mein haupt...weil ich hab dich noch beglückwünscht zu deiner analyse


----------



## sympathisant (6. Juli 2010)

keiner von uns hat vorher die anderen nationalmanschaften spielen sehen. wir haben uns mehr oder weniger auf die medien verlassen. und die haben rooney, messie und co hochgejubelt ... daran sieht man wieder schön, dass man den meisten medien nicht trauen kann.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2010)

ich weiss gar nicht ob die diskussion jetzt so kurz vor dme halbfinalspiel angebracht gewesen ist:
http://www.focus.de/sport/fussball/wm-2010/deutsches-team/tid-18950/wm-2010-kapitaens-machtkampf-zwischen-lahm-und-ballack-was-wird-aus-ballack_aid_527233.html

aber ich stehe da auch hinter lahm.ich meine wir haben Ballack eine tolle wm 2002 zu verdanken gehabt,mit dem wir im Finale(war ja gesperrt wegen gelber karten) wohl auch gegen brasilien gewonnen und den titel geholt hätten...
ABER ich denke seine Zeit als Spieler und vor allem als Kapitän ist abgelaufen und das muss er auch irgendwie akzeptieren.nachträglich sollte man K.P.Boateng vlt sogar noch ein Dankes-Schreiben schicken das er Ballack umgetreten hat,denn so klasse wie das Mittelfeld jetzt harmoniert und schaltet wäre unter Ballack wohl nicht mehr möglich gewesen...

also als Spieler sollte ihn Löw durchaus nochmal im Freundschaftsspiel testen nach der WM,ob er nur noch als Fremdkörper wirkt,oder er noch ein wichtiger Spieler mit viel Erfahrung ist,der auch mal Sicherheit in ein Spiel bringen kann,aber die Kapitänsbinde sollte bei Lahm bleiben

der Zeitpunkt dieser Diskussion ist allerdings schlecht gewählt gewesen udn vor allem ärgert mich die Parallelität der Ereignisse zu 2006 wo unser bester Spieler im Finale fehlte und zu dieser WM wo unser bester Spieler im Halbfinale fehlt...mist...


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Hört jetzt einfach auf. Setzt mich auf die Igno und das wars. Ihr köntn auch gerne das mit mir per PM klären aber hier im Thread ist das falsch und ihr provoziert nur. Es war nie eine Absicht von mir, zu provozieren. Nur ihr wollt ja nicht akzeptieren, dass ich gegen Deutschland bin bei der WM. Und jetzt Schluss, ihr woltl ja quasi mich provozieren, und in einem gewissen Maße schafft ihr das auch...
> 
> Aber nun ja, flamed nur weiter und missachtet die Ignofunktion.






Razyl schrieb:


> 1. Ja, ich will nur provozieren. Ich will ja euch alle nur ärgern... Mehr ist es nicht. Nein, es ist völlig unmöglich das ich gegen die deutsche Mannschaft bin und ihre Mannschaftsleistung trotzdem anerkenne. Das kann es ja völlig unmöglich sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ihr versteht da was falsch. Egal ob Ihr dafür oder dagegen seid und vollkommen EGAL um was für ein Thread-Thema es sich handelt. Als einzige und zugegebene Motivation, mit dem Ziel der Provokation in einen Thread zu gehen bedeutet das beabsichtigte provozieren von Flames und somit Netiquettenbrüche. Das wird nicht toleriert.

Vielen dank für Euer Verständnis.


----------



## Seridan (6. Juli 2010)

Ok so jetzt ist es amtlich, Deutschland fliegt gegen Spanien raus!

Quelle


Hoffentlich hat er dieses mal nicht Recht... wenn doch landet er doch noch in einem Kochtopf... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist mir der Tintenfisch unsympathisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seridan (6. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Jetzt ist mir der Tintenfisch unsympathisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seh ich genau so!! Verbennt ihn wie eine Hexe!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallfix (6. Juli 2010)

Gut möglich das Spanien die "neuen alten" Deutschen werden bei der WM.
Nicht gut spielen und nur durch viel Glück im Halbfinale, werden sie trotzdem im Endspiel stehen.
Wie deutsche Mannschaften sehr oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Knall


----------



## Seridan (6. Juli 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Gut möglich das Spanien die "neuen alten" Deutschen werden bei der WM.
> Nicht gut spielen und nur durch viel Glück im Halbfinale, werden sie trotzdem im Endspiel stehen.
> Wie deutsche Mannschaften sehr oft
> 
> ...



Ich behaupte mal das ist eine sehr gewagte These!
Quelle bitte... ;P


----------



## Kaldreth (6. Juli 2010)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Gut möglich das Spanien die "neuen alten" Deutschen werden bei der WM.
> Nicht gut spielen und nur durch viel Glück im Halbfinale, werden sie trotzdem im Endspiel stehen.
> Wie deutsche Mannschaften sehr oft
> 
> ...



Ja ich seh auch so parallelen! Es ist wirklich häufig so, dass andere Mannschaften besser bzw. schöner spielen und die Deutschen effektiv spielen. Es ist im Moment wirklich eine umgekehrte Welt. Aber 2008 war es genau umgekehrt und die Mannschaft mit dem besseren Turnierverlauf hat gewonnen...


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2010)

Seridan schrieb:


> Ok so jetzt ist es amtlich, Deutschland fliegt gegen Spanien raus!
> 
> Quelle
> 
> ...




solange Jogi seinen blauen Kaschmirpullover trägt können wir nicht verlieren...egal was ein tintenfisch voraussagt...


----------



## Kremlin (6. Juli 2010)

wer glaubt denn schon eine vorraussage eines tintenfisches.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Edou (6. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> wer glaubt denn schon eine vorraussage eines tintenfisches....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Spongebob und Patrick.


----------



## Seridan (6. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> solange Jogi seinen blauen Kaschmirpullover trägt können wir nicht verlieren...egal was ein tintenfisch voraussagt...



Der sollte aber auch mal gewaschen werden... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mastergamer (6. Juli 2010)

Immerhin hat der Tintenfisch 9 Gehirne.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2010)

mastergamer schrieb:


> Immerhin hat der Tintenfisch 9 Gehirne.




dafür aber auch drei herzen und acht arme...
ich bleib lieber bei jogis pullover...


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Spongebob und Patrick.




hahaha,astrein...


----------



## Urengroll (6. Juli 2010)

Schland gewinnt einfach mal 1:0 und gut.....................^^


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2010)

Ich tippe auf 3:2 für Deutschland und hoffe auf ein lebendiges, unterhaltsames Spiel. An diese ominöse Krake glaube ich nicht. Besonders, da sie schon bei der letzten EM falsch gelegen hat. Meiner Ansicht nach sollte man sich nicht auf einen blauen Pulli oder einen Tintenfisch verlassen. Und das hat nichts mit meiner persönlichen Meinung zu tun. Wenn ich erlebe, wie Leute in meinem Umfeld fast einen Nervenzusammenbruch bekommen, weil der Tintenfisch auf Spanien getippt hat, kann ich mir ein Grinsen nicht verkneifen. 

Edit: Ich habe meinen Post editiert, bevor es noch mehr Ärger gibt. Das wollen wir ja vermeiden. Trotzdem muss ich sagen, dass ich diese ganze Nummer ziemlich peinlich und kindisch finde. Ende der Diskussion.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> solange Jogi seinen blauen Kaschmirpullover trägt können wir nicht verlieren...egal was ein tintenfisch voraussagt...



Das Problem ist, dass Jogi selber an den blauen Pulli nicht glaubt und den nur der Trainergemeinschaft zu liebe anzieht. Das enträftet die Magie des Pullies erheblich.
Paul dagegen ist mit Tinte und Tentakel bei der Sache.

Also: Don`t mess with Paul.
Deutschland fährt heim...so schade wie das ist *schluchz*


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2010)

Deanne ich find deine Sig total creepy :3


Ihr glaubt ernthaft die auf komplette Wilkür basierende Auswahl eines Tintenfischs? Die Nationalelf soll desmotiviert werden wegen einem Tintenfisch? Ein TINTENFISCH! Fragt doch gleich eine Amsel wann Duke Nukem Forever erscheint!


----------



## Edou (6. Juli 2010)

Deanne, lass es gut sein. Das Thema sollte abgehackt sein, dann musst du nicht nen Tag später kommen und weiter darauf rum reiten. Fehl Verhalten von BEIDEN PARTEIEN (User für Deutschland/Mods - Gegen die anti deutschland fans). Solltest du nochmal auf das Thema ansprechen jetzt, werde ich dich und jeden anderen Reporten, den Alko kann sich nicht wehren da er wie ich auch finde ungerecht eine 3 Tage Sperre erhalten hat.


und um nicht ganz vom thema abzukommen 2:1 ist mein Tipp

Das soll jetzt nicht böse gemeint werden, aber das thema sollte abgehackt werden, beide machten fehler (parteien).
Und die können sich nichtmal mehr Wehren, von daher ist das erst recht unfair.


----------



## Kremlin (6. Juli 2010)

nur um das nochmal festzuhalten: euer 'paul' lag auchmal falsch mit seiner vorraussage.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gegrillter Tintenfisch


----------



## Thuum (6. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> nur um das nochmal festzuhalten: euer 'paul' lag auchmal falsch mit seiner vorraussage.



Jop, und das war zufällig das Spiel Deutschland - Spanien im EM Finale 2008. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (6. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt ernthaft die auf komplette Wilkür basierende Auswahl eines Tintenfischs?



Willkür WILLKÜR?

Du wagst es Mächte die weit über deine Vorstellungskraft hinausgehen in Zweifel zu ziehen Fleischling?

Wenn der mächtige Paul etwas voraussagt dan beben die Gestirne und Galaxien verbrennen.

Es sei, wie Paul es vorherbestimmt.
Wir dienen dir mächtiger Paul!


----------



## Noxiel (6. Juli 2010)

Der Tintenfisch könnte ein ferner Verwandter von Cthulhu sein. Weiß man's?


----------



## Bloodletting (6. Juli 2010)

Hört auf, meinen Namen zu sagen, dass verwirrt mich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (6. Juli 2010)

Obs ein zufall ist das er bei dem EM-Finale auf Deutschland getippt hat und jetzt auf Spanien?
Beruhigt mich eher   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss etwas lachen wenn manche total geschockt sind das der Tintenfisch "denkt" das Spanien gewinnt.
Naja die Argentinier haben ja auch ein haufen Tiere ins rennen geschickt,vor dem Spiel.
Aber Aberglaube gehört halt mit zum Sport.
Immer lustig wenn man hört was für dinge die Sportler vorm Spiel machen damit das glück auf ihrer Seite ist.


----------



## Seph018 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich bin jetzt schon verdammt aufgeregt .. habe langsam so einen Schiss dass die Deutschen rausfliegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nicht wegen des Tintenfisches.. einfach so ein Gefühl >.< Und das blöde ist ja, man kann verdammt nochmal nichts dazu beitragen ... wie in der Demokratie *duck*


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juli 2010)

mhh.. diese ganzen Prognosen... wenn bisher alle falsch lagen, dann sage ich, Spanien gewinnt. Nur um
die umgekehrte Psychologie wirken zu sehen^^


----------



## Lari (6. Juli 2010)

Holland vs. Urugay scheint doch ein sehr interessantes Spiel zu werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maladin (6. Juli 2010)

*kurz das Paddel schwing* lieb sein!

/wink maladin


----------



## Firun (6. Juli 2010)

hm 1:1 steht es gerade , da müssen die Holländer noch was drauf legen um da weiter zu kommen


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Juli 2010)

Also spielerisch ist Holland überlegen. Sehen aber auch nicht so überragend heute aus. Bin mal gespannt.

@mods: ihr müsst schneller werden. bis ihr antwortet sind die beiträge doch schon editiert :-D


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juli 2010)

Er hat seitenlang seine Meinung kundgetan, wollte nur wissen wieso er so denkt. Gut, er ist nicht da,
wer hätte das gedacht. 

Wo ist eigentlich die nächste WM? Ich weiß noch so viel dass sich die Kontinente immer abwechseln...
nur die Antarktis wird hierbei diskriminiert.

&#8364;dit: Jo. Tante Edit ist schnell unterwegs


----------



## Thuum (6. Juli 2010)

Firun schrieb:


> hm 1:1 steht es gerade , da müssen die Holländer noch was drauf legen um da weiter zu kommen



Jop, wobei ich sagen muss, das dass 1:1 eher glücklich war. Den kann ein Torwart auch mal halten.


----------



## Thuum (6. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Er hat seitenlang seine Meinung kundgetan, wollte nur wissen wieso er so denkt. Gut, er ist nicht da,
> wer hätte das gedacht.
> 
> Wo ist eigentlich die nächste WM? Ich weiß noch so viel dass sich die Kontinente immer abwechseln...
> ...



Die WM 2014 findet in Brasilien statt.


----------



## Firun (6. Juli 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich die nächste WM? Ich weiß noch so viel dass sich die Kontinente immer abwechseln...nur die Antarktis wird hierbei diskriminiert.&#8364;dit: Jo. Tante Edit ist schnell unterwegs



Nächste WM ist in Brasilien




Thuum schrieb:


> Jop, wobei ich sagen muss, das dass 1:1 eher glücklich war. Den kann ein Torwart auch mal halten.




Jap der Schuß war aber echt gesetzt von dem


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Juli 2010)

wieso die wm nie in der antarktis war ist mir auch absolut unverständlich. das ist wirklich diskriminierung. 

die wm 2014 ist übrigens in brasilien (einmal googlen nach "wm 2014").
die em 2012 ist übrigens in polen und ukraine.


das 1:0 war aber auch etwas glücklich. halt ein weitschuss, sowas kann man auch halten.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2010)

also ihr mögt mich für verwirrt halten,aber ich hab so ein gefühl wenn holland verliert gewinnen wir morgen gegen spanien,ansonsten heisst es spanien-holland im finale...ich weiss nicht woher das kommt...echt nicht...vlt auch weil ohrensammler recht hat mit jogis blauen kaschmirpullover.löw glaubt da irgendwie nicht dran.was ist bloss los mit dem????
wenn wir doch nur müller morgen dabei hätten,dann wär auch die blöde krake zu unserem fleisch geschwommen...verdammter mist...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (6. Juli 2010)

Das Spiel läuft gerade? 
Brasilien stellt die nächste WM? Ohh mein Gott. Das ist es wert das auszuschreiben.
Ich meine, dort wird das ganze System zusammenbrechen. Polizei, Feuerwehr, 
Krankensystem... die sind dermaßen Fußballverrückt, die werden das dann gewinnen
müssen XD


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> wenn wir doch nur müller morgen dabei hätten,dann wär auch die blöde krake zu unserem fleisch geschwommen...verdammter mist...



Naja, vor der WM hieß es auch "Ohne Ballack, was machen wir bloß?". Und trotzdem hat sich die Mannschaft positiv entwickelt. 
Müller hat zwar bisher eine ausgezeichnete WM gespielt, aber sich jetzt total auf ihn zu versteifen, wäre falsch.

Und schiesst euch doch nicht alle auf den blöden Tintenfisch oder den Pulli ein. Die Prognosen mögen alle richtig gewesen sein, aber letztendlich ist das doch nicht mehr als Aberglaube. Ich wäre ja dafür, dass Löw morgen im Schlüpper auftritt und die Deutschen trotzdem gewinnen. Dann wären Pulli und Paul widerlegt. 
Aber dann ist es vermutlich der Schlüpper, der hochgejubelt wird...


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Naja, vor der WM hieß es auch "Ohne Ballack, was machen wir bloß?". Und trotzdem hat sich die Mannschaft positiv entwickelt.
> Müller hat zwar bisher eine ausgezeichnete WM gespielt, aber sich jetzt total auf ihn zu versteifen, wäre falsch.
> 
> Und schiesst euch doch nicht alle auf den blöden Tintenfisch oder den Pulli ein. Die Prognosen mögen alle richtig gewesen sein, aber letztendlich ist das doch nicht mehr als Aberglaube.




ich glaub du hast irgendwie recht *mir selbst eine ohrfeige verpass*....man ist nur so aufgeregt vor dme spiel...
normalerweise sind die ja auch fit unsere jungs.und spanien war bisher wirklich nich so gut...
ABER *wieder eine ohrfeige verpass*...nein,kein aber mehr...wir gewinnen morgen und fertig.und sogar 2:0...und lass im finale sein wer will.diesmal sind wir nicht zu stoppen...


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2010)

Gott... was war das denn jetzt grad bitte für ein Tor? xD


----------



## Thoor (6. Juli 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH 3:1

HUPP ORANJE!


----------



## Thuum (6. Juli 2010)

3:1 für Holland. Glaube das war jetzt der Todesstoß für Uruguay.


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2010)

Mir ist schlecht. Also, den Holländern gönn ich gar nichts.


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2010)

shit Holland wird weltmeister...*meine Hand festhalt*


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2010)

Die beiden Tore waren allerdings ausreichend unspektakulär ^^
Beim 3:1 hat sich der Uruguayer Torwart nichtmal bewegt xD


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Die beiden Tore waren allerdings ausreichend unspektakulär ^^
> Beim 3:1 hat sich der Uruguayer Torwart nichtmal bewegt xD




naja,dafür bei den anderen beiden um so mehr.der wurde ja länger und länger beim ersten treffer und hat sogar übergegriffen udn es reichte trotzdem nicht.zu plaziert...
und das dritte war einfach "auf dem falschen Fuss erwischt"...also gegen die Laufrichtuing des torwartes geköpft


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> shit Holland wird weltmeister...*meine Hand festhalt*



Ich bitte dich. Es war ja zu erwarten, dass die Holländer gegen Uruguay gewinnen. Und mal ehrlich, die Südamerikaner spielen ja teilweise Standfussball und lassen sich total hängen. Die Luft ist total raus, da bedarf es nicht viel spielerischer Finesse. Das zweite Tor kann man auch sehen, wie man will. Die Holländer deshalb schon zum Weltmeister auszurufen, halte ich für verfrüht.

 Warten wir doch erst mal ab, wie die Deutschen und die Spanier spielen. Ich rechne fest damit, morgen ein spritzigeres Spiel zu sehen.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (6. Juli 2010)

Deutschland vs Niederlande ^^ das würd hoffenlich ein super gutes spiel , wenn wir morgen es schaffen gegen spain zu gewinnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenn wenn wir WELTMEISTER werden dann kommt deutschland nicht mehr aus dem feiern raus , dann heist es nur noch PARTYTIME


----------



## shadow24 (6. Juli 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich bitte dich. Es war ja zu erwarten, dass die Holländer gegen Uruguay gewinnen. Und mal ehrlich, die Südamerikaner spielen ja teilweise Standfussball und lassen sich total hängen. Die Holländer deshalb schon zum Weltmeister auszurufen, halte ich für verfrüht. Da warten wir doch erst mal ab, wie morgen die Deutschen und die Spanier spielen.



jaja,ich weiss es ja auch...hab selbst 2:0 für holland getippt.also ziemlich klar für ein halbfinalspiel...aber trotzdemn trifft ein die erkenntnis irgendwie wie ein hammer...udn dann auch noch 3 tore im halbfinale...aber was mich am meisten nervt ist das die urus mit suarres genauso ein wichtigen spieler wie müller draussen lassen mussten...ich will das nicht mehr schreiben aber ich kann nicht anders...
wo sind nur meine tabletten?


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Juli 2010)

92. Minute und Tor für Uruguay! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jaja,ich weiss es ja auch...hab selbst 2:0 für holland getippt.also ziemlich klar für ein halbfinalspiel...aber trotzdemn trifft ein die erkenntnis irgendwie wie ein hammer...udn dann auch noch 3 tore im halbfinale...aber was mich am meisten nervt ist das die urus mit suarres genauso ein wichtigen spieler wie müller draussen lassen mussten...ich will das nicht mehr schreiben aber ich kann nicht anders...
> wo sind nur meine tabletten?



Die Deutschen haben im letzten Spiel auch 4 Tore geschossen. Gegen Argentinien. Richtig, nicht gegen den FC Tuntenhausen. Und trotzdem darf man sich gegen Spanien nicht von der Stimmung im eigenen Land beeinflussen lassen. Ich halte es für falsch, die Holländer nach diesem Spiel zum absoluten Favoriten zu erklären. Uns steht noch ein Halbfinale bevor und da kann alles passieren. Selbst, wenn es die Deutschen nicht schaffen, vielleicht zeigen die Spanier dann mal etwas mehr von ihrem Potential. Die Holländer sind ein harter Brocken, aber nicht unbesiegbar und mir als eventueller Final-Gegner deutlich lieber, weil man sie im Vergleich zu Uruguay besser einschätzen kann.


----------



## Thoor (6. Juli 2010)

Der Schiedsrichter gehört geschlagen... jämmerliches Opfer ist der... 1.5 Minuten nach Ende NACHSPIELZEIT pfeifft er aus unersichtlichem Grund Freistoss, zeigt Van Bommel Gelb und lässt weiterspielen o.O

Der kerl war doch geschmiert eh


----------



## Deathstyle (6. Juli 2010)

Oah schade! Aber immernoch die beste Südamerikanische Mannschaft!


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Der Schiedsrichter gehört geschlagen... jämmerliches Opfer ist der... 1.5 Minuten nach Ende NACHSPIELZEIT pfeifft er aus unersichtlichem Grund Freistoss, zeigt Van Bommel Gelb und lässt weiterspielen o.O
> 
> Der kerl war doch geschmiert eh



Der Herr van Bommel und der gute Herr Robben kriegen schon bei den Bayern oft genug den Hintern gepudert. Läuft eben nicht immer so, wie man es gerne hätte. 
Es ist nun mal so, dass auch die Holländer von den vielen Fehlentscheidungen der WM nicht verschont bleiben. Trotzdem schade für Uruguay, ich hätte es ihnen am Ende doch gegönnt.

Edit: Wäre er geschmiert gewesen, hätte er das 2:1 durchaus nicht geben müssen. Der eine oder andere Schiri bei dieser WM hätte da Abseits gepfiffen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (6. Juli 2010)

nein die 5min nachspielzeit waren voll in ordnung. es lag jemand in der nachspielzeit am boden, dazu ein tor. und das hat der richtigerweise nachspielen lassen.

die gelbe zum schluss hab ich auch nicht so ganz verstanden, spielt aber sowieso keine rolle.
vielleicht hat er auch was zum schiri gesagt.

aber so gut war holland heute wirklich nicht. die drei tore waren eher glücklich. nach der spielerischen leistung bisher sehe ich deutschland als den top-favoriten.
aber warten wir mal ab wie spanien morgen spielt. wenn die ihre leistung nicht verbessern ist deutschland im finale.
und wenn holland die leistung nicht verbessert wären wir dann weltmeister.


----------



## Falathrim (6. Juli 2010)

Was mich wirklich beeindruckt hat war die Analyse von van Bommel nach dem Spiel. Da kommt der aus dem WM-Halbfinale, zieht zum ersten Mal seit 32 Jahren ins Finale ein, und 10 Minuten später liefert er eine nüchterne Spielanalyse, die zu 100% zutrifft.
Da kommt einer der größten Fußballtrainer aller Zeiten auf uns zu.

Ansonsten:
gz Holland.
Eigentlich kann man aber nur auf ein Finale Spanien - Holland hoffen.
Deutschland - Holland wär ein Schlachtfest D:


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ansonsten:
> gz Holland.
> Eigentlich kann man aber nur auf ein Finale Spanien - Holland hoffen.
> Deutschland - Holland wär ein Schlachtfest D:



Das wäre ein toller Klassiker. Man erinnere sich an das 3:2. 
Ich wünsche mir jedenfalls D vs. N.
Und egal wer dann gewinnt, verdient ist es.
Hauptsache es wird ein tolles und spannendes Spiel.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2010)

Wow, die Nachspielzeit..man kann es sehen wie man will, ich persöhnlich halte den Uzbeken für fähig.



Um wieder auf das morgige Spiel zu kommen:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RprCohe8qkc&feature=player_embedded[/youtube]


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

Um wie viel Uhr spielt heute Deutschland? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (7. Juli 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Um wie viel Uhr spielt heute Deutschland?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



20:30


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wow, die Nachspielzeit..man kann es sehen wie man will, ich persöhnlich halte den Uzbeken für fähig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das Video ist ja mal selbstbeweihräucherung pur^^


----------



## Dropz (7. Juli 2010)

dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. Juli 2010)

Bin ja mal gespannt, wie das heute ausgeht. Bei dieser chaotischen WM und den teils extrem überraschenden Ergebnissen, wage ich schon lange nicht mehr, irgendwelche Prognosen abzugeben. Und ich vertraue bestimmt nicht auf Rollkragenpullis und Tintenfische! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (7. Juli 2010)

ich denke das wird eine ganz knappe Geschichte heute.wer den besseren tag erwischt kommt weiter.beide mannschaften ähneln sich sehr vom spiel her.udn in beiden mannschaften ist das mittelfeld das prunkstück und mit Villa und Klose stehen sich die erfolgreichsten Torschützen gegenüber.die Abwehrreihen sind meiner meinung nach bei beiden zu anfällig,aber beide haben super Torwarte im Kasten stehen...offensive gegen offensive.ich glaub es wird wieder nicht lange abgetastet und beide suchen die Flucht nach vorne...ein absolutes Highlight bei dieser wm,neben Holland-Brasilien...
einziger vorteil bei uns ist das wir die bessere Fitness haben,dafür müssen die kein müller ersetzen,obwohl ich gehört habe das Fabregas bei denen verletzt sein soll... 

naja Fleisch für 10 Leute ist besorgt.der Grill geht schon frühen abend an,das Wetter wird minütlich besser und das Bier ist kalt gestellt...jetzt abwarten bis feierabend und dann gehts los


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Deutschland muss gewinnen! Wenn sie gegen Holland verlieren, in Ordnung, aber gegen Spanien haben die gefälligst zu gewinnen!


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Deutschland muss gewinnen! Wenn sie gegen Holland verlieren, in Ordnung, aber gegen Spanien haben die gefälligst zu gewinnen!



wat nein wenn dann gegen spanien verlieren aber gegen holland auf keinen fall Oo


----------



## Kremlin (7. Juli 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Deutschland muss gewinnen! Wenn sie gegen Holland verlieren, in Ordnung, aber gegen Spanien haben die gefälligst zu gewinnen!



eher andersherum.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (7. Juli 2010)

ich fände es nicht so schlimm gegen Spanien oder Niederlande zu verlieren
Die können sich im Vorfeld eines Spieles wenigstens sportlich und freundlich benehmen
gegen England oder Argentinien wärs für mich ein Drama gewesen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

Da hat unser gezuckerte Pilzkopp recht. Wann beginnt das Spiel denn?


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2010)

20:30 in der ARD.


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juli 2010)

Grad lief ja sone Doku über die WM 90. Falls die jemand gesehen hat, hätte ich dazu eine Frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Die Szene wo DEutschland Argentinien den Siegelfmeter reinhaut, wurde mit einer Musik unterlegt.
Es klang so in richtung heldenhafter Actionfilm. Weiß jemand der es gesehen hat wo die Musik herkam ?.


----------



## Churchak (7. Juli 2010)

hast nen link zu? ansonsten könnte ich dir die hier als ersatz anbieten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

bzw ist noch wer so hippelig wie ich man die zeit zieht sich bis zum anpfiff aber auch ..... ^^


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Leute...ich steeerbe, ich glaub ich kann bei dem Spiel nicht hinsehen. Für mich ist heute Finale!


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juli 2010)

Ne kein Link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es lief live in der ARD.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2010)

Jetzt geht's los, hoffen wir das das Sommermärchen nicht wie 06 endet


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2010)

Verdammich' die Spanier haben die ersten Halbzeit wirklich besser gespielt. Das muß anders werden.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2010)

Ne, das muss so bleiben. ;D  

Spanier spiele bis jetzt sehr gut, ob wohl sie sich sehr fortasten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2010)

Na in den letzten 20min kamen mir die Jungs aber schon sicherer vor. Ich denke das ist einfach der Respekt vor den Spaniern, der langsam abgebaut werden muß. Hauptsache es geschieht noch in den nächsten 45min.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

Torres wurde durch Pedro ersetzt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das eine sehr gute Entscheidung.

Bis jetzt spielen die Spanier besser, aber wenn die Deutschen mal nach vorne kommen, haben sie oft eine grosse Torgefahr. Jetzt wird es erst richtig spannend.


----------



## Valinar (7. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn ich das net gerne sage aber bisher hätten die Spanier den Sieg mehr verdient als Deutschland.
Hoffe die Deutschen können sich noch etwas steigern.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2010)

MUAHAHAHA TOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber für SPANIEN. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

Tor! Nur das Falsche!


----------



## Kremlin (7. Juli 2010)

hatte paul wohl doch recht. in 15 minuten reißen die nichtsmehr.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2010)

Ich will die letzten 3 Minuten garnicht mehr sehen.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich verbringe die jetzt vor dem Rechner.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (7. Juli 2010)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA Muahahahaha. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (7. Juli 2010)

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY SPANIEN (L)


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Juli 2010)

man hat schland scheiße gespielt , niemand ist beim 1 : 0 ran gegangen haben nur zu geschaut wie der ball ins tor geht , die haben überhaupt nix gezeigt . kaum 2 kämpfe nix liebers spain den ball über lassen F.U schland


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

CLICK CLACK BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM

Spanischer Bomber hat zugeschlagen ;D

Jetzt hat Holland aber was zum knabbern


----------



## Kremlin (7. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Juli 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



this


----------



## Firun (7. Juli 2010)

verdient Verloren


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Juli 2010)

schland brauch 2012 (EM) und 2014 (WM) nicht teilnehmen so scheiße die heute waren , jetzt können nur noch unsere Frauen 2011 den ruf retten


----------



## Manoroth (7. Juli 2010)

yes endlich sind die deutschen raus *dance*


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Juli 2010)

wäre müller nicht gesperrt würden wir jetzt im finale stehen und nicht spain


----------



## Crackmack (7. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> man hat schland scheiße gespielt , niemand ist beim 1 : 0 ran gegangen haben nur zu geschaut wie der ball ins tor geht , die haben überhaupt nix gezeigt . kaum 2 kämpfe nix liebers spain den ball über lassen *F.U schland*



ganz ehrlich.... machs besser


----------



## Thuum (7. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> schland brauch 2012 (EM) und 2014 (WM) nicht teilnehmen so scheiße die heute waren , jetzt können nur noch unsere Frauen 2011 den ruf retten



Ich versteh nicht wie man sowas sagen kann, da Spielt Deutschland von 6 Spielen 1 schlecht und dann gleich solche Aussagen.


----------



## Xondor (7. Juli 2010)

Verdient! verloren, nur nicht hoch genug.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. Juli 2010)

Schade. Trotzdem, alle feiern!

http://z0r.de/1599 !


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Juli 2010)

hätten die nicht solche angst vor spain gehabt wären wir weiter , bin mal morgen auf die titelbilder der zeitungs


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Verdient verloren.

@ Yay Deutschland raus:
Hat schon einer wegen Provokation einen Ban bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (7. Juli 2010)

der hooligan war schuld!


----------



## Valinar (7. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> schland brauch 2012 (EM) und 2014 (WM) nicht teilnehmen so scheiße die heute waren , jetzt können nur noch unsere Frauen 2011 den ruf retten



Du bist echt ein Fan auf den jede Mannschaft verzichten kann.
Nach dem Australienspiel redest du schon von Weltmeisterschaft und nach dem Serbienspiel maulst du nur über du Mannschaft rum.
Weil sie ein oder zweimal nicht gut spielen sind sie gleicht scheiße?
...

Btt:
Spanien hat verdient gewonnen.
Hoffentlich hauen sie auch die Niederlande weg.

Ich denke aber diese Deutsche Nationalmannschaft hat noch große erfolge vor sich.


----------



## Valinar (7. Juli 2010)

"doppelpost"
bitte löschen


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2010)

Ach, das 1:0 war unglücklich. Der Spanier hat sich komplett in den Ball geworfen und es war kein Deutscher annähernd in Position zum Decken. Neuer war einfach chancenlos in dieser Situation. Das Spanien in dieser Partie die deutlich bessere Mannschaft war, muss man neidlos anerkennen. Die Ballkontrolle war fantastisch und die Zuspiele haben fast immer gepasst.




Wir haben verdient verloren, keine zweifelhaften Schiri Entscheidungen, kein knappes oder unfaires Tor. Spanien war einfach besser und hat den Einzug ins Finale verdient. Aber zur EM holen wir uns den Titel und 2014 holen wir uns dann den Pokal in Brasilien, so wie Spanien jetzt.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> F.U schland


So nicht !! (gemeldet)
Das zeigt nur, daß Du kein wirklicher Fußballfan bist - sondern nur so'n Sprücheklopper!

Gratulation an die junge deutsche Manschaft.
Um ehrlich zu sein, ich habe anfangs nie dran geglaubt, daß sie so weit kommen.
Hut ab!

Und nun hat eben die bessere Mannschaft gewonnen ... gratz.

greetz


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Vor allem Boateng hat Mist gespielt, ansonsten viel zu defensiv. Spanien sich direkt jeden Ball geholt, Deutschland hat sie schalten und walten lassen.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> schland brauch 2012 (EM) und 2014 (WM) nicht teilnehmen so scheiße die heute waren , jetzt können nur noch unsere Frauen 2011 den ruf retten




Da merkt man das du keine Ahnung hast.




Deutschland hat einfach schlecht gespielt. Sehr schade, großartige WM, irgendwann musste man stolpern. Aber Leute, schaut euch die anderen Spiele an! England 4:1 zurück auf ihre Insel geschickt! Das Maradona-Argentinien vernichtend geschlagen! Junge Talente die eine große Zukunft haben. Dieses Jahr sollte es nicht sein, in vier Jahren vielleicht auch nicht. Aber was wir erreicht haben, war aufjedenfall verdient.


----------



## Churchak (7. Juli 2010)

Wie sagte der Komentator so schön "ausgerechnet in diesem Spiel zeigen die Spanier das sie noch richtigen Fussball spielen können" und man kann dem nur zustimmen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn sie den Pokal bekommen ist es aber leider wie 02 und 06 es gewinnt die Mannschaft die im Vorfeld eigendlich meist nur rumgegeigelt hat und mehr durch Glück gewonnen/weiter gekommen hat/ist. 

Wie dem auch sei Spanien war heut einfach besser man merkte in meinen Augen das Müller fehlte.

Naja in diesem Sinne Holland Holland Holland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Deutschland hat das bessere Tunier gespielt, Spanien das bessere Spiel. Natürlich ist es bitter, durch diesen doofen Eckball zu verlieren, aber wie schon gesagt, muss man ganz klar anerkennen, dass Spanien besser war. Ich hätte mir so gerne ein Finale gegen Holland gewünscht, sehr schade. Aber ich denke, die Mannschaft hat große Spiele gezeigt und muss sich nicht verstecken und den dritten Platz gibts ja immernoch!


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Juli 2010)

naja was solls unsre frauen sind eh viel besser die können halt besser fussball spielen ^^


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

Aber wenn jemand schreiben würde "hurra Urugay draussen" gibts keinen bann?

aha....


----------



## Kremlin (7. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand schreiben würde "hurra Urugay draussen" gibts keinen bann?
> 
> aha....



es gibt auch keinen bann wenn du 'hurra deutschland draussen' schreibst.


----------



## Falathrim (7. Juli 2010)

Schade. Ein sehr, sehr spannendes Spiel, am Ende mit einem verdienten Sieger Spanien. Die deutsche Mannschaft war die sämtlichen 94 gespielten Minuten unheimlich nervös, konnte nicht an die Leistungen aus den vorherigen Spielen anknüpfen. Andererseits zeigte der meisterhafte taktische Zug von del Bosque, Pedro anstelle des erwarteten Torres zu bringen, wahnsinnige Wirkung. Die Spanier haben heute weltmeisterlich gespielt, gezeigt, warum sie das Nonplusultra des Weltfußballs darstellen. 
Den Deutschen fehlte vor allem die mentale Stärke, die Erfahrung, die so lange und so oft angeprangert wurde, aber auch ein Müller fehlte, der eine hundertprozentige Chance seines Ersatzspielers Kroos Mitte der zweiten Hälfte, die fast eine exakte Kopie seines zweiten Tores gegen Englands darstellte, vermutlich sehr viel sicherer genommen hatte..aber man kann das nicht auf ihn schieben. Deutschland war einfach unheimlich schwach, sie liefen 75 Minuten des Spiels wie ängstliche Häschen über das Spielfeld, während grandios aufspielende Spanier mit ihnen Hase und Igel spielten. 
Alles in allem können wir sehr froh sein, dass wir nur 1 : 0 verloren haben, wi hätten sehr, sehr viel höher verlieren können.

Glückwunsch an Spanien, ein angeekeltes Zwinkern an die ganzen Leute, die nur jubeln weil sie den Deutschen einen Sieg nur aus irrationalen Aversionen gegönnt haben und...
Schönen Abend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (7. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Ach, das 1:0 war unglücklich. Der Spanier hat sich komplett in den Ball geworfen und es war kein Deutscher annähernd in Position zum Decken. Neuer war einfach chancenlos in dieser Situation. Das Spanien in dieser Partie die deutlich bessere Mannschaft war, muss man neidlos anerkennen. Die Ballkontrolle war fantastisch und die Zuspiele haben fast immer gepasst.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zweifelhafte Schiedsrichter Entscheidungen gab es einige   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nichts desto trotz hat Spanien natürlich verdient gewonnen, Deutschland war einfach zu passiv.


----------



## wowfighter (7. Juli 2010)

Isso, ihr könnt nicht konstruktiv schreiben, die meisten haben Null Ahnung von Fußball.Ok Spanien hat verdient gewonnen,aber Deutschland hat noch eine junge Mannschaft-, kommen aber ins Halbfinale...
Das ist eine super Leistung ....Und wer jetzt schreibt "jaa Spanien"..Da wissen eh die meisten das diese User aus dem Land im Osten kommen , dessen Mannschaft in der Quali gescheitert ist.
/reported 

btt:Holland putzt Spanien weg ,van Bommel und Roben machen das schon.

Niederlande!!!!

mfg


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand schreiben würde "hurra Urugay draussen" gibts keinen bann?
> 
> aha....



Kleiner Hinweis für dich: Wir sind in einem deutschen Forum.
Nenn wir mir den Grund, warum "Yay, Deutschland raus" auch nur die kleinste Berechtigung hat, hier aufzutauchen? Sie waren weder überheblich noch eingebildet, lediglich bis dahin die beste Mannschaft des Turniers.

Wären wir wieder beim Thema Provokation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ab jetzt pro Holland, bis zur Grenze sinds keine 5 Minuten, Schade ums Traumfinale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (7. Juli 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> btt:Holland *putzt Spanien* weg ,van Bommel und Roben machen das schon.
> 
> Niederlande!!!!
> 
> mfg



das hat deutschland auch gesagt


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Kleiner Hinweis für dich: Wir sind in einem deutschen Forum.
> Nenn wir mir den Grund, warum "Yay, Deutschland raus" auch nur die kleinste Berechtigung hat, hier aufzutauchen? Sie waren weder überheblich noch eingebildet, lediglich bis dahin die beste Mannschaft des Turniers.
> 
> Wären wir wieder beim Thema Provokation
> ...



Achso weils n Deutsches Forum ist wird hier alles toleriert was gegen andere Teams geht ausser natürlich gegen das einge... Toll :O


----------



## Thuum (7. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> das hat deutschland auch gesagt



Wann hat die Deutsche Elf gesagt, das sie Spanien putzt?


Quelle bitte.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Achso weils n Deutsches Forum ist wird hier alles toleriert was gegen andere Teams geht ausser natürlich gegen das einge... Toll :O



Schonmal aufgefallen, dass kaum gegen andere Teams gehetzt wurde, es sei denn sie spielen gegen Deutschland? Ich vermute, du bist kein Spanier, dann würde ich es ja noch verstehen, aber so?


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2010)

Hup Hup Holland!!!! Rache für Durban!


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Wann hat die Deutsche Elf gesagt, das sie Spanien putzt?
> 
> 
> Quelle bitte.



Wann hat er etwas von der Deutschen Elf gesagt? :>


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2010)

Man kann sagen was man will... mit Müller hätte das anders ausgesehen. 

Und so ganz am Rande geht mir diese Auswechselei-Zeitschinderei in der letzten Spielminute mächtig auf den Keks. 
Ausser unsportlich ist das nichts. Auch wenn es jeder macht.

Aber gut, kann man nichts machen. Wird trotzdem ein spannendes Finale.


----------



## Crackmack (7. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Wann hat die Deutsche Elf gesagt, das sie Spanien putzt?
> 
> 
> Quelle bitte.



falsch
nicht die deutsche elf
die fans
der deutschen elf


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ihr versteht da was falsch. Egal ob Ihr dafür oder dagegen seid und vollkommen EGAL um was für ein Thread-Thema es sich handelt. Als einzige und zugegebene Motivation, mit dem Ziel der Provokation in einen Thread zu gehen bedeutet das beabsichtigte provozieren von Flames und somit Netiquettenbrüche. Das wird nicht toleriert.
> 
> Vielen dank für Euer Verständnis.


Was ist daran eigentlich falsch zu verstehen?!
Und hier hat keiner andere Mannschaften teilweise so "beleidigt", wie die Deutsche Mannschaft beleidigt wird, am laufenden Band.

naja gn8


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

Ich unterstütze Spanien, ist doch logisch das ich mich dann freue wenn Deutschland raus fällt oder...? Aber die Typen die mit ihren Karren hier Hupkonzert veranstalten könnten ma still sein ._.

@Lari: sie waren wohl doch nicht "die beste Mannschaft des Turniers" sonst hätten sie nicht verloren... :>


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Naja, mir ists zu blöd mit der Hetzerei gegen Deutschland, macht ihr weiter, ich schau das Finale und jubel für Holland und genieß die WM bis zum Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> @Lari: sie waren wohl doch nicht "die beste Mannschaft des Turniers" sonst hätten sie nicht verloren... :>


Aber Spanien mit der Niederlage gegen die Schweiz, die knappen Siege bis zum Halbfinale. Da war Deutschland deutlich souveräner. Heute hat es nicht gereicht, aber es kam das, was ich befürchtet hatte: Spanien ruft die LEistung ab, wenn sie es brauchen. Dennoch rechtfertigt es in einem deutschen Forum keine "Anti-Deutschland"-Posts, oder du erklärst mir sinnig, welchen tieferen Sinn solche Aussagen haben. Selbst "Yay, Spanien weiter" würde ich akzeptieren, aber das ist wohl nicht provokant genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2010)

Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass einige natürlich sehr enttäuscht über den Sieg der Spanier sind und in einer ersten Reaktion über die Stränge schlagen. Ich bin ja auch enttäuscht, habe mich aber besser unter Kontrolle als das ich jetzt blindwütig auf alles verbal einprügle.




Natürlich ändert das nicht daran, dass Häme und absichtliche Böswilligkeiten mit Strafen geahndet werden.


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Achso weils n Deutsches Forum ist wird hier alles toleriert was gegen andere Teams geht ausser natürlich gegen das einge... Toll :O





Es ist WM, ein deutsches Forum, du bist wahrscheinlich in Deutschland. Ak-zep-tie-re es. Es gibt zzt einfach keinen unparteiischen, und hinter dieser Aussage stehe ich.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Naja, mir ists zu blöd mit der Hetzerei gegen Deutschland, macht ihr weiter, ich schau das Finale und jubel für Holland und genieß die WM bis zum Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hetzerei? Okay...

Ich freue mich, dass Spanien weiter ist, aber ich bin auch für Niederlande.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Wir sind in einem deutschen Forum.



Das ist doch völlig egal; ein Forum ist ein Ort der Diskussionen und da kannst du niemanden mit einer anderen Meinung ausschließen.
Außerdem muss ein Deutscher nicht automatisch Deutschland-Fan sein.

Ich für meinen Teil bin froh über das Ergebnis, auch wenn ich punktemäßig im Tippspiel nicht mehr aufholen werde^^


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Naja, mir ists zu blöd mit der Hetzerei gegen Deutschland, macht ihr weiter, ich schau das Finale und jubel für Holland und genieß die WM bis zum Ende
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer hetzt hier gegen Deutschland? Paranoid oder was? Ist doch logisch das man sich freut wenn "sein" Team gewonnen hat und das andere nicht... Wo ist das Problem o.O

PS: ich bin der bekannteste Schweizer von Buffed also von daher ist nichts mit "wir sind in Deutschland" und "du bist Deutscher"

Ich freu mich halt, wenn Spanien gewinnt hat die Schweiz als einziges Land den Weltmeister geschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (7. Juli 2010)

Wer sich zu früh freut,den bestraft das Leben !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war wohl wieder nichts D


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2010)

Dass Müller vollkommen grundlos draussen war hast du verpasst, oder?

Und irgendwie verstehe ich nicht wie man als Deutscher so krampfhaft gegen das deutsche Team sein kann... aber seis drum.


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Dass Müller vollkommen grundlos draussen war hast du verpasst, oder?
> 
> Und irgendwie verstehe ich nicht wie man als Deutscher so krampfhaft gegen das deutsche Team sein kann... aber seis drum.



Ihr habt echt das Gefühl nur weil die Domain ein ".de" hat sind hier alles Deutsche o.O Und nochmals für alle die hier paranoid Leute bezeichnen gegen ein Fussballteam zu "hetzen". Ich find Spanien ganz o.k., jedenfalls besser als DE, ich freu mich logischerweise das Deutschland draussen und Spanien weiter ist, also hört einfach mal auf wie 90% aller anderen gleich einen persönlichen Angriff dahinter zu sehen zum Teufel nochmal -.-


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

@ Thoor: Dann hast du die Vorgeschichte nicht mitbekommen. Es gab hier einige, die aus PRinzip gegen Deutschland waren und es breit getreten haben. Hat hier nichts zu suchen, und das solltest du auch einsehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (7. Juli 2010)

Manch einer möge sich freuen -
manch einer möge traurig sein.

Doch egal, was man davon ist, 
als wirklicher Fan attackiert/beleidigt man dennoch nicht die gegnerischen Mannschaften oder Fans
und redet alles schlecht.
Fakt *.* Aus

*sonunaberinsbett*

gn8 Euch


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Thoor: Dann hast du die Vorgeschichte nicht mitbekommen. Es gab hier einige, die aus PRinzip gegen Deutschland waren und es breit getreten haben. Hat hier nichts zu suchen, und das solltest du auch einsehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Von wo weisst du denn warum sie gegen Deutschland waren? Habe sie dir gesagt, dass sie aus Prinzip gegen Deutschland sind?


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juli 2010)

Wir können stolz sein auf eine solche Mannschaft!

Sie war nur das kleine Fünkchen nervöser als die Spanier, obwohl sie noch so jung ist!

Mit 4 jahren mehr Erfahrung wird die Mannschaft die beste der Welt sein!

'54,'74,'90,2014!


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> @ Thoor: Dann hast du die Vorgeschichte nicht mitbekommen. Es gab hier einige, die aus PRinzip gegen Deutschland waren und es breit getreten haben. Hat hier nichts zu suchen, und das solltest du auch einsehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich freu mich trotzdem das Spanien weiter und Deutschland draussen ist, die Vorgeschichte ist mir herzlich egal, wenn die Mods (im übrigen nicht du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) mich deswegen bannen wollen sollen sie halt... Tut mir leid das ich als Schweizer nicht wie 99% meiner Mitschweizer Deutschland unterstütze sondern Spanien, ich mag halt Spanien lieber, schon nur wegen dem Klima ;-)


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Von wo weisst du denn warum sie gegen Deutschland waren? Habe sie dir gesagt, dass sie aus Prinzip gegen Deutschland sind?



Ganze infach, sie sind seit Beginn der WM für Brasilien, Brasilien fliegt raus, dann sind sie plötzlich gegen Deutschland. Nein, nicht die Niederlande, die Brasilien rausgeworfen hat, sondern gegen Deutschland. Ich denke, das ist selbsterklärend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Ich freu mich trotzdem das Spanien weiter und Deutschland draussen ist, die Vorgeschichte ist mir herzlich egal, wenn die Mods (im übrigen nicht du
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann verzeihe mir, ich dachte du wärst auf den Anti-Deutschland Zug aufgesprungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2010)

Könnten wir uns jetzt wieder über Fußball unterhalten. Man kann ein "Thema" auch künstlich am Leben erhalten. Ich will mich nicht wiederholen müssen.


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

Euren "54 72" oder wieviel auch immer Song müsst ihr schon seitn Paar Jahren anpassen oder xD

Sorry war nicht bös gemeint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Ganze infach, sie sind seit Beginn der WM für Brasilien, Brasilien fliegt raus, dann sind sie plötzlich gegen Deutschland. Nein, nicht die Niederlande, die Brasilien rausgeworfen hat, sondern gegen Deutschland. Ich denke, das ist selbsterklärend
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sie waren von Anfang an gegen Deutschland. Jetzt bist du sprachlos was?


----------



## Thuum (7. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Von wo weisst du denn warum sie gegen Deutschland waren? Habe sie dir gesagt, dass sie aus Prinzip gegen Deutschland sind?



Ja, haben sie.


btt: Hoffe wenigstens, das Deutschland gegen Uruguay nochmal ein schönes Spiel hinlegt. Und hoffentlich unterstützt uns diesmal auch Paul.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (7. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wer hetzt hier gegen Deutschland? Paranoid oder was? Ist doch logisch das man sich freut wenn "sein" Team gewonnen hat und das andere nicht... Wo ist das Problem o.O
> 
> PS: ich bin der bekannteste Schweizer von Buffed also von daher ist nichts mit "wir sind in Deutschland" und "du bist Deutscher"
> 
> ...



Ich sehe hier nur jemanden der bewusst provozieren will. Anscheinend bist du nicht intelligent genug um zu erkenne, dass es auf Ablehnung stößt, wenn man jubelt wenn Deutschland verliert und das in einem Thread mit deutschen Fans. Das Einzige was dir Nahe liegt, scheint Deutschland schlecht zu machen und krampfhaft für ihr Aus zu jubeln. Das ist etwas, was ich nicht verstehen kann und für mich ein höchst unreifes Verhalten darstellt. Ist es so schwer es einfach hinzunehmen ?


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

Den 3. Platz würde ich Deutschland gönnen, Urugay ist einfach nur untern durch nach der Handaktion...

Oh Gott wie alt bist du eigentlich? Du wirfst mir mangelnde Intelligenz und Provokation vor weil ich mich freue das die Mannschaft weiter ist die ich seit den Achtelfinals unterstütze... Mein Gott, btw ich hab mich auch gefreut das Chile draussen ist, jetzt biste platt wa?

Werd mal erwachsen -.- es ist ein SPIEL

und btw bevor du noch weiterrumheulst weil den team draussen ist: deutschland war sicherlich eine der stärksten mannschaften des turniers, nur hats halt nicht gereicht....


----------



## Lillyan (7. Juli 2010)

Auch wenn wir heute verloren haben: Die WM war klasse, wir haben England und Argentinien rausgekickt... gegen die Spanier hatten wir wohl zu viel Respekt. Trotzdem freue ich mich auf die EM 2012 und den Platz 3 holen wir auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu den Streithähnen: Regt euch ab, es ist nur ein Spiel. Mitfiebern schön und gut, aber muss man sich deshalb mit fremdem Leuten zoffen?


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2010)

Letzte....wirklich aller letzte Warnung.


----------



## Lari (7. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sie waren von Anfang an gegen Deutschland. Jetzt bist du sprachlos was?



Nein, amüsiert, aber Noxiel mag das Thema nicht hören, gab schon genug Konsequenzen, kehren wir zum Fussball zurück und hoffen auf ein schönes Spiel um Platz 3 und um ein schönes Finale 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Juli 2010)

ich sage platz 4^^


----------



## LoLTroll (7. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir heute verloren haben: Die WM war klasse, wir haben England und Argentinien rausgekickt... gegen die Spanier hatten wir wohl zu viel Respekt. Trotzdem freue ich mich auf die EM 2012 und den Platz 3 holen wir auch noch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, Man!

Unsere Mannschaft ist noch sehr jung. Mit ein wenig mehr Erfahrung ist sie mit dem Spaniern mind. gleich auf!


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ich sage platz 4^^



Fies :< du hast was gegen deutschland lol 

ne im ernstmal: ich bin halt jemand der auf fairness achtet von daher hätte deutschland sicherlich den 3. platz verdient, urugay kann von mir aus letzter werden -.-


----------



## Crackmack (7. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> HOLLAND! \O/



isch war von anfang an für holland !111


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2010)

@Lillyan

Bei allem Respekt, es ist mehr als nur ein Spiel. Aber warte, bevor ihr mich fanatischen Fussball Anhänger schimpft! Dieser Sport bewegt Menschen, im positiven Sinne wie auch im negativen. Wie bei Jesus. Ob es ihn gibt oder nicht, er bewegt die Menschen. Auch wenn er nur eine fiktive Figur sein könnte. ODer bei Harry Potter! Oder die Simpsons! Oder Doug Heffernan! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (7. Juli 2010)

wir waren 3x platz 1 . platz 2 und platz 3^^ jetzt ist 4 dran dann passt alles xD na und bin zwar deutscher mit ne anderen meinung als ihr xD das ist fakt


----------



## Firun (7. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Letzte....wirklich aller letzte Warnung.



Ich hätte sie schon alle zum schweigen gebracht.. ein glück das du hier schneller warst und so unglaublich gutmütig bist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



BACK TO TOPIC:

Ich finde es eine klasse Leistung was diese Junge Mannschaft da geschafft hat, wir sind unter den 4 Besten Teams der Welt das ist doch für eine so junge Mannschaft echt klasse.
Sie haben heute Verdient Verloren, es gibt halt immer einen Besseren, das Spiel war Fair und das Tor echt ok , sind wir halt nicht Weltmeister na und ?

In 2 Jahren gibt es die EM schauen wir mal wie sie dann drauf sind, ich glaube sie haben noch eine große Zukunft als Nationalmannschaft


----------



## Churchak (7. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> PS: ich bin der bekannteste Schweizer von Buffed


kannste mal sehn,ich hät dich für nen Russen gehalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoor schrieb:


> Euren "54 72" oder wieviel auch immer Song müsst ihr schon seitn Paar Jahren anpassen oder xD



immerhin haben "wir" schon mal 3 Sterne,das schaffen diverse Alpenländer in 10000 Jahren wohl nicht,die müssen dann halt ab spätestens den viertelfinale oder so sich immer ne Ersatzmannschaft zum zujubeln suchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Lari schrieb:


> Nein, amüsiert, aber Noxiel mag das Thema nicht hören, gab schon genug Konsequenzen, kehren wir zum Fussball zurück und hoffen auf ein schönes Spiel um Platz 3 und um ein schönes Finale
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



genau weg mit den Trollkeksen die sind eh schon fett genug. ^^

bzw Holland Holland Holland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (7. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> PS: ich bin der bekannteste Schweizer von Buffed also von daher ist nichts mit "wir sind in Deutschland" und "du bist Deutscher"



wie jetzt kennen wir uns?


----------



## Falathrim (7. Juli 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Man kann sagen was man will... mit Müller hätte das anders ausgesehen.


Wer weiß? Müller ist auch jung...er hätte vielleicht einen Unterschied machen können, aber im Endeffekt war die ganze Mannschaft verunsichert, vor allem SPÜRBAR das Kapitänsduo Lahm und Schweinsteiger, die bei weitem nicht so konsequent und stark waren wie in den anderen Partien...wir können eine Niederlage nicht an 



Thoor schrieb:


> Wer hetzt hier gegen Deutschland? Paranoid oder was? Ist doch logisch das man sich freut wenn "sein" Team gewonnen hat und das andere nicht... Wo ist das Problem o.O


Hier wird natürlich keine Hetze gegen Deutschland und die deutsche Nationalelf betrieben, auch Provokation ist hier NIE vorhanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> PS: ich bin der bekannteste Schweizer von Buffed also von daher ist nichts mit "wir sind in Deutschland" und "du bist Deutscher"



Du bist der bekannteste Schweizer des Buffed-Forums? Echt?
Ich wusste bis eben nicht dass du Schweizer bist, da war mir das bei Leuten wie Sam_Fischer doch schon etwas klarer, auch jemand anderen hatte ich eher aufm Schirm, fällt mir aber jetzt grade nicht ein.


----------



## Crackmack (7. Juli 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> immerhin haben "wir" schon mal 3 Sterne,das schaffen diverse Alpenländer in 10000 Jahren wohl nicht,die müssen dann halt ab den viertelfinale oder so sich immer ne Ersatzmannschaft zum zujubeln suchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



immerhin haben diverse alpenländer spanien besiegt was manche mit 3 sternen heute wohl nicht geschaft haben oder?


----------



## mastergamer (7. Juli 2010)

Klasse Leistung von Spanien. Hoffentlich legt' Deutschland ein schönes Spiel um den 3. Platz vor.

PS: Ich hasse Paul. Das sollte man mit ihm machen -> http://www.youtube.c...feature=related



Thoor schrieb:


> PS: ich bin der bekannteste Schweizer von Buffed also von daher ist nichts mit "wir sind in Deutschland" und "du bist Deutscher"



Hä? Ich glaube da schätzt' sich jemand falsch ein.


----------



## Churchak (7. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> immerhin haben diverse alpenländer spanien besiegt was manche mit 3 sternen heute wohl nicht geschaft haben oder?



wie war das mit blinden hühnern und körnern? ^^


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Du bist der bekannteste Schweizer des Buffed-Forums? Echt?
> Ich wusste bis eben nicht dass du Schweizer bist, da war mir das bei Leuten wie Sam_Fischer doch schon etwas klarer, auch jemand anderen hatte ich eher aufm Schirm, fällt mir aber jetzt grade nicht ein.



Das kann ich so unterschreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. Juli 2010)

Ein verdienter, allerdings auch sehr hart erkämpfter Sieg für die Spanier!
Das war ein schönes Spiel, das bis kurz vor Abpfiff noch richtig spannend blieb, ich gönn's den Spaniern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Natürlich soll Spanien jetzt auch ganz durchstarten und den Holländern zeigen wo der Stier die Hörner hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (7. Juli 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Auch wenn wir heute verloren haben: Die WM war klasse, wir haben England und Argentinien rausgekickt... gegen die Spanier hatten wir wohl zu viel Respekt.



Stimmt das darf man nicht vergessen, das waren klasse Spiele und die Ergebnisse eigentlich schon unglaublich. England und Argentinien sind/waren ja keine schlechten Mannschaften und von dem her schon eine tolle Leistung.
Wobei ich generell von einigen großen Mannschaften enttäuscht war. Allein das 2:1 Brasilien vs. Nordkorea war eine ziemliche Überraschung weil ich es Nordkorea nie zugetraut hätte.


----------



## Valinar (7. Juli 2010)

Ehm was hackt ihr jetzt auf Thoor rum?
Er hat weder "juhu Deutschland raus" noch wirklich provoziert.
Kann er was dafür das sich hier 2 Member vorher wie kleine Kinder verhalten haben?
Hört auf mit den gegenseitigen Provokationen denn die letzten paar Tage wars hier schön sachlich.


btt:
Paul kommt jetzt in den Kochtopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja ich drück Spanien die Daumen das sie Holland raushauen.
Wird sicher spannend und vorher wird Deutschland noch Dritter.


----------



## Crackmack (7. Juli 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> wie war das mit blinden hühnern und körnern? ^^



welche hühner welche körner
helf mir weiter bitte


----------



## boonfish (7. Juli 2010)

Das Team hat uns zwei wahnsinnige Spiel,e geschenkt. Zwei rießen Mannschaften zerstört für die Dritte hats leider nicht mehr gereicht.
Was für eine Reihe: England, Argentinien, Spanien. Wer soll da durchkommen? 
Was bleibt ist eine klasse WM mit Weltklassespielen.
Auch gegen Spanien hat die Mannschaft klasse gespielt, die Spanier waren einfach das entscheidente Stückchen besser.
Wenns um das Spiel geht hat die bessere Mannschaft gewonnen, aber Deutschland ist das Beste Team der WM. 
England: 4:1
Argentinien 4:0 
Einfach Wahnsinn. 
Danke an die Mannschaft, rießen Leistung. Und armer Schweinsteiger, er is der Spieler des Turniers, keiner war so gut, keiner hat sich so angestrengt, es tut mir so leid für ihn, und den Rest der Mannschaft, vorallem der arme Müller...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Wenns um das Spiel geht hat die bessere Mannschaft gewonnen, aber Deutschland ist das Beste Team der WM.



Wenn sie die Besten wären, hätten sie gewonnen.


----------



## EspCap (7. Juli 2010)

... der dann nach dem Spiel nicht mal zu den anderen aufs Feld durfte. Security Fail.


----------



## boonfish (7. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn sie die Besten wären, hätten sie gewonnen.



Gesamtleistung ftw


----------



## Lillyan (7. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @Lillyan
> 
> Bei allem Respekt, es ist mehr als nur ein Spiel. Aber warte, bevor ihr mich fanatischen Fussball Anhänger schimpft! Dieser Sport bewegt Menschen, im positiven Sinne wie auch im negativen. Wie bei Jesus. Ob es ihn gibt oder nicht, er bewegt die Menschen. Auch wenn er nur eine fiktive Figur sein könnte. ODer bei Harry Potter! Oder die Simpsons! Oder Doug Heffernan!
> 
> ...


Sicher sind beim Fußball viele Gefühle im Spiel, aber das ist kein Grund sich im Forum zu zoffen und mittlerweile auch komplett am Thema vorbei zu reden.



Thoor schrieb:


> PS: ich bin der bekannteste Schweizer von Buffed also von daher ist nichts mit "wir sind in Deutschland" und "du bist Deutscher"


Woah, sry, aber an Carchi kommst du noch lange nicht vorbei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Gesamtleistung ftw



Trotzdem ist der Gewinner die beste Mannschaft und das ist noch nicht entschieden.


----------



## Noxiel (7. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der Gewinner die beste Mannschaft und das ist noch nicht entschieden.


Der wertvollste Spieler der WM muß aber nicht zwangsläufig in der Siegermannschaft sein, also ist es auch kein Muß, dass die beste Mannschaft Weltmeister wird.


----------



## Crackmack (7. Juli 2010)

so noxi nu schreibst du mal auf was du heute alles getrunken hast


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Der wertvollste Spieler der WM muß aber nicht zwangsläufig in der Siegermannschaft sein, also ist es auch kein Muß, dass die beste Mannschaft Weltmeister wird.




Ich habe nie von Spielern geredet.


----------



## boonfish (7. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist der Gewinner die beste Mannschaft und das ist noch nicht entschieden.



Aber man kann die Qualität einer Mannschaft nicht an einem Spiel messen. 
Für mich ist Spanien die beste Mannschaft der Welt, aber Deutschland die bessere des Turniers, denn sie haben viel bessere Spiele gespielt. 
Spanien hatte ein sehr gutes (gegen DE)
DE hatte zwei überragende. 
Du musst die Meinung nicht teilen...


----------



## Haxxler (7. Juli 2010)

Spanien war einfach die bessere Mannschaft. Schade, dass die Spanier gerade gegen uns das Fußball spielen anfangen :/ Bisher war die Leistung ja nicht so berauschend.


----------



## Lillyan (7. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die Spiele der Spanier meist saulangweilig. Sie haben den Ball und sie behalten ihn. Es ist siegorientiert und von Erfolg gekrönt, aber es sind keine sehenswerten Spiele für mich. Wenn ich bedenke, dass sie 2 sichere Torchancen nicht gemacht haben weil sie zu viel zaubern wollten... die letzten 2 Spiele haben einfach viel mehr Spaß gemacht und das nicht nur, weil das deutsche Team gewonnen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (7. Juli 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Ich habe nie von Spielern geredet.



Dann hätte Spanien in der Vorrunde auch gegen die Schweiz gewinnen müssen, weil sie das Spiel klar dominiert haben, aber sie haben nunmal verloren.


Zu sagen, das der Weltmeister automatisch die beste Mannschaft des Turniers ist, ist einfach nur übertrieben.


----------



## Churchak (7. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> welche hühner welche körner
> helf mir weiter bitte


wo wohnst du das du mit der anspielung nix anfangen kannst hinter den Sieben Bergen? ^^ 
*seufz* der link sollte dich erhellen . http://www.redensart...e/2003/4151.php



boonfish schrieb:


> Wenns um das Spiel geht hat die bessere Mannschaft gewonnen, aber Deutschland ist das Beste Team der WM.
> England: 4:1
> Argentinien 4:0
> Einfach Wahnsinn.


so schauts aus 3 Spiele a 4 Tore gibt es recht selten bei WMs meines wissens. ganz davon abgesehn das 4 der 6 spiele der Deutschen einfach sehenswert waren und spass beim zuschaun gemacht haben.^^



Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn sie die Besten wären, hätten sie gewonnen.



Naja ist deine 1. Fussball WM wie es scheint sonst würdest du sowas nicht erzählen sondern dich zB nur 4 Jahre zurück erinnern wo ne echt grusslig spielende Mannschaft die es fast ned mal ins achtel geschaft hätte dann Weltmeister wurde.Zja das ist halt Fussball.Da spiel dann halt so sachen wie nichtgegebene rechtmässige Tore,abseitstore,schwalben usw mitrein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Bzw bei dieser WM hat Spanien bisher 7 Tore gemacht und Deutschland 13 8 davon bei 2 Haushohen Favoriten.^^
Aber naja zum Glück hat bei dem Spiel wirklich die bessere Mannschaft gewonnen und nicht der Schieri. ^^


----------



## Skatero (7. Juli 2010)

boonfish schrieb:


> Aber man kann die Qualität einer Mannschaft nicht an einem Spiel messen.
> Für mich ist Spanien die beste Mannschaft der Welt, aber Deutschland die bessere des Turniers, denn sie haben viel bessere Spiele gespielt.
> Spanien hatte ein sehr gutes (gegen DE)
> DE hatte zwei überragende.
> Du musst die Meinung nicht teilen...



Der Gewinner hat ja wohl mehr Spiele gewonnen und ist somit auch besser. Aber wie du sagtest, habe ich meine Meinung und du hast deine. Also lassen wir das besser, bevor es ausartet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (7. Juli 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> wo wohnst du das du mit der anspielung nix anfangen kannst hinter den Sieben Bergen? ^^
> *seufz* der link sollte dich erhellen . http://www.redensart...e/2003/4151.php


ach die hühner

achja es sind mehr als sieben berge
guckst du hier schätzchen http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpen


----------



## Antonio86 (7. Juli 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> wo wohnst du das du mit der anspielung nix anfangen kannst hinter den Sieben Bergen? ^^
> *seufz* der link sollte dich erhellen . http://www.redensart...e/2003/4151.php
> 
> 
> ...


Wir sind Weltmeister geworden,ihr nicht ! Die Stacheln von 2006 sitzen noch TIEF !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Churchak (7. Juli 2010)

Antonio86 schrieb:


> Wir sind Weltmeister geworden,ihr nicht ! Die Stacheln von 2006 sitzen noch TIEF !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



och eher nicht wann wart ihr gleich noch mal bei dieser WM wieder zu hause? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> wie war das mit blinden hühnern und körnern? ^^



nur noch so kurz zum abschluss: wie war das mit provokation und vokshetzte? also mal schön vor der eigenen türe wischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Immerhin haben wir klasse icehockey teams und den besten tennisspieler aller zeit....
Das mit "bekanntestester Schweizer" war mehr sarkastisch gemeint...

Nochmal: ich wollte nie irgend nen deutschen stolz von jemandem beleidigen oder etwas provozieren ich freu mich das spanien weiter ist und das ich mich freue das deutschland NICHT weiter ist, ist wohl irgendwie klar...

so jetzt b2t: Wann gibts neue Tips von Paul? Der Kraker rockt einfach nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja an all die schweizer flamer hier: hauptsache ihr tragt swatch uhren, pfeift euch fondue rein, bunkert bei uns eure kohle und kommt im winter nach graubünden ski fahren wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

musste jetzt einfach mal raus :< und jetzt b2fifa plx

was mich an der ganzen wm selber ein wenig stört, ist die tatsache das die für unsummen wm stadien bauen und für die wm kohle ohne ende hinbuttern aber in den slums verarmen die eigenen leute, das wirft für mich persönlich nen schatten über diese wm... und über die schiris brauchen wir nicht zu diskutieren, ob schweizer, deutscher, russe oder pole 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antonio86 (7. Juli 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> och eher nicht wann wart ihr gleich noch mal bei dieser WM wieder zu hause?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hmm lieber gleich raus,nicht wie DE seit 10 Jahren vergeblich versuchen ne WM/EM zu gewinnen !


----------



## Crackmack (7. Juli 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> och eher nicht wann w*art ihr gleich noch mal bei dieser WM wieder zu hause*?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



wie war das mit den hühnern und körnern <.<


----------



## Thoor (7. Juli 2010)

Würds echt toll finden wenn jetzt all die "schland fanatiker" "schland hasser" und all die anderen aufhören könnten zu flamen :<

Deutschland ist raus, italien ist raus verbündet euch lieber ._.


----------



## Churchak (7. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> also mal schön vor der eigenen türe wischen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wozu ich beschwerte mich glaube ned daswarn andere als halt mich da bitte raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Thoor schrieb:


> Immerhin haben wir klasse icehockey teams und den besten tennisspieler aller zeit....



das sind Amis und kanadier die du da meinst jubelste da auch andern Ländern zu tststst und Becker hat nur sein Konto bei euch oder war es Schumacher ...... sind aber trozdem keine Schweizer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
PS ihr habt dafür Rikula is ja auch was. ^^


----------



## Lillyan (7. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> achja an all die schweizer flamer hier: hauptsache ihr tragt swatch uhren, pfeift euch fondue rein, bunkert bei uns eure kohle und kommt im winter nach graubünden ski fahren wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau, meine Millionen sind in der Schweiz gebunkert, ich esse täglich Fondue und fahre mit 30 Swatch-Uhren am Körper verteilt Ski.

Hört jetzt mal auf mit dem Thema und kümmert euch wieder um den Fußball. Der nächste der dagegen verstößt fliegt, Ende.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> achja an all die schweizer flamer hier: hauptsache ihr tragt swatch uhren, pfeift euch fondue rein, bunkert bei uns eure kohle und kommt im winter nach graubünden ski fahren wa
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Geh mal raus an die frische Luft und dreh ne Runde um dein Haus. Du verscheuchst die ganzen Touristen.


----------



## EisblockError (7. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe Spanien verliert.

Die haben bisher von allen 4 Halbfinalmannschaften die schlechteste WM gespielt, und das Spiel heute haben sie nur gewonnen, weil irgendjemand den Deutschen gesagt hat dass die Spanier alle ne ansteckende Krankheit haben und man deshalb nicht in Zwikämpfe gehen sollte.


Eine sehr schlechte Leistung der Deutschen gegen dei beste der Spanier und nur 0:1

Spanien, viel Spaß beim Spiel gegen Holland, wenn die sich nicht dum anstellen wird Spanien vom Platz gefegt


----------



## Darton (8. Juli 2010)

Spanien steht aber hiermit zum ersten mal in der Geschichte in einem WM-Finale und man muss sagen ,dass das die beste spanische Nationalmannschaft aller Zeiten bis jetz ist. Deshalb würde ich ihnen auch den Sieg gönnen , aber auch den Holländern die auch nie Weltmeister waren aber schon 2 mal in einem WM-Finale standen.


----------



## Caps-lock (8. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh noch nicht wieso es sofort wieder heißt schlechte Leistung ^^.
Wir haben NUR 0:1 verloren gegen "die beste Mannschaft" der Welt.
Torwart gut, Verteidigung gut, Mittelfeld mäßig, Sturm mies.

Also wie früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

Die Maaaacht des unbarmherzigen PAUL.
Zittert Ungläubige!!!

Erkennt seine Weisheit


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Die Maaaacht des unbarmherzigen PAUL.
> Zittert Ungläubige!!!
> 
> Erkennt seine Weisheit






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Churchak (8. Juli 2010)

Darton schrieb:


> Spanien steht aber hiermit zum ersten mal in der Geschichte in einem WM-Finale und man muss sagen ,dass das die beste spanische Nationalmannschaft aller Zeiten bis jetz ist. Deshalb würde ich ihnen auch den Sieg gönnen , aber auch den Holländern die auch nie Weltmeister waren aber schon 2 mal in einem WM-Finale standen.



Stümmt aber die Holländer haben im Turnier,für mich zumindest,einfach schöner und mit mehr Herz gespielt.
Wär da halt mal schön wenn das belohnt würde.

PS ach ja Paul hat ich vorhin noch gesehn wo war er doch gleich ... ach hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2010)

Wofür habe ich mir eigentlich DIREKT nach dem Spiel die Mühe gemacht, eine sachliche und vernünftige Analyse zu schreiben, wenn am Ende die ganze Geschichte eh wieder in einen Krieg der Buffed-Trolls ausartet? o.0

Egal...Spanien wird Weltmeister, Deutschland Dritter und die Schweiz hat wie immer nichts gerissen und hat in ihrer gesamten Geschichte immer noch nichts worauf sie stolz sein kann, abgesehen von ihrer (total nutzlosen) Existenz, die allerdings immer noch keinen interessiert.
Damit habe ich jetzt sämtliche Streitthemen des Threads zusammengefasst, können wir nun wieder über Fußball reden? Danke.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Damit habe ich jetzt sämtliche Streitthemen des Threads zusammengefasst, können wir nun wieder über Fußball reden? Danke.



Pizza mit zu hartem Rand.
Das hatten wir noch nicht.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juli 2010)

Churchak schrieb:


> Stümmt aber die Holländer haben im Turnier,für mich zumindest,einfach schöner und mit mehr Herz gespielt.
> Wär da halt mal schön wenn das belohnt würde.
> 
> PS ach ja Paul hat ich vorhin noch gesehn wo war er doch gleich ... ach hier
> ...






Waaah, hab Hunger bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Was meint ihr? Trotz Rausflug im Halbfinale wird das deutsche Team wieder frenetisch gefeiert? Oder hat das Volk langsam doch höhere Erwartungen?


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Trotz Rausflug im Halbfinale wird das deutsche Team wieder frenetisch gefeiert? Oder hat das Volk langsam doch höhere Erwartungen?



Wird gefeiert.
Hauptsächlich von den Urlaubs-Fußball-Fans.

Die, die während der Spiele noch elendig mit ihren Kumpels und Tussies labern.
Die, die nur die Hälfte des Spieles mitbekommen.
Die, die nach so einem Spiel sagen "Ich ess jetzt nichts spanisches mehr!".
Die, die in Communitys Gruppen ala "Wir pissen den Spaniern in den Kaffee" öffnen.

Diese Freizeit-Fans eben.
Typisches Bild einer Fanmeile: 20% richtige Fußball-Fans, der Rest so nen Pussy-Möchtegern-Fußball-Kenner.


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juli 2010)

Blödschmarn. Sie haben eine gute WM gespielt. Dass das Spiel so werden würde wie es heute war war zu erwarten... jeder der etwas von Fußball und der spanischen Spielweise weiß, der konnte es vorraus sehen. So schlecht wie die deutsche Manschaft dargestellt wird war sie nicht... nein, auch heute nicht. 

Sicherlich wird sie gefeiert. Es sind tolle Spieler und eine tolle Manschaft, zum gewinnen gehört nun mal leider auch eine Portion Glück.


----------



## EisblockError (8. Juli 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich versteh noch nicht wieso es sofort wieder heißt schlechte Leistung ^^.
> Wir haben NUR 0:1 verloren gegen "die beste Mannschaft" der Welt.
> Torwart gut, Verteidigung gut, Mittelfeld mäßig, Sturm mies.
> 
> ...



falsch, so:

Torwart gut, Defensivabwehr gut, Offensiv abwehr sehr schlecht, Def Mittelfeld schlecht, off Mittelfeld schlecht, Sturm gut


----------



## Soramac (8. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe es nicht, wie so eine Leistung von einen Tag auf den anderen so dermassen in den Keller gehen kann.

England, Argentinien alle mit 4:0 vom Platz gehauen, wie kann man dann gegen Spanien 1:0 verlieren?

Ich habe bei dem Spiel keine einzige gute Chance von Deutschland gesehen, bei dem sie ein Tor haetten schiessen koennen.

Was war die Taktik, ins Elfmeterschiessen kommen und damit den Platz zu dominieren?

Ich versteh's einfach nicht, vielleicht mag Ich es auch gar nicht mehr verstehen. Ich wette mit Euch Deutschland wird wieder Uruguay mit 4:0 oder 5:0 vom Spielfeld schlagen.

Spanien hat bis jetzt fast alle Spiele nur mit 1:0 gewonnen. Sie sind nicht gut. 

Lahm, Podolski wo war der Ihr Einsatz, wer was geleistet hat war Schweinsteiger und Boateng da in der Abwehr aber die anderen haben sich die Ball abnehmen lassen wie sonst was.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2010)

Es ist eine alte Fußballweisheit, dass wer das Mittelfeld beherrscht auch den Rest vom Spiel in der Hand hält. Und so präsent wie die Spanier im Mittelfeld waren, war das erste Tor nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## moehrewinger (8. Juli 2010)

Hmpf. Mist aber auch. Das die deutsche Mannschaft auch immer wieder dazu tendieren muß nach ein bis zwei guten bis brillianten Spielen einzuknicken. Ich geh jetz erstmal Tintenfisch essen.


Nooooo


----------



## Valinar (8. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht, wie so eine Leistung von einen Tag auf den anderen so dermassen in den Keller gehen kann.
> 
> England, Argentinien alle mit 4:0 vom Platz gehauen, wie kann man dann gegen Spanien 1:0 verlieren?
> 
> ...



Deutschland konnte sich nicht richtig auf die Spielweise der Spanier einstellen.
Spanien mag zwar bisher nicht überragend gespielt haben aber sie machen meist sehr wenige fehler und sie waren eigentlich in jedem Spiel die klar überlegene Mannschaft.
Wirklich überraschend fand ich die Niederlage nicht und das 1:0 war noch ziemlich schmeichelhaft.

Mich wundert aber auch immer die sehr starken schwankungen was die Spielstärke der Mannschaft angeht.
Und das ist nicht erst seit der WM so.
Mal Spielen sie Fussball wie kaum eine andere Mannschaft und dann im nächsten Spiel ist die Leistung wieder deutlich schlechter.


----------



## Lari (8. Juli 2010)

Man hatte ab und zu wirklich den Eindruck, die Deutschen hätten Angst vor den Spanieren, übertragbare KRankheiten oder sowas.
An den deutschen war immer direkt ein Spanier dran, andersrum hatten die Spanier viel zu viel Platz und vor allem viel zu schnell den Ball wieder.

Naja, das Ding ist durch, das Finale ist offen. Spanien hat bisher zu viel GLück gehabt, die Leistung von gestern müssen sie erstmal halten. Die Niederlande wird aus dem Deutschland-Spiel gelernt haben.


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2010)

Ich sag's nochmal. Hup hup Holland. 

Die Spanier haben mit dem Finaleinzug schon genug erreicht, schließlich ist das das erste Mal in deren Fußballgeschichte. Also kann die Parole nur lauten, dass uns die Käsköppe würdig vertreten und den Pokal zumindest in die geographische Nähe zu Deutschland bringen.


----------



## Churchak (8. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Trotz Rausflug im Halbfinale wird das deutsche Team wieder frenetisch gefeiert? Oder hat das Volk langsam doch höhere Erwartungen?



och glaub nicht das es viele Deutsche Fans gibt die im Rückblick nicht sagen würden das es eine der sehenswertesten Deutschen Mannschaften seit sehr langer Zeit ist/war und deswegen würden/werden da sehr viele die Jungs feiern wenn sie es können.Aber so wie ich las sollte es wohl nur nen Empfang geben wenn sie min. 2. werden na man sehn wirklich entscheiden tut es sich wohl heute.



Lari schrieb:


> Man hatte ab und zu wirklich den Eindruck, die Deutschen hätten Angst vor den Spanieren,


Hat ich auch.Ab und an fragte ich mich was das da unten sollte am Ende kann man nun spekuliern ob da nicht doch in dem Spiel wiedderum auch nen Ballack fehlte vor dem die Juniors mehr Angst haben als vor so nem Spanienspieler s nach dem Motto "uh wenn ich den ball nicht bekomme/mir abnehmen lasse faltet mich der Alte gleich zusammen ...aaaarrrrg mein Ball mein balll meeeeeiiiiiinerrrrrr ". ^^


----------



## Noxiel (8. Juli 2010)

Zumindest wird es dieses Mal kein großes Brimborium in Berlin geben. Das Team und der Führungsstab haben sich dazu entschlossen, ohne großes Aufsehen zurück nach Deutschland zu kommen.

Schweinsteiger hat es schon gesagt, dass er sich nicht nochmal für eine verpasste Gelegenheit zur Weltmeisterschaft bejubeln lassen wird. Alle wollten die Chance und jetzt kommen sie mit leeren Händen zurück. Ich bin natürlich stolz auf unsere Nationalelf aber eine große Feier wird es dieses Mal in der Hauptstadt nicht geben.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2010)

Juhuuuu, nun da Deutschland raus ist, ist ganz klar dass Holland gewinnen wird, warum?
Nun, Hollands Farbe ist Orange, was liegt nahe dran? Genau: rot! Wer trägt rot? Die Schweizer! Wer hat Spanien besiegt? Die Schweizer, daher ist ganz klar, dass Holland Weltmeister wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dass sie gegen Deutschland ne Chance gehabt hätten bezweifle ich, aber der Match wär sicher recht spannend geworden.

Aber jetzt heissts: Hup Oranje!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

Tja da hat Paul wohl recht gehabt naja ich bestell mir jetzt aus purem hass Tintenfischringe im restaurant


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2010)

Davatar schrieb:


> Juhuuuu, nun da Deutschland raus ist, ist ganz klar dass Holland gewinnen wird, warum?
> Nun, Hollands Farbe ist Orange, was liegt nahe dran? Genau: rot! Wer trägt rot? Die Schweizer! Wer hat Spanien besiegt? Die Schweizer, daher ist ganz klar, dass Holland Weltmeister wird
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Logik ist... interessant... Fehlerhaft aber interessant ^^

¡Viva España! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReX033 (8. Juli 2010)

tja, wer war denn bei den siegen immer dabei der gestern gefehlt hat und nur zugucken dürfte wegen 2 gelben karten die mMn kein bisschen gerechtfertigt waren?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja und hatten wir schon:" der schiri war schuld!" ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

Deutschland ist raus damti ist die WM für mich vorbei und der langweilige altag geht weiter ... ach ja


----------



## Urengroll (8. Juli 2010)

Deutschland hat mit der jungen Mannschaft eine klasse WM gespielt. Es gab kein gut oder schlecht gespieltes Spiel, das kann man nur sagen wenn man 2 mal gegeneinander gespielt hätte.
Spanien ist eine Weltkalsse Mannschaft die auch in ihrem Verein(Barcelona) oft zusammen spielen. Da wo Spanien jetzt ist, wollen wir erstmal hin. Wir hatten viele junge Spieler dabei, die ihre 1. WM gespielt haben und aufjedenfall haben wir Erfahrung gewonnen. Ich finde es persönlich gut, das Schweinsteiger sich nicht feiern läßt.
Endlich hatte Deutschland mal wieder eine gute Abwehr Leistung geszeigt. Nur gestern sah es so aus, als ob Spanien immer 1-2 Spieler mehr auf dem Platz stehen gehabt hat.
Die Spanier hatten im Gegensatz zu unseren anderen Gegnern ein richtiges Mittelfeld. Es wurde früh bei uns in der eigenen hälfte gestört.
Naja seis drum, dann holen wir eben die EM 2012......................^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

dafür sind wir wieder weltmeister der herzen >.<


----------



## Lillyan (8. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Spanien hat bis jetzt fast alle Spiele nur mit 1:0 gewonnen. Sie sind nicht gut.


Die Spanier sind gut. sie dominieren die Spiele, wenn sie den Ball haben haben sie den Ball. Ja, ihre Spiele sind nicht schön anzusehen und meist eher langweilig, aber das heißt nicht, dass sie schlecht spielen.


Soramac schrieb:


> ...und der Bimbo da in der Abwehr...


Naja, okay, vor so viel Fußballwissen muss ich wohl den kürzeren ziehen.

Edit: Urengroll, ich schließe mich dir in allen Punkten an.


----------



## Davatar (8. Juli 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Diese Logik ist... interessant... Fehlerhaft aber interessant ^^
> 
> ¡Viva España!
> 
> ...


Zumindest aufs Resultat bezogen stimmts: Schweiz 1:0 Spanien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (8. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Tja da hat Paul wohl recht gehabt naja ich bestell mir jetzt aus purem hass Tintenfischringe im restaurant



ein Punkt gäbe es zu PAUL noch zu fragen.

Sagt er die Ergebnisse einfach nur voraus oder...... (leicht bedrohliche Geigenmusik im Hintergrund) legt er sie vllt sogar .....(anschwellen der Musik) SELBER FEST ???

Da hersscht noch erheblicher Klärungsbedarf.


----------



## ReX033 (8. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> ein Punkt gäbe es zu PAUL noch zu fragen.
> 
> Sagt er die Ergebnisse einfach nur voraus oder...... (leicht bedrohliche Geigenmusik im Hintergrund) legt er sie vllt sogar .....(anschwellen der Musik) SELBER FEST ???
> 
> Da hersscht noch erheblicher Klärungsbedarf.



waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah angst! das sind die iluminaten ! außerirdische die sitzen in der fifa!!!!!! (siehe özil und im vergleich die typischen außerirdischen!!) *angst*


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2010)

ReX033 schrieb:


> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah angst! das sind die iluminaten ! außerirdische die sitzen in der fifa!!!!!! (siehe özil und im vergleich die typischen außerirdischen!!) *angst*


Wo ist Mulder wenn man ihn mal braucht .. also echt jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juli 2010)

Aiman, komm schnell!!! Hier sind die Illuminaten, Außerirdische und ein mysteriöser Kraken im Spiel!!!


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juli 2010)

Das ist komsich – Deutschland hat verloren, aber man kann die Spanier gar nicht richtig hassen, denn sie haben nicht böse gefoult und der Schiri war auch nicht Schuld – das geht so nicht – ich brauche einen Schuldigen und finde ihn nicht ! Also boykottiere ich das Finale, denn für Spanien bin ich nicht - die haben uns ja geschlagen – und für Holland kann man ja net sein als Deutscher (is eh klar). Logisch oda ?!


----------



## schneemaus (8. Juli 2010)

Wolfmania, ist doch ganz klar, waren die Schiris aus den beiden Spielen, wo Müller mit gelber Karte und nach der zweiten mit der Sperre rauskam. Wenn Müller dabei gewesen wäre, hätten wir auf jeden Fall gewonnen!!! 


*ironiemodus aus*


----------



## Wolfmania (8. Juli 2010)

Ah ja – und der eine Schiri war auch noch n Spanier glaub ich – das hatte der schon so geplant ! Verrat !!


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2010)

es war also ein abgekartetes spiel (absoluter brüller -.-)


----------



## Valinar (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich ehrlich bin hätte ich ohnehin nicht erwartet das Deutschland soweit kommt.
Aber machen wir uns nichts vor.
Paul ist Schuld!
Deswegen hatte die Deutsche Mannschaft Angst vor Spanien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der landet jetzt im Kochtopf.


----------



## Skatero (8. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht, wie so eine Leistung von einen Tag auf den anderen so dermassen in den Keller gehen kann.
> 
> England, Argentinien alle mit 4:0 vom Platz gehauen, wie kann man dann gegen Spanien 1:0 verlieren?
> 
> Ich habe bei dem Spiel keine einzige gute Chance von Deutschland gesehen, bei dem sie ein Tor haetten schiessen koennen.



Die Deutsche Nationalmannschaft hatte auch gute Chancen. Sehr gute Chancen.
Spanien hatte aber viel mehr Chancen.
England hat nicht so gut gespielt.
Ich denke bei Argentinien war der Trainer das Problem. Da gibt es viele Trainer, die besser sind.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (8. Juli 2010)

Endlich hat dieser Hype ein Ende, gut das Deutschland verloren hat...gott wie mich diese ganzen Möchtegern Fußballfans ankotzen.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juli 2010)

Ich freue mich, dass Spanien gewonnen hat. Deutschland ist nur selten zum Zug gekommen und es hätte durchaus höher ausfallen können, da Spanien viele Chancen vergeben hat.

Verdienter Sieg Spaniens. Jetzt soll Uruguay noch gewinnen, dass sie auch mal nach langer Zeit auf Platz 3 kommen.


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich freue mich, dass Spanien gewonnen hat. Deutschland ist nur selten zum Zug gekommen und es hätte durchaus höher ausfallen können, da Spanien viele Chancen vergeben hat.
> 
> Verdienter Sieg Spaniens. Jetzt soll Uruguay noch gewinnen, dass sie auch mal nach langer Zeit auf Platz 3 kommen.



Deutschland hat sehrwohl gut gespielt. Mit anfangs schwierigkeiten, und dann kamen sie nichtmehr Richtig ins Spiel. Allgemein die "defensive" spielweise die sie an den Tag gelegt haben war grausam, alles auf Konter ausgelegt irgendwie, hauptsache der Ball kommt vor zu Klose, anstatt wie zuvor schönen Angriffs Fußball zu spielen. Spanien hat definitiv Verdient gewonnen, aber wenn Deutschland wieder Angriff´s Fussball spielt wie zuvor (Was ich erwarte den es geht "nur" um platz 3") dann gewinnen sie auch.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Deutschland hat sehrwohl gut gespielt. Mit anfanfs schwierigkeite, und dann kamen sie nichtmehr Richtig ins Spiel. Allgemein die "defensive" spielweise die sie an den Tag gelegt haben war grausam, alles auf Konter ausgelegt irgendwie, hauptsache der Ball kommt vor zu Klose, anstatt wie zuvor schönen Angriffs Fußball zu spielen. Spanien hat definitiv Verdient gewonnen, aber wenn Deutschland wieder Angriff´s Fussball spielt wie zuvor (Was ich erwarte den es geht "nur" um platz 3") dann gewinnen sie auch.



Ich tippe auch auf einen Sieg Deutschlands, aber Uruguay kann durchaus überraschen und sit sehr unangenehm.


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich tippe auch auf einen Sieg Deutschlands, aber Uruguay kann durchaus überraschen und sit sehr unangenehm.



Natürlich, solange man sie nicht unterschätzt. Aber ich denke eh, Löw bringt die die noch nicht im EInsatz waren.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2010)

also spanien hat verdient gewonnen.ich denke das ist unzweifelhaft.deutschland spielte wie in keinem spiel zuvor:ängstlich,zaghaft,zurückgezogen...kurzum echten angsthasenfussball.und man kann die niederlage nicht an einem spieler festmachen denn die ganze mannschaft hat schlecht gespielt.ich hab zwar die augen verdreht als ich trochowski hab auflaufen sehen,aber hab nachher eingesehn das er seine rolle genauso gut oder schlecht einnahm wie jeder andere deutsche spieler.ich bin mir zwar sicher das mit müller das spiel anders verlaufen wäre aber er war nunmal gesperrt und hätte, wenn und aber hat noch niemanden genutzt...

spanien hat ein klasse spiel aufgezogen udn unsere jungs schwindelig gespielt.die hätten auch genauso gut 2 oder 3 tore schiessen können und wir hätten uns nicht mal beschweren dürfen...

ich freu mich trotzdem auf samstag und steh genau wie in jedem spiel hinter unseren jungs.die sind jetzt zwar noch enttäuscht, werden aber bis samstag noch ein paar fanbilder anschauen und dann für die fans hier den dritten platz holen.dann ist zum letzten mal fete auf den strassen.das letzte fahnenmeer und der letzte autocorso 

und das finale schau ich mir natürlich auch an.Holland hat wie deutschland erfrischenden angriffsfussball geboten udn ich hoffe das wird ein tolles spiel.ich bin auf alle fälle nicht gegen spanien nur weil sie deutschland geschlagen haben.warum auch?ich respektiere spanien als ganz grosse mannschaft udn bin gespannt wer weltmeister wird am sonntag...


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und das finale schau ich mir natürlich auch an.Holland hat wie deutschland erfrischenden angriffsfussball geboten udn ich hoffe das wird ein tolles spiel.ich bin auf alle fälle nicht gegen spanien nur weil sie deutschland geschlagen haben.warum auch?ich respektiere spanien als ganz grosse mannschaft udn bin gespannt wer weltmeister wird am sonntag...



Ich bin gegen Spanien, weil sie den Titel, durch ihren langweiligen und für einen EM-Meister unwürdigen Fußball, nicht verdient haben.
Da sehe ich lieber die Niederländer mit dem Pokal auf dem Podest stehen.
Die haben wenigstens attraktiver gespielt.


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> langes text



Dem stimme ich dir zu. Ich denke am Samstag wird Löw dennoch ein paar bringen die noch nicht gespielt hatten.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen Spanien, weil sie den Titel, durch ihren langweiligen und für einen EM-Meister unwürdigen Fußball, nicht verdient haben.



woran machst du attraktiv fest?an der anzahl von toren?wenn spanien gegen england oder argentinien gespielt hätte,dann hätten die wohl auch  nicht verloren.das einzige negative am spanischen fussball ist das die viel zu viel chancen für ihre tore brauchen.wenn die ihre chancen nutzen würden dann hätten die auch solche ergebnisse wie wir gehabt.
udn man sieht wie sicher man nach einem treffer wird.was meinst du gegen argentinien wäre nicht son frühes tor gefallen,wie wir dann gespielt hätten???wenn spanien früh getroffen hätte,egal gegen wen,dann spielen die auch ganz anders auf.aber durch ihre vielen vergebenen chancen haben sie sich jedes spiel selbst schwer gemacht...
oder machst du attraktiv am Ballumgang fest?so ballsicher wie das spanische mittelfeld haben wir in keinem spiel gespielt.oder denkst du da anders?...udn ausserdem spanien hat sich noch nie hinten reingestellt wie wir gestern.die spielen offensiv.ein bissel vorsichtiger als holland,aber der erfolg gibt ihnen recht


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> woran machst du attraktiv fest?an der anzahl von toren?wenn spanien gegen england oder argentinien gespielt hätte,dann hätten die wohl auch  nicht verloren.das einzige negative am spanischen fussball ist das die viel zu viel chancen für ihre tore brauchen.wenn die ihre chancen nutzen würden dann hätten die auch solche ergebnisse wie wir gehabt.
> udn man sieht wie sicher man nach einem treffer wird.was meinst du gegen argentinien wäre nicht son frühes tor gefallen,wie wir dann gespielt hätten???wenn spanien früh getroffen hätte,egal gegen wen,dann spielen die auch ganz anders auf.aber durch ihre vielen vergebenen chancen haben sie sich jedes spiel selbst schwer gemacht...
> oder machst du attraktiv am Ballumgang fest?so ballsicher wie das spanische mittelfeld haben wir in keinem spiel gespielt.oder denkst du da anders?...udn ausserdem spanien hat sich noch nie hinten reingestellt wie wir gestern.die spielen offensiv.ein bissel vorsichtiger als holland,aber der erfolg gibt ihnen recht



Sie spielen auf Ballbesitzt.
Das ist langweilig und uninteressant.
Im Zusammenhang mit ihrem sehr guten Stellungsspiel ist sowas spielvernichtend für eine Mannschaft wie Deutschland.

Die ganze Zeit den Ball hin und her zu spielen und auf Fehler zu warten, fordert kein großes Können.
Spanien kann anders spielen, das haben sie gezeigt. Leider nicht in dieser WM.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich dir zu. Ich denke am Samstag wird Löw dennoch ein paar bringen die noch nicht gespielt hatten.




jo,kann er ja ruhig.ich hätte nix dagegen mal ein tor von kiessling zu bejubeln...
müller wird auch dabei sein,genau wie klose da es noch um den torschützenkönig geht.und meist geben sie das vertrauen an die fans zurück in solchen spielen.wenn wir dritter werden wird auch wieder deutschland aufm kopf stehen...also so ganz unwichtig ist das spiel auch nicht.udn die prämien für den dritten platz sollten selbst ein bundesligaprofi ein wenig anzuckern


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Sie spielen auf Ballbesitzt.
> Das ist langweilig und uninteressant.
> Im Zusammenhang mit ihrem sehr guten Stellungsspiel ist sowas spielvernichtend für eine Mannschaft wie Deutschland.
> 
> ...




ich geb dir durchaus recht das die taktik der deutschen und der holländer schöner anzuschauen ist,aber wie geschrieben wenn spanien anfangs ein tor schiesst spielen die den gegner noch schwindliger und dann fallen auch tore danach...udn ausserdem versuchen die ständig ein tödlichen pass in die spitze...wie oft blieb dir gestern das herz stzehen wo gerade noch ein fuss, ein knie oder ein kopf unserer verteidiger zwischen Xavi/Iniesta udn dem Stürmer war???
und ünbrigens die Haupttaktik der Deutschen ist....na....richtig,Ballbesitz!!!


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> und ünbrigens die Haupttaktik der Deutschen ist....na....richtig,Ballbesitz!!!



Ät.
Selbst beim Spiel gegen Argentinen, bei dem wir "nur" 20 schwache Minuten hatten, spielten wir wesentlich schneller und vor allem riskanter als Spanien.
Viel zu riskant, um zu sagen, dass Deutschland auf Ballbesitz spielen würde.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Juli 2010)

Die Spanier haben nicht so unattraktiv gespielt, ich fand die Spiele immer sehenswert.
Allerdings kabnn ich auch die Schönheit eines taktisch klugen Spiels erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich gehe vom Weltmeister Spanien aus, Holland wirds wie immer vergurken, Dritter wird (selbstverständlich) Deutschland.

Klose schafft sein 15. WM-Tor, wird aber die 16 nicht vollmachen, Torschützenkönig wird mit 7 Toren Wesley Sneijder.
Bester Torhüter natürlich Casillas, bester Abwehrspieler müsste Friedrich eigentlich werden, da hat keiner besser gespielt...Spieler des Turniers Sneijder oder Schweinsteiger, vermutlich wegen der Tore von Sneijder derselbe.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ät.
> Selbst beim Spiel gegen Argentinen, bei dem wir "nur" 20 schwache Minuten hatten, spielten wir wesentlich schneller und vor allem riskanter als Spanien.
> Viel zu riskant, um zu sagen, dass Deutschland auf Ballbesitz spielen würde.




ist Löws Grundsatz:durch Ballbesitz das spiel machen.selbst gegen argentinien haben wir hinten rumgespielt....und ich sag einfach mal jeder spielt so gut wie es der gegner zulässt.und wie unterschiedlich stark die gegener waren sieht man ja zumindest an den zwei ergebnissen...
bei argentinien waren immer ein zwei die nicht nach hinten gearbeitet haben.vor allem unser supermessi,der sich für sowas zu fein ist.udn maratonna verlangt sowas natürlich auch nicht von seinem schützling...wie wichtig aber die mannschaft gegenüber dem einzelnen ist,zeigt diese wm doch ungemein.

und argentinien machte die mitte zu und liess den deutschen platz über die aussen.die spanier dagegen standen grandios.da ging gar nichts für uns.keine anspielstaion.kein platz,keine lücke...

also:ich hätte unsere jungs auch lieber im finale gesehen,aber man muss halt auch mal eine bessere mannschaft anerkennen.udn sei mal ganz ehrlich wer hat gestern besser gespielt?und wenn deutschland nicht früh in führung ging erinner dich mal an die spiele.ich sag nur Ghana,Serbien,Spanien...da wr nix mehr mit spielerischem glanz bei uns


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Klose schafft sein 15. WM-Tor, wird aber die 16 nicht vollmachen, Torschützenkönig wird mit 7 Toren Wesley Sneijder.




oder Villa mit 6 treffern...
wi eist das eigentlich mit torvorlagen für den besten mittelfeldspielern?oder gewonnene zweikämpfe?spielt bestimmt ne grosse rolle.da würd ich auch die spanier vorne sehen...


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> also:ich hätte unsere jungs auch lieber im finale gesehen,aber man muss halt auch mal eine bessere mannschaft anerkennen.udn sei mal ganz ehrlich wer hat gestern besser gespielt?und wenn deutschland nicht früh in führung ging erinner dich mal an die spiele.ich sag nur Ghana,Serbien,Spanien...da wr nix mehr mit spielerischem glanz bei uns



Spanien hat gestern definitiv besser gespielt, dagegen hab ich auch nichts gesagt.
Ich habe gesagt, dass die Spanier den Titel nicht verdienen.


----------



## Edou (8. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> oder Villa mit 6 treffern...
> wi eist das eigentlich mit torvorlagen für den besten mittelfeldspielern?oder gewonnene zweikämpfe?spielt bestimmt ne grosse rolle.da würd ich auch die spanier vorne sehen...



Also Scorer Punkte hat am meisten Müller mit 7 (6 tore warens glaub und 1 vorlage) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Also Scorer Punkte hat am meisten Müller mit 7 (6 tore warens glaub und 1 vorlage)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




oh,mein lieblingsspieler der wm....hast recht.der steht schon ganz vorne mit den scorer punkten.ich glaub der wird nochmal richtig gas geben am samstag...


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Juli 2010)

Hätten die Deutschen gegen Spanien nur knapp und unverdient gewonnen und das gleiche gegen Holland, dann hätte Deutschland den Pokal ebenso wenig verdient.


----------



## shadow24 (8. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Hätten die Deutschen gegen Spanien nur knapp und unverdient gewonnen und das gleiche gegen Holland, dann hätte Deutschland den Pokal ebenso wenig verdient.



geb ich dir sogar recht wenn die spanier UNVERDIENT gewonnen hätte,würde ich ihnen wohl auch nicht dne titel gönnen,aber so...


----------



## Thuum (9. Juli 2010)

Paul sagt, dass Deutschland gewinnt. Hoffen wir, dass es stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (9. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Also Scorer Punkte hat am meisten Müller mit 7 (6 tore warens glaub und 1 vorlage)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



4 Tore und 3 Vorlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Paul sagt, dass Deutschland gewinnt. Hoffen wir, dass es stimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




jetzt hat er gerade vorrausgesagt das Spanien Weltmeister wird


----------



## Thuum (9. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> jetzt hat er gerade vorrausgesagt das Spanien Weltmeister wird



Damit kann ich auch leben.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juli 2010)

Ich hasse Paul. Irgendjemand hat mir mal erzählt das er die Wahl bekommt zwischen "Kochtopf" und "Aquarium"


----------



## shadow24 (9. Juli 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ich hasse Paul. Irgendjemand hat mir mal erzählt das er die Wahl bekommt zwischen "Kochtopf" und "Aquarium"




nach dieser Vorhersage ist der eh geschichte....da Kraken nur 3 Jahre alt werden und er jetzt schon 2,5 Jahre alt ist müssen sich die medien für die nächste wm eh ein anderes orakle suchen...


----------



## Edou (9. Juli 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nach dieser Vorhersage ist der eh geschichte....da Kraken nur 3 Jahre alt werden und er jetzt schon 2,5 Jahre alt ist müssen sich die medien für die nächste wm eh ein anderes orakle suchen...



Er ist ein Orakel, solange er nicht ermordet wird, wird er ewig Leben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Abgesehn davon hab ich noch nie an den geglaubt, selbst wenn er Richtig gelegen hat in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## Razyl (9. Juli 2010)

So, endlich meine kunterbunte Analyse.

Klar ist: Spanien hat verdient gewonnen und ihr bislang bestes Spiel der WM abgeliefert. Klar, lieber sieht der Zuschauer Tore, aber die Spanier haben ihr Spiel von der ersten Minute an taktisch klug aufgezogen und den Ball laufen lassen gegen die deutsche Nationalmannschaft, die einfach zu ängstlich war gegen die Spanier. Teilweise haben die Spanier den Ball so im Mittelfeld laufen lassen, dass der sogar zu Mitspielern kann, die eigentlich mindestens einen deutschen Bewacher um sich hatten und trotzdem haben sie den Ball in einigen Fällen nicht verloren. 

Deutschland war zu ängstlich und oft unkonzentriert. Viele Ballverluste und wenige Torchancen ergaben sich daraus, auch wenn ein Toni Kroos oder ein Trochowski große Chancen gehabt haben. Im Endeffekt haben sie die nicht genutzt, aber auch Spanien hat nicht alle Chancen genutzt. Vor allem wenn man bedenkt, dass es in der 6. Spielminute schon fast geklingelt hätte im deutschen Tor. Das dann bei den spielstarken Spaniern ausgerechnet ein Eckball zu Führung verhilft, damit haben nicht sehr viele gerechnet. 

Ob die deutsche Mannschaft mit Müller besser gewesen wäre ist nicht klar zu sagen. Auf jeden Fall hat Deutschland nicht die gleiche Leistung gezeigt wie zuvor gegen England und Argentinien. Man war einfach zu respektvoll und hat die Spanier spielen lassen und das da am Ende ein Tor für die Spanier fällt war ganz klar abzusehen. Das spanische Mittelfeld ist ohne Zweifel eines der besten, wenn nicht gar das Beste der Welt. Mit Xavi und Iniesta haben sie nun mal zwei Spieler, die wahnsinnig intelligente Pässe spielen können und mit Xabo Alonso und Sergio Busquets zwei oft sicher stehende Typen, die sich vor der Abwehr zumeist breit machen. Das dann ausgerechnet auch noch ein Pedro so ein gutes Spiel spielt, abgesehen von der 80. Minute wo er abspielen MUSS ohne wenn und aber, war natürlich auch ein Glücksgriff vom spanischen Trainer.

Was kann man nun sagen. Das Finale wird mit Sicherheit interessant und von 4 südamerikanischen Mannschaft hat es keine in das Finale geschafft, statt dessen stehen sich wiedereinmal zwei europäische Mannschaften gegenüber. Was wiederum bedeutet, dass der 19. WM Titel nach Europa geht und Europa damit in der Weltwertung wieder mit 10:9 gegenüber Südamerika führt. Wer nun gewinnt ist schwer zu sagen, aber wenn Spanien ähnlich den Ball laufen lassen kann wie gegen Deutschland, dann werden es die Holländer schwer haben.

Im Spiel um Platz 3 kann es eigentlich nur einen Gewinner geben: Deutschland. Dennoch sollte man Uruguay auf keinen Fall unterschätzen, die besonders dank Forlan und Suarez schnell ein Tor erzielen können. Aber wenn die deutsche Mannschaft sicher steht und vielleicht Klose noch 1-2 Tore macht, dann sollte man verdientermaßen das Spiel gewinnen und sich damit den 3. Platz sichern.

Anmerkung: Die Umfrage oben wurde geändert. Neu hinzugekommen ist "Spiel um Platz 3". Wer schon vorher abgestimmt hat: "Meine Stimme entfernen" und neu verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hatte irgendwie im Gefühl, dass Spanien am Anfang der ersten Hälfte ca. 75% Ballbesitzt hatte. Deutschland ist zu langsam reingekommen und hat die etwas größeren Chancen vergeben und Cassias hat einen ziemlich sicheren Eindruck gemacht.

Deutschland hat ncith schlecht gespielt doch Spanien hat ihnen kaum Raum gelassen. Spanien hat durch das Weltklasse Mittelfeld die meisten Konter FAIR im Keim erstickt. Das war ziemlich das fairste Spiel dieser WM mit einem gerechten Sieger, der durchaus auch 3:1 (wenn beide Seiten ihre größten Chancen genutzt hätten) gewinnen hätte können.

Heute heißt es Deutschland gegen Uruguay. Ich bin für Uruguay, da ich ihnen durchaus mal einen Platz in den Top 3 gönne. Aber mein Tipp ist natürlich für Deutschland, da sie eigentlich besser sind. Aber Uruguay war in dieser WM für einige Überraschungen gut.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ich hatte irgendwie im Gefühl, dass Spanien am Anfang der ersten Hälfte ca. 75% Ballbesitzt hatte. Deutschland ist zu langsam reingekommen und hat die etwas größeren Chancen vergeben und Cassias hat einen ziemlich sicheren Eindruck gemacht.
> 
> Deutschland hat ncith schlecht gespielt doch Spanien hat ihnen kaum Raum gelassen. Spanien hat durch das Weltklasse Mittelfeld die meisten Konter FAIR im Keim erstickt. Das war ziemlich das fairste Spiel dieser WM mit einem gerechten Sieger, der durchaus auch 3:1 (wenn beide Seiten ihre größten Chancen genutzt hätten) gewinnen hätte können.
> 
> Heute heißt es Deutschland gegen Uruguay. Ich bin für Uruguay, da ich ihnen durchaus mal einen Platz in den Top 3 gönne. Aber mein Tipp ist natürlich für Deutschland, da sie eigentlich besser sind. Aber Uruguay war in dieser WM für einige Überraschungen gut.



Naja man muss aber auch mal ehrlicherweise sagen das Uruguay wirklich Glück mit der Verteilung hatte. Hätten die gegen England oder Argentinien rangemusst wärs schon vorbei


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juli 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Naja man muss aber auch mal ehrlicherweise sagen das Uruguay wirklich Glück mit der Verteilung hatte. Hätten die gegen England oder Argentinien rangemusst wärs schon vorbei



Schon, und bei Ghana hatten sie auch Glück...


Aber ich gönne es ihnen trotzdem, sie haben nicht schlecht gespielt und sogar die Niederlande am Schluss geärgert.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2010)

Ein weiterer guter Aspekt, obwohl das im Sinne des Betrachters liegt, ist, dass deutsche Jungstars wieder im Ausland gefragt sind. Jahrelang war das ein wenig anders und kaum einer hat sich durchgesetzt, abgesehen vielleicht von Ballack, obwohl er auch einige Probleme in Chelsea hatte. Vor allem Özil wird wahrscheinlich noch diesen Sommer wechseln, ebenfalls denke ich Khedira und Aogo. Bayern wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit weder Lahm, noch Schweinsteiger und Müller gehen lassen.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (10. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein weiterer guter Aspekt, obwohl das im Sinne des Betrachters liegt, ist, dass deutsche Jungstars wieder im Ausland gefragt sind. Jahrelang war das ein wenig anders und kaum einer hat sich durchgesetzt, abgesehen vielleicht von Ballack, obwohl er auch einige Probleme in Chelsea hatte. Vor allem Özil wird wahrscheinlich noch diesen Sommer wechseln, ebenfalls denke ich Khedira und Aogo. Bayern wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit weder Lahm, noch Schweinsteiger und Müller gehen lassen.



Wenn wären sie auch ganz schön bekloppt


----------



## Falathrim (10. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ein weiterer guter Aspekt, obwohl das im Sinne des Betrachters liegt, ist, dass deutsche Jungstars wieder im Ausland gefragt sind. Jahrelang war das ein wenig anders und kaum einer hat sich durchgesetzt, abgesehen vielleicht von Ballack, obwohl er auch einige Probleme in Chelsea hatte.


Ist sicherlich gut, wegen internationaler Erfahrung und so...und Ballack...naja, eh überbewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Vor allem Özil wird wahrscheinlich noch diesen Sommer wechseln, ebenfalls denke ich Khedira und Aogo.


Der Özil-Deal steht meines Wissens schon. Er geht nach Barcelona, wird aber zunächst direkt wieder für ein Jahr an Werder ausgeliehen. Aogo wird nach England gehen, da bin ich mir relativ sicher, er spielt gut mit Boateng, de Jong und Kompany zusammen und die sind alle schon bei Man City. Bei Khedira denke ich nicht, dass er allzu schnell ins Ausland geht, dafür ist er noch zu unsicher und auch zu sehr klassische Nummer 6. Wo ich mir vorstellen kann, dass sie ins Ausland gehen sind Neuer und Marin, Cacau auf seine alten Tage nicht mehr.



> Bayern wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit weder Lahm, noch Schweinsteiger und Müller gehen lassen.


Nehrlinger: Unverkäuflich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings, wenn sie das Geld brauchen...sollte Schweinsteiger (verdient) seinen goldenen Ball bekommen, wird er wirklich, wirklich wertvoll sein, Müller ist auch schon hochbegehrt...im Endeffekt ist Fußball ein Geschäft .



SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Wenn wären sie auch ganz schön bekloppt


Mag sein, aber wenn van Gaal seine mannschaft anders strukturieren möchte? Kann alles passieren


----------



## Jokxer (10. Juli 2010)

Wm gewinnt Spanien. Und den 3 Platz mach Uruguay! Hauptsache ihr arroganten deutschen verliert weiter!!!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juli 2010)

Nunja, mann kann nicht alle Deutschen mit der Deutschen Nationalmannschaft gleichsetzen.

Ich bin zwar auch für Uruguay, aber ich würde nicht alle Deutschen Fans als arrogant bezeichnen. Es gibt bestimmt welche, die arrogant sind, aber ich denke das wird klar die Minderheit ausmachen.

Schwarz-Weiß Denken ist böse.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Ist sicherlich gut, wegen internationaler Erfahrung und so...und Ballack...naja, eh überbewertet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Klar, die internationale Erfahrung ist wichtig. Und Ballack überbewertet? /sign




> Der Özil-Deal steht meines Wissens schon. Er geht nach Barcelona, wird aber zunächst direkt wieder für ein Jahr an Werder ausgeliehen. Aogo wird nach England gehen, da bin ich mir relativ sicher, er spielt gut mit Boateng, de Jong und Kompany zusammen und die sind alle schon bei Man City. Bei Khedira denke ich nicht, dass er allzu schnell ins Ausland geht, dafür ist er noch zu unsicher und auch zu sehr klassische Nummer 6. Wo ich mir vorstellen kann, dass sie ins Ausland gehen sind Neuer und Marin, Cacau auf seine alten Tage nicht mehr.


Naja, diese Sache mit Barcelona ist auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Geschäft für die Bremer. Sie kassieren Kohle und dürfen Özil noch ein Jahr lang behalten. Ob er tatsächlich wechselt ist im Grunde nur noch eine Frage der Zeit. Aogo wird wohl nach England gehen oder halt doch Juve... 

Und doch, ich glaube Khedira wird von Stuttgart ins Ausland wechseln. Er spricht ja schon etwas länger vom Wechsel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Marin wird wohl bei Bremen noch etwas bleiben, der wird diesen Sommer wohl nicht mehr wechseln. Neuer ist doch eigentlich so gut wie beim FCB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist es wohl auch nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis das offiziell zugegeben wird. Wahrscheinlich nächsten Sommer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




> Nehrlinger: Unverkäuflich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Noch brauchen sie das Geld nicht, besonders nicht nach der vergangenen Saison 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wowfighter (10. Juli 2010)

OMG,ich sag nichts zu dem Spiel wir sind es selber schuld..
Wenn unsere Stars meinen keine Leistung mehr zu bringen und keine Lust mehr haben würde ich sie garnet erst bezahlen für das Geld was die kriegen sollten sie normalerweise durch ARBeiten!!


----------



## EspCap (10. Juli 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Wm gewinnt Spanien. Und den 3 Platz mach Uruguay! Hauptsache ihr arroganten deutschen verliert weiter!!!



Arrogant? Redest du von einem anderen Deutschland?


----------



## WeRkO (10. Juli 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Wm gewinnt Spanien. Und den 3 Platz mach Uruguay! Hauptsache ihr arroganten deutschen verliert weiter!!!



Arrogant sind höchstens die Medien welche rumposaunt haben "Deutschland wird Weltmeister" nachdem wir dann im halbfinale standen. Unsere Mannschaft hat nie behauptet dass sie den Titel holen (jedenfalls meines Wissensstandes nach).


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

wowfighter schrieb:


> OMG,ich sag nichts zu dem Spiel wir sind es selber schuld..
> Wenn unsere Stars meinen keine Leistung mehr zu bringen und keine Lust mehr haben würde ich sie garnet erst bezahlen für das Geld was die kriegen sollten sie normalerweise durch ARBeiten!!



Finde, dass die Jungs ihre Sache relativ gut machen.


----------



## WeRkO (10. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Finde, dass die Jungs ihre Sache relativ gut machen.



Jap. So sind wir wenigstens dritter geworden =)


----------



## Arosk (10. Juli 2010)

PAUL HATTE RECHT!


----------



## Valinar (10. Juli 2010)

War ein gutes Spiel von beiden seiten.
Letztlich wars eine gute WM für Deutschland.
Vor der WM dachte wohl niemand das Deutschland soweit kommt und teilweise Traumfussball spielt.

Ich denke morgen gewinnt Spanien.


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> PAUL HATTE RECHT!



Und wer Weltmeister morgen wird wissen wir ja auch schon...


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2010)

Deutschland gewinnt das Spiel um Platz gegen Uruguay mit 3:2 verdient, auch wenn es zwischenzeitlich gar nicht danach aussah. Da hatte die deutsche Mannschaft ihre paar schlafenden Minuten und das hat auch Uruguay ausgenutzt mit einem sehr schönen Tor zum 1:2 von Forlan. Auf jeden Fall haben beide Mannschaften guten Fußball gezeigt und Deutschland hatte in der letzten Sekunde noch einmal Glück als Forlans Freistoß nur die Latte traf. 

Insgesamt über das Turnier lässt sich sagen, dass Deutschland einen sehr guten Fußball gezeigt hat außer gegen Spanien, was ihnen am Ende das Finale kostete. Sie haben auch gezeigt, dass man ohne Ballack genauso gut spielen kann, wenn nicht gar besser. Uruguay hat ein tolles Turnier gespielt und hatte sicherlich das eine oder andere Mal Glück, aber haben trotzdem dabei netten Fußball gezeigt. Insgesamt können beide Mannschaften sehr stolz auf sich sein.


----------



## WeRkO (10. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> PAUL HATTE RECHT!



Paul is almighty


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Deutschland gewinnt das Spiel um Platz gegen Uruguay mit 3:2 verdient, auch wenn es zwischenzeitlich gar nicht danach aussah. Da hatte die deutsche Mannschaft ihre paar schlafenden Minuten und das hat auch Uruguay ausgenutzt mit einem sehr schönen Tor zum 1:2 von Forlan. Auf jeden Fall haben beide Mannschaften guten Fußball gezeigt und Deutschland hatte in der letzten Sekunde noch einmal Glück als Forlans Freistoß nur die Latte traf.
> 
> Insgesamt über das Turnier lässt sich sagen, dass Deutschland einen sehr guten Fußball gezeigt hat außer gegen Spanien, was ihnen am Ende das Finale kostete. Sie haben auch gezeigt, dass man ohne Ballack genauso gut spielen kann, wenn nicht gar besser. Uruguay hat ein tolles Turnier gespielt und hatte sicherlich das eine oder andere Mal Glück, aber haben trotzdem dabei netten Fußball gezeigt. Insgesamt können beide Mannschaften sehr stolz auf sich sein.



Ein bisschen Glück war heute auch dabei, aber wenn man sich anschaut welche Spieler heute auf dem Platz gestanden haben, kann man trotzdem sagen, das diese Mannschaft sicherlich verdient gewonnen hat.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Glück war heute auch dabei, aber wenn man sich anschaut welche Spieler heute auf dem Platz gestanden haben, kann man trotzdem sagen, das diese Mannschaft sicherlich verdient gewonnen hat.



Das habe ich ja oben gleich im ersten Satz verbaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja oben gleich im ersten Satz verbaut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das mit den Spielern aber nicht   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Juli 2010)

Also ich empfand beide Mannschaften als gleichwertig. Gute Chancennutzung, aber dennoch hat vor allem Uruguay 1 oder 2 sehr gute Chancen vergeben.

Wenn man sich den Turnierverlauf anschaut hat es Deutschland dennoch verdient.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (10. Juli 2010)

und endlich is es vorbei keine vuvuz mehr bald wieder bundesliga 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Juli 2010)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> und endlich is es vorbei keine vuvuz mehr bald wieder bundesliga
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es gibt noch ein Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und vllt. tauchen die Vuvuz ja auch in der BuLi auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (10. Juli 2010)

Schöner Abschluss einer großartigen Turnierleistung.
Die Mannschaft ist jung und ich freu mich auf 2 (EM) und 4 Jahre. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. Juli 2010)

man kann von glück sagen das der freistoß in der schlusssekunde nicht reinging. denn schon der freistoß war ungerechtfertigt. da hätte es dann bei ner niederlage böse kommentare gegen die schlechte schiedsrichterleistung gegeben. und das sogar zurecht.
ne gelbe für ein handspiel bei nem freistoß. die muss man nicht geben.
dann wurden uns zwei ecken nicht gegeben die sowas von offensichtlich waren. einwürfe wurden auch mehrmals falsch entschieden.
schade das im vorletzten spiel nochmals ne schlechte schiedsrichterleistung zu sehen war. 


aber hauptsache wir sind dritter geworden. schade das die meisten deutschen spieler in den urlaub fahren. hätte mir gerne noch ein freundschaftsspiel gegen den wm zweiten (also holland) gewünscht :-D

insgesamt ham die deutschen eine super wm gespielt. ist halt noch eine junge mannschaft und hat daher gegen die sehr erfahrenen spanier verloren. aber wenn löw bleibt sehe ich sehr gute chancen für die em 2012.


----------



## Valinar (10. Juli 2010)

Ich fand die Schiedsrichterleistung eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. Juli 2010)

dann frag ich mich welches spiel du gesehen hast...


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juli 2010)

Ich werde dich vermissen Günther Netzer!!!


----------



## Lillyan (10. Juli 2010)

Öhm... ich fand den Schiri auch nicht schlecht, der Freistoß war durchaus nicht ungerechtfertigt... war doch alles okay? Oo


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> Ich werde dich vermissen Günther Netzer!!!


Jop, finde es auch Schade das Günter Netzer geht. Die 13 Jahre mit ihm waren sehr Unterhaltsam. 

Edith sagt: Die Schiedsrichter Entscheidungen waren heute vollkommen in Ordnung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (10. Juli 2010)

nicht ungerechtfertigt? frag mich wie man da ein foul sehen kann. und davor hat der schriri uns zwei ecken nicht gegeben und paar einwürfe waren auch falsch entschieden.
nein ne gute leistung des schiris war das leider nicht.

aber immerhin war sie nicht so schlecht wie das was man in den vorrunden sehen konnte.


----------



## Thuum (10. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> nicht ungerechtfertigt? frag mich wie man da ein foul sehen kann. und davor hat der schriri uns zwei ecken nicht gegeben und paar einwürfe waren auch falsch entschieden.
> nein ne gute leistung des schiris war das leider nicht.
> 
> aber immerhin war sie nicht so schlecht wie das was man in den vorrunden sehen konnte.


Der Freistoß war absolut in Ordnung. Wenn Friedrich den Uruguayer vor dem Sechszehner festhält, dann gibt es da nichts zu diskutieren.


Frage mich eigentlich eher, ob du das richtige Spiel geschaut hast.


----------



## Churchak (11. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also ich empfand beide Mannschaften als gleichwertig. Gute Chancennutzung, aber dennoch hat vor allem Uruguay 1 oder 2 sehr gute Chancen vergeben.



fand ich auch nd vorallem war es ein sehenswertes Spiel wo doch recht viel spannung aufgekommen.Ich meine erst gehts in Führung dann aufeinmal liegen "wir" hinten und dannnimmts doch noch für "uns" nen gutes ende. ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe in der Zeitung gelesen, dass die Schiedsrichterentscheidungen bei dieser WM zu 96% gerechtfertigt waren.


----------



## Jokxer (11. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Also ich habe in der Zeitung gelesen, dass die Schiedsrichterentscheidungen bei dieser WM zu 96% gerechtfertigt waren.



 Dir kann man genau so viel plötzin erzählen wie den Medien. Du bist einfach Unlogisch und total Naiv.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juli 2010)

Jokxer schrieb:


> Dir kann man genau so viel plötzin erzählen wie den Medien. Du bist einfach ein Unlogisches und total Naiv.



Nunja, die Zahl ist offiziell von Fifa. Und ich glaube, die könnte auch hinkommen.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juli 2010)

Spam und Beleidigungen entfernt.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Nunja, die Zahl ist offiziell von Fifa. Und ich glaube, die könnte auch hinkommen.



Naja, so bereitwillig und einfach werden die auch sicher nicht zugegeben wenn sie's recht verhauen haben ^^


----------



## Rethelion (11. Juli 2010)

http://wmlive.zdf.de/ZDFsport/inhalt/21/0,5676,8089077,00.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+heute%2F2+%28heute-Nachrichten%29&utm_content=Twitter

Mal ehrlich, wie wenig Wert ist denn das Bundesverdienstkreuz, wenn ein einfacher Fussballtrainer für seine unwichtigen Dienste eines erhält?
Jemand der anderen das Leben rettet, ein Arzt oder vll der Erfinder des Krebsheilmittels sollte eine solche Auszeichnung bekommen, aber das wäre nach der Vergabe an Löw eher eine Beleidigung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Man Löw ist 8 Kilometer weg von mir geboren, red nicht so über einen fast Nachbarn :< Ich kenn seinen Cousin btw, der hat Public Viewing in Schönau veranstaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (11. Juli 2010)

Rethelion schrieb:


> http://wmlive.zdf.de...ort/inhalt/21/0,5676,8089077,00.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+heute%2F2+%28heute-Nachrichten%29&utm_content=Twitter
> 
> Mal ehrlich, wie wenig Wert ist denn das Bundesverdienstkreuz, wenn ein einfacher Fussballtrainer für seine unwichtigen Dienste eines erhält?
> Jemand der anderen das Leben rettet, ein Arzt oder vll der Erfinder des Krebsheilmittels sollte eine solche Auszeichnung bekommen, aber das wäre nach der Vergabe an Löw eher eine Beleidigung.



Naja ich sehe das auch eher so wie du und halte das für übertrieben.

Aber um fair zu sein, das Bundesverdienstkreuz soll er ja nicht für seine eigentliche sportliche Trainerleistung erhalten.
Vielmehr dafür das Ansehen Deutschlands in der Welt verbessert zu haben durch eine Mannschaft die sich multikulti, sympathisch und fair präsentiert hat.
Und das hat er sicherlich erreicht.
Ob es dafür allerdings gleich das Bundesverdienstkreuz sein muss......?


Edit:

Ach ja.......PAAAAAAAAAAAAAAUUUUL!!!!
(der könnte das Bundesverdienstkreuz bekommen finde ich, zumindest wenn er heute auch richtig liegt)


----------



## Churchak (11. Juli 2010)

„_Er wird verliehen für Leistungen, die im Bereich der politischen, der wirtschaftlich-sozialen und der geistigen Arbeit dem Wiederaufbau des Vaterlandes dienten, und soll eine Auszeichnung all derer bedeuten, deren Wirken zum friedlichen Aufstieg der Bundesrepublik Deutschland beiträgt.“

_Wenn man sich rückwirkend die Arbeit von Löw und Co anschaut kann man eigendlich sagen das es auf sie zutrifft da sie halt massgeblich (neben der 2006er WM bei uns) mit gehofen haben alte wunden zu schliessen und das Ansehn der Republik im Ausland anzuheben bzw wieder nen gewisses selbsverständniss zur eigenen Flagge zu entwickeln.
Bzw der Deutsche der irgendwann Krebsheilen wird bekommt eh den Nobelpreise den geht da das Bundesverdienstkreutz eh am Arsch vorbei.Zumal es wohl eh an die 1000 Menschen Jährlich bekommen es nun weiss Gott nicht soooooooooo ne grosse Sache ist wie es der Name vermuten läst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (11. Juli 2010)

Es ist allerdings keine große Sache. Es gibt auch 8 verschiedene Grade.
Die Hälfte meiner Kollegen aus der sozialen Arbeit tragen Eines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juli 2010)

Der neue Bundespräsident ist ja nicht sonderlich beliebt...und dann sieht er halt, dass die Merkel beliebter wird, wenn sie sich ein Fußballspiel ansieht und wie eine Robbe klatscht. Nunja, dann macht er eben das, was in seiner Macht steht. Also Verdienstkreuze etc. an Fußbalspieler auszuteilen. Nunja.


----------



## Edou (11. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Man Löw ist 8 Kilometer weg von mir geboren, red nicht so über einen fast Nachbarn :< Ich kenn seinen Cousin btw, der hat Public Viewing in Schönau veranstaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wuhu, du wohnst dann auch ca 8 kilometer von mir entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Wuhu, du wohnst dann auch ca 8 kilometer von mir entfernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Wuhu, du wohnst dann auch 32.1 Kilometer von mir entfernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Paul wählt glaube ich immer das Land aus, wo das meiste Rot in der Flagge hat. Weil er hat immer Deutschland genommen außer bei Serbien und Spanien, die definitiv mehr Rot in der Flagge hatten (2008 wo er für DE war, hatte er seine Brille vergessen...Außnahmen bestätigen die Regel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Und dieses Jahr gewinnen auch komischerweise meistens die Mannschaften mit der Farbe Rot (mysteriös).


----------



## Edou (11. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wuhu, du wohnst dann auch 32.1 Kilometer von mir entfernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das is ja ganz was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Sommerferien treffen! vll :<


Naja, ich glaube dennoch nicht an "Paul".


----------



## Valinar (11. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wuhu, du wohnst dann auch 32.1 Kilometer von mir entfernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich dachte eigentlich das Kraken soweit bekannt keine Farben wahrnehmen können.

Ich denk das Spanien heute Gewinnen wird.
1:0 ist mein tipp.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

Dann geht ja gleich los.
Ich drück die Daumen für die Niederlande.
Die haben wenigstens keinen pfurzlangweiligen Fußball gespielt.


----------



## Thuum (11. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Wuhu, du wohnst dann auch 32.1 Kilometer von mir entfernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das mit dem Rot in der Flagge ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, da Tintenfische Farbenblind sind.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

Und Spanien spielt genau den selben unattraktiven Fußball wie eh und je. -.-


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und Spanien spielt genau den selben unattraktiven Fußball wie eh und je. -.-



Ich finde den Fußball eher sehr attraktiv und vor allem taktisch klug und stark. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Edou schrieb:


> Das is ja ganz was neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo denn?


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich finde den Fußball eher sehr attraktiv und vor allem taktisch klug und stark.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er ist taktisch klug und stark, aber einfach pupslangweilig.
Keine Ahnung, was du daran findest.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Er ist taktisch klug und stark, aber einfach pupslangweilig.
> Keine Ahnung, was du daran findest.



Sie lassen halt den Ball laufen und suchen dann die entscheidende Lücke und haben wahnsinnig viel Übersicht. Das ist wirklich nice und sieht, zumindest für mich, auch schön aus.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie lassen halt den Ball laufen und suchen dann die entscheidende Lücke und haben wahnsinnig viel Übersicht.



Mag sein, und grade die Stellungswechsel erfordern eine Menge Konzentration und Spanien IST spielstärkste Mannschaft dieses Turniers.
Ich finde aber, dass dieses Abwarten, das frühe attackieren und das Pressing gegen Mannschaften wie Niederlande, Deutschland, Brasilien und die ganzen anderen auch sehr spielstarken Mannschaften zu einem langatmigen und wie gesagt langweiligen Spiel führt. Es dauert einfach Ewigkeiten, bis etwas passiert.
Kein Wunder also, dass Spanien bisher jedes K.O.-Runden spiel nur mit 1:0 gewann. Das sind drei Tore.
Deutschland (mit schwächerem Sturm), hat allein schon 8 Stück gemacht und das gegen Favoriten.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

das foul eben war ja richtig assozial. wie der sprecher schon sagt ist sowas körperverletztung. das war ja schon dunkelrot. hoffentlich fliegt der noch vom platz.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> das foul eben war ja richtig assozial. wie der sprecher schon sagt ist sowas körperverletztung. das war ja schon dunkelrot. hoffentlich fliegt der noch vom platz.



Wird er, beim kleinsten hellgelben Faul erwarte ich gelb/rot für ihn.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Das ist Fussball und kein tee Trinken, da geht es hart zu sache!


----------



## Thuum (11. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das ist Fussball und kein tee Trinken, da geht es hart zu sache!



Klar geht es mal hart zur Sache im Fußball, aber wenn jemand mit gestrecktem Bein in deine Brust tritt ist das Rot.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Das ist Fussball und kein tee Trinken, da geht es hart zu sache!



Nicht bei solchen Fouls. Mit gestreckten Bein voll gegen den Brustkorb - das ist glattrot, nichts anderes. Fehlentscheidung des Schiris.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

Könnte es auch so sagen, der Spanier muss ja nicht rein rennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Könnte es auch so sagen, der Spanier muss ja nicht rein rennen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Genau, weil er ja den heranstürzenden De Jong gar nicht gesehen hat...


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Heftiges Spiel bisher. Die ersten 12 Minuten haben den Spaniern gehört, danach hat auch versucht Holland mit zuspielen. Das einzige Problem daran: Sie blockieren sich öfters selbst, da sie sowohl versuchen Spanien aus dem Spiel zu nehmen, aber selbst ihr eigenes Spiel gar nicht aufziehen können. Dazu kommen die vielen Fouls, wovon De Jong eigentlich ganz klar Rot hätte sehen müssen. Auch Van Bommel ist nah dran an der Gelb/Roten Karte.

Edit: Damn, Doppelpost -.-


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe das zu beginn der zweiten hälfte mal ein tor fällt, mit das ganze interessanter wird. die mannschaften spielen zwar nicht unbedingt schlecht, aber es ist halt recht langweilig. kaum torchancen, keine tore, nur hin und hergekicke.

da war das spiel gestern wesentlich interessanter.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sie lassen halt den Ball laufen und suchen dann die entscheidende Lücke und haben wahnsinnig viel Übersicht. Das ist wirklich nice und sieht, zumindest für mich, auch schön aus.



Du musst nicht erwarten, dass jeder hier im Forum die Ästhetik und Schönheit von taktisch und technisch exzellentem Fußball nachvollziehen kann.

Zum Spiel:
Ein echtes Traumspiel, glatt zum einschlafen -.-


----------



## Rhokan (11. Juli 2010)

Schlimmer als Deutschland vs Spanien (Ausgang mal ausgenommen)


----------



## Lily:) (11. Juli 2010)

Schönen Fußball habe bisher nicht gesehen- nur viele, viele berechtigte Karten.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Rofl, sorry, aber was war das? Den MUSS man machen. o.O


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

naja der torwart hat den aber nur mit sehr viel glück gehalten. mit der fußspitze noch rangekommen. aber endlich mal ne interessante situation.


----------



## Rhokan (11. Juli 2010)

Für wen war das Tor, ich hör nur meine Nachbarn schreien guck aber das Spiel nichtmehr an... ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Für wen war das Tor, ich hör nur meine Nachbarn schreien guck aber das Spiel nichtmehr an... ^^



Es gab noch kein Tor


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

omg was macht Villa.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

wieder ne völlig klare rote karte. kein sehr faires spiel heute... das noch alle auf dem platz stehen ist ein wunder.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juli 2010)

Mein Gott, es ist Finale. Nehmt doch mal die Schnuller aus dem Mund. Ballzauber und spielerische Finessen kann man nicht von Mannschaften erwarten, die zum ersten Mal um den Weltmeistertitel kämpfen. 

Ein härteres Rangehen ist doch in Ordnung, klar die Kung-Fu Einlage war eine rote Karte aber ansonsten sollen sie sich doch ruhig mal ein bisschen schmutzig machen.


----------



## Lily:) (11. Juli 2010)

Das ist wahr, Noxiel- und zeitweise sieht man auch etwas von der Kunst, mittlerweile 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valinar (11. Juli 2010)

Über die hälfte der Niederländischen Mannschaft hat schon Gelb.
2 mal wars sogar ziemlich Rot verdächtig.


----------



## Falathrim (11. Juli 2010)

Die klarste rote Karte: de Jong
Knapp dahinter: Iniesta

Dass hier noch 22 Spieler stehen ist ein Wunder.

Achja, ich fordere den Weltmeistertitel für Deutschland ob der spielerischen Unwürdigkeit von Spanien und den Niederlanden.
Grauenhaftes Spiel.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

aber die schiedsrichterleistung heute gefällt mir gut, mal abgesehen von den zwei klaren roten karten. aber da ist es ja oft so das gnade vor recht gilt.

mal abwarten ob nur ein tor fällt, oder sehr viele (elfmeter).

glaub nur 1 oder 2 spieler von holland haben noch kein gelb bekommen^^ aber jede karte war gerechtfertigt.


Edit: langsam wirds interessant. innerhalb weniger sekunden zwei fouls kurz vorm strafraum und eines im strafraum^^
Edit2: omg er muss nur rüberspielen. 1000%ige chance.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2010)

Unglaublich langweiliges und aggressives Spiel, das ist kein schönes Finale.


----------



## Lortox (11. Juli 2010)

Spanien wird Weltmeister =)


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

JA! 1. GELB/ROT 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ausgerechnet für die Niederlande und das in der Verlängerung... oh Weh


----------



## Thuum (11. Juli 2010)

Gelb-Rot für Heitinga. Mal schauen, ob die Spanier das ausnutzen.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOR
Iniesta macht es endlich! Das sollte die Vorentscheidung gewesen sein


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2010)

HA HA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

schönes tor. wusste aber garnicht das es immernoch verboten ist sein trikot auszuziehen. schwachsinnige regel, aber naja tut eh nix mehr zur sache.

spanien verdient weltmeister


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Paul hatte mal wieder recht.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

ein glück wird es paul bei der em nicht mehr geben


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Eben, da weiß man schon alles vorher, ist ja langweilig.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

SPANIEN IST WELTMEISTER 2010!!!!!!!!!! 

Riesen Glückwunsch dazu, die Härte der Niederländer und die Chancen Robben haben nichts genützt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2010)

Und wieder nur mit einem Tor xD

Die armen Holländer... so oft im Finale und dann doch wieder nichts, die schauen total geknickt aus ^^


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2010)

Die Niederländer haben die Sportart verfehlt. Die solltens mal mit Wrestling oder ähnlichem versuchen...

Aber der Krake macht mir Angst o.O


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2010)

unverdient aus meiner sicht


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

und die holländer sind auch noch schlechter verlierer. jetzt diskutieren die noch mit dem schiri, dabei können die froh sein nicht schon vorher nur zu zehnt zu spielen und das spanien keinen strafstoß bekommen hat.

die fairere mannschaft hat gewonnen.



> unverdient aus meiner sicht


warum?


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Juli 2010)

WM der Schiris Ganz Kla


----------



## Lortox (11. Juli 2010)

Jeaahh 

Spanieeen FTW!

=)


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> unverdient aus meiner sicht



Unverdient? Naja, nicht wirklich. Beide Mannschaften waren nicht großartig, aber Spanien hat am Ende doch ein Stückchen stärker gespielt. Und die Niederlande hat es mit der Härte definitiv übertrieben.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Das war kein Fußball, das war Betriebsausflug der Metzgervereinigung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> unverdient aus meiner sicht



/sign aber sowas von


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> /sign aber sowas von



warum?


----------



## Ykon (11. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Achja, ich fordere den Weltmeistertitel für Deutschland ob der spielerischen Unwürdigkeit von Spanien und den Niederlanden.
> Grauenhaftes Spiel.



This!


Spanien suckt.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das war kein Fußball, das war Betriebsausflug der Metzgervereinigung.





BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> /sign aber sowas von


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2010)

Die Schweiz ist die einzige Mannschaft die den Weltmeister von 2010 besiegete 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




hört mal auf hier rumzuheulen. das Spiel war eines der spannendsten der WM und Spanien hat schon nur aufgrund der tatsache gewonnen dass holland mit der brechstange gespielt hat und gefouklt hat was nur geht....


----------



## Falathrim (11. Juli 2010)

Glückwunsch an Spanien.

Ich hatte noch viel früher als Paul Recht, man siehe nur meinen Post auf der allerersten Seite dieses Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es bestätigt sich zum 3ten Mal in Folge: Wer einen großen internationalen Erfolg will, muss vor allem anderen an Deutschland vorbei.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> warum?



hast du die vielen schwalben gesehen?
die fehlentscheide vom schiedsrichter?


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> /sign aber sowas von



Nö, eben nicht.

Über das gesamte Spiel hatten beide Mannschaften große Chancen, die größten wohl Arjen Robben. Klar, gab es einige miese Schiedsrichter-Entscheidungen, aber die Niederlande hat es mit ihrer Härte vollkommen übertrieben. Dass das mit Gelb/rot endet, war doch sowieso klar. Am Ende hat Spanien ein bissel verdient gewonnen und ist nun Welt- und Europameister.


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> hast du die vielen schwalben gesehen?
> die fehlentscheide vom schiedsrichter?



Gabs seit dem ersten WM Spiel 2010 also ist das Argument mal nur fail....

PS: Robben sollte mal lernen Tore zu schiessen dann hätte Holland locker 2:1 gewinnen können.... Evtl. sollten sie auch mal weniger rummecken dann stehen sie nicht wieder mit nem spieler weniger da...


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Juli 2010)

Die ecke Entscheidung Ah sorry ich meine das gekaufte Nicht Geben der ecke = Vorentscheidung Zum Tor Spaniens


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

von spanien hat ich nicht wirklich schwalben gesehen. gut es gab eine ecke die nicht gegeben wurde. und die beiden roten karten. aber ansonsten war der schiri soweit in ordnung.

wer es nicht verdient hätte wäre holland. wer so aggressiv spielen muss um zu gewinnen hat den titel nicht verdient.


achja im grund war die gelb/rote auch ne fehlentscheidung. eigentlich war das notbremse und damit rot (ohne gelb). aber das spielt ja wirklich keine rolle mehr.


Edit: und die ecke war nicht spielentscheidend.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Spanien.
> 
> Ich hatte noch viel früher als Paul Recht, man siehe nur meinen Post auf der allerersten Seite dieses Threads
> 
> ...



Ich habe auch Spanien als Topfavoriten gehandelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mal nebenbei: Thomas Müller ist Torschützenkönig


----------



## Breakyou (11. Juli 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Spanien wird Weltmeister aber nur aus persönlichen Gründen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich freu mich so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam_Fischer (11. Juli 2010)

So Spanien ist weltmeister schade.... wäre mehr für Holland gewesen.




Das muss ich Jetzt aber noch sagen DIE SCHWEIZ hat als einzige Mannschaft an dieser WM geschafft Spanien zu besiegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Delröy1 (11. Juli 2010)

was ein grotten spiel! verdient haben es beide nich und der schiri is ne total pfeife gewesen! 
so far


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> von spanien hat ich nicht wirklich schwalben gesehen. gut es gab eine ecke die nicht gegeben wurde. und die beiden roten karten. aber ansonsten war der schiri soweit in ordnung.
> 
> wer es nicht verdient hätte wäre holland. wer so aggressiv spielen muss um zu gewinnen hat den titel nicht verdient.



laber net rum
die gelb rote der hat sich klar fallen lassen
dann noch als der eine dem spanier "auf den fuss getreten" ist 
und weitere scheisse


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

Furchtbarer Minimalisten-Fußball von Spanien.
Aber was solls, verdient gewonnen haben sie dennoch.
Langweilig, aber verdient.


----------



## Valinar (11. Juli 2010)

Hab sogar richtig getippt mit 1:0 aber mehr erwartet man ja nicht von Spanien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde die haben verdient gewonnen und waren letztlich etwas besser als die Niederlande.
Finde es auch gut das sie gewonnen haben...völlig übertriebene Spielhärte der Niederländer.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> laber net rum
> die gelb rote der hat sich klar fallen lassen
> dann noch als der eine dem spanier "auf den fuss getreten" ist



Trotzdem haben die Holländer es übertrieben, besonders De Jong sehr früh. 

Und klar fallen lassen? Ich hab da ne Berührung gesehen und das bei der Geschwindigkeit... Pech für Heitinga, er wusste was er damit anrichten kann.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

klar hat er sich fallenlassen. aber foul war es so oder so. er hat festgehalten und damit die torchance verhindert.

alle gelben karten waren gerechtfertigt.


vor dem spiel hatte ich es beiden gegönnt, aber so hart wie holland spielt wurde ich dann mehr und mehr für die spanier.


und sich an der ecke aufzugeilen ist ja mal lächerlich. spanien hätte nen strafstoß bekommen müssen.
und dann wird rumgeheult weil ne ecke nicht gegeben wurde und kurz danach das tor fällt?


----------



## Boddakiller (11. Juli 2010)

ich war für Holland, alleine schon weil spanien Deutschland abgezogen hat. Und weil Spanien Europameister ist.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Juli 2010)

Hm Mit Niederlande nen kleinen krieg gegen Spanien anfangen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Mit Niederlande nen kleinen krieg gegen Spanien anfangen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sonst geht es noch gut, oder? o.O Selbst als Scherz ist das nicht gerade witzig...


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2010)

BladeDragonGX schrieb:


> Hm Mit Niederlande nen kleinen krieg gegen Spanien anfangen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



fang an


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juli 2010)

Hmm, ich fand das im Strafraum war 100% kein foul sondern einfach Ball gespielt, wie alle dem komentator nachlabern...

BTW: Richtig unsportliches Spiel.

Vorallem von den Spaniern die keine andere möglichkeit zur torchance hatten als sich hinzuschmeißen.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

ähm das waren sogar drei fouls. zweimal vorteil und dann ein foul im strafraum. 

fair war das spiel sicher nicht. aber die fairere mannschaft hat verdient gewonnen.


----------



## Valinar (11. Juli 2010)

Immerhin ist Thomas Müller Torschützenkönig.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Selbst als Scherz ist das nicht gerade witzig...



Ich finde es amüsant. Es war jetzt kein Brüller, aber schmunzeln musste ich.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juli 2010)

Hmm, ich fand ebide Mannschaften total unfair, da hat sich nichts gegeben.

Spanien lag ja nur im Dreck und es hätte auch mind 2 gefährliche Strafstöße für Holland geben müssen.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (11. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sonst geht es noch gut, oder? o.O Selbst als Scherz ist das nicht gerade witzig...



ach wen ich mir twitter so anschaue Dann is meins noch Harmlos :>


----------



## skyline930 (11. Juli 2010)

SCHEIßE, SCHEIßE und nochmal SCHEIßE! Drecksspanien -.-
mMn. hats Spanien sowas von überhaupt nicht verdient -.-


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Hmm, ich fand das im Strafraum war 100% kein foul sondern einfach Ball gespielt, wie alle dem komentator nachlabern...
> 
> Vorallem von den Spaniern die keine andere möglichkeit zur torchance hatten als sich hinzuschmeißen.



1. Nein, das war ein Foul. Der Verteidiger hat nicht den Ball getroffen, sondern den Gegenspieler. Das sieht man auch in der Nahaufnahme.

2. Du hast ein anderes Spiel gesehen? Klar, gab es die eine oder andere Szene, aber die meisten Torchancen sind ohne "hinschmeißen" entstanden und am unsportlichsten war die Niederlande.


----------



## PiGrimar (11. Juli 2010)

skyline930 schrieb:


> SCHEIßE, SCHEIßE und nochmal SCHEIßE! Drecksspanien -.-
> mMn. hats Spanien sowas von überhaupt nicht verdient -.-




Niederlande genausowenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Viva Espania *


----------



## Ykon (11. Juli 2010)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> *Viva Espania *



Fail. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## boonfish (11. Juli 2010)

Der Schiri war absolut inkonsequent.


----------



## EisblockError (11. Juli 2010)

Also so wie das Finale war wäre ich dafür die Titel neu zu vergeben:

Weltmeister Deutschland und Vize Weltmeister Uruguay.

Diese beiden Mannschaften hätten es mehr verdient als die beiden finalisten


----------



## Valinar (11. Juli 2010)

Mit großen abstand war die Niederlande am unsportlichsten.
Das Finale schauen viele Menschen und sowas schädigt auch das ansehen das Landes.
Völlig übertrieben war die Spielweise und es hätte das mindestens 2 mal Rot für die Niederlande geben müssen.

Die Schiedsrichterleistung war natürlich auch verdammt schlecht.
Blöd gelaufen für die FIFA das gerade im Finale bei einem Schiedsrichter vieles falsch läuft.


Hoffentlich muss ich so ein grausiges Finale nicht nochmal sehen.


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2010)

Ich würd mal behaupten 99% der Deutschen die jetzt rumheulen sind enttäuschte Fanboys weil die Mannschaft gewonnen hat, die ihr achso geliebtes Deutschland rausgeschmissen hat. Verständlich aber nervig trotzdem.

Spanien war unumstritten die bessere Mannschaft, wer das nicht sieht ist blind oder wills nicht sehen.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juli 2010)

Nabend,

im Vorfeld war ich nur für Holland.
Nur verloren sie bei mir, dank ihrer übertriebenen Härte, immer mehr an Sympathie.
Spanien mochte ich noch nie.
Imo haben sie sich die ganze WM hindurch nur durchgehangelt.
Klar können sie spielen, was man aber nur ansatzweise sah.
Und in punkto Schwalben sind sie auch nicht grad zimberlich.

Mir war es am Ende total egal, wer gewinnt.

Manche gegebene Fouls bei der WM habe ich bis heute eh noch nicht nachvollziehen können.

Naja, jedenfalls gratz an Müller zum Torschützenkönig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps. Thoor, blind bist Du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


greetz


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Bester Spieler des Turniers: *Diego Forlán (Uruguay)*
*Silberner Ball von adidas: Wesley Sneijder (Niederlande)
**Bronzener Ball von adidas: David Villa (Spanien)*




*Goldener Schuh von adidas: Thomas Müller (Deutschland) - 5 Tore, 3 Assists*




*Silberner Schuh von adidas: David Villa (5 Tore, 1 Assist)
Bronzener Schuh von adidas: Wesley Sneijder (5 Tore, 1 Assist)*




*Goldener Handschuh von adidas: Iker Casillas (Spanien)*




*Hyundai Bester Junger Spieler: Thomas Müller (Deutschland)*




*Gewinner der FIFA Fairplay-Auszeichnung: Spanien*


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2010)

PiGrimar schrieb:


> spanien genausowenig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


fixed


----------



## PiGrimar (11. Juli 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Fail.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jagut dan hallt 


*Viva España*


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

Valinar schrieb:


> Mit großen abstand war die Niederlande am unsportlichsten.
> Das Finale schauen viele Menschen und sowas schädigt auch das ansehen das Landes.
> Völlig übertrieben war die Spielweise und es hätte das mindestens 2 mal Rot für die Niederlande geben müssen.


dem kann man nur zustimmen.



> Die Schiedsrichterleistung war natürlich auch verdammt schlecht.
> Blöd gelaufen für die FIFA das gerade im Finale bei einem Schiedsrichter vieles falsch läuft.


also von verdammt schlecht kann nicht die rede sein.
es gab ne nicht gegebene ecke. das kann passieren das der schiri nicht sieht das der abgefälscht war.
dann der nicht gegebene strafstoß. in dem getümmel ist sowas auch schwer zu sehen. da gibt man dann lieber keinen strafstoß.

dann noch die beiden roten karten. da hat er gnade vor recht walten lassen.


aber an sich war die leistung akzeptabel. selbst der beste schiri sieht mal etwas falsch.



> Hoffentlich muss ich so ein grausiges Finale nicht nochmal sehen.


*zustimm*


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> fixed



wenn du schon von schwalbe und sportlichkeit ausgehen willst, schau dir bitte mal 0:17 an und erzähl mir nochmal was von sportlichkeit. SOWAS hat im Fussball einfach gar nichts verloren. Null Aussicht auf Ball, Null Wille auf Ball, Hauptsache mit gestrecktem Karate Bein in den anderen Spieler rein mit der vollen Absicht auf Verletzung.

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dwlCGEBPiyo[/youtube]


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> *Gewinner der FIFA Fairplay-Auszeichnung: Spanien*



What the fucking fuck O_o

Da war Mexico fairer.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> What the fucking fuck O_o
> 
> Da war Mexico fairer.



Offiziell nicht: Spanien nur acht Gelbe Karten. Nur Nordkorea hatte weniger, allerdings auch nur 3 Spiele xD


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2010)

MEINE FRESSE die verdammten Pfosten mit ihren verdammten autos gehen mir schon wieder aufn sack hier >.<


----------



## ZAM (11. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fußball interessiert mich null .. aber wie ich eben im Chat schon sagte, uncut Gewalt im TV 
Zitat: "die etwas weniger unfaire mannschaft hat gewonnen"


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Offiziell nicht: Spanien nur acht Gelbe Karten. Nur Nordkorea hatte weniger, allerdings auch nur 3 Spiele xD



Ja klar, Mexiko hatte die meisten Fouls, wundert mich nur sehr...


----------



## Thoor (11. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hello, my name is Karate Tiger -.-


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich geh mal auf 4**an gucken, die haben die Szene bestimmt schon verarscht. xD


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Offiziell nicht: Spanien nur acht Gelbe Karten. Nur Nordkorea hatte weniger, allerdings auch nur 3 Spiele xD



naja wenn dieser titel nur aufgrund der gelben karten gegeben wird ist das eh nix wert, wenn man die vorrunden sieht. da wurden ja wegen harmlosen fouls ständig gelbe (und auch gelb-rote) gegeben.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Offiziell nicht: Spanien nur acht Gelbe Karten. Nur Nordkorea hatte weniger, allerdings auch nur 3 Spiele xD


So, Du machst Fairness also nur an gegebenen Karten fest? ... traurig, weil auch nicht fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Grushdak schrieb:


> So, Du machst Fairness also nur an gegebenen Karten fest? ... traurig, weil auch nicht fair
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wieso ich? Das kommt von der FIFA o.O Die haben das auch so beschrieben in ihrer News auf fifa.com

Edit: http://de.fifa.com/worldcup/news/newsid=1272561/index.html#forlan+bester+spieler+spanien+fairstes+team
da :<


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2010)

got ownd


----------



## Tabuno (11. Juli 2010)

Gratulation an Spanien. Der 1:0 Fußball hat sich durchgesetzt.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juli 2010)

Sehr Schade, ich habe Holland den Sieg gewünscht. Zu den Schiedsrichterleistungen wurde genug gesagt.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

dann müsste die fifa aber wirklich jede gelbe karte per video nachprüfen ob sie auch wirklich gerechtfertigt war, gerade in der vorrunde.
erst dann könnte man das daran festhalten.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juli 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso ich? Das kommt von der FIFA o.O Die haben das auch so beschrieben in ihrer News auf fifa.com


Ok, dann sry - dann urteilt imo die Fifa eben nicht fair.

Für mich zählen bei der Bewertung der Fairness auch die nicht kartengegebenen Fouls.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> dann müsste die fifa aber wirklich jede gelbe karte per video nachprüfen ob sie auch wirklich gerechtfertigt war, gerade in der vorrunde.
> erst dann könnte man das daran festhalten.



Was wäre schlimm daran? Genug Zeit haben sie nach dem Finale dafür.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (11. Juli 2010)

schlimm daran ist das die fifa genau das eben nicht macht und damit dieser titel rein garnichts aussagt.


----------



## Valinar (11. Juli 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> aber an sich war die leistung akzeptabel. selbst der beste schiri sieht mal etwas falsch.



Wer bei solchen Fouls nicht Rot gibt ist in meinen Augen kein guter Schiedsrichter.
Durch die milde des Schiris wurde die Spielweise der Niederländer nur begünstigt.
Mit normaler regelauslegung hätten den Niederländern wohl am ende 3 Spieler gefehlt und den Spaniern auch einer.

Irgendwie ist es fast Ironisch das seine Frau vorher gesagt hat das er nichtmal seine Kinder kontrollieren kann...


----------



## Damokles (11. Juli 2010)

Wenigstens hat Deutschland gegen den Weltmeister verloren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lily:) (11. Juli 2010)

Paul! :-D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (11. Juli 2010)

Für mich ist Spanien heute der unverdiente Gewinner. Wobei auch angemerkt sei, das Holland auch nicht wirklich
der verdientere gewesen wäre.

Es fängt schon mit der schwachen Leistung des Schiris an. Um nur 2 bsp. aus der Endphase zu nehmen.
Die nicht gegebene Ecke, die sowas von offensichtlich gewesen ist (da sind 3 Leute, die sowas sehen müssten).
Viel wichtiger aber, die Szene hinterher, als der Holländische Spieler kurz vor dem 16er von 2 Spaniern abgeschirmt
wurde und es keinen Freistoß gab - kurz darauf bzw aus dieser Szene herraus entstand dann das 1:0 für Spanien.

Allgemein hat der Schiris großzügig für die Spanier gepfiffen. Ständig gabs da Freistöße. Habt ihr auch mal
darauf geachtet, wie oft die Spanier wie Fliegen zu Boden gefallen sind? Der Schiri spielte noch schön mit
und gab bei sowas noch Freistöße.

Auch beim angeblich nicht gegebenen Strafstoß, was war da bitte Strafstoß würdig? Der Kerl der im Strafraum war,
der einen Holländischen Spieler mit dem Fuß getroffen hatte und anschliessen völlig unnötig zu Boden fiel? WTF?
(Gab ja aber zum Glück UND BERECHTIGT keinen 11er). Auch die anderen die bei der Szene gefallen waren, sind mir
nicht durch Fouls gefallen. 

Allgemein die Spielweise der Spanier nervt mich tierisch. Ständig versuchen sie den Ball ins Tor zu tragen.
Auch gegen Deutschland, als der Herr meinte er müsse Neuer noch vorführen, statt den Ball abzuspielen und 
ein 100% Tor zu erzielen - Gott hätte ich da gerne noch den Ausgleich geschossen. Da hätte sich Spanien aber
in den Hintern beissen können. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letztendlich ist es mir jetzt auch egal.

Müller ist Torschützenkönig, das machts wieder wett. Für mich war Müller der beste Spieler dieser WM, ohne Zweifel.
5 Tore & 3 Vorlagen sprechen ja auch schon für sich... noch dazu für einen 20 jährigen.

Fazit zur WM: Schlechteste WM die I C H jemals verfolgen durfte. Wobei Deutschland wirklich außerordentlich gut gespielt hat,
was aber auch das einzig positiv bemerkbare an dieser WM war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juli 2010)

Was passiert nun eigentlich mit Paul? 
Gibt es denn noch Verwendung für ihn?

Tintenfische schmecken ja frisch zubereitet sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -
100 Mal besser, als die Gummiringe im Nordseeladen (die mir mal schmeckten). 

...


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2010)

neue sig fertig sieht doch toll aus was?


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> neue sig fertig sieht doch toll aus was?




Ich finde sie dumm.


----------



## Grushdak (11. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> neue sig fertig sieht doch toll aus was?


1. sieht die Sig nicht toll aus (imo daneben)
2. 1x die "Gewaltszene" reicht!
3. Solche Sigs belasten nur die Foren! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## m1chel (11. Juli 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Spanien heute der unverdiente Gewinner. Wobei auch angemerkt sei, das Holland auch nicht wirklich
> der verdientere gewesen wäre.
> 
> Es fängt schon mit der schwachen Leistung des Schiris an. Um nur 2 bsp. aus der Endphase zu nehmen.
> ...



DIe Großzügigkeit war aber auhc bei den Holländern vorhanden !
sehr milde mit den Karten !

Und das die Spanier wie die FLiegen fallen sehe ich total anders, dann schau dir lieber mal Robben an, der wirklich bei jeder Kleinigkeit fliegt.
Da hat sich Robinhio auch im SPiel schon beschwert !
Auch das er dann immer motz, da würde ich ihm schon früher eine Gelbe geben und auch das er den Ball weg geschossen hat, wo er keine Gelbe sah, der Spanier aber schon.

Im allgemeinen hat der Schiri auf beiden Seiten Fehler gemacht.

Deutschland hätte es verdient , SPanien ist es geworden, dennoch gönne ich es ihnen, weil man weiss das sie Fussball können, auch wenn sie dieses mal es nur Minimal gezeigt haben ; )


----------



## Tic0 (11. Juli 2010)

m1chel schrieb:


> DIe Großzügigkeit war aber auhc bei den Holländern vorhanden !
> sehr milde mit den Karten !
> 
> Und das die Spanier wie die FLiegen fallen sehe ich total anders, dann schau dir lieber mal Robben an, der wirklich bei jeder Kleinigkeit fliegt.
> ...



Robben hat Gelb gesehen für sein Motzen. (berechtigt)

Finde es generell nervig wenn gemotzt wird, da sind die Holländer eh gut drin, scheinbar.
Dennoch. Die einig würdige Rot Aktion war der Karate Kick, was wäre denn sonst noch Rotwürdig gewesen?

Robben habe ich jetzt eigtl. nirgends leicht fallen sehen, wo du denn? Bei der Aktion, wo er so gemault hatte,
ist er auch nicht gefallen, er hat nur (unberechtigt) bemotzt.

Wo hat der Spanier eine Gelbe fürs Ball wegschiessen bekommen? (Kann mir entgangen sein).
Finde ich auch unnötig wenn nach Abseitspiff weitergespielt wird - aber du darfst nicht vergessen 
das es dadurch Gelb-Rot gegeben hätte, was für solch eine Aktion bei einem Finale auch mehr als lächerlich gewesen wäre!

Holland is gut rangegangen, aber habe jetzt auch keine Tätigkeiten gesehen.
Da gab es bei Spanien auch aktionen, da wurde jemand zu Boden geworfen, wo eigtl. kein Ball mehr im Spiel war ect pp...

Sowas hab ich von Holland nicht gesehen, die sind nur hart an den Ball, haben auch teils berechtige Karten bekommen.

Gegen Spanien wurde aber zu oft nicht gepiffen.


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Finde es generell nervig wenn gemotzt wird, da sind die Holländer eh gut drin, scheinbar.
> Dennoch. Die einig würdige Rot Aktion war der Karate Kick, was wäre denn sonst noch Rotwürdig gewesen?



Kurz vor dem De Jong Foul: Die Aktion von Van Bommel, wo er mit beiden ausgestreckten Beinen den Spanier hinten rein rast ohne Chance auf den Ball. Das war auch hart an der Grenze.

Und natürlich das Revanche-Foul von Iniesta, der kurioserweise auch das wichtige Tor geschossen hat


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Juli 2010)

Und der wahre und echte Gewinner der WM heisst:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P A U L


----------



## Crackmack (12. Juli 2010)

so besser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (12. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Und der wahre und echte Gewinner der WM heisst:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie viele Spiele hat der denn richtig getippt? Viel Zeit bleibt ihm ja nicht mehr... :>


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wie viele Spiele hat der denn richtig getippt? Viel Zeit bleibt ihm ja nicht mehr... :>


Alle.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2010)

Also...es hätte am Ende imho 3:2 in der Rote Karten-Statistik für Holland stehen müssen. Bei Holland van Bommel, de Jong und Heitinga, bei Spanien zumindest Puyol (die eine Chance von Robben...) und Xavi wegen 3mal ungerechtfertigtem Forderns einer gelben Karte (Grob unsportlich)


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wie viele Spiele hat der denn richtig getippt? Viel Zeit bleibt ihm ja nicht mehr... :>



Ahh ein Ketzer!!! steinigt ihn!! was für eine Frage.

Alle der deutschen Mannschaft + Endspiel!

So knie denn nieder und huldige dem PAUL!!!


----------



## Valinar (12. Juli 2010)

Tic0 schrieb:


> Holland is gut rangegangen, aber habe jetzt auch keine Tätigkeiten gesehen.


Rotwürdige Fouls waren.
Van Persie(Dunkelgelb)
Sneijder
van Bommel
Und ohne frage Rot war das Foul von  de Jong.



Auch die Spanier waren nicht besonders Fair...Iniesta,Puyol...aber das was die Niederländer dort losgelassen haben übertraf ja alles.
Wenn du bei den Niederländern keine tätlichkeiten gesehen hast dann hast du entweder ein anderes Spiel gesehen oder hast schlicht keinen ahnung.
Man hatte eher den eindruck das der Schiedsrichter in Oranje T-Shirt anhat.

Im Finale kann man zwar härter rangehen weil die Schiris da hemmungen haben Rot zu geben aber heute habens die Niederländer deutlich übertrieben.
Damit haben sie jede Sympathie verspielt.


----------



## Noxiel (12. Juli 2010)

Was soll aus Paul schon groß werden. Kraken werden um die zwei Jahre alt, die nächste EM ist also schon frei von Weichtieren, die uns den Sieg streitig machen könnten.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ahh ein Ketzer!!! steinigt ihn!! was für eine Frage.
> 
> Alle der deutschen Mannschaft + Endspiel!
> 
> So knie denn nieder und huldige dem PAUL!!!



Jedes Spiel eine 50% Chance, es richtig zu tippen.


Und soll ich dir was sagen?
Ich habe jedes Spiel der Deutschen + Endspiel richtig getippt, bis auf die Niederlage gegen die Serben.
Also 7/1. Ich heiße übrigens auch Paul. Zufall? Wer weiß.


----------



## Thuum (12. Juli 2010)

Ol@f schrieb:


> Wie viele Spiele hat der denn richtig getippt? Viel Zeit bleibt ihm ja nicht mehr... :>



Bei dieser WM hat er 8 Spiele vorhergesagt, und 8 mal lag er richtig.


----------



## Tic0 (12. Juli 2010)

@Valinar

Nein, also tut mir leid. Aber das du 4 Holländer aufzählst die hätten Rot kassieren müssen, disqualifizert dich schonmal.
Das ist schon sehr hart übertrieben.

Das einzige Foul wo ich dir zustimme, ist der Karate Kick. Das wars aber auch.

Du weißt aber schon was unter eine Tätigkeit fällt oder? Da habe ich bei Holland keine gesehen, nein. Und ich
habe das Spiel komplett verfolgt. 

Das Holland gut rangegangen ist, bestreite ich weiterhin nicht. Aber Rot... sollte man nicht zu leichtfertig verteilen.
Wo hat Sneijder denn Rot verdient? Wo van Bommel? Robben führst du garnicht auf, der doch eigentlich
ebenso wie Persie nach Abpiff Ball gespielt hat - aber sind wir mal ehrlich - für sowas beim Finale eine Rote zu geben
ist lachhaft, das solltest du doch wohl auch einsehen. Das sind extreme kleinlichkeiten...

Unsymaptisch dadurch, ja. Rot verdient, absoulut nein.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juli 2010)

Thuum schrieb:


> Bei dieser WM hat er 8 Spiele vorhergesagt, und 8 mal lag er richtig.



Und was wäre, wenn er jetzt 1000 Spiele hätte erraten müssen? Jau, er hätte eine ungefähre Fehlerquote von 50%.
Dieser (vielleicht auch nur angedeutete) Aberglaube hier geht mir auf den Pipimann-Unterbewohner.


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was soll aus Paul schon groß werden. Kraken werden um die zwei Jahre alt, die nächste EM ist also schon frei von Weichtieren, die uns den Sieg streitig machen könnten.



Ich fass es nicht! Ich sitze hier bei 900 ° C und fasse es nicht. Und das von einem Mod.
Natürlich hättest du mit deiner kleinlichen, durch lang vergangenen Biologieunterricht geprägten Antwort recht, wenn....ja wenn...
PAUL NUR EIN WEICHTIERKRAKEN WÄR!

Aber selbst dir sollten seine unglaublichen Fähigkeiten Hinweis genug sein, dass wir es hier mit etwas zu tun haben, das die Grenzen unsere Vorstellungskraft weit überschreitet.
Warst nicht DU es selber der den Namen Cthulhu in den Raum warf. 

Und wer weiss, vllt sagt ja bei der nächsten WM Shab- Niggurath die Ergebnisse voraus durch Abweiden der richtigen Grasweide?


Edit:

Bloodlettig dein Name ist vorgemerkt im Buch der ewigen Qualen Muhahaha


----------



## Noxiel (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn interessiert irgendein alter Gott mit Tentakeln und mein Geschwätz von Gestern?

Jetzt da das Duo Netzer - Delling ihr letztes WM-Spiel kommentiert hat würde ich mich zur nächsten WM über die Expertenrunde Zeratul - Kerrigan sehr freuen. Das dürfte ähnlich bissig werden, wie bei den beiden. ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn interessiert irgendein alter Gott mit Tentakeln und mein Geschwätz von Gestern?
> 
> Jetzt da das Duo Netzer - Delling ihr letztes WM-Spiel kommentiert hat würde ich mich zur nächsten WM über die Expertenrunde Zeratul - Kerrigan sehr freuen. Das dürfte ähnlich bissig werden, wie bei den beiden. ^^



hmm stimmt auch wieder, zumal Netzer optisch viel grauenerrgender ist als Cthulhu. (Das gilt auch für die Torte die immer neben Kahn steht)


----------



## Churchak (12. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Mein Gott, es ist Finale. Nehmt doch mal die Schnuller aus dem Mund. Ballzauber und spielerische Finessen kann man nicht von Mannschaften erwarten, die zum ersten Mal um den Weltmeistertitel kämpfen.



Schade das der Schiri der das Deutschland-Serbien Spiel gepfiffen hat nicht auch das Endspiel gepfiffen hat.
Das wär dann glaube das erste WM Finale der geschichte geworden welches abgepfiffen wird weil zuwenige Leute noch auf dem Platz zum mitspielen vorhanden sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw wie vor 4 Jahren das spiel um platz 3 war 10 mal spannender anzusehn als um platz 1.


----------



## Azot (12. Juli 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach war das die mieseste WM bisher. Nicht die Leistung hat hier entschieden wer Weltmeister wird sondern eher die Schiedsrichter, wobei ich es natürlich den Spaniern gönne. Ich fande es sehr schade, dass es  soweit kommen musste. Das Finale war auch nicht wirklich Finalreif.


----------



## Soramac (12. Juli 2010)

Wie kann man es den Spaniern goennen?
Sie haben uns rausgeschmissen ...


----------



## Darussios (12. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie kann man es den Spaniern goennen?
> Sie haben uns rausgeschmissen ...



Weil die Deutschen einfach nicht gut gespielt haben in dem Spiel, die hatten zuviel Respekt vor den Spaniern, haben sich größtenteils zurückgehalten und haben Fehler gemacht.
Ich denke aber, da es ja noch eine junge Mannschaft ist, dass da noch die Erfahrung fehlt und die wird noch kommen und sie werden sich noch einspielen, dann haben andere Mannschaften irgendwann genausoviel Respekt vor uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azot (12. Juli 2010)

Da ich kein Deutscher bin mir scheissegal ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (12. Juli 2010)

Soramac schrieb:


> Wie kann man es den Spaniern goennen?
> Sie haben uns rausgeschmissen ...



Jeder hat andere Ansichten und sowas kann man dan eben nicht pauschalisieren...


Kein schönes Spiel, nunja. Viel Chaos, wenig Fußball. Spanien hat gewonnen und das nicht unverdient, weil sie über die ganze WM eigentlich nur sehr selten Glück brauchte und sonst mit Können überzeugte.


----------



## shadow24 (12. Juli 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Kein schönes Spiel, nunja. Viel Chaos, wenig Fußball. Spanien hat gewonnen und das nicht unverdient, weil sie über die ganze WM eigentlich nur sehr selten Glück brauchte und sonst mit Können überzeugte.



oha,die WM ist zu ende,der thread gehört bald der vergangenheit an und ich muss alko in einem seiner letzten posts hier drin auch noch absolut recht geben...was für eine seltsame WM...

udn zu denen die die Spiele um Platz 3 immer besser finden...natürlich sind die besser weils für die beiden Mannschaften um nix mehr geht.da wird immer mit offenen Visieren gespielt.da ist keiner traurig wenn man als 3er oder 4er nach hause kommt.hauptsache noch ein schönes spiel für die fans zu hause.
was zählt ist einzig und allein das Finale.udn da wird gekämpft auf Biegen und Brechen.so wie man es gestern im spiel erleiden musste.das war auf alle Fälle eins der schlechtesten Finale aller Zeiten.von allen 23 Akteuren aufm platz...
einzig Inniesta machte die Ausnahme.den sah man an das der Weltmeister werden wollte.der rannte von der 1. bis zur 120. Minute hin-und her.der war überall.ich würde gerne mal wissen wieviel kilometer der gestern abgelaufen ist.udn zur Belohnung knallte er in der 115.Minute Holland noch das Tor des Tages rein.auf alle Fälle machte der den Unterschied zu Holland aus...


----------



## Thoor (12. Juli 2010)

Crackmack schrieb:


> so besser?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie war das noch? "Spanien hat unverdient gewonnen weil sie unfair gespielt haben", aber dann so eine Animation in der Signatur.

Wow, du bist wirklich noch sehr jung...


----------



## Ohrensammler (12. Juli 2010)

Azot schrieb:


> Da ich kein Deutscher bin mir scheissegal ^^



Da du kein Deutscher bist, ist es dir scheissegal ob Holland oder Spanien gewonnen hat?

aha?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Da du kein Deutscher bist, ist es dir scheissegal ob Holland oder Spanien gewonnen hat?
> 
> aha??
> 
> ...



Seine Antwort war auf 
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Wie kann man es den Spaniern goennen?
> Sie haben uns rausgeschmissen ...[/font]


[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]bezogen[/font]


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juli 2010)

die fußball wm is vorbei fußball is wieder doof!


----------



## Lari (12. Juli 2010)

Spanien ist Weltmeister, joa. Mit 5 1:0 Siegen? Das Glück ist mit die Doofen... ;D


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die fußball wm is vorbei fußball is wieder doof!



Amen!


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> die fußball wm is vorbei jetzt freut man sich so richtig auf die bundesliga



fix'd


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juli 2010)

Tja hier sieht man mal wieder, dass kaum einer wirklich Fußballfan ist und sich wahrscheinlich die anderen Spiele der Spanier nicht angesehen hat.

Hätte er das würde jeder sagen, dass Spanien verdient Weltmeister geworden ist. Sie haben die anderen Mannschaften dominiert (auch die Schweiz) einzig die chancenverwertung war mangelhaft! 

Spanien ist die beste Mannschaft der Welt und hat sehr sehr schönen Fußball gespielt! Kombinationsfussball vom feinsten!!! Im Finale leider erst ab der 80 Minute!


----------



## Noxiel (12. Juli 2010)

Die Spanier haben in erster Linie langweiligen Fussball gespielt. Ihr kurzes Passpiel ist gut und berüchtigt aber davon abgesehen haben sie nur Ergebnisfußball betrieben. Jedes Spiel mit einem Tor abgeschlossen. Spielerische Raffinesse sieht anders aus.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Spanier haben in erster Linie langweiligen Fussball gespielt. Ihr kurzes Passpiel ist gut und berüchtigt aber davon abgesehen haben sie nur Ergebnisfußball betrieben. Jedes Spiel mit einem Tor abgeschlossen. Spielerische Raffinesse sieht anders aus.



Wie ich bereits gestern schon einmal schrieb: Das ist taktisch sehr feiner und abgestimmter Fußball. Sie wissen fast immer was sie tun und tun wollen. Und, im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Mannschaften, versuchen sie mit jeden Ballbesitz auch einen gefährlichen Angriff aufzuziehen und vergeben diesen nur selten durch Fehlpässe. Sie haben ganz klar ein Problem mit der Chancenverwertung, denn sonst wären die Spiele für Spanien immer mit 2:0 oder 3:0 ausgegangen. Zudem ein Tor mehr schießen als der Gegner immer reicht zum Gewinnen. Und Ergebnisfußball hat auch die Niederlande betrieben, denn diese haben eher mit den, ich möchte mal sagen "altdeutschen" Fußball sich ins Finale gebracht. Nicht schön, wie es früher war bei den Niederländern, aber erfolgreich. 

Spanien ist am Ende verdient Weltmeister geworden, da sie einfach den Gegnern überlegen waren, auch wenn man das anhand des reinen Ergebnisses nicht sieht. Selbst eine spielerisch deutsche Mannschaft hat es nicht geschafft und wurde von den Spaniern am Ende dominiert. Und taktisch gesehen haben sie den besten Fußball gespielt, auch wenn es der "normale" Fußballzuschauer anders sehen wird.

Ich gratuliere den Spaniern zum Weltmeister-Titel, der sie erneut zur weltbesten Mannschaft krönt.

Was lässt sich sonst noch so über die WM sagen? Sie war bei weitem nicht die Beste, aber Südafrika konnte dennoch als Gastgeber recht ordentlich überzeugen. Große Favoriten sind früh gescheitert und die deutsche Mannschaft legte überraschenderweise auf einmal einen Fußball vor, der die Zuschauer beeindrucken ließ. Favoriten wie Argentinien und England hat man weggefegt und man musste sich am Ende doch den Spaniern ergeben und sicherte sich erneut nach 2006 den dritten Platz. Ob Jogi Löw weitermacht ist noch fraglich und wird wohl erst in den nächsten Wochen entschieden werden.


----------



## Churchak (12. Juli 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Die Spanier haben in erster Linie langweiligen Fussball gespielt. Ihr kurzes Passpiel ist gut und berüchtigt aber davon abgesehen haben sie nur Ergebnisfußball betrieben. Jedes Spiel mit einem Tor abgeschlossen. Spielerische Raffinesse sieht anders aus.



jup da haste recht das spanenste am gestigen Spiel war die Frage wann die 1. Rote kommt.Man hatte irgedn wie gestern das Gefühl da treffen 2 Knastmannschaften aufeinander die sich mal so richtig gegenseitig fertig machen wollen.Fussball spieln war da zeitweise irgendwie 2. rangig hatte man das Gefühl ....... ohne die Foulse hät ich aber glaube ned mal die 2. Halbzeit gesehn da ich schlichtweg eingepennt wär. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D_a_r_k (12. Juli 2010)

Gibts hier auch nen Bundesligathread so aus Interesse xD

Und Spanien verdient Weltmeister^^


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juli 2010)

Super Razyl, dass trifft wirklich den Nagel auf den Kopf! 

Spanien hat alle anderen Mannschaften dominiert! 

Wovon ich bei der WM wirklich enttäuscht war, war die Leistung der Schiedsrichter! Es gab wirklich so viele krasse Fehlentscheidungen, die teilweise spielentscheident waren. Kann mal vorkommen aber die Anzahl ist wirklich schrecklich! Allein bei den Spielen der Deutschen! Das Tor der Engländer, was nicht gegeben wurde, dann dieser Kartenwahn im Spiel gegen Serbien (mit wie vielen Spieler das Finale bei dem Schiri wohl ausgegangen wäre?) und dann die ungerechtfertigte Sperre gegen Müller.... Das Handtor der Brasilianer, Arbeitstor der Argentinier gegen Mexiko.... und gestern gab es auch eine Reihe an Fehlentscheidungen, wenn ich da an den Abschlag denke vor dem Tor was sowas von deutlich eine Ecke war...


----------



## Pente (12. Juli 2010)

Die WM ist vorbei, Spanien ist Weltmeister! Ich mach mal zu


----------



## Firun (12. Juli 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Die WM ist vorbei, Spanien ist Weltmeister! Ich mach mal zu



Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

